# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Приглашение к общению в стихотворной фор

## Звездочка-Т

*Ну вот, мальчики и девочки!*

Мои дорогие, не пора ли нам переехать в новую квартиру, с нашей темкой в стихах!
Думаю самое время! Старая стала слишком тесной для нас, 
ведь у нас появились новые жильцы! 
Заодно и поприветствуем их, и справим новоселье!!!

*Добро пожаловать! Всем, кто любит рифмоплётить!*

----------


## Мираж

СЧАСТЬЕ,РАДОСТЬ,СМЕХ,ВЕСЕЛЬЕ,
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОЕ НАСТРОЕНЬЕ!
НОВЫЙ ГОД НАС ВСЕХ СОБРАЛ СЕГОДНЯ ВМЕСТЕ
ЧТОБЫ ВСТРЕТИТЬ НОВЫЙ ГОД В НАДЕЖДЕ!

ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!kuku  :Aga:  kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Мы квартиру получили на четвёртом этаже...
Начинаем потихоньку обставляться мы уже.
Вмиг разавесим занавески, и картины, дружно, в ряд
Пусть на нас кричат соседи - мы продолжим маскарад..

Пан вдруг встанет у хозяйства, будет веничком мести
А Татьянку мы заставим, всех мальчишек завести
Умке быть у нас завхозом, за порядком чтоб следил
А Бобсан придёт, его мы.... о!- вмиг забралом наградим

Вспомнит пусть, как в старом доме, на стриптиз всех подбивал
Даже не могу я вспомнить - кто там с ним не танцевал...
Люду мы поставим к бару, чтоб напитки берегла
Ну, и так, про-между делом, сочиняла чтоб сама

Натусе мы пропишем отпуск - хвать ей одной пахать
Будет дома находиться, нас стишками развлекать...
Есть Олег-что северянин, запрягём мы и его
И в далёком заполярье, не оставим одного...

В общем - весь народ весёлый - собирайтесь ка сюда
Зря что ль темку открывала? Не поверю никогда!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> СЧАСТЬЕ,РАДОСТЬ,СМЕХ,ВЕСЕЛЬЕ,


И тебя я поздравляю, 
Счастья, радости желаю!
Пусть удачу принесёт...
Это Новый, 'крысин' Год! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Мираж

Спасибо Звездочка большое!
Желаю тебе счастье неземное! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Переезд проспал!!! Вот дела...
Да... неплохая там темка была...
Надеюсь - здесь будет не хуже...
Ну что, поэты? Стихами дружим???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Великая Артистка

*С Новым годом! С Новым домом!
С новым счастьем, форумчане!
Воедино мы с народом
Вас сердечно поздравляем!

Отмечаем новоселье
Вы меня не приглашали...
Но под шум и под веселье
Заглянуть решила к вам я

Примите к себе Артистку?:rolleyes: 
Рифмоплётством отличаюсь 
Честно! Это не описка!  
Я вам очень обещаюсь!  

Проставляться не охота  
Мне нельзя, ещё малая :tongue: 
Но другого поворота
Я пока не наблюдаю...:rolleyes:*

----------


## PAN

Александра, заходи... :flower:  
Что малая - то не худо...
Твои годы впереди...
Раставляй пока посуду...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А Татьянку мы заставим, всех мальчишек завести


:eek: Вот это ты нашла работку для меня?!!!
 :Tu:  Боюсь не справлюсь...это точно....ндя....
:rolleyes: И разбегутся наши мужики....
:biggrin: Как ветра в поле, их потом ищи....:eek:

----------


## PAN

> Боюсь не справлюсь...


Ну вот, опять не верю я...:rolleyes: 
Кокетничаешь, *pannochka* моя???... :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

Лишь только рифмоплетов я нашла,
Тут переезд какой-то вот дела..
Чем плохо было вам на старенькой квартире.
 Неплохо ладили и жили вроде в мире....
А может сало вы не поделили?
Стриптиз-успехи может окрылили?

----------


## PAN

> Чем плохо было вам на старенькой квартире.


Да всё нормально, жили в мире... :Aga:  

А переезд нам не впервой...
Вот предыдущий был весной...
Да просто стала тема тяжела...
Начнём с начала..... Завернём дела
Не хуже... Будет и стриптиз...
Станцуем и споём на "бис"!!!...:wink: ...:biggrin: 

Как там Макната??? Пианая наверно...:biggrin: 
Хотя вести себя должна примерно...
Вот завтра я её и пожурю....:tongue: 
Ну а пока схожу я покурю... :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну вот, опять не верю я... 
> Кокетничаешь, pannochka моя???...


:rolleyes: Ну....если только самую малость....
:biggrin: Давно я танцах не упражнялась....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, и народ тут уже на подходе
И песни поют давно все, в хороводе
На месте уже никому не сидится
Эх! Топну ногой! Или взять мне, напиться?:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Зачем же напиться?
Уж лучше влюбиться...
А мы вот с Натальей смотрели кино
О свадьбах, что были когда-то давно.
 Опыт ведения перенимали,
 О наболевшем друг другу вещали...
 Наталья трезвая вполне,
 Или не верите вы мне?

----------


## Нотя

> Наталья трезвая вполне,
>  Или не верите вы мне?


Мы верим, Люда, сильно верим
Что вы вчера не набрались.
Всех с переездом на квартиру
Народ шустрее веселись.

----------


## optimistka17

Уехала Наталочка домой
И дочку Лесю прихватив с собой. 
 Я без нее немножко заскучала
 3 дня совместных -это очень мало....

----------


## maknata

> Уехала Наталочка домой


Я ж рядом, я совсем недалеко,
И встретиться опять смогём легко!:wink: 



> Как там Макната??? Пианая наверно


Пьянели мы не от вина, а от общенья,
Как много было впечатлений!
Теперь же с нетерпеньем лета ждём,
Когда друзей в Крыму мы соберём.
А тут ещё и новоселье!
Эх, ма, вот это так веселье!



> Натусе мы пропишем отпуск - хвать ей одной пахать
> Будет дома находиться, нас стишками развлекать...


ОТПУСК! Призрачное слово!
В отпуск я, друзья, всегда готова!:biggrin: 
Как отпустят - так пойду,
И подальше забегу!
Ну что ж ребята, С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ! 
(Этаж четвёртый? Мы - соседи!:biggrin: )

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Всех с переездом на квартиру
> Народ шустрее веселись.





> Ну что ж ребята, С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ! 
> (Этаж четвёртый? Мы - соседи! )


Уряяяяя!!!!!! Меж двух 'Наташек" я!!!
Эх, где ж мои желания!!
Девчёнкам чай, с печениЕм
В честь дня переселения!

И вообще - всех с Рождеством Христовым!
Пойду за стол, гулять, по новой!!!!

----------


## ldv2007

> И тебя я поздравляю, 
> Счастья, радости желаю!
> Пусть удачу принесёт...
> Это Новый, 'крысин' Год!


Любовь - морковь!

----------


## maknata

> Любовь - морковь!


Одна лишь рифма? Только и всего?
Не вижу что то я пегаса твоего..:wink: 
Хоть пару слов добавь ты к рифме..
Ну, это так я .. просто.. ИМХО..

----------


## optimistka17

Любовь-морковь,- есть у ведущих сайт московский.
Там тест один прикольный, прям геройский
 Хоть  рифмы и в помине нет,
Но как работку взять, открыли там секрет...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Любовь - морковь!


Любовь пройдёт, если костёр водой потушишь
Морковь не вырастит, если водичкой не польёшь
Тебя водой, мы поливать дружок не будем - 
Но только - если с рифмой к нам придёшь:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Чтобы ЛЮБОВЬ росла и процветала,
Ей витаминчик "це" ох нужен, до отвала.
МОРКОВЬ, конечно, может пригодиться,
 Без витаминов можно удавиться...
 Но чтоб закончить на мажорной ноте,
 Идем К ВЕДУЩИМ. Там меня найдете...

----------


## optimistka17

"любовь-морковь" желание писать стихи отбила,
 А неплохая ж рифма...скажем просто-сила!
Давайте сменим тему,заново начнем,
 А от любви с морковочкой уйдем...

----------


## PAN

> Давайте сменим тему,заново начнем,
> А от любви с морковочкой уйдем...


Уйти? Легко!...
Не будем бегать далеко... :Aga:  
А из-за дураков тему менять -
Как говориться - только время терять....:wink: 

Уходим от моркови к салу,
Которого всё время мало,
Которое все любят очень,
Едят его и днём и ночью,
И в песнях воспевают даже...
Кхм... Говорят, им санки мажут???.... :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Ну здрасьте! Как вы быстро переехали... :Vah:  
И тему уж раз пять успели поменять...:rolleyes: 
Пусть я нечастый гость... Летаю где-то сверху я... :Aga:  
За тем, что происходит здесь, люблю понаблюдать. :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Тебе же надоело
На луне порхать...
Давай-ка с нами смело
Сало обсуждать...:biggrin: 
А лучше о погоде
Как в Минске? Снегопад?
Что ж редко так заходим??
Тебе всегда я рад... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Да я сейчас пообсуждаю что угодно,
Мне лишь бы ФАН мой драгоценный не учить:biggrin: 
Экзамен завтра, в голове свободно... :Vah:  
И мысли рвуться слова в строчки поместить!

Мне надоело на Луне сидеть, но полетать люблю я...
И очень часто незаметно в гости захожу.:smile: 
А в Минске... В Минске снег... И ветер сильный дует
Ко мне в окно... Я в своей комнате в пальто сижу :Vah:  

А снегопада нет. Он был наверно ночью...
Ведь всё с утра бело, и крыши, и дома.
Бело и чисто... Мило очень-очень...
Такою красотой нас радует зима.

Совсем не знаю, что сказать про сало...
Да не особо я его люблю.
А почему так редко заходить я стала...
Вину свою я как-то искуплю!!!

Сперва конечно универ меня замучал
Я б не хотела уже в его сторону смотреть:biggrin: 
Еще пошла я на работу, чтоб мне вдруг не стало скучно 
Хотя и без нее не дали б мне со скуки помереть! :Vah:

----------


## smychok

Звёздочка, родная((((((((((((((
Ну где же твоя сила?????
 Зачем себя ты в эту клетку посадила????
И вместо радости, свободы, порезвиться-
Ты вдруг решила от всех нас отгородиться!!!! ((((

P.S.
Кто посмел обидити маленькое, беззащитное солнышко???

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, родная((((((((((((((
> Ну где же твоя сила?????
>  Зачем себя ты в эту клетку посадила????
> И вместо радости, свободы, порезвиться-
> Ты вдруг решила от всех нас отгородиться!!!! ((((
> 
> P.S.
> Кто посмел обидити маленькое, беззащитное солнышко???


Да тут я - тут......
Сижу тихонько, наблюдаю
А мыслями я далеко летаю
Никак им видно дома не сидится
Не спрятаться от них мне, и не скрыться...:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Да тут я - тут......
> Сижу тихонько, наблюдаю


Я тоже тут... Сидю, рыдаю...
Куда, кричу, пропала Таня???
Куда Олег и Бобсан Саня???

Танюш! Из клетки выходи!
И с нами рядом посиди.... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Порой, прекрасный стих, навеет мысли
И вот - ложатся строчки под перо
И пусть они не так уж и красивы
Но, прочитать их можно, всё равно...
А чтоб и тут смогли ход мыслей вы понять - 
Придётся мне сначала начинать....

*"Растворилась и исчезла… Стон сухого хрусталя.
Тонким инеем надежда... День ушедший прожит зря.
Шепот. Замерло мгновение. Бездна глаз.  И тишина.  
Губ твоих прикосновение, не испитое до дна."
............................... СергейГубанов          *  

Память.

Замерло всё, лишь Глаза на бумаге, 
Строчки читают, пытаясь понять - 
Что же случилось- пока я не знаю.....
Мыслей полёта уже не унять.

Больно - когда вдруг Беда у порога
Больно - Святое на свете терять
Больно - когда постучится Разлука
Больно! И Седрце уже не унять

Память, такая коварная штука
Даже не думай её отключить
Чтоб ты не делал, куда б ты не ехал
Будешь о Прошлом всегда ты грустить

Даже тогда, когда, кажется - Вот он
Этот Момент наконец - то, настал
Смог ты забыть. Вдруг, услышишь ты Шепот
Вот она - Память. И ты так Устал!

Вспомнишь слова, что в Ночи прозвучали
Нежных, касание вспомнишь Ты губ
Руки, которые страстно ласкали
Время прекрасное. Вспомнишь ты вдруг.

Может Надежды появится лучик
Прошлое взять, и закрыть на Замок
Только тогда - когда Счатье ты встретишь
А в сердце появится вновь, Уголёк

И пусть, в этот Миг, Непогода бушует
Влюблённым не сможет она Помешать
Ты, в танце Безумном, скользя над Планетой
По Поршлому, будешь Поминки справлять.

07.01.2007

----------


## PAN

> Замерло всё........ 
> Лишь глаза на бумаге, Строчки читают
> Пытаясь понять - Что же случилось.
> Пока я не знаю.....
> Мыслей полёта уже не унять.



Таня... Супер..... Ты опять меняешься.... :flower:

----------


## PAN

Таня! А почему в свою тему не поставила??? Поставь сейчас же...

У всех прошу прощения за прозу - уж больно волнительно для меня Танино творчество...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня... Супер..... Ты опять меняешься....


Паш, не моя в том заслуга, ты знаешь
Пашуль - ведь свои ты плоды пожинаешь
Да и Натуся немало трудилась
Чтоб из меня, что-то тут получилось:))

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,



> Да тут я - тут......
> Сижу тихонько, наблюдаю
> А мыслями я далеко летаю
> Никак им видно дома не сидится
> Не спрятаться от них мне, и не скрыться...


*PAN*,



> Я тоже тут... Сидю, рыдаю...


О, это я смотрю заразно...
Тихонько  сверху наблюдать
И с мыслями вдали летать...
И PAN, и Таня, слезы прочь!
Пусть будет яркой эта ночь!
 :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня! А почему в свою тему не поставила??? Поставь сейчас же...
> 
> У всех прошу прощения за прозу - уж больно волнительно для меня Танино творчество...


Уже иду, несу в светлицу
Чтоб на окошке не пылится)))
А тут я рифму не нарушу...
Уже бегу...и вас не слышу.....

----------


## PAN

> Уже иду, несу в светлицу
> Чтоб на окошке не пылится)))


Ура! 
Я плакать перестану тоже!
Но, Танечка, быть может,
Ты клетку отопрешь
И к нам придешь
Во всей красе???
Мы будем все
К лицу лицом открыты...
А слёзы будут смыты....:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И PAN, и Таня, слезы прочь!
> Пусть будет яркой эта ночь!





> Ура! 
> Я плакать перестану тоже!
> Но, Танечка, быть может,
> Ты клетку отопрешь
> И к нам придешь
> Во всей красе???


Ну хорошо - уговорили....
Теперь я к вам уже лечу
Оковы клетки порвала я
Лечу, и песенку пою.....:tongue: kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Э-х-х-хххххх!
Бывали дни весёлые 
Я сало находил (фу, бяка)
Под сало друг мой водочку
С собою приносил

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,



> Ну хорошо - уговорили....
> Теперь я к вам уже лечу
> Оковы клетки порвала я
> Лечу, и песенку пою.....


Ты точно к нам летишь? А? Таня?..
Глазами-то куда-то в бок...
Ты там кого-то увидала???
Нам это с PANом невдомёк! :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Оковы клетки порвала я
> Лечу, и песенку пою.....


Ну наконец...
Я не певец,
Но промурчу... тихонько... про себя... :Vah:  
А это, Тань, тебе... :flower:  ... любя... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> сало... (фу, бяка)


:biggrin: .....

Сало - не бяка...
Вкусное и полезное, однако... :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты точно к нам летишь? А? Таня?..
> Глазами-то куда-то в бок...
> Ты там кого-то увидала???
> Нам это с PANом невдомёк!


Ну что! Что ты Ангелок!
В домёк, иль невдомёк
Ну...эт... ну... как эт...
Ну в общем - классный паренёк:tongue: 





> Ну наконец...
> Я не певец,
> Но промурчу... тихонько... про себя... 
> А это, Тань, тебе... ... любя...


Ах, что за роза, что за цвет!
Милее цвета больше нет
Зимой я розы не люблю...
Подснежник я сейчас хочуkuku :biggrin: 




> Сало - не бяка...
> Вкусное и полезное, однако...


:biggrin: ....
Бяка-бяка - знаю верно
Его кушать не могу...
Оно жирное ужасно....
Ой.....пойду сейчас ср.....ну ...... :Ha:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Я тоже раньше не мог...
Но пришел срок,
Я женился на "хохлушке"...
Не оттащить сейчас за ушки...:biggrin: 

А чтоб тебе понятней стало -
Бабушку попроси - научит есть сало... :Aga:  
Не отказывайся окончательно!
Распробуешь - влюбишься обязательно...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А чтоб тебе понятней стало -
> Бабушку попроси - научит есть сало... 
> Не отказывайся окончательно!
> Распробуешь - влюбишься обязательно...


:biggrin: ...........

Лишь только представлю себе на минутку
Что сала кусочек я буду глотать....
Подумаю - что ЭТО, вмиг станет плохо...
Придётся без сала мне век коротать:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Не любишь сало? Есть на то причина...
Испробуй то, что любит Украина...
С прожилкой мяса (нежной между прочим)
Всем нравится. Я это знаю точно...
Я так скажу, что если только видишь сало,
 То сразу сожалеешь:"Почему его так мало?"

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Испробуй то, что любит Украина...
> С прожилкой мяса (нежной между прочим)


"Бекон" наверное - что надо! :Ok:  
Но, сала мне и там не надо
Его тихонько отрезаю
Своей собачки отдаВаЮ:biggrin:  :Aga:  




> Я так скажу, что если только видишь сало,
>  То сразу сожалеешь:"Почему его так мало?"


Аха! И это подтверждаю
Коль сала мало - я страдаю
А сало есть - и папа бодрый
Всё мне отдаст - такой он добрый:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,



> Ну что! Что ты Ангелок!
> В домёк, иль невдомёк
> Ну...эт... ну... как эт...
> Ну в общем - классный паренёк


А... Ну если паренек, тогда понятно...
По взгляду сразу видно - супермен!!!
Наш Уголок... Тут вечером занятно...
Но надо спать, ведь завтра экзамЕн... :Vah:   :Tu:   :Jopa:  :eek: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

А ты представь, что на экзамен ты идешь с кусочкам сала
 Чуть -чуть откусишь и поймешь, что не устала!
.Любой шматочек сала сил тебе придаст,
 Кто сало ест,-экзамен точно сдаст!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А... Ну если паренек, тогда понятно...
> По взгляду сразу видно - супермен!!!


:biggrin:  :Aga:  
Ты угадала - точно, СУПЕРмЕнЧиК
Братишка мой - старшОй, прошу любить...
Да только показать его не смею -
Не то мне головы уж не сносить

Ревнивая жена ему попалась
А впрочем - вся в меня, ни дать, ни взять
Я тоже, вроде кошечки на солнце-
Попробуй только мясо у меня отнять :Vah:  





> Наш Уголок... Тут вечером занятно...
> Но надо спать, ведь завтра экзамЕн..


Ого! "Ругать" тебя я буду непременно
Попробуй только экзамЭн не сдай
Придёшь сюда, получишь...Э... сковородкой...:biggrin: 
Так! Быстро спать! ХарЭ  тут зажигать!!!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А ты представь, что на экзамен ты идешь с кусочкам сала
>  Чуть -чуть откусишь и поймешь, что не устала!
> .Любой шматочек сала сил тебе придаст,
>  Кто сало ест,-экзамен точно сдаст!


Ну Людааааа!!!! Что ж теперь мне удавиться? :Vah:  
Иль сразу с салом на экзамен завалиться...
Профессору шматок 'хлабысь' на стол
Глядишь - зачёт....экзамен класс прошёл

Ведь у меня экзаменов немало
Так что, начать сейчас мне кушать сало?
Ну нет - ведь завтра экзамЭн не у меня...
Я погодЮ - такая вот фигня:tongue: kuku

----------


## Olegmax72

Всем привет...


Днепропетровского бы сала...
А то силенок правда мало...
Но через нэт не передать,
Придется рыбу нам жевать...

:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но через нэт не передать,
> Придется рыбу нам жевать...


:eek: Ооо!!!!!!!! Это я люблю...
Но только без костей
Я рыбу, ем любых мастей

Бывает - попадается 'карась'
Его я в речке оставляю, про запас
А если на безводье 'рАкам' рады:cool: 
То - выманим его мы из засады

----------


## Olegmax72

> Бывает - попадается 'карась'
> Его я в речке оставляю, про запас
> А если на безводье 'рАкам' рады 
> То - выманим его мы из засады


А мы все больше по "тресочке"
А хочется на пруд в лесочке...
Да и рачков речных тут нет,
Но краб не хуже на обед. :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А хочется на пруд в лесочке...


Так-так! Вы список огласите
Кого вы там в лесу хотите?????:eek:  :Vah: 
Добавить можете вы - 'как'
Чтоб не попала я в просак.....:cool: kuku

----------


## optimistka17

В лесу Русалку, лучше Мавку.
 В речке,- Водяного!
да собственно неважно,
Только бы живого!
 Чтоб сердце так восторженно забилось,
Что даже тема САЛА позабылась!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В лесу Русалку, лучше Мавку.


Ох! Лишь бы не Пиявку!
Согласна буду и на Мавку
А впрочем - а на что мне Мавка?
Нет, лучше я возьму Пиявку.




> Чтоб сердце так восторженно забилось,
> Что даже тема САЛА позабылась!


Ах! Это САЛО! Снова - САЛО!
Ну как ОНО меня достало...
Ну где же Саня наш, Бобсан
Вот, он бы мне скучать не дал...:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Наверно, САЛО Саня  нынче потребляет
Стихи в сей миг,конечно забывает.
 Пиявкой Саню можно испугать,
Надежней Мавку и Русалку предлагать..

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Наверно, САЛО Саня  нынче потребляет
> Стихи в сей миг,конечно забывает.


Нет-нет - ему не вклЮчен интернет
И Саня нас не забывает - без нас ужасТно он скучает

Ну Фсё...я в лЮлЮ..спать пора!
Лидмилка, не скучай, до завтра, и пока!!!!!!!

----------


## Olegmax72

> Так-так! Вы список огласите
> Кого вы там в лесу хотите????? 
> Добавить можете вы - 'как'
> Чтоб не попала я в просак....


А я так и не смог уснуть,
Но, чтоб не дать себе взгруснуть
Решил про лес зеленый вспомнить
И о себе чуть-чуть напомнить:smile: 

В лесу кого хочу? Ты знаешь.
А " как" - проблема. Понимаешь?
Где микрофоны там найдем?:frown: 
Хотя, ведь мы и так споем!

Там на полянке, на опушке
Нас слушать будут все зверушки.
И соловей нам подпоет.
Пчела медку скорей нальет.

Ну а пока лишь " Вальс о вьюге"...
И нету леса, нету друга.
Печальный ветер в вышине...
Так пусть ТОТ лес приснится мне.:rolleyes:

----------


## Нотя

> Печальный ветер в вышине...
> Так пусть ТОТ лес приснится мне


То лес, то озеро, то пруд,
Ребята где вы раз я тут,
Русалки, сало и пиявки, 
Кикимора и леший для затравки.

Нам надоб тему поменять,
чтоб было легче сочинять,
А то как сало вспомнишь враз,
Так ужинать бежишь тот час.

Давайте лечше про любофф,
Пускай она разгонит кровь,
Да и приятнее в сто крат,
Когда ребят говорят.

Как мы красивы и милы, :Oj:  
А мы им- "да и вы орлы!" :Ha:  
Хандре не место в нашей теме:mad: 
Всё я пошла, работать время!:smile:

----------


## Olegmax72

> А мы им- "да и вы орлы!" 
> Хандре не место в нашей теме 
> Всё я пошла, работать время!


Вам с добрым утром - если ТАК!
Девченки спят еще никак...
Мы ж до утра тут засиделись,
Наговорились да напелись.

А про хандру... То не хандра,
Мечта о добром и красивом -
Работать, петь, чтоб были силы...
Но побегу и я. Пора...:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вам с добрым утром - если ТАК!
> Девченки спят еще никак...


Конечно спят, но я проснулась,-
Прочла все это, чуть взгрустнулось...
В лес  захотелось, на полянку
Прям хоть сегодня спозаранку..
Послушать птиц, и в небо посмотреть.
Там можно и самой помолодеть...
Нас город, суета безумно утомляет
Признайтесь, за природой каждый ведь скучает?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А я так и не смог уснуть,
> Но, чтоб не дать себе взгруснуть
> Решил про лес зеленый вспомнить
> И о себе чуть-чуть напомнить 
> 
> В лесу кого хочу? Ты знаешь.
> А " как" - проблема. Понимаешь?
> Где микрофоны там найдем? 
> Хотя, ведь мы и так споем!
> ...


Запоздало выкладываю... ну да ладно:biggrin: 

И мне не спится - вот в чём дело
Я все глаза уж проглядела
Не вижу леса, ТОЙ опушки
Не вижу никаких зверюшек

Глаза закрою - образ вижу
Но голоса его не слышу
Лишь, молча, смотрит на меня
В руках фуражку теребя

А может что сказать он хочет?
Я слышу - что-то он бормочет
Взглянуть боится на меня
При свете солнечного дня

На небосклоне, звёзд сияние
У на с тобой - одно молчание...
Забрезжит утренний рассвет
Глядь - а звезды давно уж нет:cool: :biggrin: 

Ну вот - я вновь пробую ложиться....
Ну, почему же мне не спится?:mad: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Всем Утра доброго! Вернее - дня уже
А я проснулась,..... только в ниглиже
Зато сидЮ тут, с вами я уже............
:biggrin: kuku :biggrin: 

И всё же - хорошо я поспала...
Ой, мама! Ге я только не была!
Зверей видала на опушки
Года считала мне, кукушка
Я просыпаться не хотела....
Ведь я не всё там разглядела...:frown: :biggrin: 




> Признайтесь, за природой каждый ведь скучает?


Признаюсь честно, что по ней я не тоскую
Ведь я в природе днюю, и ночую...
Через дорогу, лес прям начинается
Там 'Дух' живёт - там Сказка не кончается....

Я хоть и в Городе живу, но, на окраине
И о природе тосковать немножко рано мне
А в огороде нашем (часто получается)
Свинюшки дикие, морковкой угощаются...

А если мало нам, то есть места что надо!
Вот там уж никому зевать не надо...
У ног моих, река течёт игриво
Там всё благоухает! Всё красиво!




Где я стояла, фотку вам снимала
Германия берёт своё начало
А я, на Люксембуржской стороне
Ну, в общем - это надоело уже мне....

Хочу туда, где Снега много
Сугроб лежит через дорогу
Где ни проехать, ни пройти
Пешочком надо где идти!:frown: :smile:

----------


## Нотя

> Где ни проехать, ни пройти
> Пешочком надо где идти!


Тогда давай скорее к нам,
У нас и ветер и мороз трещит.
Сугробы с гололедом пополам,
Такие вот забавные вещИ.

----------


## Deep_Angel

Ну что... Экзамен я сдала, :Aga:  
Без сала как-то я так умудрилась...:biggrin: 
Но зря наверно преподу не занесла... :Vah:  
Быть может, и оценка выше б получилась:rolleyes: 

Ну ничего, мне и шестерки выше крыши...
Я не ботаник, за десяткой не тянусь...:wink: 
И сердце мое ФАНом ну совсем не дышит... :Vah:  
Но я всё это выдержу, я доучусь!

Тут разговоры были про природу,
Про звезды, реку, про зиму...
Сейчас здесь нет совсем народу... :Tu:  
Я в стороне, быть может, подожду.:rolleyes:

----------


## Olegmax72

> А может что сказать он хочет?
> Я слышу - что-то он бормочет
> Взглянуть боится на меня
> При свете солнечного дня
> 
> На небосклоне, звёзд сияние
> У на с тобой - одно молчание...
> Забрезжит утренний рассвет
> Глядь - а звезды давно уж нет



Сказать он хочет слишком много,
Про радость, счастье и тревогу.
Что солнцу свет Звезды не скрыть,
И даже днем не заслонить.

Она и днем на небе светит...
Теплом на взгляд его ответит...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сугробы с гололедом пополам,
> Такие вот забавные вещИ.


:eek: Ого! И с гололёдом?!
Вот гололёда я боюсь
За руль я даже не сажусь :Aga:  
В Апчественном транспОрте
Пилю...читая 'спорт' я....




> Ну что... Экзамен я сдала,


Ура! Ура! Я знала - ты не подведёшь!
И нос ты всем ещё утрёшь!!!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :flower:  




> Тут разговоры были про природу,
> Про звезды, реку, про зиму...
> Сейчас здесь нет совсем народу... 
> Я в стороне, быть может, подожду.


Нет - нет! Ведь я уже вернулась....
В халатик правда запахнулась...
С завязочкой красивой сбоку
И налила себя я соку....:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Что солнцу свет Звезды не скрыть,
> И даже днем не заслонить.


Вот это да!!!! О тож Звезда! :Vah:  
Я до неё не доросла...
Куда уж мне с такой тягаться
За ТОЙ Звездой мне не угнаться :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> В халатик правда запахнулась...
> С завязочкой красивой сбоку


Да что ты????.... :Vah:  
В студию фото!!!....:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,



> Нет - нет! Ведь я уже вернулась....
> В халатик правда запахнулась...
> С завязочкой красивой сбоку
> И налила себя я соку....


Эх... Мне б в халатик... Я в пальто...:confused: 
И вместо сока пью пивО! :Vah:

----------


## Olegmax72

> Вот это да!!!! О тож Звезда! 
> Я до неё не доросла...
> Куда уж мне с такой тягаться
> За ТОЙ Зведзой мне не угнатьс


Все относительно на Свете...
(Про разность звезд пишу в ответе).
И не угнаться только мне,
Но, Боже, как я рад звезде...

----------


## Olegmax72

Пойду налью пока я чаю...
А может кофе... Я не знаю...
Короче, всё, что там найду - 
Себе налью и к вам приду... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И не угнаться только мне,
> Но, Боже, как я рад звезде...


А кто сказал намедни в темке
Что - главное мол захотеть...
И если цель мол в голове
То путь открыт тогда к Звезде

Я это в темке прочита
Там, где тебе спросила "Лала" :Vah:  :biggrin: kuku

----------


## Olegmax72

> Да что ты????.... 
> В студию фото!!!..


О. Паш, привет. Не видел что-то...
Совсем дурею на работе...
Жму руку, с праздником, всего.
Ну и чуть-чуть за дам "того" :Pivo:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да что ты????.... 
> В студию фото!!!....


Ой, что вы, право..я стесняюсь...
И от волненья заикаюсь......:biggrin: 




> Эх... Мне б в халатик... Я в пальто... 
> И вместо сока пью пивО!


ПивкО конечно не водица
Но - АХТУНГ! Можно и напиться! :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пойду налью пока я чаю...
> А может кофе... Я не знаю...


За то... я знаю что желаю...
Сама пока что не встаВаЮ
Писать я тут не успеваю....:))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну и чуть-чуть за дам "того"


А ДАМ, уже не приглашают?
Вопросы сами все решают!
Ну-ну... Да сами мы с Усами
И пусть... и ладно, что не дали

Пойдём, и сами мы напьёмся...
Потом мож с кем-то подерёмся...
Покажем "кузькину им мать"
А сами - быстренько бежать....kuku :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Так... ладно... всех прошу к столу....
У нас сегодня прадник... экзамен сдан
Кричим - Ура! Где Ангел... где проказник?:biggrin:

----------


## Olegmax72

> Так... ладно... всех прошу к столу....
> У нас сегодня прадник... экзамен сдан
> Кричим - Ура! Где Ангел... где проказник?


ОГО!!! А звтра ж на работу...
Эх, скинуть хоть на день заботы,
Пивка попил бы с вами я,
Мои хорошие друзья.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ОГО!!! А звтра ж на работу...


Ой! Точно! То ж забыла я...
Ну,...быстро в лЮлЮ, спать пора...
Не то звонок ты не услышешь....
Мы догуляем без тебя...ты ещё тут?
Ведь спать пора....

----------


## Olegmax72

> Не то звонок ты не услышешь....
> Мы догуляем без тебя...ты ещё тут?
> Ведь спать пора....


Звонок, надеюсь, я услышу -
Будильник положу в кастрюлю:biggrin: 
А лягу - звезд не видно - крыша,
Так что ранЕнько еще в лЮлЮ!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А лягу - звезд не видно - крыша,


Тааааак! Разговорчики! Прошу!
А крышу...тЮЮ..её снесу........ :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

Дак может крыша в чем-то пригодится?
Не торопись сносить ее ,сестрица. 
Ну и ложиться еще рано спать.
 На поэтической странице будем отдыхать.
 Поговорим о звездах, так о том о сем. 
Немного помечтаем, а к полуночи уснем..
И пусть сугробы снятся, реки и поля.
И Украина разнесчастная моя...

----------


## Deep_Angel

> Так... ладно... всех прошу к столу....
> У нас сегодня прадник... экзамен сдан
> Кричим - Ура! Где Ангел... где проказник?


Ой... Ангел тут... А вас уж нет...
Читала... завтра на работу...
Всем на работу, даже мне!
А вечером надеюсь встретить здесь кого-то!

----------


## optimistka17

Ну почему же всем?
Мне на работу-то как раз не надо.
 Для тамады сон утренний,- отрада.
Хотите спать?Менять профессию пора.
Я отвечаю за свои слова...

----------


## Olegmax72

> Дак может крыша в чем-то пригодится?
> Не торопись сносить ее ,сестрица. 
> Ну и ложиться еще рано спать.


Конечно же нам крыша пригодится.
И правы Вы - попробовал, не спится...
А вот работу поменять... Нет рано.
Я без нее как тот корабль с туманом.

----------


## Olegmax72

> Тааааак! Разговорчики! Прошу!
> А крышу...тЮЮ..её снесу.....


Команды то привык я выполнять...
И выполнил бы, да не смог я спать.
Тебе б в МОЮ страничку заглянуть.
Ну ладно. Все ж попробую уснуть...

----------


## optimistka17

А я вас в свой раздел сегодня приглашаю
 Он ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ!. Это как кусочек рая!. 
Такой получите вы энергетики заряд,
 Какой не даст вам электрический разряд!
Там люди просто  созданы творить
 На праздниках умеют и чудить.
 И не позволят никому скучать.
Сумеют настроение поднять!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Тебе б в МОЮ страничку заглянуть.
> Ну ладно. Все ж попробую уснуть...


А я сегодня спать и не ложилась:frown: 
Работы столько, голова аж задымилась...
Сегодня коль на форум ТОТ придёшь
Увидешь сам ты - сразу всё поймёш

Разделы переделала, и двигала вложения 
Переносила,чистила, до умопомрачнения...
Хотела только лишь начать, но засиделась
Свой труд увидеть поскорей мне захотелось

Теперь стоят разделы, будто на параде
Но, всё равно,ещё  дел много - я в 'наряде'
Когда закончу - и сама пока не знаю....
Сейчас пишу я тут ...и тихо засыпаю...

И темку ту - ТВОЮ я увидала....
Читала, и, глаза раскрыв - молчала..
Поверь - такой я красоты не ожидала
Такое мне не написать - я знала:smile: 

Всё, больше не могу..иду я спать....всем до потом....
увидемся опять. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

А где та тема, о которой говорили?
Хочу, чтоб и меня туда впустили...
Мечтаю быстренько туда попасть,
Но адресок не знаю ,-вот напасть...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*optimistka17*,



> Ну почему же всем?
> Мне на работу-то как раз не надо.
> Для тамады сон утренний,- отрада.
> Хотите спать?Менять профессию пора.
> Я отвечаю за свои слова...


Да мне не то, чтоб сразу утром на работу
Сегодня только после трех туда я добралась...:biggrin: 
Менять профессию пока мне не охота
Ведь для меня работа только началась... :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Ну если после трех, то можно и работать,
А в отпуске ты будешь отдыхать.
И потому до ночи в интернете
Ты позволяешь зависать себе...

----------


## Deep_Angel

В моей работе мало места для душевного раздолья...:confused: 
Быть тамадой конечно веселей! :Aga:  
Зовусь "специалист" и мне смешно до боли... :Vah:  
Ну не найдете Вы профессию смешней...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Зачем "смешной" работой заниматься?
И что мешает в жизни поменяться?
Работу можно взять и поменять,
Чтоб больше не грустить и не страдать...

----------


## Deep_Angel

Работа очень даже не смешная...
Работа супер-деловая...:cool: 
Я не скажу, что это для меня...
Душа лежит совсем к другому...
Но по стеченью обстоятельств роковому
Учусь четвертый год я на мех-мате :Vah:  
Но только вот, учиться, я решила, хватит!:smile: 
А тут как раз и предложили мне работу...
Пусть по учебе, но уже хоть что-то...:wink:
Хоть денюшка какая-то приходит...
Хотя потом куда-то и уходит...  :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

А я мех-мат закончила когда-то
 И этому я вобщем-то и рада.
Как математик ,точно рассчитаю
Но от стихов по-прежнему я таю.
В олимпиадах раньше побеждала,
Задачки, словно семечки щелкала.
 И в школе много лет я математиком трудилась
Но вот дыхание второе мне открылось
 Решила, что ведущей надо классной быть
 Не буду больше в школу я ходить!
 А буду утром долго, сладко спать,-
Ведь отдохнувшей проще свадьбу взять.
Тетради по ночам не проверяю, 
А с вами в интернете зависаю.

----------


## Deep_Angel

Ого! И даже так? Вот честно... Я не ожидала...:smile: 
И я надеюсь тоже, диплом свой получу...
Два года я, ну прям ботаник, отпахала... :Vah:  
Ну а сейчас... всё на халяву... то учу, то не учу...:tongue: 
И я в олимпиадах, было дело, побеждала...
Они меня-то на мех-мат и занесли :Vah:  
И вышло так, что за мной дело не стало,
Пошла я по понятному пути:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Не будешь ты учиться бесконечно..
 Студенчество не тянется ведь вечно.
 Диплом тебе уверенность дает,
Что не стоишь на месте, а идешь вперед!
А математика-гимнастика ума
 Все это ощутила я сполна.
 И в ситуации любой логическим путем
Мы, математики, решение найдем

----------


## maknata

Отчёт сдаю... бумажки, цифирьки - о как я это не люблю!:frown: 
Вот сдам, тогда приду и от души тут нафлудю!:biggrin: 
Проставлю виртуально сало и горилку,
И с радости станцую гопака!
Устроим баньку русскую, парилку,
Ну а сейчас - усем пока!:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

Вам обещают сало виртуальное,
 А я же от Наташи получила очень уж нормальное.
 Пока Наталья дома циферки считает,
 Кто в дом мой вхож, тот сало поглощает...
Наташа ж мне гостинчик привезла,-
Реальный шмат, а не слова...

----------


## overload

А я сегодня в честь прошедшей днюхи
накрыл поляну (ухи мои, ухи!!!)
работникам культурного труда
(где каждый первый - тамада,
второй - коль не заметить писка - 
певец под минидиски,
а третий - под подобные моменты
готовит документы)...
Ну, что об этом говорить?
Так пляшут буквы-дуры...
Эхх... Здорово умеют пить
работники культуры!

----------


## optimistka17

Я не пойму всю эту дребедень,-
А что работники культуры отмечали важный день?
 Зачем вчера поляну накрывал?
И по какому поводу гулял?
Неужто я важнейший праздник пропустила?
О нем не знала или просто позабыла?
Давайте всеже снова уточним,-
Ну по какомуж поводу гудим?

----------


## overload

Сударыня, я внятно объяснил,
что сорок первый год свой соблазнил
своим стремленьем - жить его, урода,
аж до начала будущего года,
купил я водки, холодца, и сим
проставился я всем друзьям своим...

Такой вот праздник выдался внаград.
А что Вас не было - так я ж не виноват.

----------


## optimistka17

> А что Вас не было - так я ж не виноват.
> __________________


Не виноват,конечно, я не буду спорить!
 И слава Богу ,что сумел и без меня веселье обустроить....
На пьянке вашей обошлись без тамады
Я чувствую, повеселился вволю ты....
Тебе желаю стать быстрее в строй
И чтоб не мучила ни капли головная боль.

----------


## overload

Боль головная - меньшее из мук,
что лабуху доверено на круг..


Спасибо)))

----------


## optimistka17

Как лабуху работать с больною головою?
От звука каждого хоть волком вой.
Я потому на праздниках практически не пью,
Что берегу головушку свою.
 А на работе,-там воще сухой закон
Ты с ним не сомневаюсь, что знаком

----------


## overload

Мадям...
Не есть я гранд, но мнение есть - Гранда,
с неотвалившейся рукой пока;..
итак, "Сухой закон" для музыканта -
 "не пить сухого позже коньяка."..

----------


## optimistka17

Я просто предлагаю разделить,
Где можно,друг, а где не стоит пить..
Коли пришел работать на банкет,-
То сделай установку, что "!СПИРТНОМУ-НЕТ!
А если довелось  с друзьями погулять ,
Неплохо будеть славненько поддать....
Для куража и просто настроенья,
 чтоб оказать друг дружке уваженье!

----------


## maknata

"Пить или не пить? Вот в чём вопрос!"
Мартышка думала, вертя в руках кокос:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*optimistka17*
Сударыня, Вы правы тыщу раз,
Ваш пламенный и грамотный наказ
я принял бы без всякого сомненья,
но всё ж - не так Вы поняли рассказ
про мой небезопасный день рожденья.

Всю жизнь свою отобразить в стихах
способен разве Пушкин (либо ламеры).
Я много лет бываю в кабаках,
смотря на всё в глазок видеокамеры,
снимаю всё - и радость, и беду,
и лабухов, и пьянь, и тамаду.

А ведь когда-то сцену я топтал,
и трезвым, и невменянным, и с выхлопом,
и занавесом туфли перед выходом
я так же, как иные, протирал,
и в залах вызывал ажиотаж
(семнадцать лет был лабухом - не стаж?)

А ныне - вся моя халтура -
мой Городской Отдел Культуры,
где фразочку "превед, Медвед"
поймут... ну двое (после пива),
где нет постлабного разлива,
и лабухов - былых уж нет,
нас всех состарил звон монет
и древними нас сделал Интернет...

----------


## optimistka17

А я считаю интернет нас сделал всех моложе
 Меня не видишь ты. И я тебя не вижу тоже. 
Советы умные налево и направо раздаем
 Друг друга поучаем,- Все путем!
 Не обижайся, но спиртная тема
Громадная , серьезная проблема.
Я на банкетах столько повидала
Могу сказать,- ОНА меня достала!
Без водки,коньяка гораздо проще жить...
 Не получается? Тогда хоть пригубить...

----------


## overload

Оно ваще...
но - коль без коньяка - 
дык вот тебе моя рука!

----------


## optimistka17

Короткий стих,- и угасает тема
 Не в коньяке ли тут проблема?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Короткий стих,- и угасает тема
>  Не в коньяке ли тут проблема?


А если я почти не пью -
Сидю тихонько, лишь смотрю))

----------


## Deep_Angel

Звездочка, а ну-ка быстренько подвинься...:biggrin: 
Хочу я рядышком с тобою посидеть:rolleyes: 
Да уж... Про выпить не на шутку разговор развился:biggrin: 
Приходится и мне со стороны смотреть:wink:

----------


## overload

Ах, Ангел...как Вы холодны...
до холодильника до дны))).
(нет!!! я не рифмою поник,
намёк - на Ваш прекрасный ник!!!).

----------


## optimistka17

Давайте лучше позабудем про спиртное
Пусть в обсужденьи будет что-нибудь другое!. 
Об отпусках и отдыхе немного помечтаем,
Где летом хорошо , все вместе вспоминаем!

----------


## Deep_Angel

Причем тут дны к моему нику???:confused: 
Я третий раз читаю - не пойму...
Я так стараюсь, что сейчас поникну...:confused: 
Наверно, объяснения я всё же подожду...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*optimistka17*
Тож неплохо
о море синем,
где водки было - 
больше, чем лабухов в России
(ой, ёпрст... о5 нетудышапка...)

----------


## overload

*Deep_Angel*
Ваш ник - "глубокий ангел" значит.
По крайней мере, так майстрячит
мне ник Ваш автоперевод.
А "холодна" - так то синоним,
чем глубже - холодней (имхоим),
так потому такой ответный ход.

----------


## optimistka17

Как получилось сложно с переводом
 Куда прятней,--снова С Новым годом!
И если отдыхать сечас,зимой,
 То скорректируйте маршрутик мой...

----------


## overload

Маршрут? Легко!
Я даже в Гугл не лез:
от соль-бемоль - 
до фа-диез!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездочка, а ну-ка быстренько подвинься... 
> Хочу я рядышком с тобою посидеть


Да стульчик целый день стоял пустой
И не мечтала я о нём
Я на 'дуэль' приглашена - ой-ой
Смогу ли, не ударить в грязь лицом

----------


## Нотя

В эту холодную пору 
К нам едут друзья по форуму,
У нас будет жаркая встреча,
С настоящими человечищами,

Паша, тебе расскажу по секрету,
Как много ты, друг, потерял,
Но мы ждем тебя в гости, летом,
Чтоб ты в акваланге нырял.

----------


## optimistka17

> В эту холодную пору 
> К нам едут друзья по форуму


 А где ваша встреча сейчас?
Могу ли потревожить вас?
Коль собрались недалеко,
То к вам приеду я легко.
 Я что-то дома засиделась
 И что-то в гости захотелось....

----------


## optimistka17

> Но мы ждем тебя в гости, летом,


 Ведущие летом в Крым собираются
Желающих всех к себе мы зовем
Темы эти обсуждаются
 В июле всех форумчан соберем!

----------


## overload

Эххх, счастливы будут лишь те форумчане,
какие до Крыма доедут вначале...
А мне до любимого Крыма - 
как Тутанхамону - до Рима.

Ах, как я нырял у Ворот Золотых,
и Тихая Бухта - была не "крутых",
а нынче она - как былина,
а нынче оно - Украина...

И, чтобы засняться мне на Карадаге,
дай штампов на ксиве - как блох на собаке.

Простите за дерзость, простите за грусть,
но в Крым, как и в детство, уже не вернусь...:frown:

----------


## optimistka17

> но в Крым, как и в детство, уже не вернусь...


 Зачем так печально, так безнадежно... 
В Крым попасть нужно и можно!
 Это ж не Африка, Северный полюс
Так пусть Крым услышит ваш,друзья ,голос...

----------


## overload

Полюс Северный - не Ницца,
тока - где же там граница?...

----------


## Meg

Хотела Вам привет сказать...
Я новая тут, но возможно,
Смогу себя Вам показать,
Пусть даже может и двусложно 

Стихи писать я не умею...
Как видите, таланта нет...
Надеюсь будет веселее,
Споем же, господа, в октет! :tongue:

----------


## overload

Октет - это восемь,
споём - и не спросим!
Вот тока бы модеры
не нарушили ордера)))

----------


## Meg

Я рада ответу,
Возможно ли это?
Реально ли нам тут сыграться октетом?  :Vah:

----------


## overload

Всего-то, сударыня, -
голос да глаз!!!
И,думаю,
многое выйдет у нас.

----------


## optimistka17

Уже не на троих, поболе созываете...
Смотрю, что коллектив вы собираете.
Почти как в Грузии,-нас 7 иль  8?
Начать отсчет с нуля попросим...

----------


## Meg

Один... Вот - я,
Я начала отсчет...
Один... Не зря,
Хоть цифра эта жмёт... :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Порядок полный! Вам скажу я цифру "ДВА"
 Что ж дальше нам отсчет вести пора.
 Ну а когда мы до 7-8 дойдем,
Подумаем, куда пойдем...

----------


## Meg

Ну что же...Три!
Вот слово Вам моё...
Отсчет открыт...
Продолжим, мож, втроём? kuku

----------


## optimistka17

Я чето не пойму,-один иль три
Со счета не сбивайся, а внимательно смотри
 Сейчас осталось просто подождать 
кто с нами до 7-8 прийдет считать.

----------


## overload

Так. ПЯТЬ. Оно, конечно, как звезда, лучами - 
оно прикольно и не маргинально,
но главное - что это - ВЕРТИКАЛЬНО!!!
А, значит, - ВВЕРХ стремимся мы ночами!

----------


## optimistka17

Да, с математикой вы видно не дружили,
Коль взяли и четыре пропустили...
Нет, так ,друзья мои ,нельзя!
К порядку в цифрах призываю я...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Так. ПЯТЬ. Оно, конечно, как звезда


Таааак! Кто тут звал "звезду"?
И что поёте?
Меня к себе четвёртой вы возьмёте?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Так. ПЯТЬ


Начну отсчитывать, опять...
Да где же пять? Всего четыре
Коль будете меня считать...
Уже "квартет" - вот это сила...
Ну что, давайте зажигать???)))))

----------


## Нотя

Ура я пятая, мне повезло, И хоть я не звезда,
Но с вами я спою, 
всем критикам назло,
Ведь с вами я всегда.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ура я пятая, мне повезло, И хоть я не звезда,
> Но с вами я спою, 
> всем критикам назло,
> Ведь с вами я всегда.


А как же! Ты ведь наша "нотЯ"
Расписано у нас по нотам
Кто, что, сегодня запоёт...)))))

----------


## optimistka17

Давайте отзывайтесь:"Кто шестой?"
кто будет славный наш герой?
Не побоится этот чудный номер взять,?
Мы смельчака готовы здесь качать!

----------


## optimistka17

Что господа? Всерьез вы испугались?
Боитесь "ШЕСТЬ"? За 7, пожалуй бы подрались
 Да, видно в детстве вас шестерочка достала,
 А может в армии серьезно напугала?
не бойтесь же идти на перекличку
А то стыдить пойду трусливых в личку...

----------


## maknata

Мой номер "шесть"?
Смотри ка, точно, так и есть!:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Я с математикой на "вы" 
(она мне в школе душу *вы*нула),
так что - все с цифрами правы,
меня же алгебра отринула...
Да ГейтЦ бы с ней...
в конце концов
стихи мы пишем - не задачки.
Так что - держать своё лицо,
успехов всем - 
и всем - удачки)))

----------


## optimistka17

Вы перекличку нашу здесь не принимаете?
 На ГейтЦа  циферки в мгновение меняете...
 Зачем тогда  задачки  мимоходом вспоминать, 
 Коль не хотите цифру 7  здесь для себя назвать?

----------


## optimistka17

Два дня молчания, наверно очень много
Тем, кто молчит, указываю строго...
Давайте снова  продолжать считать!
Кто хочет цифру 7 здесь для себя занять?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Два дня молчания, наверно очень много
> Тем, кто молчит, указываю строго...


Прошу простить - стою я у порога
На то имею вескую причину - 
"Дуэлью" занята сейчас немного
Но, цифру тут уже я получила....)))))

----------


## overload

А я опять пришёл сюда - 
отметиться,
вот только расхотелось мне - 
октетиться.
Коль с цыфирками у меня - 
косячно,
то в рифмах тоже баг узрите - 
однозначно.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А я опять пришёл сюда - 
> отметиться,


И я могу спокойно тут отметиться
Пока Олега нет - 
то, не с кем мне "дуэтиться"

А где народ, куда все подевались?
Быть может некогда - 
Иль может все зазнались?
По темкам бегают - на месте не сидится
Всё - улетаю -  вольная я птица :)))

----------


## PAN

> Всё - улетаю - вольная я птица :)))


Вот... стоит мне тут только появиться,
Как Таня-дуэлянтка улетела... 
Что ж, посижу один... без дела...:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

*Звёздочка*,
Что все по темкам мчатся - 
замечаешь,
сама же - 
чуть мелькнувши - 
улетаешь.:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Что все по темкам мчатся - 
> замечаешь,
> сама же - 
> чуть мелькнувши - 
> улетаешь.


ДЫк, нет тут никого, одной ведь скука
Вот и летаю тут, уже подряд, три круга....

----------


## overload

Ну и что,
что все молчат,
это ж - 
форум, а не чат.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну и что,
> что все молчат,
> это ж - 
> форум, а не чат.


Все давно уже забыли - 
Когда в темку заходили...

----------


## optimistka17

Я в темке "Для ведущих" постоянно поживаю
Сюда,простите мимоходом залетаю.
 Но без стихов, заметила,душа томится.
Нет, без стихов и ночью мне  не спится....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Нет, без стихов и ночью мне  не спится....


Вот так и я
Глаза закрою
Летают надо мною роем....

А нынче, лишь глаза открыла
Меня идея осенила
Подряд две песни написала...
Эх, даже малость подустала

----------


## optimistka17

А где же песни? Творчество твое?
Ты прячешь это личное, свое?
 А может есть отдельная страница?
Не прячься,покажись, сестрица...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А где же песни? Творчество твое?
> Ты прячешь это личное, свое?
>  А может есть отдельная страница?
> Не прячься,покажись, сестрица...


Не, я не прячусь.... ну, какие тут секреты
Странички у меня такой пока что нету
Про авторскую песню говоря....
Они в работе - скоро будут у меня

Надеюсь что смогу вам показать
Ну, а пока - дерзать...дерзать... дерзать
Насчёт дуэли - словом пострелять...
Немного начинаю отставать.....

Ой, есть песни те, где тексты я писала
Давно их слушают - а разве ты не знала?
Там, в творчестве ведь даже темка есть...
Сейчас, попробую я ссылку вам принесть)))

----------


## optimistka17

> Ой, есть песни те, где тексты я писала
> Давно их слушают - а разве ты не знала?


 Увы не знала, ты меня прости
И подскажи где песенки найти...
Ну те, что ты когда-то написала
Готова изучать сначала...

Я ж больше у ведущих обитаю
Сюда лишь мимоходом залетаю,
Я ж не поэт, я просто рифмоплет,
Порою в голове водоворот....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Увы не знала, ты меня прости
> И подскажи где песенки найти...
> Ну те, что ты когда-то написала
> Готова изучать сначала...


http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=51896

Начало сдесь, а есть ещё другие
Работают пока - пока "сырые"
Со студии одну я получила
Но, разрешения у Александра не спросила...

Ещё два диска пишутся пока...
Ну в общем - вот такие вот дела....
А больше всех, жду песен для себя
Сама чтоб петь когда-нибудь смогла

:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Начало здесь, а есть ещё другие
> Работают пока - пока "сырые"


 Увы, компьютерная безграмотность  снова подвела
 Что с Аней пели вы услышать так и не смогла.
Я сожалею, ссылку не смогла открыть...
 Как плохо в этом деле бестолковой быть!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Что с Аней пели вы услышать так и не смогла.


Не пела я, я тексты ей писала
Она  недавно первый диск издАла
А диск с названием "Ты - моя любовь"
Теперь сижу, пишу ей тексты, вновь:))

----------


## optimistka17

Я прочитала" Ваши с Аней песни.."
Решила так, что пели песни вместе. 
 До звуков не смогла добраться.
 Но научусь! Я не намерена сдаваться!

----------


## bobsan

> bobsan, щас тебя звЁзда разденет, а то, небось упрел под бородой


под бородой неи капли не потею,
и не о чем не плачу не жалею,
давно забыл услады и утехи,
пишу здесь так для общества потехи!

----------


## Umka

*Привет друзья!!!!!! Гуд бай зануды!!!!!!
Готов к общенью мастер флуда!!!!!!!!!!*





(это я не про себя, просто рифма хорошая) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> под бородой неи капли не потею,
> и не о чем не плачу не жалею,
> давно забыл услады и утехи,
> пишу здесь так для общества потехи!


Потеху я люблю с пелёнок,
Но нет потехи без деффчёнок... :smile:

----------


## PAN

Да... беззз деффченок не сплясать....
Попросим Саню их позвать... :Aga:

----------


## Umka

*PAN*, 

Привет ПашА, чё грустный без причины?
Как дом? семья? потенция? машина? 

:wink: :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Как дом? семья? потенция? машина?



Обычный среднерусский быт...
Всё в норме и достатке...
Всё бегает, живёт, стоит....:wink: 
Читай в любом порядке....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ай малаца!
потешил старика,
такое написать ,
не дрогнула рука!

----------


## bobsan

> Да... беззз деффченок не сплясать....
> Попросим Саню их позвать...



а ну девченки становись!!!
подняли подбородки в высь,
по росту и по весу, расчитать,
и для начала гапака сплясать.

ну а потом возьмемся за стриптиз,
есть у меня для вас один сюрприз,
зачахли все, спеклись тут без меня,
расслабились тут рифмами соря

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> давно забыл услады и утехи,





> Но нет потехи без деффчёнок..





> Да... беззз деффченок не сплясать....
> Попросим Саню их позвать...


Тааак! Разговоры все отставить!
Сейчас начну вас всех я ставить
Нук, по порядку расщитайсь!
А где "Привет"? Не слышу...ась???

Ты Саня дуй ка в раздевалку
Снимай всё быстро - и на свалку
Какой ты к чёрту Дед Мороз?
Ты ж нам подарков не принёс...

И хде скажи без нас ты шлялсИ?
А в стихоплётстве упражнялсИ?
И хде обещанный стишок?
Так, полезай ка в свой мешок!

kuku

----------


## optimistka17

Смотрю наезды начались
Где с рифмой плохо-берегись!
Я Звездочку готова поддержать
Пойдем  мы дедморозовский мешок искать..

----------


## Татьянка

> Ты Саня дуй ка в раздевалку
> Снимай всё быстро - и на свалку
> Какой ты к чёрту Дед Мороз?
> Ты ж нам подарков не принёс...
> 
> И хде скажи без нас ты шлялсИ?
> А в стихоплётстве упражнялсИ?
> И хде обещанный стишок?
> Так, полезай ка в свой мешок!


 :Tu:   Не надо, не наезжай на САшу!!!
Свою "расхлёбывает кашу"!!!!
Он весь в проблемах и делах....
Стихи не пишутся никак.....

----------


## optimistka17

Дела, проблемы-это суета...
Писать стихи-ведь это ж красота!
Забудем дед -морозовский мешок,-
А небольшие склоки-всем друзьям урок...

----------


## bobsan

> Свою "расхлёбывает кашу"!!!!
> Он весь в проблемах и делах....
> Стихи не пишутся никак.....
> __________________


ух! ты! а ты откуда знаешь?
ты тоже в облаках летаешь?
иль сдали верные друзья?
да... верить ни кому нельзя...

----------


## optimistka17

> ух! ты! а ты откуда знаешь?
> ты тоже в облаках летаешь


 Летает Танечка по Форуму, как птица
Оставить добрый след стремиться
Она ж тебя ни в чем не упрекала
 Наоборот, немножко поддержала...

----------


## bobsan

Зима уже весной дышала,
День прибавлять минуты стал
Ты в эту ночь меня ласкала,
Так, что к утру и я устал.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Он весь в проблемах и делах....





> ух! ты! а ты откуда знаешь?


Да-да, колись.. откуда знаешь
Кто сдал? Наверно знаю я :)))
Коль наезжать и я не буду
А дальше не скажу....
Поймёшь сама...:)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты в эту ночь меня ласкала,
> Так, что к утру и я устал.


Так кто ж кого из нас ласкал?
А, ты... коль быстро так устал :))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## bobsan

Как грустно стало,
Тишина весь день,
Видать устали,
И  общаться лень.

Что ж надо растрясти пчелиный рой,
А ну-ка  веселее , кто со мной?

----------


## PAN

Саня, привет... :br:  
Дай ответ
Почему деффченок нет???...:rolleyes: 
Раздеваться начинай,
Шубу снимай,
Дам созывай... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> ух! ты! а ты откуда знаешь?
> ты тоже в облаках летаешь?
> иль сдали верные друзья?
> да... верить ни кому нельзя...


:tongue:  Не скажу!!! Фигвам , вам, други!!!
Да и вам, мои подруги!!!!:tongue: 
Что-то знаю...что -то нет....:rolleyes: 
Во..загнула...мля...сюжет...:eek:

----------


## Татьянка

> Да-да, колись.. откуда знаешь
> Кто сдал? Наверно знаю я :)))
> Коль наезжать и я не буду
> А дальше не скажу....
> Поймёшь сама...:)))))))))))))))))))))


:rolleyes: ...Ню..ню...давай -ка расскажи....
В стихах нас с милым опиши..... :Ha:  
Я так обижусь, что....писец.... :Tu:  
Наступит сказочке конец....(Это я про свою сказку :Oj:  )

----------


## Татьянка

:Ha:   Всё!!! Ушла!!! Ушла в запой!!!
Кто поттянется за мной?:wink: 
Я профессию менять.....
Надоело....(чуть не выругалась...млядь....):eek:  :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Всё!!! Ушла!!! Ушла в запой!!!


Не ходи, Танюш, постой!

Лучше с нами побалдей...
На обиды все забей...:biggrin: 

А профессию менять
Ещё рано... Рано, мать...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Шубу снимай,
> Дам созывай...


шубу снимать?
не дождетесь опять,

колько уж было я всех ублажал,
только потом я как мертвый лежал.

хватит не будет стриптиза, хорошь!!!
будем устраивать новый дебошь,
ну, кто со мною, давайте скорей,
я на кутёшь приглашаю друзей!

----------


## PAN

Одна в запой, другой в кутёшь...
Опять по водочке??? Ну что ж...
Несите сала и салату,
Зовите Таню и Макнату -
Начнем гулять, начнем гудеть,
И озорные песни петь... :Russian:  ..........:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Вас, друзья, и вас, подружки
Приглашаю песть частушки!
Звонкие, лиричные...
Только чур - приличные...:wink: ...

----------


## PAN

А начну про Саню Боба
Поскорей разделся чтобы...:biggrin: 

На картинке старый дед,
Борода из ваты...
Рыцарь в шубу приодет,
А под шубой - латы!............

:tongue: .........:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Звонкие, лиричные...
> Только  НЕприличные...




*PAN*,давай зажги народ,
пусть сегодня всех пропрет,
крепче заворачивай,
рифму укорачивай!

----------


## bobsan

эх, сниму я шубы мех,
латы вновь начищу,
чтоб не слышить больше смех,
покажу    ....ищщщще

----------


## PAN

> Звонкие, лиричные...
> Только НЕприличные...


Неприличные частушки
Заворачивают ушки...
А того, кто их поёт
Модератор-ША побъет...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Заскучал Санек по латам
И крутому слову...
Ну, прорвется слово матом...
Это нам не ново...

Чтоб всем было не обидно
Снимет шубу Саша...
Из под лат чего-то видно...
Он этим чем-то машет... :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Нам сегодня не до сна..
Пусть мороз... В душе весна!!!
ЭЙ, САНЁК! Разгоним кровь!
Засандалим про любовь!!!

----------


## PAN

Наши девки всю неделю
Загорали на печи...
Оттого они в постели
Так мягки и горячи...

 :Vah:  .....................

----------


## Лев

Был я с девками неделю
И они мне надоели.
Вот была б в квартире печь,
Смог бы я на печку лечь...

----------


## PAN

Я решил прибыть в Тамбов 
На зелёном танке...
По пути нарвать цветов
Панночке Татьянке... :flower:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Танк зелёный твой подбили
Из гранатомёта.
Долго девки слёзы лили
За твого букёта.
Тренди-бренди балалайка,
Тра-ля-ля гитара.
Нет букета для Татьянки,
Не сойдётся пара...

Это ж надо - на танке к Татьянке(завоеватель тоже мне)

----------


## Нотя

Я девчонка озорная,
Озорная, бойкая,
Через край пусть наливают
Я сегодня стойкая.

----------


## Лев

Стойкая, не стойкая,
А настойка горькая.
Выпьешь рюмочку, другую
Упадёшь и... упакуем.

----------


## Татьянка

> Я решил прибыть в Тамбов 
> На зелёном танке...
> По пути нарвать цветов
> Панночке Татьянке... ...


:eek: Ничего се!!! Это ход!!!!
До Тамбова- танк идет!!!!!
Что ж придется наряжаться!!! :Vah:  
На свиданье собираться!!! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Ничего се!!! Это ход!!!!
> До Тамбова- танк идет!!!!!
> Что ж придется наряжаться!!! 
> На свиданье собираться!!!
> __________________


Тань! Куда тебе бежать,
Танк зелёный ведь подбили
И свиданье отменили -
Надоть было прочитать.

----------


## Татьянка

> Тань! Куда тебе бежать,
> Танк зелёный ведь подбили
> И свиданье отменили -
> Надоть было прочитать.


Я всё внимательно читаю!!!! :Aga:  
И вам тихонько возражаю!!!:rolleyes: 
Для Павла в мире не преград,:tongue: 
Подбит иль нет , его там танк!!!!:wink:

----------


## Лев

Разговор пошёл серьёзный,
Не частушечный такой.
Извини меня, Татьянка,
Что нарушил твой настрой.

----------


## Нотя

> Выпьешь рюмочку, другую
> Упадёшь и... упакуем.


Еще ни разу я на пъянке :Pivo:  
Мне не даст соврать Татьянка :Aga:  
Не упИлась до упаду:eek: 
Хоть гуляй неделю к ряду.:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Еще ни разу я на пъянке 
> Мне не даст соврать Татьянка 
> Не упИлась до упаду 
> Хоть гуляй неделю к ряду.


:wink: Это точно!!! Не упала!!!!
И меня ещё держала!!!! :Vah:  
Да и много мы не пьём....:rolleyes: 
Литр...два...ещё нальём....:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Я свою-то меру знаю,
Потихоньку выпиваю.
Если выпью я со всеми
Той же мерой и до дна, 
Добираюсь до постели,
Умираю до утра.
Работал лет 25 назад в оркестре ресторана "Обь" в Новосибирске. Один из музыкантов пригласил домой на свадебный обед. Тост за тостом(я пью немного, но пообещал - сегодня пью со всеми), ну а ребята мои огого по этой части. Пора на работу, грузимся. Только помню, что выставил инструмент и... отключаюсь. Очнулся - делят парнас, дают мне, я отказался. Вот и пей как все - они ещё отработали... вот и приходится меру блюсти. Во всём нужна мера - а кто её знает?

----------


## maknata

В Тамбове танки! Караул!:redface: 
Бобсан своим оружием блеснул..
Куда же я попала, Боже? Право,
Пойду ка перепрячу сало..:rolleyes: 
На голову кастрюлю, вместо каски,[img]http://s10.******info/778899cc6bdeccfdea512153a184b924.gif[/img]
Лицо немедля в боевой раскраске,
Аки щитом прикроюсь сковородкою,
Так, солью запаслась, и спичками, и водкою..
Ребята, а теперь позвольте ка узнать:
За шо мы будем воевать?:wink: :biggrin: 
[img]http://s10.******info/279b5a40103019db3d557999a59a1be2.gif[/img]

----------


## Лев

> За шо мы будем воевать?


За любовь не будем воевать!
За неё мы будем выпивать!




> Да и много мы не пьём.... 
> Литр...два...ещё нальём

----------


## bobsan

все войны в мире за любовь,
на поле брани льется кровь,
и мы там будем, братец Пан 
тащи сюда свой верный тан...
нет все не так, давай-ка *PAN*к,
тащи сюда зеленый танк,
*maknata*,сковородкою прикрой,
*Лев*, упаковкою накрой,
*Татьянка*, топлево залей,
а *Нотя*, двигатель прогрей.
ну? все в порядке? навались!
кто против нас поберегись,
мы выступаем на войну,
спасать кто у любви в плену!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> PAN,давай зажги народ,
> пусть сегодня всех пропрет,


А куда кого попрёТ
На троне Саня Боб споёт




> эх, сниму я шубы мех,
> латы вновь начищу,


Саш, куда собрался ты -
Неужель в Мытищи?




> На картинке старый дед,
> Борода из ваты...


Под халатом ..... .....
Я не виновата  :Ha:  




> Вас, друзья, и вас, подружки
> Приглашаю песть частушки!
> Звонкие, лиричные...
> Только чур - приличные... ...


Паш, согласна на частушки
Балалайку доставай
Сочиним с тобой куплеты
Ну - ка, Саня - не зевай....kuku

----------


## bobsan

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от bobsan 
> эх, сниму я шубы мех,
> латы вновь начищу,
> 
> Саш, куда собрался ты -
> Неужель в Мытищи?
> 
> 
> ...


...

это как же х...я нет,
что это ребята,
я еще не старый дед,
подтверди *maknata*,

----------


## Татьянка

У Сани больше нету слов.... :Aga:  
Он, в ауте.... ну да готов....:eek: 
Танюха ввергла  парня в шок...:wink: 
Есть у неё такой...грешок...:rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

> Паш, согласна ..............
> ............. доставай
> 
> Ну - ка, Саня - не зевай...


ну совсем уж беспредел,
как же это братци?
остаюсь я не у дел,
звери! святотатци!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Чтоб всем было не обидно
> Снимет шубу Саша...
> Из под лат чего-то видно...
> Он этим чем-то машет...


Чем Саша машет? - Вот вопрос
Опять сую свой длинный нос
Пусть он пока и не дорос....
Но - это уж другой вопрос

----------


## bobsan

> Чем Саша машет? - Вот вопрос
> 
> Пусть он пока и не дорос....
> Но - это уж другой вопрос


это как же не дорос?
тут встаёт немой вопрос?
и дорос, уже , и встал!
я уже кричать устал!
все ! достаточно! хорошь!
ты Танюх, меня не трошь!
щяс начну я злиться,
заставлю оголиться!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> это как же х...я нет,
> что это ребята,


Я сказала ... стоит
Я не виноватааааааааааааааа :Vah:  
Оказалось его нет?
Как же так ребята?:eek: 





> Танюха ввергла  парня в шок... 
> Есть у неё такой...грешок...


Всего один? - поди лукошко
Поставлю их я  на окошко

А если Саня вдруг увидит - 
Скажу то не мои грехи
Лукошко деФки то забыли
Ну вот - и спрятали концы....

Во саду ли в огороде 
Дефки прятали грехи
Парни мимо проходили - 
Их с собой уволокли....

----------


## bobsan

всё устал доказывать!
щяс начну показывать,
ну ка все посторонись!
те кто младше отвернись!
после этих дефилей,
кто-нить  рюмочку налей!

----------


## PAN

Давай, Саша!!!
Пусть знают наших!!!... :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> всё устал доказывать!
> щяс начну показывать,


Не спеши показывать -
Будут тебя сглазывать.
Ну, а сглазят - пошепчу
И тебя я вылечу.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Давай, Саша!!!
> Пусть знают наших!!!...


И мы покажем - пусть знают и наших :Vah:  
А шоб усё увстало - покажем САЛО:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не спеши показывать -
> Будут тебя сглазывать.


Я девчонка боевая
Да смазливая к тому
Если Боба вдруг я сглажу - 
Порчу я сама сниму:biggrin: kuku

----------


## Татьянка

> Я девчонка боевая
> Да смазливая к тому
> Если Боба вдруг я сглажу - 
> Порчу я сама сниму 
> __________________


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Опа мля, опа мля...
Не фига себе .....фигня!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Будут Таня с Сашей
Вкруг себя похаживать...
На глазах у Паши
Сглаживать-поглаживать.....:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Если Саня вдруг я сглажу - 
> Порчу я сама сниму


Слышишь, Саня, кто звездит звёздною болезнею.
Сама спортит, сама снимет - девочка смазливая.
Раз решился - доставай! Доставай показывай,
Ну, а мы все в хоровод - будет, что рассказывать!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Опа мля, опа мля...
> Не фига себе .....фигня!!!!


Я пою - а ты танцуешь 
Заварганили дуэт
На заборе написали - 
"Осторожно - тут минНjет".....:biggrin: 

Опа..опа.... Тут вам не Европа...kuku kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Слышишь, Саня, кто звездит звёздною болезнею.
> Сама спортит, сама снимет - девочка смазливая.


И не в склад- не в попад
Начинай сначала
Просидишь тут до утра
А я уже устала




> Раз решился - доставай! Доставай показывай,
> Ну, а мы все в хоровод - будет, что рассказывать!


Хоровада не видать - неча тут показывать
Саня, быстренько в кровать - сказки нам рассказывать

----------


## Лев

А земляк мой, Заволокин,
Смотрит сщас на нас с Небес.
Ну девчаты, ну ребяты,
Верно в вас вселился бес. 
Тема наша - не забор,
Тема бесконечная.
Пусть не кончится задор
И частушка вечная!

----------


## Татьянка

> На заборе написали - 
> "Осторожно - тут минНjет".....


После Сани, в шоке....Я...:eek:  :Vah:  
Не фига себе....фигня....:tongue: :biggrin: 
Ладно, шутки....про повтор...
Но лучше вымойте забор!!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Если Боба вдруг я сглажу - 
> я сама порчУ сниму


так бы сразу! это дело!
за струну меня задела,
всю порчУ с себя снимай,
поздравленья принимай!

----------


## Лев

-


> не в склад- не в попад


Что частушка - нескладушка -
Это не трагедия.
Ну, а то что ты устала -
Это уж комедия!

----------


## bobsan

> После Сани, в шоке....Я...  
> Не фига себе....фигня....


тут фигня фиговая,
нафиг офигенная,
будешь Танька клевая,
геопатогенная!

----------


## bobsan

уфф! я тоже уж устал,
веселить бездельников,
вот бы бог побольше дал,
таких вот понедельников!

----------


## PAN

> А земляк мой, Заволокин,
> Смотрит сщас на нас с Небес.


Было время - выступали
На одной мы сцене...
И такое выдавали............
Жаль, прошло то время....

----------


## Лев

> Жаль, прошло то время....


Ты про время не жалей -
У Бога нету времени.
За Гену рюмочку налей
И закуси соленьями.

----------


## optimistka17

> За Гену рюмочку налей
> И закуси соленьями.


Так пусть за Гену Чебурашка наливает
 Я знаю точно, он ведь меру знает...
Сумеет напоить и Шапокляк.
Нальет Лариске маленький чудак.



> Ну, а то что ты устала -
> Это уж комедия!


 Зачем над девушкой сметься?
Нет, это право же грешно.
 Усталость подстрекает сдаться.
Нет, все иначе быть должно!

----------


## Лев

> Зачем над девушкой сметься?
> Нет, это право же грешно.


Смеёмся мы не "над" -
Смеёмся меж собою.
Зашедшему тут каждый рад,
Так поделись строкою.
Грешны ли вы? - Есть тема, загляни.
Покаялись уж мы  и ты покайся.

----------


## optimistka17

> Грешны ли вы? - Есть тема, загляни.
> Покаялись уж мы и ты покайся.


Да грешна я Чего скрывать?
Ох, как бы дров не наломать...
Случайно к музыкантам я зашла.
И ненароком смуту занесла...
Теперь и рада все вернуть бы вспять
И форумчан родных от всей души обнять.
А потому на слет ведущих в Крым всех приглашаю.
Здесь агитацию сегодня начинаю...

----------


## maknata

> Случайно к музыкантам я зашла.
> И ненароком смуту занесла...
> Теперь и рада все вернуть бы вспять


Людусь! Про "грех" такой совсем забудь,
И не пытайся всё вернуть.
В семье ведь трения - явление нормальное,
Никак нигде, ничуть не аномальное!
В любой семье без спора жизни не бывает,
А главное, что в любящей семье друг другу пригрешения прощают!
У каждого своя есть точка зрения,
Поэтому  и возникают порой трения,
Грехом не надо то считать!
А мысль хорошая - всех форумчан обнять! :Aga:

----------


## Искорка

Ого, какие тут таланты!
Поэты прям (хоть музыканты).
Кто с балалайкой, кто с гитарой,
По одному, и даже с парой.
И я здесь с рифмой встретилась,
И в теме вот отметилась:wink:

----------


## Лев

> А мысль хорошая - всех форумчан обнять!


Никто не против, мысль хороша.
И если ширь объятий широка
Идею эту претворяй -
Раскинув руки, обнимай!

----------


## optimistka17

Пожалуй в жизни часто так бывает
Один гитару, а другой друзей всех обнимает.
Да, иногда они меняются местами.
Любезностями, добрыми словами...

----------


## optimistka17

Вот наступил в стихах большущий перерыв
Но без поэзии нельзя устроить пир.
И снова рифму в жизни я ищу
Так где поэты? Слово вам. А я молчу...

----------


## Лев

Болит голова у поэта,
От этой заразы - Инета.
Только от первой и до второй
Есть перерывчик - он небольшой.
Стали рабами мы - Интернета,
Не оторвать, даже под пистолетом.
Но ведь учили когда-то мы:
Мы не рабы, рабы не мы!

----------


## optimistka17

Мы не рабы, но без инета жить не можем
Да, без инета даже сон тревожен. 
Едва проснувшись, ноутбук включаю
И втюрившись в экран я выпиваю чашку чая...
Все остальное -просто ерунда.
Ведь без инета в нашем мире никуда
Сейчас за компом малыши сидят
 Инет приходит даже в детский сад

----------


## Лев

> Мы не рабы, но без инета жить не можем


Живём мы жизнью виртуальною
И позабыли натуралную...

----------


## optimistka17

> Живём мы жизнью виртуальною
> И позабыли натуралную...


В реальной жизни все поэты
 И новой строчки очень долго нету...

----------


## bobsan

Да что там строчка….
Муза удалилась,
Была вот здесь,
И на те, испарилась,

Смотри-ка вот была,
И вдруг пропала,
Вот грустные дела,
Наверно загуляла.

----------


## Лев

[QUOTE=bobsan]Наверно загуляла[/QUOTE
Нет! Муза не гуляет -
В пространстве творчества летает.
А чтоб творцы не утомлялись,
На время Музы удалялись.
В приливах творчества и их отливах
Закономерность и Божественная сила.

----------


## optimistka17

Где Муза? Очень долго отдыхает...
А без нее народ давно скучает.
 И рифма все нескладно так ложится
 А Муза мне пока во сне лишь снится..

----------


## Лев

> А Муза мне пока во сне лишь снится..


Явь - не явь, а сон - не сон.
Тихо плачет саксофон.
Звуки льются, слёзы льются - 
Не пора ли нам проснуться.
Нет, до утра далеко
И луна уж высоко.
Музы наши там парят
И о чём-то говорят.
Спите вы, поэты, спите...
Не творите, не творите.
Но придёт пора творенья -
Не проспите, не проспите...

----------


## overload

Мой потолок - лишь два пятнадцать,
и Музе некуда парить.
Мне б не проспать, а не проспаться,
творить бы! - а не натворить.

Опять пуста страничка Word-а,
системнег пацталом ворчит
и рыжий Кот с бандитской мордой
мне рифмы на ухо урчит...

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Четвёртый час был на часах,
 А ты не спал, наш поздний птах.
 И Муза творчества парила
 И вдохновеньем одарила.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да что там строчка….
> Муза удалилась,
> Была вот здесь,
> И на те, испарилась,
> 
> Смотри-ка вот была,
> И вдруг пропала,
> Вот грустные дела,
> Наверно загуляла.


Да тут она уже, - училась
Сейчас вот снова появилась
А нука Саша, выше нос
А стих обещанный, принёс?

----------


## bobsan

я все принес и даже два
уже кружится голова
но так как нету никого,
добро все выкинул в ведро!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я все принес и даже два
> уже кружится голова
> но так как нету никого,
> добро все выкинул в ведро!


Сейчас уйду, потом посмотрим
Где будешь ты стихи искать
За то, что выбросил в ведро ты
Придётся Саша, два писать....

----------


## PAN

В ведро писать - вот это номер!!!
Да я от смеха чуть не помер...
Поэты часто пишут в стол...
А ты смешней прием нашел... :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Чтобы писАть не в стол,
На форум выставляем.
И критики под ствол
Мы часто попадаем.
И кто во что горазд:
То от обиды захлебнётся,
А кто-то каждый раз
Возьмёт и... улыбнётся.

----------


## пятачок

Я вечером гитару обниму
И возбужусь, хоть рядом никого.
На рюмку чая Музу позову,
А не придет - так вылью все в ведро.

Я пару строк черкну, и кину в стол.
Пишу я мало, больше говорю.
Поэт во мне опять в запой ушел.
И чёрт с ним. С чаем. Новый заварю.

----------


## Лев

> Я вечером гитару обниму


Гитару обнимать не только вечером мне надо.
В любое время суток она мне в помощь и отрада.

----------


## bobsan

> Я вечером гитару обниму
> И возбужусь, хоть рядом никого


ты это зря, скучать , грустить не надо
ведь в жизни этой не одна отрада
полож гитару, и возьмика стусло,
направь энергию, ты в правильноре русло,
построй метро, иль башню возведи,
ну на крайняк квартиру прибери,
с такой энергией девчина всем нужна
виагра действовать так вроде не должна

----------


## bobsan

Любви желать тебе не лень,
И счастья как всегда большого,
Тебя в такой хороший день,
Я поздравляю с днем святого.

----------


## maknata

Кому то праздник, а кому работа..
Успеть бы всё - вот в том моя забота.
(Уж лучше поздно, чем вовсе никогда.)
Ребятки - с праздником тогда! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

Когда с любовью трудятся,
Тогда работа - праздник.
И мысли Света кружатся,
А ты их верный всадник.
(Мои мысли - мои скакуны)...

----------


## maknata

Оседлала свои мысли,
на работу мчуся!:biggrin: 
Ой как быстро мчатся кони -
Вдруг свалюсь - убьюся!:redface:

----------


## PAN

Оседлала мысли *Мaknata*,
Стеганула казачей нагайкой...
Полетели те мысли стайкой
Прочь от сала, горилки, салата... :Oj:  

На работу они полетели!
Не свалилась бы Ната с испугу... :eek: 
Жаль терять боевую подругу...
Поваляйся-ка лучше в постели... :Aga:  

Помечтай о жизни веселой,
Вспомни о поэтичном разделе,
Где ночами мы часто сидели,
Где плясал для вас Бобсан голый...:biggrin: 

Всех друзей вспоминай, улыбайся!!!
Ну а если загложет забота
И притянет к ответу работа - 
Ты сходи туда... и возвращайся... :flower:

----------


## maknata

Тихо шифером шурша,
Постепенно, не спеша
Крыша медленно съезжает...:frown: 
В жизни часто так бывает...
Утешает мысль одна -
Тут осталось лишь три дня,
А потом "отфестивалюсь"
И забуду про усталость!
Будет тут не грех напиться:wink: .
Снова станем веселиться!
Снова буду вместе с вами
Засорять инет стихами!:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Три дня - не срок,
Потерпи чуток...
Вернешься - напьемся!
Стихами зальемся!
Не вернешься - заплАчу...
Жду... Удачи...

----------


## maknata

Офестивалилась.. Устала жутко.
Сюда явилась на минутку,
Теперь же завалюсь я спать.
Как я люблю тебя, моя кровать:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

[QUOTE=maknata]Устала жутко.[/QUOTE
Усталость, знамо, надо снять.
Для этого нужна кровать.
Вот выспишься и надо встать,
По новой можно уставать...:smile:

----------


## bobsan

устали все, устал бычок,
в кроватку спрятался волчок
и как же это понимать
там каждый спрятался в кровать

----------


## PAN

> там каждый спрятался в кровать


Ах, как же это романтично...
И кажется, мне лично...
Что многие ночами видят сны
В которых теплые капели
И столь же теплые постели
И запах чувственной весны.....:rolleyes: 

Кароче, Саня... Не толкай на грех...
И без того готов любить деффченок всех... :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Не толкай на грех...


Ну что за грех, ядрён орех,
Люби дружок девчонок всех.
Природу-матушку люби,
Родителей любимых чти.
Но всё же ты побойся Бога,
Коль попадётся недотрога.

----------


## Адреналина

Ребятки, как же здесь прикольно
И рифмы здесь гуляют вольно
А я забросила стихи,
Давно я строк не рифмовала,
А если что и создавала, 
Быстрей огню все предавала..
Сейчас подумалось, зайду-ка -
Быстрее здесь летят минуты,
И можно время на работе 
Полезно очень провести-
стишок, другой тут наплести.

----------


## Адреналина

а почему сегодня пусто?
где прячуться все рифмоплеты?
нет, лучше я скажу, где все поэты....
И рифма на "поэты" проще -"это"
А рифмоплеты взяли пулемёты,
а может быть собралися на слёты
А может надоели им полёты 
и кто-нибудь плацкартный взял билет.
не нравится мне слово рифмоплеты, 
на это слово даже рифмы нет!

----------


## Umka

> где прячуться все рифмоплеты?


Я не думаю, что они прячутся,
Просто временно разошлись,
Кто-то на работе корячится,
Кто-то просто прожигает жизнь.

А другой и зашёл бы, но нет интернета
Ох уж этот мне интернет...
Знаешь, не всё так легко у поэта,
Если например нет воды, или там отключат свет...

:smile:

----------


## Лев

*Адреналина*,
Ну, Адреналина!
Поддай огня дивчина.
Будь Музой в "Уголке"
И не сиди на потолке.
Зовёт всех нас
Твой трубный глас.
С задором клавишей коснулись руки -
И будут строки, а к ним и звуки.

----------


## Великая Артистка

Рифмоплётка прилетела
Только спутались слова
Просто тут такое дело - 
Прямо кругом голова

Поздравляйте! Победила!
С первым местом! Конкурс всё же...
Патриоткой я прослЫла
По-другому быть не может  :Oj:  

Как дела, чего скучаем?
Иль меня не замечаем!? :mad: 
Всем вам шлю свои приветы
Жду скорейшего ответа :smile:

----------


## Umka

Пришла *Великая Артистка*
Лови букетик за кулисы!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Поздравлем с победой, мисс!!!
Что за конкурс? Давай колись! :wink:

----------


## Нотя

> Что за конкурс? Давай колись!


Рассажи поподробней народу
Кто кричал тебе милая "БИС"
А не лей понапрасну воду.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> с такой энергией девчина всем нужна


Что Саш, уже кружится голова?

Давано тут не была
Всех видеть рада
Ведь темка эта - 
То моя отрада

Спасибо что огонь в камине тлеет
Быть может и меня он вновь согреет
От мыслей тех, душа вдуг вновь замлеет
На ласку откликаться ведь умеет

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Любви желать тебе не лень,
> И счастья как всегда большого,
> Тебя в такой хороший день,
> Я поздравляю с днем святого.


А я тебя, ты это знаешь
Ошибки все мои прощаешь
И от обидчиков спасаешь
Ты, самый лучший, понимаеш!

----------


## Нотя

Ура!!! Друзья! Пришла весна!
Капель по лужам лупит,
Скучает кукла на витрине,
Никто её не купит.

Пригреет солшышко сильней,
Повыползают пташки.
Иду по улице друзья,
И радуюсь букашкам.

----------


## PAN

> Пригреет солшышко сильней,
> Повыползают пташки.
> Иду по улице друзья,
> И радуюсь букашкам.


Пригрело солнце, ярче свет
И пташки на подлёте...
А я несу цветов букет
Для нашей тёти Ноти... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ...

----------


## Лев

Уважаемое население!
Измерьте давление.
Пришла Весна и нет сомнения,
Так поднимите настроение!
http://belyi-mitia.livejournal.com/342818.html#cutid1

----------


## PAN

> Пришла Весна и нет сомнения,
> Так поднимите настроение!


Весна... 
И знаете, бывает,
Что не давление она
Своим приходом поднимает...
Вновь оставляя нас без сна...
:biggrin: ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*А я один раз нарушу закон темки, и скажу немного прозой, -  можно???
Завтра, вернее уже сегодня, через 5 минут, у нашего Саши (bobsan) День Рождения. Я знаю ( почти уверена) он не придёт, но пусть прочтёт потом. Саша, это тебе.*

*С Днём Рождения!



И снова год прошёл, - ты стал  мудрее
И улыбаешься, с достигнутых вершин
Ведь для кого-то ты на свете всех милее
Своей судьбы вершитель - господин!

Давай, с тобой поднимем мы бокалы
Игристого, шипучего вина
Удача чтоб тебя сопровождала
Чтоб награждён ты ею был сполна

Купаешься в лучах дневного света
А ночью путь укажет пусть звезда
Тебя я с Днём Рождения поздравляю
Любви! Здоровья! Счастья, на года!

02.03.2008*

*"Наш остров" ....... И островок личный.*

----------


## syroega_sv

*Звёздочка*,
 Расстаралась, ты не хило, :Aga:  
Столько поздравлений- СИЛА!!! :Ok:   :flower:  
Что ж, Санек, давай...крепчай!!!:wink: 
Наливай-ка нам!!! НЕ чай!!! :Aga:   :br:

----------


## Лев

> Желаю тебе счастье неземное!


Зачем ей счастье неземное,
Ведь на Земле она живёт.
А на Земле оно иное?
Несчастье? - Иль наоборот...

----------


## Нотя

> А я несу цветов букет
> Для нашей тёти Ноти


Ой! Спасибо я в смущеньи,
И зарделась аки мак.
Приезжайте к нам скорее,
Поцелую, просто так.

----------


## Нотя

> Что ж, Санек, давай...крепчай!!! 
> Наливай-ка нам!!! НЕ чай!!


Я за!!!! Руками и ногами,
Пора смывать с души печаль.
Пусть наливают настроенье,
Серега прав, не катит чай!

----------


## overload

А я ток щаз снимал начало
весёлой масличной недели...
Аппаратура подкачала,
колонки, гады, так  :Jopa:  ердели,
что нифига не прозвучало,
и звук на плёнке как в борделе :mad:

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
А ты по малой накати,
Блином с икрою закуси -
И будет всё ништяк :Ok:  
И звук и цвет -  вот так!

----------


## overload

Сто грамм?
Да я не против хоть сейчас,
давно
поллитра в уголке стоит,
но вот - 
боюсь спиртным замылить глаз:
мне к ночи
тоже съёмка предстоит.

----------


## Лев

> мне к ночи
> тоже съёмка предстоит.


Работа - это святое,
А после:wink: - дело благое :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

*Лев*,
 свои респект и уважуху,
я прошепчу тебе на Уху

----------


## Лев

> свои респект и уважуху,
> я прошепчу тебе на Уху


От уха и до уха:smile: 
Тебе улыбка с уважухой!

----------


## PAN

Солнышко греет... 
На душе приятно...
Редко кто умеет
Радовать бесплатно...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Редко кто умеет
> Радовать бесплатно...


Бесплатно радовать я рад,
А с Радостью хоть в Рай, хоть в Ад!

----------


## optimistka17

Нет, в ад не надо! Лучше уж в раю
За пазухой у Бога в неизведанном краю...
 8 марта уж не за горами.
 Не в рай, ни в ад,-отправьтесь за цветами...

----------


## Раюшка

8 Марта всем скажу,
Как вашей дружбой дорожу!
Мужчины! Без сомнения, 
Я готова..... ммм! ...к поздравлениям.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Я готова..... ммм!


Ну если ты уже готова,
Скажу тебе я своё слово.
А может песенку спою
И будет Раюшка в Раю.

Тебя, Раюшка, поздравляю!
Быть в Духе я тебе желаю.
Ты будь достойной Одесситкой - 
Шампанского тебе и с шоколадной плиткой!!!

----------


## Лев

Я Вас люблю! Тому свидетель Бог!
Нет женщины прелестней Вас и краше!
Я ровно в полночь был у Ваших ног…
Потом гляжу: а ноги-то — не Ваши!

Из прочитанного

----------


## optimistka17

Что за мужчины? 
Норовят припасть к ногам....
Что женщины?
Неужто ВСЁ позволят вам?
Я думала, что в день 8 марта
Поэты все сорвались с старта
 Стихов и песен будет море
 Но нет, не пишется на воле...
Мужчины скромно , подарив цветы,
Нет, не исполнили моей мечты...

----------


## Лев

> не исполнили моей мечты...


Раз помечтала - позабудь!
Ты оптимистка - ею будь!
И будет срок и сбудется мечта -
может быть не та, а может быть и та...

"О плодах трудов(мечт) своих не заботься."

----------


## aigul

Цитата :Мужчины скромно , подарив цветы,
             Нет, не исполнили моей мечты...

Мужчины только лишь в мечтах 
У наших ног бывают,
Но счастье разве не в цветах?
Любовь к ним прилагают.

Простите за каламбурчик!:rolleyes:

----------


## optimistka17

> Но счастье разве не в цветах?


 А счастье в детях.. 
 Ведь они цветы.
 На радость маме с папой рождены.
 Увы ,я счастье это не познала...
 Летели годы. Время убежало...
Не повернется время вспять.
 Мне остается лишь цветами любоваться
и музыкой порою наслаждаться.

----------


## aigul

Я тоже  материнства не узнала,
Но знаю счастье каждому дано!
Но время пусть и убежало
Поверь к тебе прийдет оно!

Ведь оптимизм и музыка это не мало!

----------


## Лев

Приносят дети счастье,
Бывает, согласен - бывает.
Но в жизни приходят ненастья,
От них, как на море - качает.
Есть много всяких причин,
Их действие всё объясняет.
Но тайну откроют ключи,
Того, кто об этом всё знает.

----------


## optimistka17

Кто знает, тот молчит
 А кто не знает, то порой ворчит
 Ему все просто надоело...
 А недовольство выражает смело...

----------


## bobsan

> Кто знает, тот молчит


сказала *optimistka17*, всем молчать,
и замолчали все и даже я,
но предлагаю диалог начать,
и все что было с нами все х-ня.
а не х-ня по сути только пчелы ,
хотя и пчелы всетаки х-ня.....

----------


## PAN

> предлагаю диалог начать,


Продолжаю диалог...
Саша! Слушай, что за слог???... :Vah:  
Я читаю и стесняюсь..... :Ha:  
Укатал... Пипец... Валяюсь...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Нет, что вы? Я молчать не предлагала...
 Что было на душе,-взяла и написала...
 А вот сегодня дождик за окном
И думаю сегодня о другом...
 Весна вступает полностью в свои права
И от тепла кружится голова.
 И хочется порой по лужам пробежаться
Стихи писать и улыбаться...

----------


## Лев

> Стихи писать и улыбаться...


Пиши стихи и улыбайся,
Коль радостью наполнена душа.
И в радости подольше оставайся -
Такою будешь очень хороша.

----------


## optimistka17

По-прежнему жизни радуюсь я,
Но удивляюсь все-таки, друзья...
 В стихах общаться форумчане не хотят,-
Кругом одних прозаиков отряд.
Или поэзией высокой увлеклись,
От нашей с вами темы отреклись?
 А может обсуждают питерские встречи
И день, и ночь, и каждый вечер...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*optimistka17*,
 :wink: У всех весенний депрессняк!!!!
Стихи не пишутся никак!!!!
Эмоций мало...мало слов...
Любви нет тягостных оков....
Всё слишком хорошо и скучно...
А про такое и писать не нужно...
Работы нет... ведь пост идет...
Вот ничего на ум  не прёт...

----------


## Лев

> И день, и ночь, и каждый вечер...


И день, и ночь, и каждый вечер,
А также утром после сна
Мы пялимся в свой комп и ветер
Никак не сдует нас с окна,
Настежь открытого - Ура... Весна!

----------


## optimistka17

> И день, и ночь, и каждый вечер,


И день, и ночь, и каждый вечер
Я жду особенную встречу...
Надеюсь, улыбнётся мне судьба,
Весной кружится голова...
 И небо в белых облаках
Судьба опять в моих руках.
Глаза сияют новым светом,
А я прощаюсь с интернетом.
И пусть в реале будут встречи,
Мечтаю днём и каждый вечер...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> но предлагаю диалог начать,
> и все что было с нами все х-ня.


И всё что было с нами, то х-ня?
Хм, этого пока не знала я
Зашла сюда, и удивилась...
Конфетой чуть не подавилась....




> Я читаю и стесняюсь..... 
> Укатал... Пипец... Валяюсь...


Я давно уж под столом.....
Паш.... давай, с тобой споём?
Потому, что всё х-ня....
Но...сказала то не я.





> У всех весенний депрессняк!!!!
> Стихи не пишутся никак!!!!


Ну, что Татьянка загрустила?
Давай , мы всех котов на мыло....
Тех, что мяучут по весне....
Что-то не пишется и мне....

----------


## Лев

> Мечтаю днём и каждый вечер...


Пусть сбудется о чём мечтаешь,
Ты - Оптимистка и держи удар.
Ты оптимизмом поражаешь -
Он только твой, он - Божий дар.

----------


## Нотя

> Он только твой, он - Божий дар.


И нас ты заражаешь часто
Энергией стихов своих
Тебя мы любим не напрасно
Живешь ты, Люда, для других. :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Я знаю точно,-оптимизм,
 Он враг тому , что есть циннизм
 И прочь гоню я депресняк 
 И не сгибаюсь я никак...
 А если трудности-смеюсь
 Коль я хочу,-всего добьюсь
С улыбкой просто легче жить,
Общаться вместе и творить...
Улыбка-двери открывает
Ну а влюблённых окрыляет...
Вас призываю улыбаться
 И здесь с улыбкою встречаться...

----------


## Нотя

> Вас призываю улыбаться
>  И здесь с улыбкою встречаться...


Меняться счастьем и любовью :Oj:  
Ну, наливаю! За здоровье! :Pivo:

----------


## Нотя

Весна пришла, никто не пишет,
Нас даже ветер не колышет,
Нам мыслить и трудиться лень,
От солнца не сбегаем в тень.

Поргеться и понежиться
В лучах искристых хочется,
Когда же наконец-то 
Зима уж эта кончиться.

----------


## optimistka17

Ты лучше посмотри в окно,-
Зима закончилась давно
На клумбах травка пробивается,
А солнце, словно улыбается...
Холодный ветер завывает, 
Но  место солнцу уступает
 На Форуме о встречах все мечтают
И чемоданы собирают
Одних позвал в июне теплоход
В июле Псков, а дальше Крым нас ждет
Огорчена, что не могу  везде успеть
 Работать надо, чтоб зимою не жалеть
 Ведь лето-это свадебный сезон
 И до чего ж короткий он....

----------


## optimistka17

Как смайлики меня достали...
 И я воюю без устали.
Хотя наверно, бессполезно  говорить,
  Без них не может кто-то жить...
 Ведь это не отсутствие ума
Я это понимаю и сама
 А Форума страницы я листаю
Себя к ведущим возвращаю
 Не место мне среди поэтов
Скажу сегодня по секрету...

----------


## Лев

> Не место мне среди поэтов


Поэтом можешь ты не быть,
Но рифмоплётом быть должна.
Свою способность не забыть,
Ведь для халтур она нужна...

----------


## maknata

Я думала одна такая:
Везде, кругом не успеваю..
А тут чегой то все взгрустнули..
Аль может просто все уснули?
Вот откопала старый мегафон,
Быть может разбудить поэтов сможет он?

----------


## Лев

> Быть может разбудить поэтов сможет он?


Ну, мегафон поэтов не разбудит,
А пробудить их сможет Музы зов.
Макната тишины не любит,
Творцы! Восстанете от снов?

----------


## aigul

А, что ведь разве спят поэты ?
Что разве мало здесь стихов?
Да пишут здесь почти сонеты!
Их пробудил уж музы зов!

----------


## maknata

> А, что ведь разве спят поэты ?


Ну не спят, чуток дремают,
Мухи сонно тут жужжат...

Знаю ж я, как зажигает
Поэтический отряд!
Тут тебе и танцы-пляски,
Тут тебе частушек гром!
А бывает что и страсти
Накрывает нас волной.
Так что тут теперь затишье,
Тишь да гладь, да благодать..
Иногда четверостишье
Забегают написать..:frown:

----------


## bobsan

я не поэт но этою весною,
меня опять накрыло с головою,
хотя еще с зимы не отпускало,
так солнце жаркое лучи в глаза пускало!

----------


## optimistka17

> я не поэт но этою весною,
> меня опять накрыло с головою,


  Ты видно хочешь комплимент?
 Пусть будет так. Один момент!
 Есть у тебя к стихам ой-йой любовь...
 Пригрело солнце и волнует кровь...
 Ты говоришь с зимы не отпускало?
 Давай делись теплом,хотя бы малым...
 Всем форумчанам сразу станет жарко!
Хотя и угрожаешь ты своею аватаркой.
 Одна надежда,-что не будешь ты стрелять,
 А вновь стихи ты будешь сочинять!

----------


## aigul

> Ну не спят, чуток дремают,
> Мухи сонно тут жужжат...


Но ведь весна и мухи сонно
Жужжат, проснувшись от тепла
Поэты снова, безусловно,
Жужжат стихи! Пришла весна!

Ну, а жужжат они уж лучше мух,
Читать хоть это можно вслух.

Да ну и слово то "жужжать"!
Зачем поэтов обижать!

----------


## bobsan

ну что-ж просили вот вам белиберда
прочитал у одного поэта и решил написать так же

Такие песни слышать не впервой,
Ты грудь мою взрываешь словно порох,
В ней горя словно мокрый сена ворох,
Так голову мне отрывает рядовой.

Так солнышко моё взорвав ежеминутно,
Не смеешь ты мне написать письмо,
В плече как лилию поставили клеймо,
Ведешь себя наверное беспутно.

Но я не зверь я понимаю  всё ,
Ты солнце переходишь в брод напрасно,
Мне воевать с погодою ненастной,
Дорогой я  зимою занесен.


Не смей мне врать, про солнце матюками,
Рассвет порвав как тузик грелку рвет,
Так от травы не каждого попрет,
Смотреть на верх отжатыми белками!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну что-ж просили вот вам белиберда
> прочитал у одного поэта и решил написать так же


Саш, а Саш, 5 минут назад сказала, сначала надо выставить оригинал, потом пародию)))))))))))))) блин))))))))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ой, Прошу прощеня господа!
Зашла без рифмы я сюда...

Скажу вам, вновь не повториться
Под рифму буду я крутиться:)))))))))))

А всё бобсан, его вина
Без рифмы, залетела я))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Знаю ж я, как зажигает
> Поэтический отряд!
> Тут тебе и танцы-пляски,
> Тут тебе частушек гром!
> А бывает что и страсти
> Накрывает нас волной.
> Так что тут теперь затишье,
> Тишь да гладь, да благодать..
> Иногда четверостишье
> Забегают написать..


Натусь, ну что ты! Что ты радость!
Дай отдахнуть, хотя бы малость))))
И снова будем зажигать
Шоб нам свободы не видать)))

Бобсана спать я уложила...
Сама к тебе, сюда свалила:)))
А где наш Паша, где же Пан?
Был Пан, да видимо пропал....




> я не поэт но этою весною,
> меня опять накрыло с головою,
> хотя еще с зимы не отпускало,
> так солнце жаркое лучи в глаза пускало!


А тут я лучше промолчу
Не буду делать коментар
А то, подумаешь - шучу)))
Как этот лучь меня достал)))))))))))))

----------


## oskar_65

> Не смей мне врать, про солнце матюками,
> Рассвет порвав как тузик грелку рвет,
> Так от травы не каждого попрет,
> Смотреть на верх отжатыми белками!
> __________________


:biggrin:  :Ok:  

Ах,осень - грустная пора,
Или очей очарованье?
А может что-то там ещё,
Чего-то где-то в подсознаньи...
Да,это было сотни раз -
Тоскливый дождь осенним утром,
Закат багряным перламутром..............
Как это достаёт подчас,
Не рассказать,увы,сейчас.

----------


## Лев

> Ах,осень - грустная пора,


Весной про осень вспоминать?
Они похожи, да как сказать...
Кому грустить, кому очароваться,
Ну а потом стишками баловаться.
Не сотни - миллионы раз,
Очередной поэт ведёт рассказ.
И пусть ничто не достаёт -
Душа поэта запоёт!

----------


## oskar_65

> Весной про осень вспоминать?
> Они похожи, да как сказать...
> Кому грустить, кому очароваться,
> Ну а потом стишками баловаться.


И возразить мне нечего,тем паче,
Что не пристало мэтрам возражать.
Белиберда мне глянулась,иначе
Какой резон подобное писать!?

----------


## Лев

> Какой резон подобное писать!?


Белиберда - бессмыслица,
За мыслью мысль тянется.
Из хаоса гармония рождается,
Творцы творения создать пытаются.
Так стоит ли писать? - 
На то резон сказать:
Исписаны заборы,
Лежат бумаги горы...
И пишет человек, заборы, горы крася -
Да, я здесь был и "БЫЛ ЗДЕСЬ - ВАСЯ!"

----------


## oskar_65

> И пишет человек, заборы, горы крася -
> Да, я здесь был и "БЫЛ ЗДЕСЬ - ВАСЯ!"


Доступно всё - веселье без оглядки,
Сарказм колючий,словно дикобраз.
Поэты - миф,не овощи на грядке,
И пишут будто в первый раз: -
"Здесь Вася Был".И вот его не стало,
Забор свободен,кисточки при мне,
Уменья... хватит,храбрости... не мало,
Забор,вот только,братцы,... на Луне!

----------


## aigul

> ну что-ж просили вот вам белиберда
> прочитал у одного поэта и решил написать так же


 И кто же этот вот поэт?
Теперь скажи . Ну чей сюжет?

----------


## maknata

уряяяя!!! Теперь моя душа ликует!
Тут стихотворный метр уж торжествует!
Тут рифмоплёты пробудились ото сна,
И в душах наконец то расцвела весна!
Пусть пишет на заборах своё имя Вася,
Ну не три буквы ж, как тот классик:wink: 
Вот выстрою огромный я забор,
Не для того, чтоб в дом да не пробрался вор,
Не для того, чтоб что-то ограждать,
А для того чтоб каждый мог там своё имя написать!
Ну что ж, я первой обмакнула кисти в краШку,
"Здесь была я, ваша Наташка!":biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Забор,вот только,братцы,... на Луне!


Уж так устроен человек,
И ни тебе судить, ни мне.
Везде напишет за свой век -
Не хватит места на Земле,
Испишет он заборы на Луне:wink:

----------


## Лев

> уряяяя!!! Теперь моя душа ликует!


О, Оптимистка! Ты великий провокатор!
Иль Муза, разбудившая застой?
Разбила сад, разросся он,возьми секатор,
А если нет - пили пилой:smile:

----------


## bobsan

да вот пожалуйста к примеру этот стих
а я пока прилег да и притих,
а вы друзья кто смысл в нем найдет,
получит приз "билет на новый год"





> Я солнце перешла сегодня вброд
> 
> 
> И хрупок день и путь в нём снова ложь
> Заметишь вдруг…а впрочем обойдёшься…
> Ведь ты уже не ходишь, а крадёшься
> и по пути не даришь, а крадёшь.
> 
> И потечёт по щёчкам бирюза…
> ...

----------


## oskar_65

> да вот пожалуйста к примеру этот стих


Да...., это нечто!Чувствуется страсть.
И неприятие чужого мнения.
А смысл - вода,в руках не удержать...
Рассвета вилы - просто откровение!

----------


## optimistka17

> Да...., это нечто!Чувствуется страсть.
> И неприятие чужого мнения.


 Да, чувствую в стихах пришла весна
 Пригрело солнышко и нам уж не до сна...
И философия вместилась в строчки,
А чтоб додумать, просто ставим точки.....

----------


## overload

Курю, дышу своим куреньем,
ем чай с оставшимся вареньем
и не страдаю несвареньем.
Воть... вам пишусь стихотвореньем.

Разве не классная погодка на улице?

----------


## oskar_65

Шалит весна и нет тепла,
Опять штормит и слякоть.
И в Пост молчат колокола...
Зима,поморщившись,слегла
В земли сырую мякоть.

----------


## optimistka17

Куда пропала муза?Где поэты?
Вы подскажите мне об этом по секрету..
 Неужто Пост для нас помехой стал?
А кто писал, тот только Пасху ждал...
 С религией шутить негоже...
 Мои стихи на исповедь похожи.
 Я каюсь, что сюда не забегала,
 Сама ведь тоже я надолго замолчала...

----------


## Лев

*optimistka17*,
 О, Муза! Гений вдохновленья.
 Ты ожидаешь обновленья,
 Но скован творческий запал -
 Творец устал и долго спал.

----------


## lica

Друзья, Вам ничего не стоит, а мне очень нужна Ваша помощь!!!!!!
Срочно нужно песенку переделать!!! Вся информация по этой ссылке:
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=73616
Мне без Вас не справится:confused: ( я честно сказать уже 3 дня сижу)*optimistka17*,
 Вашу переделку деточки с удовольствием поют :Aga:  Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Безветрие.Тихо.
Мерцает луна.
Так было на свете
Во все времена.
Влюблённые ночи...
Похоже,они
Традициям древним
Как прежде верны.

----------


## optimistka17

> Срочно нужно песенку переделать!!!


Ну что писать? Когда такие вот дела.
Дай Бог, чтоб Муза ты меня не подвела.
 Конечно проще здесь тихонечко общаться,
А там ведь труд... Там надо поднапрячься...
Ну, что ? На помощь дружно мы прийдем?
 Глядишь, признание найдем...
 Конечно, это дело нашей чести.. 
Давайте же поможем очень дружно , вместе...

----------


## optimistka17

Неделя уж прошла,а все молчат поэты
А может крымским солнышком согреты?
Неужто отдыхать направились гурьбой?
А обыватель без стихов он сам не свой...

----------


## Лев

> Неделя уж прошла


И вновь  звучит труба -
Оптимистично...
Сзывает всех она -
Реалистично...
Ни строчки за неделю?
Да! Музы улетели:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

Быстро пролетают дни,
ОглЯнешься,
А сзади пусто,
Ничего...
Ни вспомнить,
Ни забыть,
Ни обозначить чувство...

----------


## optimistka17

Вот первомай нас в детство возвратил...
Скажите кто уже парад забыл?
 Как с мамой, папой радостно шагал?
 Кто громче всех "Ура! Ура!" кричал?

----------


## Kot-dobryi

стихи не все я прочитал
как впрочем и завет о счастье
я крохи птицам не бросал
хлеб не делил на части
вот так и жил бы день за днём
и не ценил минуты
пусть не сейчас пускай потом
неважно но со мной побудьте

(незнаю почему открыл тему и присоединился):smile: 
 :Ok:  тема хорошая! жаль времени мало! все на ходу да на ходу!:smile: 
всем успехов и пусть удача улыбается прям в руки!!!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Ну почему же на ходу?
Остановись, лови звезду!
Читай и дальше, оставайся с нами.
И вскоре станем мы друзьями..

----------


## Лев

> Вот первомай нас в детство возвратил...


Светлая память - Первому мая!
Мы уж давно по нему не скучаем.
Пасхи - еврейская и христианская,
Море мацы, куличей и шампанского...

----------


## optimistka17

Да хоть не скучаем,
Но все отдыхаем
И пропадаем у реки
Вместе жарим шашлыки
Вино и водку дружно пьем
То Первомаем мы зовем

----------


## zews

Нет не пропали мы, не затаились.
Лихо на празднике все веселились.
Не до инета нам,  не до стихов.
...все понаделали новых грехов...:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

[QUOTE=zews]понаделали новых грехов...[/QUOTE
Новые ль, старые ль - наши грехи?
Каемся, делаем - ха-ха, хи-хи...
Ну, а к ответу когда призовёмся,
Страшно не будет? Иль улыбнёмся:smile:

----------


## PAN

Удачно праздник отгремел...
Да... Любим мы и пить, и петь...
Сегодня в зеркало смотрел,
И понял... Лучше не смотреть...:cool: ...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Да,грешить мы мастера
Ночью и по вечерам,
Иногда и днём чутОк,
Утро - ясности глоток!

----------


## MOPO

Каждой паре - по верблюду,
Каждой курице - по блюду,
Никогда я пить не буду,
А завтра все опять забуду  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Нас в мае праздники достали понемногу.
На грудь мы принимаем очень много...
А голова,ой-йой потом болит
Готова лопнуть от напруги, попросту трещит...

----------


## optimistka17

Куда -то вновь поэты подевались,
А может где гуляли, там остались?
Хочу я вверх поднять страницу....
Молчать так долго не годится!

----------


## Лев

> Молчать так долго не годится!


Поэты не молчат,
Перо очинят и строчат.
Твой клич услышат боевой,
Тебе ответят - мы, с тобой... :flower:

----------


## overload

И я - пишу. Прошу учесть я,
нам не уйти от темы в бой.
Да, жив поэт, невольник чести,
но - честно слово - _чуть_ живой.

----------


## PAN

Привет проказникам... :br:  
Кстати... С праздиком!... :br:

----------


## overload

И ты беды не ведай.
Да, и тебя - с Победой!

----------


## oskar_65

По два концерта в день,
Устал...
Но это Май!
Его я ждал!
С Победой,граждане!
УррррА!
Гуляем нынче
До утра!

----------


## maknata

И я устала, право слово,
И нет запала боевого..:frown: 
Устала я с начальством воевать..
А может плюнуть,и куда то их послать?:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Устала я с начальством воевать..


ДиреХторша-maknata,
А потому начальство. 
Так наберись нахальства
И будь сама "мохнатой"...

----------


## optimistka17

Пожаловались мы тихонько
 Вздохнули и вперед,легонько...
Погода новыми ручьями разлилась,
И хочется нам выспаться всем всласть...

----------


## Лев

> хочется нам выспаться всем всласть...


Спи не как обычно,
Спи оптимистично.

----------


## optimistka17

Вот спать оптимистично не умею
 А это как? Споросить у Вас не смею...

----------


## optimistka17

Наверно ,все кругом уснули крепко
А может ищут слово, то , что ранит метко?

----------


## PAN

Нет, не спим...
Иногда грустим...
Чаще - гуляем,
Форум читаем...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*optimistka17*,
 Творческие страсти
 Заснуть нам не дают.
 Вот не скажешь "здрасте"
 Тут же заклюют... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Идем творить
Мы, сон презрев...
Страдать, любить,
И....... Здравствуй, Лев!... :br:

----------


## Лев

*PAN*,
 Здоровья, *PAN*, Тебе большого
 И я желаю, что ж такого? :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Мы поздоровались - теперь не заклюют.... :Aga:  
Теперь пойдем, иные темы ждут...:biggrin: 

Но эту тоже забывать не будем -
Она нужна и форуму, и людям...

----------


## bobsan

И я ух поздороваюсь, *PAN*, *Лев*,
Давно не видел, вас, рад нашей встрече,
Из далека сегодня вас узрев,
Я даже отложил с подругой вечер!

----------


## Лев

> отложил с подругой вечер!


Отложив с подругой вечер,
Собери поэтов вече.
Далеко иль недалече,
Будем пить и кушать лечо:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

Здрасте,Вам,
Поэтов вече!
Путь сегодня
Виден Млечный.
Поскрипим
Пером гусиным
За занятием
Любимым.

----------


## overload

У меня замест Пути
Млечного - 
в небе нечто облачно-
тучное,
в пузе - куча кашицы
гречневой,
а в компе - смерч вареза
глючного.

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Ну,старик,ты преподнёс!
Я же всё это всерьёз:
Задницу гусю надрал,
Что бы,падла,не клевал;
А в компе завёлся червь,
Гложет обнажённый нерв -
Сброшу гада в карантин,
Выползает невридим...

----------


## Лев

Оптимистка будет довольна -
Поэты воспряли от сна.
Стихи зазвучали прикольно -
Пришла и уходит Весна...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Из далека сегодня вас узрев,
> Я даже отложил с подругой вечер!


Ах, даже так! Ну вот дружок держись!:mad: 
Теперь на бережок ты не кажись
Тебя вдвойне сегодня накажу.....
А впрочем - зла уже я не держу :Aga:  

Пока со Львом и Паном "лобызался"
И не увидел, как один совсем остался
И вовсе я тебя там не ждала -  :Ha:  
С другим, в обнимку, я гулять пошла...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*oskar_65*,
 Заглавный вирь российских телевидений
уж отлажал на Евровиденьи.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Здрасте,Вам,


"Здрасти" всем спешу сказать...
Но меня чур не ругать
Что давно не забредала
Да по форумам летала

Ведь, на то я и "звезда"
Хоть и м*а*лая пока
Мне на месте не сидится
Дай попеть, да порезвиться)))))

----------


## oskar_65

Рассвет,по-Жванецкому,будет
В пятнадцать ноль-ноль,и тогда
Пусть нас Оптимистка разбудит,
Сейчас на попишем,когда?...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Заглавный вирь российских телевидений
> уж отлажал на Евровиденьи.


Слыхала, пел сегодня Дима, сам Билан
А может снова это всё обман?
И не поют давно уж на эстраде
За них поют совсем другие дяди....

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Смотрю отныне только спорт,
Такая лажа - еврожопТ...

----------


## Добрая Фея

> Слыхала, пел сегодня Дима, сам Билан
> А может снова это всё обман?
> И не поют давно уж на эстраде
> За них поют совсем другие дяди....


Евровидение смотрела
Но всего в один глазок
Над сценарием сидела
Виноват во всём "Звонок"...

----------


## overload

*Звёздочка*,
Сожру пред ЗАГСом свой Блокнот, поверю в инопланетян,
когда из трёх звучащих нот возьмёт две верные Билан.

----------


## Добрая Фея

> *Звёздочка*,
> Сожру пред ЗАГСом свой Блокнот, поверю в инопланетян,
> когда из трёх звучащих нот возьмёт две верные Билан.


Вы зря, ведь Дима так старался,
Он босичком бедняжка пел...
И Плющенко вокруг катался,
Скрипач над ухом им скрипел )))

----------


## oskar_65

> "Здрасти" всем спешу сказать...
> Но меня чур не ругать
> Что давно не забредала
> Да по форумам летала


Кто Звезду ругать посмеет,
Так несчастным и истлеет...
Только грустно мне,когда
Говорят: - Билан звезда!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Евровидение смотрела
> Но всего в один глазок


Ой! Не спится? Как я рада!!!!
Мы вдвоём - скучать не надо
Где Натуська? Как всегда - 
Я сюда - она туда.....:biggrin: 

Ты в глазок один смотрела
Я с бобсаном песни пела
Пока припев свой сочиняла
И Билана прозевала





> Только грустно мне,когда
> Говорят: - Билан звезда!


 :Vah:  Хто сказал что он "Звезда"?
А ну, давай его сюда:)))))))))

----------


## overload

Чтоб Билан не смог запеть
ни минор, ни гаммочку,
надо у него спереть
маечку и шапочку...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Я на сайтик забрела
Очень много поняла
Не люби чужого мужа
Вот, такие вот дела))))

И хозяину спасибо
Надаумил, так, слегка
Эх, судьба наша горька....
А кого любить, хорька?

Счас, поди договорюсь... 
Нет, я в люлю - спать ложусь
Всех цалую, обнимаю
Я до завтра улетаю.....

А это роспись вот моя
Тут была сегодня  - Я))))))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*overload*,
Персональное спасибо
Вам за сайтик от меня
Всё, теперь я улетаю ...
Меня подушка ждёт моя....

----------


## overload

*Звёздочка*,
 Спокойной ночи
и всё такое прочее...

----------


## oskar_65

> Спокойной ночи
> и всё такое прочее...


Не более,не менее -
Спокойной ночи и везения.

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 В полглаза, в полуха внимал я экрану,
 Понравиться песни  могут лишь спьяну.
 Но были - израильтянин и молдаванка!
 Потом спать пошёл, такая болванка...

----------


## oskar_65

На форуме молнии мечут и громы
Фанаты и недруги - вот так Билан!
А вы присудили б хоть что-то такому,
Не важно,трезвЫ или пьяные в хлам?

----------


## Лев

> А вы присудили б


Я не судья, а потому не судим.
Не присужу, не засужу.
Пусть он поёт и да... Бог с ним.

----------


## overload

Я не судья и не судим...
пусть судит ГейтЦ таких вот Дим.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На форуме молнии мечут и громы
> Фанаты и недруги - вот так Билан!
> А вы присудили б хоть что-то такому,
> Не важно,трезвЫ или пьяные в хлам?





> Я не судья, а потому не судим.
> Не присужу, не засужу.


А я, так вовсе не гляжу
По этому и не сужу....

Мне всех милее "форумчане"
Не только мне - и моей маме
Как запоют, так запоют
"Биланы" их не достают

С тех пор, как слушать перестала
Я этот весь "куриный хор"
Что "Фабрикой" себя назвАла
Звучит в ушах моих "Минор"

Куда же всё-таки пропали
Со сцены те, кто может петь?
Кто допустил туда "Биланов"
В глаза б его мне поглядеть.....

----------


## oskar_65

> А я, так вовсе не гляжу


Я игнорировал бы нАпрочь
Такое действо,но финал
Из интереса глЯнул на ночь -
С чего так форум забурчал?

----------


## optimistka17

И что пропал весь интерес?
А голос мудреца воскрес?
Таков наш мир, несем  мы бремя
 Зачем напрасно тратить время?
 Зачем впустую слушать хлам?
Зачем все это надо нам?
Одни вопросы , без ответа
Ведь нам совсем не нужно ЭТО...

----------


## oskar_65

Возможно,нам не нужно ЭТО,
Как страус - головой в песок,
Укрылся б я,и жил без света,
И слушал  только русский рок.
Общался б только с тем,кто светел,
Кого люблю, и вот тогда
На всё что ныне на планете
Махнул рукой бы - ерунда!...

----------


## optimistka17

Чем вас Билан так зацепил?
Меня совсем не удивил
 Смотреть и слушать я не стала
Вот только вас я прочитала...
Пустой ведем здесь разговор
Так получается раздор...

----------


## Лев

> Чем вас Билан так зацепил?


Хочу сказать, хочу сказать - 
Устроены так люди!
Хотят ругать, хотят ругать,
Хотят ругать и будут! :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Да суть то вовсе не в Билане,
Ужель косноязычен так 
Я стал;
Ведь "присудить" - не осужденье -
Оценка,может быть,и мненье;
И никого я не ругал...

----------


## Лев

*oskar_65*,
 Ужель обиделся, мой друг?
 Ответил Оптимистке вдруг...
 А что слова так полилИсь - 
 Так получилось, не сердись :Aga:   :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

В беседу не хочу вносить  раздор
А Марш Турецкого-вот это хор!
Услышав, можно улететь
Бесспорно, все умеют петь...
Их слушать лучше , чем Билана
Вживую лучше, чем с экрана...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, я снова - Здрасти!
Какие тут бушуют страсти!
Успеть забыли все давно
Про то, "Биланово" кино.....

А я, так слышу пение птичье..
В моём саду они  живут
Мне не остаться безразличной
К тем звукам - Как они поют!!!

Лишь солнце встанет утром рано
И начинается концерт
И что там всякие "Биланы"
Порой забудешь про обед

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Ну что вы,какие обиды!
Горячность чрезмерная,да.
Излишне ранимы,открыты
Мы в жизни,увы навсегда...

----------


## optimistka17

Спор прекратили, все, позабыли
Лучше строить планы на лето
Солнце пригрело,хорошее дело
Тело,душа понемногу согреты
В наших стихах  уваженье друг к другу
Инет поможет найти и подругу....

----------


## Рыжая

Мдя...Весь этот спор 
уж вовсе не походит на игнор
Нам Оптимистка верно говорит
Давайте вспомним про погоду!
Пусть и душа и тело.... в стихах расскажут как и с кем дружить )

----------


## Лев

> Давайте вспомним про погоду!


Что о погоде? Уже за тридцать...
И тело плавится, как сталь.
Пот градом льётся и калится
Автомобиль, что подминает под себя асфальт(Реалии Израиля)

----------


## Рыжая

> Что о погоде? Уже за тридцать...
> И тело плавится, как сталь.
> Пот градом льётся и калится
> Автомобиль, что подминает под себя асфальт




Так говорю ж тебе:
-Включи мазган*!
Пока твои мозги за тридцать
Не раскололись пополам:eek: :biggrin:


мазган*-кондиционер

----------


## Лев

> Включи мазган*!


Простуженных уж сколько от мазгана,
И чих и кашель - мокрые носы...
Я по старинке обольюсь из крана,
Мороженного съем -  ат, Джинджит, тенасси...

----------


## Рыжая

> Мороженного съем -  ат, Джинджит, тенасси...


Мороженное ? Это Клева!  :Vah:  
Особенно, то наше старое..родное
Пломбир..... его и счас бегу я покупать 
Вот только б на работу мне не опоздать :confused:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну что ж так тихо то у нас?
Неуж то так пригрело вас?
А о погоде, люди - скучно.....
Вернулась я благополучно.....

У нас страна вся у экранов
Там что не вечер - то "конерт"
Порой закончится он "драмой"
И "победителей" в нём нет

Одинадцать парней здоровых
Ой, нет - ведь их же двадцать два
Минут девяносто, "безголовы"
Одна "победа" им нужна

Сегодня - тот, а завтра - этот
А "правит Балом Сатана"
И каждый думает при этом
"Взайдёт на Трон моя Страна"

Но, победит всегда сильнейший
Или хитрейший победит?
Так пусть их ждёт успех полнейший..!!!
А Бог, терпением наградит...!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> А Бог, терпением наградит...!!!


Пусть наградит нас Бог терпеньем,
Любви и счастия нам даст.
А человек стихом ли,пеньем
Свой долг Всевышнему воздаст!

----------


## Лев

> Пусть наградит нас Бог терпеньем,


Даны дары нам от Всевышнего ,
Но верно ли дары мы применяем?
В них нет ни малого, ни лишнего,
Мы это как-то понимаем?
Терпению, как и смирению,
Учиться постоянно надо.
Тогда, согласно рвению,
Да будет нам награда!

----------


## oskar_65

> Даны дары нам от Всевышнего ,
> Но верно ли дары мы применяем?
> В них нет ни малого, ни лишнего,
> Мы это как-то понимаем?


Возможно,Да,возможно,Нет...
Увы,не мне судить об этом.
Возможно тьма,возможно свет,
В душе живут одномоментно.
И,уподобившись весам,
Хочу чтоб вниз клонилась чаша
В которой свет достался нам,
В которой боль и вера наша.

----------


## optimistka17

Здесь философия в стихах,
Пожалуй рядом и аллах...
Молва о вечном,быстротечном
И слово к слову бесконечно
Пока финальная строка,
Начало позабыто уж слегка
Всему виной,-одна жара
Да в Крым иль в Псков нам всем пора...

----------


## bobsan

Кому-то в Крым, Кому на карнавал,
А кто вторым , Пошел в полуфинал.
Хоть лично мне не интересно было знать,
Хотелось ночью мне спокойно спать.
А тут всю ночь буянят и шалят,
Спать не дают, гуделками  гудят,
Салют гремит, все ходит ходуном,
Вот это называется пи….ц дурдом!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Фейерверки и салюты-это красота
Смотреть такое можно до утра
А что шумят, галдят,-то это ерунда
То мелочь жизни. Тишина-беда...
Ведь нам еще так рано на покой,
Неужто будешь спорить ты со мной?

----------


## Лев

> Тишина-беда...


Беда ли тишина? - Не слышно выстрелов и взрывов...
Не слышно?  Тишина - беда, ведь время перерыва.
Идёшь по улице, людей не видно и, вдруг, обстрел!!!
И сердце замирает, хоть я совсем седой, но больше поседел...

(Импрессия на ракетные обстрелы севера Израиля в июле-августе 2006 г)

----------


## optimistka17

От выстрелов реальных проживаю далеко
У Вас иначе... Мне понять Вас нелегко
 Хотя ведь на природе тишину люблю.
Вдали от города лишь покой я жду.

----------


## optimistka17

Тема наша совсем потерялась,
Воспоминанье только осталось
Поэзия в отпуске, все замолчали,-
Наверно ,все вместе вдруг заскучали...

----------


## Лев

*optimistka17*,
 Твоими молитвами тема найдётся,
 Тот след здесь оставит, если наткнётся
 На строки твои, вопиющей в пустыне...
 Так было и будет - довольно уныния!

----------


## oskar_65

Подкинуть вам тему,собратья-поэты,
Не просто о солнце палящем и лете.
"От скуки","привычка","мне рифма - награда" -
ЗАЧЕМ Я ПИШУ и КОМУ ЭТО НАДО?

----------


## Лев

> ЗАЧЕМ Я ПИШУ и КОМУ ЭТО НАДО?


Кому это надо, 
На строчки наткнётся.
Поэту награда -
Ведь чтец улыбнётся...

----------


## overload

Писать - дано, чтоб в быль добавить сказку,
чтобы в победу обратить фиаско,
чтоб изложить свою прямую зрячья
на то, что видится другим иначе
и мысли дерзкие на суд бросать...
Писать же "в стол" - дык проще не писать.

----------


## oskar_65

"В столе" под дивным слоем пыли
Вдруг обнаружился блокнот.
Стишки,одни из первых были,
Местами закорючки нот.
Какая древность,Боже правый,
Ведь это было не со мной!!!...
Резвился здесь парнишка славный,
Такой знакомый и родной....

----------


## Umka

> "В столе" под дивным слоем пыли
> Вдруг обнаружился блокнот.
> Стишки,одни из первых были,
> Местами закорючки нот.
> Какая древность,Боже правый,
> Ведь это было не со мной!!!...
> Резвился здесь парнишка славный,
> Такой знакомый и родной....


Прошли года, подрос парнишка,
Блокнот толстел, и вышла книжка!

:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Прошли года, подрос парнишка,


А пареньку хотелось песен,
Хотелось смысла,чистоты,
С самим собою был он честен,
И на тетрадные листы
Лилось веселье,злость,досада,
Надежды полные штаны...
И даже песни были,правда,
Один из ста стихов,увы...

----------


## overload

Затем - отдал блокнот в печать,
чтоб гонорары получать.
Печатал - снова, снова, снова...
так мир узнал про Льва Толстого.

----------


## oskar_65

О,если б нам ещё платили,
Вопрос отпал бы сам собой.
В Союз писателей ходили?
Я был однажды... Мезозой!

----------


## Umka

Приподыму ка тему
(Не сочтите смехотворным)
Чтобы опять заняться
Общеньем стихотворным

----------


## PAN

*Umka*,

За тобою бережок -
Ну-ка, отвечай, дружок,
Что за местность, где ты есть???
Где решил с гитарой сесть???...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> За тобою бережок -


На природе хорошо -
Кустик рядом,а ещё
Синь воды на снимке том...
Да гитары перезвон.

----------


## PAN

> Синь воды на снимке том...
> Да гитары перезвон.


Умка - белорусский птах...
Вот вопрос - а кто в кустах???...

----------


## oskar_65

> Вот вопрос - а кто в кустах???...


Ну задачку ты задАл....
Аааа... в кустах стоит "ROYAL"?

----------


## Umka

> За тобою бережок -
> Ну-ка, отвечай, дружок,
> Что за местность, где ты есть???
> Где решил с гитарой сесть???...


Озёра знатные – Браславы,
Воды и рыбы – завались!
А ночью возле этой *лавы*
Русалок видели надысь.

примечание: лава- скамейка (Бел.)

:smile:

----------


## PAN

> А ночью возле этой лавы
> Русалок видели надысь.


Ну, раскололся, наконец... 
Так вот кому поешь, стервец....:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

Снова осень наступила
Нежно давит грусть на грудь,
Ох, как я бы полюбила б
Отдохнула б с кем нибудь.

----------


## Umka

> Ну, раскололся, наконец... 
> Так вот кому поешь, стервец....


А то ж! Русалок ублажать
Не балалаечку на камеру держать




> Нежно давит грусть на грудь,


Тётя Нотя, брось грустить,
Ты сегодня не одна.
Грусть не жаба - задавить,
По идее, не должна.

:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Снова осень наступила
> Нежно давит грусть на грудь,
> Ох, как я бы полюбила б
> Отдохнула б с кем нибудь.


Муж прочтёт вот эти строки,
Грустно так вздохнёт...
Несмотря на экивоки,
С кем-то отдохнёт :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Не балалаечку на камеру держать


Ну что ты...
Живое фото...
Олежа, никакой фикции!
Сфоткали прямо на репетиции...:biggrin:
Но...
Это было давно... :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Снова осень наступила
> Нежно давит грусть на грудь,


Осень - это не итог...
Нотя, вот тебе цветок... :flower: ...:biggrin:

Маленький, но от души...
Ты не пропадай, пиши...

----------


## Нотя

> Осень - это не итог...
> Нотя, вот тебе цветок


Ой,  :Oj: спасибо милый Пан
Но лучше водочки в стакан
Чтобы грустю утопить
И любить, любить, любить.

----------


## maknata

Ух ты! Настала осень и поэты встрепенулись,
Почистив перья бросились писать.
А все ли рифмоплёты в дружную семью вернулись?
Коль все, я тоже обещаю не молчать! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Настала осень и поэты встрепенулись,


Шо, правда осень? Как-то не заметил
Ведь на дворе, хоть бабье, всё же лето!

:smile:

----------


## Umka

> ... лучше водочки в стакан
> ...
> И любить, любить, любить.


Уставший выгляну в окно,
Стареем (вот зараза)
Лбюить не каждому дано
Подряд целых три раза...

:biggrin:

----------


## Umka



----------


## maknata

> Стареем (вот зараза)
> Лбюить не каждому дано
> Подряд целых три раза...


Всихда у мужуков какая то лазейка..
Ах, у любви у нашей села батарека:eek:

----------


## Umka

> Всихда у мужуков какая то лазейка..
> Ах, у любви у нашей села батарека


В порядке "батарейка", батарея протекла,
Сопливлю чё-т, такие вот дела. 

кхе-кхе

----------


## Нотя

> В порядке "батарейка",


Я рада за тебя, братейка! :Ok:

----------


## maknata

> В порядке "батарейка", батарея протекла,
> Сопливлю чё-т, такие вот дела.


Сорву я с подоконника листочек каланхое-
Лекарство от соплей довольно неплохое.
Для друга ничего я не жалею-
Лечи, дружище, батарею!:wink:

----------


## GerFunkel

скажу, вам всем, 
пока не поздно, 
лечиться нужно
и серьезно...

P.S. не сочтите за грубость...

----------


## Лев

> скажу, вам всем, 
> пока не поздно, 
> лечиться нужно
> и серьезно...


Спрошу тебя совсем не грубо:
Ты врач? Тогда скажи -
что за фаллопиевы трубы?

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Ах, Лёва, не  тужи!
Нет у тебя их, успокойся!
К чему подобные расспросы?

----------


## GerFunkel

> Спрошу тебя совсем не грубо:
> Ты врач? Тогда скажи -
> что за фаллопиевы трубы?


на самом деле у тебя их нет
и в размышлениях тут не стоит мучаться,
и пусть ты трижды музыкант,
трубить в них точно не получится...

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
 Удовлетворился я ответом
 И рад, что тема ожила при этом.:smile:

----------


## GerFunkel

И вновь не показаться б грубым...
От радости что тема ожила,
Пусть трубят все в фаллопиевы трубы
И что-то там еще тра-ла-ла-ла...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> и пусть ты трижды музыкант,
> трубить в них точно не получится...


Зачем трубить? Ведь Лев не духовик,
А струнник... к модератору привык.

----------


## GerFunkel

А нам что модератор, что админ
Коль стала эта тема оживать.
По струнам вдарим, в трубы затрубим,
А если нужно будем танцевать...

или вышивать крестиком...

----------


## Kliakca

> скажу, вам всем, 
> пока не поздно, 
> лечиться нужно
> и серьезно...


Ктож не даёт тебе? Лечись...
Бодрее станет твоя жизнь.
Стихи пиши и песни пой,
Но только на луну не вой...

----------


## Лев

> А нам что модератор, что админ


Ты на начальство не тяни,
А то окажешься в тени.
Иль тему быстро удалят,
Иль в "баню" вас определят. :Aga:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Ктож не даёт тебе? Лечись...
> Бодрее станет твоя жизнь.
> Стихи пиши и песни пой,
> Но только на луну не вой...


Мадмазель! Я здоров словно бык
И луна мне совсем не подружка,
Был бы счастлив всю ночь на пролет
Вам шептать серенады на ушко.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*



> Ты на начальство не тяни,
> А то окажешься в тени.
> Иль тему быстро удалят,
> Иль в "баню" вас определят.


В тени я оказаться не боюсь,
И на угрозу отвечаю колко.
Когда начальство в бане я встречал
Нещадно бил березовой метелкой

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

За то, что Вы намылили мне шею,
Охотно тру Вам спину, грудь, бока...
А веником хлестать Вас на посмею -
На Вас не поднимается рука!

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
С лёгким паром, господа!
С добрым утром, как всегда!

----------


## GerFunkel

> За то, что Вы намылили мне шею,
> Охотно тру Вам спину, грудь, бока...
> А веником хлестать Вас на посмею -
> На Вас не поднимается рука!


Чем веником хлестать друг дружку,
Поднимем лучше с пивом кружку.  :Pivo: 
Творцы прекрасного, эстеты
Я пью за вас друзья-поэты!

----------


## Лев

> Я пью за вас друзья-поэты!


Мы столько пили в виртуале,
Что и в реале не мечтали... :br:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Мы столько пили в виртуале,
> Что и в реале не мечтали...


Всегда приятны возлияния,
Когда хорошая компания.
Но виртуальный алкоголь
Душевный причиняет боль...  :Fz:

----------


## Лев

> Но виртуальный алкоголь
> Душевный причиняет боль...


Неужто так к нему привязан,
Что каждый день ты пить обязан?

----------


## GerFunkel

> Неужто так к нему привязан,
> Что каждый день ты пить обязан?


Когда хороший повод есть
Люблю я выпить и поесть.
Обычно, полный оптимизма
Я пью, но пью без фанатизма.
И кстати, *виртуально*, братцы,
Не получается надраться.

----------


## Лев

> И кстати, виртуально, братцы,
> Не получается надраться.


Где много слов, там мало дела...
Чего ещё душа твоя хотела?

----------


## GerFunkel

> Где много слов, там мало дела...
> Чего ещё душа твоя хотела?


На этот раз я буду краток...
Хочу хорошую зарплату. :biggrin:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Ах, доллары, рубли и евро!
Добыть вас стоит много нервов...

----------


## Лев

> Хочу хорошую зарплату.


Как захотел, так сразу и забудь,
Иначе долгим будет путь...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Каким бы ни был долгим путь,
Он приведёт куда-нибудь...

----------


## GerFunkel

> Ах, доллары, рубли и евро!
> Добыть вас стоит много нервов...


Допросы, обыски и следствия...
Довольно мрачные последствия. :biggrin:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Тебя допрашивали и шмонали тоже? Боже!
Товарищи мы по несчастию, похоже...

----------


## GerFunkel

> Тебя допрашивали и шмонали тоже? Боже!
> Товарищи мы по несчастию, похоже...


Не хотел Вас задеть за живое,
Извините, я просто шучу.
Чтоб не кликать такую удачу
Я пожалуй сейчас промолчу.

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Да и я пошутила, не верьте!
А Вы любите оперы Верди?

----------


## Лев

> А Вы любите оперы Верди?


Кто же не любит оПЕРы ВЕРди?
ВЕР, Вы не ВЕРите, так и проВЕРьте...:rolleyes:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Да и я пошутила, не верьте!
> А Вы любите оперы Верди?


Нет...
Таков мой ответ. :smile:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

А полотна Дега, Боттичелли?
Равнодушны Вы к ним? Неужели?

----------


## Лев

> А полотна Дега, Боттичелли?
> Равнодушны Вы к ним? Неужели?


Настрой души для восприятия
Полотнища откроет для объятия.
Я сей момент настроен благодушно,
А завтра гляну очень равнодушно...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Так если ты сегодня благодушен,
Позволишь мне поэмой разразиться?
Словами наболевшее обрушить,
Слезами накипевшими излиться?

 Как никогда, нуждаюсь я в жилетке…
 Подставишь мне свою?

----------


## GerFunkel

Кому что нравится
Какая разница?
Экспрессионизм, 
Романтизм,кубизм, 
Рококо и всё такое.
Мир полон красивого,
Чистого, нежного,
Любимого,
Того самого важного,
Что в сердце у каждого.
И есть ли смысл продолжать сию поэму?
Давайте просто сменим тему.

----------


## Лев

> Позволишь мне поэмой разразиться?


Поэмой разразись ты в своей теме,
В ней нет границ - ведь ты хозяйка.
И, пусть "жилеткой" буду я, твои проблемы
Смогу понять - так начинай-ка(только не здесь или в личке)

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Разразилась переводами, как видишь...
Хочешь, в скайпе перейдём с тобой на идиш?

----------


## Лев

> Хочешь, в скайпе перейдём с тобой на идиш?


Увы, я только в русском чувствую себя свободно -
Ленивый, хоть с детства к языкам я был способный.
Немецкий в консе на год раньше сдал -
Дурак я был, но этого не знал:rolleyes:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Немецким никого не удивишь тут,
Английским тоже... Хочется экзотики!
Скажи, у вас растут черешни,  вишни?
Я угостила бы тебя компотиком.

----------


## Лев

Вишни и черешни уж поспели,
Последняя клубника! - с улицы кричали.
Нектарины, персики уж ели,
Дыней и арбузом объедались...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Всё, кроме нектаринов, у нас будет.
Для цитрусовых недостаточно тепла,
Хоть от жары страдают летом люди.
А ловится ли в вашем море камбала?

----------


## Лев

> А ловится ли в вашем море камбала?


Я не рыбак, об этом я не знаю -
Есть рыба всякая, даже и летает...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Летает?! Круто! А она съедобна?
Узнать о том сначала хорошо бы.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Да уж!!!!............. 
Пришла, почла и удалилась
Пока "слюной" не подавилась...))))

Пойду-ка лучше за клубникой
Потом займусь любимой книгой....!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Пойду-ка лучше за клубникой
> Потом займусь любимой книгой....!!!!!


А может лучше песню записать?
А книга может полежать...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А может лучше песню записать?
> А книга может полежать...


О, да! Великий, Музы Гений!
Настало время песнопений!
Где моя нотная тетрадь?
Иду я песенки писать!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> А может лучше песню записать?
> А книга может полежать...





> О, да! Великий, Музы Гений!
> Настало время песнопений!
> Где моя нотная тетрадь?
> Иду я песенки писать!!!!!!


Стихами занята смотрю я вся Европа.....
Друзья, а где же Вера из Майкопа?

----------


## Лев

> Стихами занята смотрю я вся Европа.....
> Друзья, а где же Вера из Майкопа?


Играет в игры Вера_из_Майкопа,
Её найдёт в игре, конечно, вся Европа...

----------


## Касатик

> Играет в игры Вера_из_Майкопа,
> Её найдёт в игре, конечно, вся Европа...


Но коль Европа будет Верочку искать.
То кто же вирши будет сочинять?

----------


## Лев

> Но коль Европа будет Верочку искать.
> То кто же вирши будет сочинять?


Талантами не обделён наш форум -
Надеюсь, в темах будет кворум...

----------


## Касатик

> Талантами не обделён наш форум -
> Надеюсь, в темах будет кворум...


Ну что же, по сему и быть!
Пиитов надобно любить!

----------


## Лев

> Ну что же, по сему и быть!
> Пиитов надобно любить!


Не абсолютна к поэтам любовь -
Кто равнодушен, у кого-то вскипает кровь....

----------


## Касатик

> Не абсолютна к поэтам любовь -
> Кто равнодушен, у кого-то вскипает кровь....


О, мудрый Лев, ты истину изрек!
Поэта путь тернист и не всегда далек!

----------


## Лев

> О, мудрый Лев, ты истину изрек!
> Поэта путь тернист и не всегда далек!


Что может ближе быть в Душе Поэта,
Чем Царствия Небесного Чертог?
Подскажет Сердце нам ответы,
Что есть Истина и есть ли Бог?

----------


## Касатик

> Что может ближе быть в Душе Поэта,
> Чем Царствия Небесного Чертог?
> Подскажет Сердце нам ответы,
> Что есть Истина и есть ли Бог?


Себе позволю я со Львом не согласиться,
Хоть и писать стихи не мастерица,
Но знаю, что без страсти и горенья
Талантливого нет произведенья!

----------


## Лев

> Себе позволю я со Львом не согласиться,


Я не прав, потому что я лев,
Да и ты, похоже, не львица:rolleyes: -
Я о том: мои строки, презрев,
Не поняв, но позволив не согласиться:biggrin:...

----------


## Касатик

> Не поняв, но позволив не согласиться...


Прошу Вас, не судите меня строго,
Что восприятие помутилося немного! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Прошу Вас, не судите меня строго,
> Что восприятие помутилося немного!


Небось шампанское взвихрило мозг -
Для восприятия не надо розг? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Небось шампанское взвихрило мозг -
> Для восприятия не надо розг?


Что за садизм, помилуйте, любезный,
Средь бела дня шампанскому нет места!

----------


## Лев

> Что за садизм, помилуйте, любезный,
> Средь бела дня шампанскому нет места!


Шампанское и садо-мазо? -
Несовместимо...
Бокал шипучего напитка разом -
Освежит неумолимо :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Бокал шипучего напитка разом -
> Освежит неумолимо


В жару прохладного напитка, но без газа-
Вот здесь я Вас поддерживаю сразу!

О садо-мазохизме нет и речи,
Тем более при виртуальной встрече!kuku

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> Стихами занята смотрю я вся Европа.....
> Друзья, а где же Вера из Майкопа?


Где я? Я тут же! Тут! Смотрю, слежу за вами,
Кровь к сердцу прилила – нет сил,
Дыханья нет! Я чувствую, теряю
Сознанье, голос… Мрак глаза мои затмил,
Темно… я падаю… я умираю…

----------


## aigul

> Себе позволю я со Львом не согласиться,
> Хоть и писать стихи не мастерица,
> Но знаю, что без страсти и горенья
> Талантливого нет произведенья!


Не будет спорить Лев, что я не львица,
Да и стихи писать не мастерица,
Но соглашусь, что без горенья
Не будет пылкого стихотворенья:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Сознанье, голос… Мрак глаза мои затмил,
> Темно… я падаю… я умираю…


Страшнее нету безпредела,
Когда от нас уходит вера!....
О, ты, холодная Европа,
Верни нам Веру из Майкопа!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> Страшнее нету безпредела,
> Когда от нас уходит вера!....
> О, ты, холодная Европа,
> Верни нам Веру из Майкопа!


Вернусь, когда мне Лёва объяснит,
За что же на меня он так и сердит,
Считает, что душа моя пуста,
Или не видела ты этого поста?

----------


## Касатик

> Вернусь, когда мне Лёва объяснит,
> За что же на меня он так и сердит,
> Считает, что душа моя пуста,
> Или не видела ты этого поста?


Какое счастье!К нам вернулась Вера!
На Форуме не будет безпредела!
Так пусть нам Лева быстро объяснит,
За что же он на Верочку сердит?

----------


## Лев

QUOTE=Вера_из_Майкопа]
Вернусь, когда мне Лёва объяснит,
За что же на меня он так и сердит,
Считает, что душа моя пуста,
Или не видела ты этого поста?[/QUOTE]
*********************************
С чего вдруг примеряешь
Ты на себя стихи?
Тем ты меня пугаешь -
Не о тебе они.
Сказать всего хотел я
То, что хотел сказать.
Игрок другой был должен
Игру ту продолжать.
На суд ваш выставляю
Фрагмент от той игры.
Судите, я играю?
Хотел ли оскорбить?
******************************************************************
Вера_из_Майкопа:

Тебе понравился мой аватар? Той фотке,
С которой сделан он, примерно 10 лет.
Нет, никогда я не была красоткой,
Но в кавалерах недостатка нет!

Лев:

Притягивая красотою тела,
Отталкивала пустотой души...
Вера:

Моя душа пуста?! Ну, всё. Предела
Моё терпение достигло. Что ж, пиши
Двустишья без меня. Прощай навеки.
Лев:

Вера_из_Майкопа,
Лёгкая игра она не есть реальность -
Как можно жизнь живую менять на виртуальность?

Skade:

И здесь конец печальный, боже правый...
Знать, сильно замутнён рассудок здравый
Инетовскими виртуальными словами,
И часто сук, что под собой, мы рубим сами...
===================================
*
Хотел всего лишь притчу
В стихах я рассказать...
Теперь боюсь я слово молвить,
Поймут не так, как быть?...
*

----------


## Касатик

> Притягивая красотою тела,
> Отталкивала пустотой души...


Слова обидные, не скрою,
Но для чего к себе их примерять?
Не лучше ли (секрет я вам открою)
Сопернику ответ достойный дать!?

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Соперником я Лёву не считаю,
Он на гитаре, я же - на фоно играю...

----------


## Касатик

> Соперником я Лёву не считаю,
> Он на гитаре, я же - на фоно играю


Соперник не по музыкальным инструментам,
А здесь, по стихотворным небольшим моментам!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Он как поэт мне также не соперник.
Не вытеснит. Не победит. Не свергнет!

----------


## Лев

*Касаткина Наталия*,
*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
 Я полагаю соперников здесь нет!
 В стихах мы здесь общаемся - вот мой ответ!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

О чём я и толкую. Здесь не конкурс.

...Остался недочитанным мой Коллинз,
Раскрою-ка я книгу перед сном,
С тобой мы пообщаемся потом.

----------


## Касатик

> В стихах мы здесь общаемся - вот мой ответ!


Слова не мальчика, но мужа,
Да, женское сознание чуть уже!

----------


## Лев

> Слова не мальчика, но мужа,
> Да, женское сознание чуть уже!


Создал из глины Бог Адама,
Ваял Он Еву из ребра.
Какое мы подобие Ему? О, мама!
Сознание, дети, и... познание Зла-Добра:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Какое мы подобие Ему? О, мама!


 :Vah: 
Да, если бы не создал Бог Адама
И Еву из его ребра
То не было б  комедии и драмы
И жизнь у Бога скучная б была!

----------


## GerFunkel

На самом деле мучает вопрос
И не меня, а целую планету
Ну почему Всевышний выбрал ту
Единственную кость где мозга нету?

----------


## Лев

> На самом деле мучает вопрос
> И не меня, а целую планету
> Ну почему Всевышний выбрал ту
> Единственную кость где мозга нету?


Пусть не мучится планета
Из слона так делать муху...
Ведь вопрос решаем этот:
Бог есть Дух - мы дети в Духе :Aga: 
Он - Поэт, а мы - поэты...:rolleyes:

----------


## GerFunkel

Вопрос про кость, а не про Дух.
Не про слонов и не про мух.
И коль в вопросе всё понятно,
Старайтесь выражаться внятно...

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
 В вопросах Духа внятно выражаться? :Vah: 
 Это про кость мы, вроде, знаем...
 Хотел бы я сказать, но может статься,
 Мне скажут - тебя, увы, не понимаем:frown:

----------


## aigul

*GerFunkel*,



> На самом деле мучает вопрос
> И не меня, а целую планету
> Ну почему Всевышний выбрал ту
> Единственную кость где мозга нету?


Тогда ещё вопрос возник :
Ведь разум женский- тонскость чувств
Небес любовь, живой родник!
И разве кость  она ?  без нас мир пуст!

----------


## GerFunkel

Не спорю, Ева хороша
Всевышний сотворил добро.
В ребре отсуствуют мозги,
А у мужчин одно ребро,
Доисторическая драма...
Как дальний родственик Адама
Себя на мысли я ловлю,
Что женщин всё таки люблю.
Как не любить свою частичку?
Неряху, дуру, истеричку...
Люблю, скажу вам не тая...
Ведь кость практически  моя.

----------


## Лев

> Ведь кость практически моя.


Зубов на кость уж не осталось,
Скажу тебе я не тая.
Та кость, по жизни что досталась,
Не костью вовсе оказалась :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Как не любить свою частичку?
> Неряху, дуру, истеричку...
> Люблю, скажу вам не тая...
> Ведь кость практически моя.


Что так? - Умнее не нашлось?
По жизни что-то не срослось?

----------


## oligamoh

Коль нечего тебе сказать,
Нельзя ли просто промолчать?

----------


## GerFunkel

> Что так? - Умнее не нашлось?
> По жизни что-то не срослось?


По жизни всё росло, крепчало
Годам к пятнадцати торчало
Ну а сейчас в расцвете сил
Вот так косил бы и косил....

----------


## oligamoh

> По жизни всё росло, крепчало
> Годам к пятнадцати торчало
> Ну а сейчас в расцвете сил
> Вот так косил бы и косил....


Коси, косец! Коси, крепчай!
Глядишь, накосишь и на чай!

----------


## GerFunkel

> Коси, косец! Коси, крепчай!
> Глядишь, накосишь и на чай!


И накошу и насушу
И Вас, гражданка, угошшу...

----------


## Касатик

> И накошу и насушу
> И Вас, гражданка, угошшу...


Отколь известно, что гражданка?!
Там, может, парень, не пацанка!
Или здоровый мужичек?.....
Так можно получить тычок!kuku

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
*oligamoh*,
*Касаткина Наталия*,
 Ох, друзья, раздухарились!
 Только бы на мат не сбились :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Ох, друзья, раздухарились!
> Только бы на мат не сбились


Все, согласна! Замолкаю
И поэтам не мешаю!!!

Что б искушенью не поддаться
Пойду ка лучше прогуляться!

----------


## GerFunkel

Вы видимо уже читали,
Что очень женщин я люблю
И среди сотни гражданинов
Гражданку я определю.

----------


## Лев

> Вы видимо уже читали,
> Что очень женщин я люблю
> И среди сотни гражданинов
> Гражданку я определю.


Так в любви ты объяснился,
Что в волненьи с ритма сбился :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Так в любви ты объяснился,
> Что в волненьи с ритма сбился:biggrin:


Безосновательные замечания
Я оставляю без внимания.

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> Ох, друзья, раздухарились!
> Только бы на мат не сбились


Я мату предпочту татами,
Хоть не пристало это даме.

----------


## Лев

> Безосновательные замечания
> Я оставляю без внимания.


В чём основа? - Ты всерьёз?
Иль не шутка мой курьёз?:biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Вы видимо уже читали,
> Что очень женщин я люблю
> И среди сотни гражданинов
> Гражданку я определю.


Спасибо, друг, за ваше слово!
Вы угадали, я - ОНА!
И выпить с вами я готова
Чая, пива и вина!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Так в любви ты объяснился,
> Что в волненьи с ритма сбился:biggrin:


Хочу поспорить с Вами, Лев,
Здесь ритм ни разу не нарушен!
Вы посчитайте. А Ваш блеф, 
Увы, мной сразу обнаружен!

----------


## Лев

> Хочу поспорить с Вами, Лев,
> Здесь ритм ни разу не нарушен!
> Вы посчитайте. А Ваш блеф, 
> Увы, мной сразу обнаружен!


Ох, серьёзные какие :Vah: 
Уж ответил на стихи я :Aga: 



> В чём основа? - Ты всерьёз?
> Иль не шутка мой курьёз?

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> Так в любви ты объяснился


Мне стоило на час всего лишь отлучиться,
Услышав, что соседка снизу в дверь стучится.
Вернувшись, впала в шок тут от беседы парной.
…Кому ты предпочёл меня, неблагодарный?

----------


## Лев

> …Кому ты предпочёл меня, неблагодарный?


Я строкам внемлю, отвечая...
Мне интересен сам процесс -
Меня он увлекает.
Так в чём же здесь эксцесс?

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Я видела твой творческий процесс – 
Ты тут в любви кому-то объяснялся
Под звуки нестареющего вальса...
Мне ж - снова стресс.
Поможет ли компресс?

----------


## Лев

*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
 Нет времени всё вновь перечитать.
 Люблю я всех любовью бескорыстной брата.
 Только об этом я могу писать -
 Не стоит ревновать - я в этом буду краток.

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

А где же примиряющий цветочек?
Иль успокоить ты меня не хочешь?

----------


## Лев

> А где же примиряющий цветочек?
> Иль успокоить ты меня не хочешь?


О, женщина! Вот ваша суть -
Выпрашивать символику поступка...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562118

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

*Лев*,
Ты эту песню посвящаешь мне?!
Скажи лишь "да", и я её скачаю...

----------


## GerFunkel

Давайте тех держаться тем,
Что были б интересны всем,
А флирт - из области кровати,
Не плохо б выражать в привате...

----------


## Лев

> А флирт - из области кровати,
> Не плохо б выражать в привате...


Мера испорченности в мыслях твоих
Так глубока? :Vah: , как и короток стих...

----------


## oligamoh

> Мера испорченности в мыслях твоих
> Так глубока?, как и короток стих...


"А судьи кто?..."
Ну, что ж, вы, сударь, так жестоко
Бельчонку дали прямо в глаз?
Он же с намереньем глубоким
От Вериных баталий спас!
Давайте мы подыщем тему
И успокоим нервную систему!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Мне стоило на час всего лишь отлучиться,
> Услышав, что соседка снизу в дверь стучится.
> Вернувшись, впала в шок тут от беседы парной.
> …Кому ты предпочёл меня, неблагодарный?


Мадам, не гоже в Ваши годы
Вражду вселять помиж народов!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

И снова компостирование
Мозгов и тут, и там.
Мой список игнорирования
Растёт, треща по швам.

----------


## Лев

> Давайте мы подыщем тему
> И успокоим нервную систему!


Система нервная у вас
Похоже на пределе,
Коли шутливый строчек глас
Считаете серьёзным делом.
Творите темы - нет запрета
И не командуйте при этом... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

*Лев*,
Твою прослушала я песню,
За ссылку – сэнк ю.  Интересно,
(Давно хотела музыкантам я вопрос задать),
Как вы угадываете, на какую ноту нажимать?

----------


## Лев

> (Давно хотела музыкантам я вопрос задать),
> Как вы угадываете, на какую ноту нажимать?


В шарады ты не наигралась?
Такие вот вопросы задавать...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> В шарады ты не наигралась?
> Такие вот вопросы задавать...


Я не могу себе позволить шалость?
Придвинь свой пульт, с гитарой рядом сядь,
Саккомпанирую тебе я на рояле,
Ведь мы с тобой ещё дуэтом не играли?

----------


## Лев

> Саккомпанирую тебе я на рояле,
> Ведь мы с тобой ещё дуэтом не играли?


Пиши стихи, я песню -
Мне это будет интересней...
Ещё послушай: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562133
 в музыке припева цитату угадай:smile:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Я не могу себе позволить шалость?
> …Кому ты предпочёл меня, неблагодарный?
> Мне ж - снова стресс. Поможет ли компресс?


Ах Вера, Вера.Ну дела...
Куда ж вас ревность привела?
Ведь Лев, веселый озорник,
От ваших слов совсем поник.
Но ваши чувства и стремления
Умногих вызвало сомнение
Не стоит тут плести интриг,
Ведь Вам он даже не жених...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

> в музыке припева цитату угадай:smile:


Прослушала подряд уже раз пять,
Но не могу цитату угадать...:(

----------


## Лев

> Прослушала подряд уже раз пять,
> Но не могу цитату угадать...:(


Писал не про мелодию припева,
Там кроме пения ещё ведь звуки есть...
Аранжировка справа, слева -
Прислушайся ты и пришли мне весть. :Fz: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Ведь Лев, веселый озорник,
> От ваших слов совсем поник.


Столь лестную твою оценку
Готов принять я в миг.
От слов ни Оли, Веры, Ленки
Ни в коем случае не поник:rolleyes:

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

*Лев*,
Опять пополнился игнора список…
Чай, что ли, свежий заварить с мелиссой?
На сердце кюхельбекерно и гадко…
Тебе налить? за чаем скажешь мне отгадку.
[IMG]http://*********ru/623307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
 Закрываясь забором от мира,
 Уходя в монастырь или в скит,
 Игнорируй не игнорируй -
 Мир в тебе, да - в тебя он проник!
 Мир принять - это наша задача,
 Каждый должен понять эту суть.
 С Миром, с  Любовью, никак не иначе,
 Встань и пройди этот Путь!
**********************************
Ещё послушай и услышишь тему из Щелкунчика...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

Опередил меня ты. Я сама
Услышала мотив, знакомый с детства,
С фригийским оборотом. Лев, с ума
Сойти, такая красотища! Тесно
Вдруг стало в мрачных четырёх стенах,
Забыть бы хоть на час о всех делах,
Покинуть город и к природе прикоснуться,
В Курджипса волны с головою окунуться,
Русалкою себя вообразить
И  на бумаге душу всю излить.

----------


## GerFunkel

> Пиши стихи, я песню -
> Мне это будет интересней...
> Ещё послушай: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/562133
>  в музыке припева цитату угадай:smile:


Лев так мозги укушал,
Что даже я послушал...

Ну что ж, приятный голосок.
Нашел "щелкунчика" кусок.
Прекрасна песня дивная,
Лишь бы не лебединая...

----------


## Лев

> Русалкою себя вообразить
> И на бумаге душу всю излить.


Тогда послушай ты историю русалки -
Стать ею не захочешь из-под палки...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565971

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Прекрасна песня дивная,
> Лишь бы не лебединая...


Типун тебе на язычок:tongue:
Душою я не старичок.
Уж столько песен после той звучит,
Со счёта сбился - Муза не молчит...

----------


## Касатик

*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
*Лев*

Позвольте меж вами мне строчечку вставить,
Чтоб Верочку с праздником нынче поздравить!
Желаю ей счастья, здоровья, везенья,
Богатой фантазии и вдохновенья!

----------


## GerFunkel

Ласковая мама, нежная жена,
Чудная хозяйка, всем она нужна.
Золотые руки, белая душа...
Будь и дальше Вера, так же хороша.

Празднуй Адыгея, трепещи Европа!!!
С днем рождения! Милая Вера из Майкопа...

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

*Касатик*,
 Большое-пребольшое спасибо! Очень, очень тронута! :)

----------


## Лев

*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
*Рождений дни ты не считай,
 Пусть кто-то соблюдает меру.
 Будь молода душой, ведь в этом Рай,
 Мы пьём за из_Майкопа_Веру* :br: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/573862

----------


## Касатик

> Празднуй Адыгея, трепещи Европа!!!
> С днем рождения! Милая Вера из Майкопа...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oligamoh

*Вера_из_Майкопа*,
 Желаю только светлых дней!
Цветов, улыбок, вдохновенья!
Пусть будет все всегда ОК!
Короче, Вера, с Днем рожденья!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

*Лев*,
*Касатик*,
 Благодарю вас, друзья!:smile:

----------


## oligamoh

> Система нервная у вас
> Похоже на пределе,
> Коли шутливый строчек глас
> Считаете серьёзным делом.
> Творите темы - нет запрета
> И не командуйте при этом...:biggrin:


О, благородный, мудрый Лев!
Да нет, не на пределе нерв.
И в суете житейских глав
Всегда спокойна как удав!

----------


## Skadi

Когда-то здесь была беседка,
Потом флудилка...все в стихах
Общались, забыв слово "редко"!
Всё было. А теперь - лишь прах.

----------


## Лев

> Всё было. А теперь - лишь прах.


Да, будем мы с тобою прахом -
У каждого свой срок.
Не хорони себя с размахом -
Твой срок ещё он не истёк.

----------


## Skadi

> Не хорони себя с размахом -
> Твой срок ещё он не истёк.


Про срок свой знаю. Что не время
Пока ещё. Мы живы, Лев!
Но вот уход людей, как бремя
На плечи давит. Новых дев
Теперь мы видим на эстраде.
Нормальный факт. Но грустно мне.
Печаль всё чаще в моём взгляде,
Ты - тот же. Так же - на коне.

----------


## Лев

> Ты - тот же. Так же - на коне.


Приходим в этот мир, уходим -
Божественный процесс.
Умом своим мы колобродим
И мыслей взращиваем лес...

----------


## Skadi

> Умом своим мы колобродим
> И мыслей взращиваем лес...


Когда есть смысл в том "колобродстве",
То и слагается легко.
Когда же просто "сумасбродство",
Тогда лишь только лексикО...

----------


## Касатик

*Skade*,
*Лев*,

  Друзья!?Так мало пообщались,
  По интерфейсам разбежались....
  И снова в теме - тишина,
  Пугает иногда она....

----------


## Skadi

М-да, да....ужасна тишина...
А говорить о чём-то вслух,
Как, например, костёр потух
Иль что прошла весна-красна.... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> А говорить о чём-то вслух,


О чём-то вслух стихи ты пишешь,
Довольно ярко и со смыслом...
Ты излагаешь обо всём, что ищешь,
Кого или  что любишь, страдая зубы стиснув.

----------


## Skadi

Лев!...Вам всегда я рада,
Не знаю, правда, почему?
От мудрых слов, что ль, водопада
Иль света стрел, пронзивших тьму?:wink:

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
 Ой, девонька, смотри не сглазь -
 Вдруг мудрость слов противной стороною обернётся.
 Окажется, что слово это - грязь,
 Потоками не вешними польётся :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев,*
Я не боюсь правдивых слов,
Душа добру летит навстречу.
У зла из грязи тьма оков,
Но свет добра всегда излечит!

----------


## oligamoh

> *Лев,*
> Я не боюсь правдивых слов,
> Душа добру летит навстречу.
> У зла из грязи тьма оков,
> Но свет добра всегда излечит!


О, здравствуй, милое созданье!
Приятно слышать Ваши речи!
Добро - оно, конечно, лечит,
Лежит в основе мирозданья.
Но чтобы "крышу не снесло",
Добро не превратилось в зло
К нему, как молнии с небес,
Был послан многоликий Бес!

----------


## Лев

> Но чтобы "крышу не снесло",
> Добро не превратилось в зло
> К нему, как молнии с небес,
> Был послан многоликий Бес!


Франциск Ассизский как-то молвил,
Что дьяволы и бесы - то слуги Господа
И воспитанье человеков их тяжёлый труд...

----------


## Касатик

*oligamoh*,
:confused:
 Так на кого же Вы похожи?
Лица не видно, имя - тоже...
Стихи Вы пишите красиво,
Но в них так много негатива -
Один сарказм, одна тоска...
Что, Ваша жизнь так нелегка?..
__________________

----------


## GerFunkel

Возражу Вам супротив. Где тут виден негатив?
Может автор не вписался в ентот ваш кооператив?
Тьма талантищев! Не счесть! А всё одна сплошная лесть,
Может ею нервы лечуть? Есть рецептик? Где прочесть?
А еще одна беда - философская вода.
Может это и лекарство, а по мне так лабуда...

Никого б за зря не стал возносить на пьедестал,
Да коль пошла такая сеча, то и я кирпич достал...

----------


## Лев

> А еще одна беда - философская вода.
> Может это и лекарство, а по мне так лабуда...


Молод был - считал как ты,
Надсмехался без балды.
Жизнь поставила свой опыт
Каждый свой сюда привносит...
Коль тебе всё лабуда -
Лабуда для всех тогда
Измышления твои.
Если что не так - прости...:biggrin:

----------


## GerFunkel

Талант я не пытаюсь умалять,
И опыт ваш, поверьте, уважаю.
Но вещи я всегда предпочитаю,
Своими именами называть...

----------


## Лев

> Но вещи я всегда предпочитаю,
> Своими именами называть...


Речённое слово ложью зовётся,
А почему? Кто знает - поймёт.
Дать имя своё, кому-то неймётся,
Истинно ль это? Да чорт разберёт... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## GerFunkel

Ненавижу интриганство, 
Подхалимство, лесть, жеманство,
Хамство, грубость, зависть, ложь...
Дикий... Что с меня возьмешь?...   :frown:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Дать имя своё, кому-то неймётся,
> Истинно ль это?


Вещам не придумываю имена,
Всё сделано кем-то и до меня...

----------


## Skadi

> О, здравствуй, милое созданье!
> Приятно слышать Ваши речи!
> Добро - оно, конечно, лечит,
> Лежит в основе мирозданья.
> Но чтобы "крышу не снесло",
> Добро не превратилось в зло
> К нему, как молнии с небес,
> Был послан многоликий Бес!


Нам посылает испытанья
Отец небесный. Ну а бес
Так знаменит своим кривляньем,
Что потерял давно уж 'вес'.
Мозги он пудрит, вечно злится
Соблазнов-масок фейерверк
Пустил по миру, палки в спицы
Колёс втыкает, портя бег...
Да фик с ним. Мы добром богаты.
Пусть зло беснуется, визжит,
Ведь, всё же по счетам заплатит,
Когда заткнуться Бог велит :wink:

----------


## Касатик

> А всё одна сплошная лесть,


По мне так лучше лесть, чем ссора,
Я очень не люблю раздора,
Возможно, женский то каприз - 
Мне много ближе - компромисс!

----------


## oligamoh

> *oligamoh*,
> :confused:
>  Так на кого же Вы похожи?
> Лица не видно, имя - тоже...
> Стихи Вы пишите красиво,
> Но в них так много негатива -
> Один сарказм, одна тоска...
> Что, Ваша жизнь так нелегка?..
> __________________


Привет, привет тебе, Касатик!
В душе - я форменный романтик.
В стихах, простите, - реалист.
А по профессии артист!
И жизнь, наверно, как у всех - 
Когда полет, когда огрех.
И норов мой не так спессив,
Зря увидала негатив!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Вещам не придумываю имена,
> Всё сделано кем-то и до меня...


Старо как мир...
Но сеешь ты раздор меж нами
И, если чей-то вздор тебе не мил,
Будь мудр и не скрипи зубами :Aga:  -
Ты промолчи, но я о том не говорил:rolleyes:

----------


## Labuch Ivanov

Здравствуйте я новичёк ,хотел представится да не знаю как и где .Меня зовут Василий ,я из Солнечного Казахстана.г Кокшетау ) .Хотя и уж преклонных лет до сих пор работаю....професиональный музыкант.Примите меня старика в свою весёлую семью )

----------


## Skadi

Ужели те же вижу лица?
Они умеют даже злиться?
Всем успокоиться пора
И вспомнить - жизнь, ведь, так скора :wink:

----------


## Лев

*Labuch Ivanov*,
 Уж коль зашёл, то отпишись стихами,
 Названье темы прочитал?
 А если песни пишешь(между нами),
 Раздел есть "Наше творчество" - ты знал?

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
 Они ушли. Их след простыл,
Забудут скоро - кто где был :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Они ушли. Их след простыл,
> Забудут скоро - кто где был


Сколько забегало к нам на огонёк,
Столько пропадало - каждому свой срок...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Сколько забегало к нам на огонёк,
> Столько пропадало - каждому свой срок...


Сколько забегало, сколько пропадало,
Сколько тех, кто просто выдержать не смог.
Скольким надоело, скольким нету дела,
Скольких потеряли средь путей-дорог...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Здравствуйте я новичёк ,хотел представится да не знаю как и где .Меня зовут Василий ,я из Солнечного Казахстана.г Кокшетау ) .Хотя и уж преклонных лет до сих пор работаю....професиональный музыкант.Примите меня старика в свою весёлую семью )


*Добро пожаловать, земляк!
Не будешь лишним ты никак!
Гостям всегда открыты двери...
Попробуй, рифму сдесь примерить!*




> Уж коль зашёл, то отпишись стихами,
>  Названье темы прочитал?
>  А если песни пишешь(между нами),
>  Раздел есть "Наше творчество" - ты знал?


*Зачем же так? Ведь новичок:smile:
К нам заглянул на огонёк!
Накрыть бы надо досторхан
Да чаю предложить стакан

Ну а потом уж про название...
Эх, право, что за наказание!:mad:
Зачем себя в "тиски" вставлять?:redface:
Не будет скоро с кем " болтать":biggrin:*

----------


## Лев

> Зачем же так?


Почто-же, Штернхен, ты меня ругаешь?
Неужто грубый я такой?
Ты в краску красную вгоняешь :Oj:  -
Ну я же добрый, я не злой :Aga: :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну я же добрый, я не злой


Ка-а-ак рыкнет, так хоть волком вой :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ка-а-ак рыкнет, так хоть волком вой


А ты не вой -
Сыграй и спой...

----------


## Skadi

> А ты не вой -
> Сыграй и спой...


Пусть она гениально играла на флейте,
Но ещё гениальнее слушали Вы? :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Почто-же, Штернхен, ты меня ругаешь?
> Неужто грубый я такой?


Да ты и сам всё Лео знаешь
Не грубый, что ты! В доску свой!:biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Да ты и сам всё Лео знаешь
> Не грубый, что ты! В доску свой!


Благодарю тебя за лесть,
Которая кому-то не по нраву.
Такая лесть, она как честь,
Салютом отдана по праву :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Накрыть бы надо досторхан
> Да чаю предложить стакан


Якши, рахмат, ферштейн, салам,
Хозяйка, гостю двести грам.
Неси хурму и пахлаву,
Где калапуш мой, не пойму?:redface:
Тандыр, лепёшки и шурпа,
На топчане, в тени, лафа!
Вот только Лев вдруг в доску свой,
Стал "Буратино"? Боже мой!!!
А может он, как саксаул?
В гареме ищет свой аул?
В гареме день и ночь флудит,
Глядишь, к утру и залетит...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> В гареме ищет свой аул?


Где потерял ты саксаул,
Я не ищу там свой аул.
И сам надолго не терялся -
Я рад, что ты вдруг отыскался:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Я рад, что ты вдруг отыскался


Я не терялся, наблюдал,
Стихи друзей своих читал.
В общенье нет пока нужды,
С врачами вынужден на "ТЫ".

----------


## Лев

> Я не терялся, наблюдал,
> Стихи друзей своих читал.
> В общенье нет пока нужды,
> С врачами вынужден на "ТЫ".


Смотри на Мир с Любовью в сердце,
Его прими не осуждая.
И с солью, сахаром и перцем
Его вкушай от каравая...

----------


## Skadi

Сегодня Лев столь благодушен,
Сколь и к стихам неравнодушен :smile:
Ну вот и славно, и мы рады -
Бальзам стихов! что ещё надо? :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Бальзам стихов! что ещё надо?


Не откажусь от бальзама я "Рижского"...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Не откажусь от бальзама я "Рижского"...


Ну а я - от "Карельского" млею,
Капли в чай - и от вкуса хмелею :rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> И норов мой не так спессив,
> Зря увидала негатив!


В других мы видим только то,
Что в собственной душе имеем...:frown:
Поспешный вывод - бац, готов!
Потом об этом сожалеем...

И в Ваших строчках услыхав
Сарказм и массу негатива,
Но глубины не разобрав...
Я с выводами явно поспешила!kuku

----------


## КП

> Ну а я - от "Карельского" млею,
> Капли в чай - и от вкуса хмелею


 * " Млеть от вкуса"-кайф для труса!*

Непременно кончай тратить капли на чай!
Как нибудь,невзначай,уподобься хоть раз
Их закапать с утра прямо в собственный глаз.
Уверяю,тогда ты не только «сомлеешь»,
Охмелеешь совсем,и потом «окосеешь»!

  Не обижайся на шутку! :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Млеть от вкуса-кайф для труса


Позволь с тобой не согласиться -
На вкус и цвет товарищей ведь нет?
Кому-то хочется напиться,
Кому нюхнуть, кому-то окосеть :Aga: 
Кому достаточно лизнуть и вкусом только насладиться:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> Кому достаточно лизнуть и вкусом только насладиться


...
Ну, а кому - взглянуть и умереть...:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> На вкус и цвет товарищей ведь нет?





> Кому нюхнуть, кому-то окосеть


"Кому достаточно лизнуть и вкусом только насладиться",
Кому ширнуться,план курнуть,а после - тихо удавиться.
(Для общей полноты картины-конец одолбаной скотины)
Ни у кого сомнений нет:всему виною «вкус и цвет»!

----------


## Лев

> конец одолбаной скотины)


Таких у нас здесь нет -
Другая здесь картина...

----------


## КП

> Таких у нас здесь нет -
> Другая здесь картина...


Пускают в интернет,
Лишь после карантина?
:redface:

----------


## Лев

> Пускают в интернет,
> Лишь после карантина?


Амнистию, слышь, объявили -
По поводу дружно налили :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## КП

> Амнистию, слышь, объявили -
> По поводу дружно налили


Всем возвращенцам огромный привет
Форум соскучился,ждет интернет!
Новую жизнь начинать неспростА
С чистого  людям придется листА !

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Новую жизнь начинать неспростА
> С чистого  людям придется листА !


Что тут с листА?:eek:
Почему неспростА?:mad:
Всё как и было.... :Aga: 
И публика ТА.......:biggrin: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Всех с переездом и всяческих благ!
Нам друг без друга, ну просто никак!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Смотри на Мир с Любовью в сердце,
> Его прими не осуждая.
> И с солью, сахаром и перцем
> Его вкушай от каравая...


Не шуми мой добрый друг,не шуми.
Погоди,дай сам в себе разберусь,
Помолчи, укор свой охлади,
Вот увидешь, я ещё поднимусь.
Не гони меня в толпу,не гони.
Без того в ушах ревёт океан,
И меня перед людьми не черни,
И не от радости я дОсмерти пьян.

----------


## Лев

> И меня перед людьми не черни,
> И не от радости я дОсмерти пьян.


Не черню тебя, не черню.
Верю, сам в себе разберёшься.
Не гоню в толпу, не гоню,
В помощь Бог тебе - вознесёшься
Над обыденным...

----------


## Black Lord

Дай обнять, прости за мой монолог,
Для тебя открыты стон мой и дом,
Мы с тобой ещё шарахнем, браток,
А мы ещё с тобою горы свернём.
От добра, да не ищу я добра,
А ты знаешь, как мне хочется жить?
Ну, по коням, время вышло, пора
Мне во хмелю, а тебе пофлудить.

----------


## oligamoh

> В других мы видим только то,
> Что в собственной душе имеем...:frown:
> Поспешный вывод - бац, готов!
> Потом об этом сожалеем...
> 
> И в Ваших строчках услыхав
> Сарказм и массу негатива,
> Но глубины не разобрав...
> Я с выводами явно поспешила!kuku



Мой свет! Обиды не держу!
Ведь каждый может ошибиться.
И, если, вдруг, не так скажу,
Найдем мы повод помириться! :Pivo: :smile:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Ну а я - от "Карельского" млею,
> Капли в чай - и от вкуса хмелею


Зачем бальзамом портить чай?
И, кстати, сам бальзамчик тоже!
Давай, скорее, разливай, 
А выпить - мы тебе поможем!

----------


## Лев

> А ты знаешь, как мне хочется жить?


Жить или не жить? - То вопрошает каждый.
Во хмелю или во флуде? - Некоторые страждут.
По суду или прощенью? - Выбор встал...
В помощь всем Любовь нам Всевышний дал:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Зачем бальзамом портить чай?
> И, кстати, сам бальзамчик тоже!
> Давай, скорее, разливай, 
> А выпить - мы тебе поможем!


Наверно, никудышный я партнёр
В застольях, где вина разливы.
Бальзам по капле в чай, ликёр -
Лишь это. Исключенья нет для пива :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Лишь это. Исключенья нет для пива


Представил я себе:
По капле пива, из пипетки,
Как варенье из розетки,
Кружка пива убывает...

----------


## Kliakca

> Кружка пива убывает...


Кружка пива убивает...
Флуд, Льва к жизни возвращает!
Воздух лёгкими наполнит,
Может быть меня он вспомнит...

----------


## Skadi

> Представил я себе:
> По капле пива, из пипетки,
> Как варенье из розетки,
> Кружка пива убывает...


И я смеюсь над представленьем -
По капле пиво из пипетки и с вареньем 
Вприкуску, а забытая тарань
Грызётся всухомятку кем-то в рань :biggrin:
Ведь, пиво - не для капель исключенье,
Его не пью я тоже - нет сомнений  :Aga: 

О, Лев, спасибо за улыбку!
Пойду послушаю концерт ф-но со скрипкой :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Может быть меня он вспомнит...


О тебе я помню, Настя, :Aga: 
Повзрослела и мудрее стала.
Одолела ты ненастье -
Боль уйдёт и будет Счастье :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Ведь, пиво - не для капель исключенье,
> Его не пью я тоже - нет сомнений


Наверно, это не красиво,
Но я, ребята, в кружке пива
Себе не смею отказать
И где мне силы воли взять!? :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> И где мне силы воли взять!?


Ну что тебе сказать?
Сила пива над тобой
Или ты над пивом?
Будь в гармонии с душой
И гуляй с разливом :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Наверно, это не красиво,
> Но я, ребята, в кружке пива
> Себе не смею отказать
> И где мне силы воли взять!?


Ну почему же не красиво?
Кто любит пиво, кто-то нет,
Кому в чём чувствовать счастливым
Себя. И это даже не совет :wink: :flower:

----------


## Касатик

*Skade*,
*Лев*,
 Ах, если б только было пиво
 Баварско-чешского разлива!:frown:
 Как на духу я вам скажу...
 С лещем и воблой я дружу! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Ах, если б только было пиво
> Баварско-чешского разлива!


Неужто во деревне вашей
Такого вовсе нет?
А в форумской-то нашей
Только вот такой привет :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Как на духу я вам скажу...
> С лещем и воблой я дружу!


Дружите - кто ж Вам не велит :smile: :flower: 
Той дружбой многий знаменит :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

*Лев*,
*Skade*,
 Как славно с вами речь ведется -
 Никто не осуждает, не смеётся! :Aga: 
 О, мудрые служители Искусства,
 Вам просто не знакомы эти чувства! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Вам просто не знакомы эти чувства!


Ой, Касатик, не скажи  -
Всё нам знакомо и эти "искусства"
Применим... только держись :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Неужто во деревне вашей
> Такого вовсе нет?


Напрасно город мой деревнею назвали:frown:
Ведь Вы не разу, сударь, в нем и не бывали!
Баварское, конечно, в нем не продаётся,
Но музыкальной Севера столицей он зовется!:rolleyes:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Кружка пива убивает...
> 
> Воздух лёгкими наполнит,


А из прудика, там где лоза,
На меня глядят чьи-то глаза.
Правый косо, а левый криво. :eek:
Не поверю что это от пива...

----------


## Лев

> Напрасно город мой деревнею назвали


К чему напрасные обиды?
Всё - населённый пункт.
Из-за сравнения коррида?
Из-за поэтики - душевный бунт? :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> К чему напрасные обиды?
> Всё - населённый пункт.
> Из-за сравнения коррида?
> Из-за поэтики - душевный бунт?


Коррида ль, бунт, 
Я, Лев, не знаю,
Но секундатов к Вам сейчас 
И сей же миг я отправляю!:biggrin:

----------


## GerFunkel

Хоть представляется едва,
Касатик рвущий глотку Льва.... 
Но в этот раз, здается мне, 
Геракл курит в стороне. :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

*GerFunkel*,
 Герфункель браво! Браво, бис!!!
 Да, Вы - отменный юморист!!! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Геракл курит в стороне.


Геракл не был бы Гераклом,
Если бы чего-то там курил.
От курева он стал бы чахлым,
А так герой и богатырь... :Ha:

----------


## Касатик

> Геракл не был бы Гераклом,
> Если бы чего-то там курил.


Со Львом и я вполне согласна!
Геракл - не курит, это ясно,
Да и , наверное, не пьет -
Он печень зорко стережет!:biggrin:

----------


## GerFunkel

Он не курил, не пил вино
И женщин не знавал давно,
А чем тогда себя он тешил,
Стихи писал и на кол вешал?  :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

На СКАЛАХ он стихи писал
И очень многих женщин знал!:tongue:

----------


## GerFunkel

Но дикий зверь всего один,
Что ждет его? Узнал бы, плакал...
Ведь если глотку рвет Касатик,
То что же будет рвать Геракл?

----------


## Лев

> Ведь если глотку рвет Касатик,
> То что же будет рвать Геракл?


Глотку не порвёт Касатик
И бумагу тоже...
Перед монитором пальцы скачут,
Истончая кожу:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

М-да...до Геракла добрались :wink:
Следующий герой "на бис"?

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Перед монитором пальцы скачут,
> Истончая кожу


От клавиш кожа будет толще!!!
Как у слона!...Немного тоньше!!!kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Не стреляйте в пианиста!!! Он играет как может!!


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> М-да...до Геракла добрались 
> Следующий герой "на бис"?
> __________________


Да он без "БИСа" к нам прискачет,
Всех победит! (Сильнее, значит!)... :Vah: 
А, если нужен вам герой
Какой-нибудь...,совсем другой, 
То, предлагаю Ахилеса,
О нем еще не пели песен!!!:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> А, если нужен вам герой
> Какой-нибудь...,совсем другой, 
> То, предлагаю Ахилеса,
> О нем еще не пели песен!!!


Ахилл, Патрокл, Аякс Теламонид,
Три друга, три героя знаменитых!
Ах, сколько имена эти ланит
Зажгли, блистая, своей славою увиты? :wink:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ахилл, Патрокл, Аякс Теламонид,
> Три друга, три героя знаменитых!
> Ах, сколько имена эти ланит
> Зажгли, блистая, своей славою увиты? 
> __________________


К чему Патрокл, Аякс Теламонид?
И на Поповиче неплохо шлем сидит!
Ильюша - держит меч сурово,
Ну, вспомните картину Васнецова!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> К чему Патрокл, Аякс Теламонид?
> И на Поповиче неплохо шлем сидит!
> Ильюша - держит меч сурово,
> Ну, вспомните картину Васнецова!!!


А мне Добрынюшка по нраву из троих
Богатырей! вот приглянулся же из них!
А почему? да кто ж поймёт нас, женщин, право...
Попасть в то время и пройтись бы пред ним павой :wink:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А мне Добрынюшка по нраву из троих
> Богатырей! вот приглянулся же из них!
> А почему? да кто ж поймёт нас, женщин, право...
> Попасть в то время и пройтись бы пред ним павой 
> __________________


Пройтись пред ним, конечно, можно..,
Но, только очень осторожно!!!:rolleyes:
Увидев вас во всей красе,
Он с рубежей уйдет совсем!!!

И кто же будет защищать
Россию родину и мать?! :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Пройтись пред ним, конечно, можно..,
> Но, только очень осторожно!!!
> Увидев вас во всей красе,
> Он с рубещей уйдет совсем!!!
> 
> И кто же будет зашищать
> Россию родину и мать?!


А я сама умею на коне скакать
И шпагою, к тому же, помахать...
Гм...в том же веке шпаги не было...тогда
Возьмём мы меч и щит! подумаешь, беда...
Я буду рядышком с Добрынюшкой скакать
Примером собственным, тем самым, вдохновлять :rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А я сама умею на коне скакать


Коня на скаку остановит,
В горящую избу войдет.
Добрыню накормит, умоет
И песню ему пропоет?!:wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Коня на скаку остановит,
> В горящую избу войдет.
> Добрыню накормит, умоет
> И песню ему пропоет?!


:biggrin:
Как догадались Вы? мы из таких,
Амазонок русских и лихих,
Если любим - навсегда,
И достойны слова - "да" :smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Если любим - навсегда,
> И достойны слова - "да


Ну почему я не Добрыня?!!!
Мне Бог не дал такое имя...
Вот если б им бы я бы был-
Вас, точно б на руках носил!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну почему я не Добрыня?!!!
> Мне Бог не дал такое имя...
> Вот если б им бы я бы был-
> Вас, точно б на руках носил!!!!


Так Вы из рыцарей? приятно :smile:
С гитарой дружите? понятно -
На аватарке Вашей с ней
Вы обнялись с душою всей  :flower:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Так Вы из рыцарей? приятно 
> С гитарой дружите? наглядно -
> На аватарке Вашей с ней
> Вы обнялись с душою всей


В "Стране берозового ситца"
Грешно с гитарой не сдружиться....
Но знаете, большая честь -
Знать, что Вы рядом где-то, здесь!!!

----------


## oligamoh

> Ну почему я не Добрыня?!!!
> Мне Бог не дал такое имя...


Ну, вот-те раз! Причем тут имя?
Будь делом и душой Добрыня!
А там, поди, Бог разберется
Кто, почему и как зовется!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Вот если б им бы я бы был-
> Вас, точно б на руках носил!!!!


Как часто между слов
Мы "как бы" говорим.
Как-будто не живём,
А только лишь мечтаем...
Как будни начинаются,
Поднять ведро уж тяжко.
Ну, а подругу?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> В "Стране берозового ситца"
> Грешно с гитарой не сдружиться....
> Но знаете, большая честь -
> Знать, что Вы рядом где-то, здесь!!!


В стране берёзового ситца
Гитара для ф-но - сестрица!
Ваши слова не снятся мне?
Приятно как звучат оне :wink:



> Ну, вот-те раз! Причем тут имя?
> Будь делом и душой Добрыня!
> А там, поди, Бог разберется
> Кто, почему и как зовется!


Согласна с Вами! если дело
Со словом дружит, а душа
Прекрасна, то и верьте смело -
Как будет пара хороша! :smile:



> Как будни начинаются,
> Поднять ведро уж тяжко.
> Ну, а подругу?


Вопрос себе Вы задаёте?
День добрый, Лев, ну как живёте? :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Вопрос себе Вы задаёте?
> День добрый, Лев, ну как живёте?


То не вопрос - уже константа...
Женился - будешь арестантом:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Ведь если глотку рвет Касатик,
> То что же будет рвать Геракл?


Я думаю, он не умрет
День без рванья - переживет!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Я думаю, он не умрет
> День без рванья - переживет!
> __________________


Вот если выпьет много водки 
И не закусит он селёдкой,
То будет целый день такой -
Геракла будет рвать, хоть он герой :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> То не вопрос - уже константа...
> Женился - будешь арестантом


Быть арестантом, право же, удача!
Ну точно так, как окольцованная птица,
Которая всё время ввысь стремится,
Как арестанту снится передача :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
 Ты, надзирательница в натуре? :Vah: 
 Арестовать кого мечтаешь?:wink:
 И в этой, жизни конъюктуре,
 Стихи об этом сочиняешь?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  Ты, надзирательница в натуре?
>  Арестовать кого мечтаешь?
>  И в этой, жизни конъюктуре,
>  Стихи об этом сочиняешь?


Быть надзирательницей скучно,
Участницей - куда же лучше!
Вы - окольцованная птица
Иль арестант? что Вам годится? :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Быть надзирательницей скучно,
> Участницей - куда же лучше!
> Вы - окольцованная птица
> Иль арестант? что Вам годится


Да не участник я давно
И птицей в небо не взлетаю.
Смотрю на мир, как на кино -
О большем я и не мечтаю...

----------


## Skadi

> Да не участник я давно
> И птицей в небо не взлетаю.
> Смотрю на мир, как на кино -
> О большем я и не мечтаю...


Сказать - везёт Вам - я не смею.
Мечтать пока ещё умею.
На мир смотреть со стороны?
В нём лучше жить и...печь блины :biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Да не участник я давно
> И птицей в небо не взлетаю.
> Смотрю на мир, как на кино -
> О большем я и не мечтаю...


Коль человек не стал мечтать,
Душе придется покидать
Никчемное, пустое тело!
(Прости, обидеть не хотела!)
Ну судя по слогам стихов,
Ты,  Лев, на многое готов!
По силе жизни в каждой строчке
Не увидала одиночку...
Мечтайте, Лев! Мечтать не вредно!
Живите долго, так сказать,
И продолжение, наверно,
Известно - вредно не мечтать!

----------


## Skadi

> Коль человек не стал мечтать,
> Душе придется покидать
> Никчемное, пустое тело!


*'Мечта разыскивает путь -
Закрыты все пути.
Мечта разыскивает путь -
Намечены пути.
Мечта разыскивает путь -
Открыты все пути!'* -
Девиз то Грина ежедневный,
Жил по нему он неизменно.
Он очень нравится и мне -
С мечтою, ведь, живёшь вдвойне! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> вредно не мечтать!


Бывает вредно и безвредно,
Смотря какая ипостась.
Такое вот по жизни кредо -
К нему пришёл я не таясь...

----------


## GerFunkel

> Да не участник я давно
> И птицей в небо не взлетаю.
> Смотрю на мир, как на кино -
> О большем я и не мечтаю...


Да... не участник я давно
Ведь лебедь голову уже не поднимает
И фильмов просмотр уже не помогает
Смотрю, смотрю, но вспомнить бы про что...

*************************************

Как хотелось бы поучаствовать
Только вот беда не зовут уже...
Наслаждаюсь я синематографом
В одиночестве и в неглиже.

P.S. Прошу не принимать на свой счет...  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Только вот беда не зовут уже


"Уже" предполагает, вроде, точку?
Иль многоточие возможно, всё же, здесь?
Ну ладно, скоротайте пока ночку,
Потом и поясните вопрос весь...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
 Как тема взвинтила тебя :Vah: 
 И строчки сбиваются с ритма...:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> Как хотелось бы поучаствовать
> Только вот беда не зовут уже...
> Наслаждаюсь я синематографом
> В одиночестве и в неглиже


Позовите меня в ресторацию...
Ощущаю в душе я прострацию...
Ой и грустно мне, одиноко мне...
Там свою печаль утоплю в вине!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Там свою печаль утоплю в вине!


Не топи себя и печаль в вине,
Нет там истины на глубоком дне.
Лучше песню спой иль послушай ты
И уйди скорей от порока-мечты...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/577153

----------


## GerFunkel

> Позовите меня в ресторацию...
> Ощущаю в душе я прострацию...
> Ой и грустно мне, одиноко мне...
> Там свою печаль утоплю в вине!:wink:


Я в вине утоплюсь и в салат упаду,
Застрелюсь, но сегодня домой не пойду.
Громче музыку!!! С грустью бороться пора.
Господа, ах пройдемте скорей в номера...

----------


## Alenajazz

> наш шпиён


На юге России, где вина ваяют
Суровый закон существует такой:
Если не пьешь ты, когда угощают - 
Значит шпион! Или просто больной...

----------


## Лев

*GerFunkel*,
*КП*,
*Alenajazz*,
*oligamoh*,



> И тут смешались кони люди


 ...в таком неистовом блуде
 И только лишь один матрас
 Постанывал по многу раз :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Если не пьешь ты, когда угощают - 
> Значит шпион! Или просто больной...


Знакома мне фраза, не знала откуда.
Теперь буду знать. Вам - "Mersi" и поклон.
Я каждому гостю на каждом застолье
Всегда говорю, что кто трезвый - шпион!

----------


## Лев

> Всегда говорю, что кто трезвый - шпион!


Если разведчик пьяни поддастся,
Дело провалит, контразведке он сдастся...:cool:

----------


## Skadi

Свистать Агента ОО7!
Матрасы - спрятать,
Кто - глух, кто - нем :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Посмотрел я как гуляет бомонд,
> Как гламурно раздают тумаков,
> Хорошо что я простой програмист.
> И не пишу я ни картин ни стихов.


Бросить пить, курить и драться,
Да в програмщики податься!:rolleyes:
Не писать картин, не сочинять стихов
Жизнь прожить подальше от грехов!kuku

----------


## Alenajazz

> Если разведчик пьяни поддастся


Главное тут - закусить и не выдать
тайну священную за столом
Ведь облажался Янус трехликий
Водку занюхивая рукавом!

----------


## Skadi

М-да....завернулись строчки внутрь
От подобных 'камасутрь'...:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> С детства был наслышан
> О двуликом Янусе.


Надо читать разные книги!
Янус - разведчик, 
Но в чем же интрига?
В чем суть названия?
2 лика разгаданы..
Но оказался тот Янус
Негадано
На вечеринке,
 где водочки выпил
Выпил по-русски -
Чем себя выдал...

----------


## overload

Мне мысля пришла на вкус,
кратка и занятна:
Янус - это Ян и Ус!
Двое их! Понятно?

----------


## Skadi

> Мне мысля пришла на вкус,
> кратка и занятна:
> Янус - это Ян и Ус!
> Двое их! Понятно?


Двуликость подтверждена,
Всё боле очевидная она :wink:

----------


## oligamoh

> Выпил по-русски -
> Чем себя выдал...


Знаю, Янус - римский бог
И Сатурна спутник.
Как же водки русской мог
Выпить сей беспутник?
Или это о другом?
Я о нем не знаю...:frown:
Подкажите, вы о ком?
Коль я тут слепая!:confused:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Янус - разведчик,





> Янус - римский бог





> это Ян и Ус


Кто  Ян - всем понятно
Кто Ус - вот вопрос?
Ответьте мне внятно: 
Он, может, матрос?
А может котейко
По кличке Ямаха?
А может
таинственная...
россомаха?

----------


## Лев

> Ответьте мне внятно:


Анналы истории тайны хранят,
Историкам что-то понятно.
Это - наука, они говорят.
Точная ли? Не поймите превратно...

----------


## Касатик

> Кто Ян - всем понятно
> Кто Ус - вот вопрос?
> Ответьте мне внятно: 
> Он, может, матрос?
> А может котейко
> По кличке Ямаха?
> 
> _Я. надеюсчь, невсерьез
> Вас замучил сей вопрос!:wink:
> ...


_..._

----------


## GerFunkel

Вчера даже я,
Отринувший чувства земные, 
Изведал печаль.
Внезапно уходят кумиры... 
Жизнь, увы, быстротечна.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кумиры ли, земные ль обыватели,
Все мы уйдем когда-нибудь к Создателю. . .
*GerFunkel*

----------


## Лев

"Не сотвори себе кумира" -
Великий Майкл сотворил.
Не принял чёрного он Мира
И строил белый - гордый был...

----------


## oligamoh

> Внезапно уходят кумиры... 
> Жизнь, увы, быстротечна.


Как знать, может быть, еще б радовал нас
И не год, и не два, а годков, эдак, тнадцать...
Но, увы, не признал цвет негроидных рас
И с Творцом стал безумный сражаться.

----------


## Лев

> Но, увы, не признал


Так и каждый из нас вызывает Творца,
Сомневаясь в Его же творении.
И какая же участь постигает борца? -
Жить в Любви или сомнении?

----------


## oligamoh

> Жить в Любви или сомнении?


Каждый любит, каждый сомневается,
Кто-то терпит, кто, пардон, кусается...
И при этом выбирает свою ношу сам,
Виноваты все, коль выбрал вдруг не по зубам.

----------


## Лев

> Виноваты все, коль выбрал вдруг не по зубам.


Говаривал И.А. Крылов: "На зеркало зачем пенять..."
Ой, :Oj:  что за образ отражает нам?
И стоит нам его принять?

----------


## Skadi

> Говаривал И.А. Крылов: "На зеркало зачем пенять..."
> Ой, что за образ отражает нам?
> И стоит нам его принять?


Иван Крылов о многом говорил
И прописные истины дарил
В великолепной стихотворной форме,
Где слово каждое свою имеет норму :wink:

----------


## КП

> В великолепной стихотворной форме,
> Где слово каждое свою имеет норму


Не нам о норме говорить
 Когда начнем стихи творить

Такой у нас менталитет -
Ни в чем ни капли меры нет.

Вот сочинил удачно строчку-
Остановись,поставь тут точку.

Но испытав минутный кайф
Так хочется продолжить драйв!

А написал еще еще столбец-
Так хорошо!Вобще пипец!

Мы будем до тех пор писать
Пока не  начинаем  спать

Стихи прекраснейшее зелье!
Все хорошо,но вот похмелье….

Не получается «поправка».
Уже исчезла кнопка «правка».

----------


## Лев

> Иван Крылов о многом говорил
> И прописные истины дарил
> В великолепной стихотворной форме,
> Где слово каждое свою имеет норму


Какая норма в каждом слове,
Если "слово речённое - ложь"? :Vah: 
Мудрецы Каббалы в букве видеть готовы
Глубины Вселенной и Всевышнего Мощь!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вот сочинил к примеру строчку-
> Остановись,поставь тут точку.


 - это в теме *overload* "Однострочия"...

----------


## КП

> Каждый любит, каждый сомневается,
> Кто-то терпит, кто, пардон, кусается...


«*Если кто не сомневается,
Тот не терпит а кусается*»

Больше мочи нет терпеть
Начал головой вертеть,
Окружающих искать
Кого можно покусать
Но никто не соглашается
Что-то люди разбегаются

К счастью обошлось без драки…
Совет хорош……..но для собаки…

----------


## Лев

> Больше мочи нет терпеть
> Начал головой вертеть,
> Окружающих искать
> Кого можно покусать


Кусаться можешь виртуально,
В ответ укушен будь готов.
Но... вроде это не реально,
А больно очень - нет уж слов...
(Какие баталии были в реалии на форуме нашем...) :Aga:

----------


## КП

> Кусаться можешь виртуально,
> В ответ укушен будь готов.


Не подготовлен я морально
И не согласен виртуально
Кусать ни девушку, ни парня.
У нас тут форум,или псарня?

----------


## Лев

> Не подготовлен я морально
> И не согласен виртуально
> Кусать ни девушку, ни парня.
> У нас тут форум,или псарня?


*Дорогие форумчане 
Мы открываем вновь обсуждение в творческом разделе, главное условие и правило которого- КАЖДЫЙ, кто здесь открывает тему, не имеет значения профессионал или любитель, должен быть готовым к тому, что в его теме будет критика и принимать ее ДОСТОЙНО.* 
Готов ты или не готов -
Любой напишет слово.
Другой поймёт из этих слов -
То винегрет иль плов...

----------


## Skadi

Ух, ты...у вас тут круто,
И ... стол хотят накрыть как-будто? :rolleyes:
Преподнести из слов салат
Наверно, каждый будет рад :biggrin:

----------


## КП

> должен быть готовым к тому





> Готов ты или не готов -





> То винегрет иль плов...





> Преподнести из слов салат
> Наверно, каждый будет рад


Мне страшно!Хочется  узнать:
Нас что,там будут шинковать? :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Мне страшно!Хочется узнать:
> Нас что,там будут шинковать?


Попасть на язычок 
Не каждому охота,
А если меж зубов цок-цок?
Тот язычок застрянет?

----------


## Касатик

> Мне страшно!Хочется узнать:
> Нас что,там будут шинковать


Тушить, месить и отбивать -:redface:
Кому что попадется!
И только тем, кто устоит,
Удача улыбнется!:wink:

----------


## juriy

> А если меж зубов цок-цок?
> Тот язычок застрянет?


Тогда одно я вам скажу
Довертесь вилке и ножу.

----------


## PAN

Простите... Не сдержалось, сорвалось...

Прошу простить меня, Поэты,
Коли задеты
Моим вмешательством иные чувства...
Порой искусство
Уводит всех нас далеко.................

Хоть нелегко,
Но темочку почистить мне пришлось...:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Прошу простить меня, Поэты


Не стоит извинения, любезный,
Ведь критика во многом нам полезна!

----------


## oligamoh

> Ведь критика во многом нам полезна!


Как говорится - все полезно,
Что человеку в рот полезло!

Но это  - просто отступленье...
А каждый слог критиковать,
Наверно, каждый должен знать,
Что это просто преступленье!
Во что мы превратим общенье
Коль будем каждого клевать?

----------


## Skadi

Прекрасно время отпуска, когда
Спокойной можно быть и не спешить,
И полюбить ещё сильнее берега,
К которым всегда хочется доплыть!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> К которым всегда хочется доплыть!


Доплыть, конечно, итересно,
Но где взять силы - неизвестно! :flower: 
Но, если б ВЫ меня позвали
В далекой дали, иль в печали.....
То все бы мог я превозмочь,
И к Вам :Oj: примчался в ту же ночь! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Доплыть, конечно, итересно,
> Но где взять силы - неизвестно!
> Но, если б ВЫ меня позвали
> В далекой дали, иль в печали.....
> То все бы мог я превозмочь,
> И к Вампримчался в ту же ночь!


К тем берегам, куда меня так манит,
Скорей всего, меня не позовут...

----------


## PAN

> Во что мы превратим общенье
> Коль будем каждого клевать?


Во что мы превратим себя
Коль будем в темах матом шпарить???......
"Культуре легче в бубен вдарить,
Чем жить, поэзию любя"...

Я допускаю, иногда,
Проходим мы по грани зыбкой -
Полунамеком и с улыбкой..............

*Чуть-чуть* возможно, господа...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паш, поэзию мы любим - знаешь сам,
Слова ласкать умеем! веришь нам? :smile:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> К тем берегам, куда меня так манит,
> Скорей всего, меня не позовут...


Тот берег, что тебя так манит,
Быстрее всяческих обманет!....
Будь острожна, не плошай!!!
И нас, почаще навещай! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Тот берег, что тебя так манит,
> Быстрее всяческих обманет!....
> Будь острожна, не плошай!!!
> И нас, почаще навещай!


Да нет, обманом там не пахнет,
Там просто кто-то тихо чахнет...
А, впрочем, может быть, и нет,
Улыбку шлёт другой....привет...
А Вы? как настроение? гитара
В Ваших руках - факт бога дара? :rolleyes:

----------


## oligamoh

> К тем берегам, куда меня так манит,
> Скорей всего, меня не позовут...


Скажи мне, добрая Skade,
Откуда столько в отпуске минора?
Я пожелать хочу тебе,
Погоды, позитива и мажора!

----------


## Skadi

> Скажи мне, добрая Skade,
> Откуда столько в отпуске минора?
> Я пожелать хочу тебе,
> Погоды, позитива и мажора!


Мажора без вкрапления минора
Не будет настоящего, поверьте.
Спасибо Вам, милейшая синьора,
За пожелание в мажоре жить и в свете
В свой отпуск. Я желаю Вам того же
И чтобы рядом был прекраснейший вельможа :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Мажора без вкрапления минора
> Не будет настоящего, поверьте.


Мажор - это радость, печален - минор...
Учили нас так, оказалось всё вздор.
Сколько весёлых песен в миноре,
А сколько печали и грусти в мажоре?

----------


## Skadi

> Мажор - это радость, печален - минор...
> Учили нас так, оказалось всё вздор.
> Сколько весёлых песен в миноре,
> А сколько печали и грусти в мажоре?


Венчал минорные прелюдии свои
Великий Бах торжественным мажором,
Как бы в конце уверенность дарил -
Всё ж торжествует свет, окутанный минором :smile:

----------


## maknata

Мажор.. Минор.. Высокие полёты...
А тут день с ночью перепутался чего то.. :Dntknw:

----------


## Лев

> А тут день с ночью перепутался чего то..


А кто их перепутал? 
Какие-то заботы?...

----------


## Касатик

> Я допускаю, иногда,
> Проходим мы по грани зыбкой -
> Полунамеком и с улыбкой..............
> 
> Чуть-чуть возможно, господа...
> __________________


Все, что "на грани" - дух щекочет,
А сердце высказаться хочет
Рука ж, подвластная уму -
ВСЕ пишет, ей культура - ни к чему!

----------


## Лев

> Рука ж, подвластная уму -
> ВСЕ пишет, ей культура - ни к чему!


Подвластна ли УМУ рука,
Что пишет без культуры?
Течёт из слов река -
В ней тонут все структуры...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Ах, отпуск! куча времени и дел,
Которых никогда не переделать...
И шепчет голос, мол, сам Бог велел
Осуществить всё то, что ты хотела :wink:

----------


## Касатик

> Течёт из слов река -
> В ней тонут все структуры


Хоршей структуре вода - не страшна
Стальной арматуре - бетона стена
Сомнительным рифмам - ворчанье и зуд!
Перо и бумага все ЭТО снесут!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Сомнительным рифмам - ворчанье и зуд!
> Перо и бумага все ЭТО снесут!


Зачем нам бумага, зачем нам перо?
Снесём без культуры в Инет-пространство
Всё то, что воистину только ZERO :Aga: 
С упорством и постоянством:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Всё то, что воистину только ZERO
> С упорством и постоянством


Зачем же так мрачно? Еще от Адама
Известно, что в куче из всякого хлама
Всегда можно что-то свое отыскать,
Почистить - и новые вирши создать! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Всегда можно что-то свое отыскать,
> Почистить - и новые вирши создать!


С виршами к вершинам
Создатели стремятся.
Думают, вершат они...
Строками плодятся:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Все мы думками грешим,
часто строчками виршим,
форум-долгожители - 
юзеры-виршители.

----------


## Kliakca

Что-то грустно тут у вас,
Флуд безрадостный в словах,
Рифмы, словно пирамиды,
Только мрачные всё виды...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Разрешите представиться*

Разрешите представиться: Я - наивная дура. 
Верю в то , что без зависти мир беспечен и светел. 
Верю, что не бессмысленны ни затишье, ни буря... 
Что за всё , что ни делаем - мы когда-то в ответе! 

Я , как лёгкая бабочка... Мне б цветные поляны . 
Мне бы песни ковыльные ветерка забияки. 
Мне б восходы малиновы, что их свежестью пряны 
И из нОчи сиреневой расцветают, как маки. 

Разрешите представиться: Я - то самое чудо! 
Вся в мечтательно-радужном, и в пухово-лучистом... 
Вроде райского яблочка на серебрянном блюде 
И росинок бесчисленно-бриллиантно-игристых. 

Я - романтика с бантиком и взъерошенной чёлкой. 
Мне во след улыбаются...и конечно навстречу. 
Я осталась попрежнему той, наивной девчёнкой, 
Мир которой хоть в памяти остаётся беспечным!

----------


## PAN

> Разрешите представиться


 :flower: ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Приятно, однако.:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Приятно, однако.


...а сладко-малиново како...

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*, :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,


Стася:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

К нам вернулась Стася?
Между букв нашлася?
Или это сладкий сон,
Льву напомнил фаэтон?

----------


## Лев

> К нам вернулась Стася?


Уходила ненадолго от нас
Анастасия иль Анастас -
Анастасия, Настасия,
Стасия, Тасия, Асия... :Vah: 
Без нашего согласия?kuku

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я пришла к вам по делу, ребятЫ.
Вы музЫкой хорошей богаты.
У меня есть певучие тексты.
Может помузицируем вместе?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*,:eek::eek::eek:

Лев нас буквами запутал,
Между строчек всё ау-кал,
Видно солнце повлияло
Или выпил бренди мало...kuku

----------


## Лев

> пришла к вам по делу, ребятЫ.
> Вы музЫкой хорошей богаты.
> У меня есть певучие тексты.
> Может помузицируем вместе?


Зайди в мою тему, послушай -
Западёт может что в твою душу.
Отпишись тогда в личке иль в теме -
Создадим мы свою теорему?

("Наше творчество", "Песни от Лев и К*")

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Или выпил бренди мало...


Сбрендить можно и без бренди,
Путать и без "Путинки".
От жары не будешь денди,
А от водки крутенький :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> Сбрендить можно


Сбрендить можно, но не нужно,
Рифмы сложатся послушно.
Если рифмы не ложаться,
То не стоит извращаться. :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Просьба. Кратко.
Давайте линки.
С поиском туго еwё...
У Малинки.:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Если рифмы не ложаться,


Чтобы бы не лажаться
С этим мягким знаком,
В слове "не ложатся"
Не должен потребляться...:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Просьба. Кратко.
> Давайте линки.
> С поиском туго еwё...
> У Малинки.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122331

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*,врединка :tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,врединка


Всё равно я - добрый:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Всё равно я - добрый


Добрый врединка :tongue::tongue::tongue::biggrin:

----------


## overload

Жил
Добрый Лев,
музыкант и поэт.
Кушал грамматику
он на обед.
Кто-то на завтрак
кушает торты - 
он обожал
заливные аккорды.
Гаммы под соусом,
терции разные
и оливье
с безударными гласными.

Тёплым июлем,
бурным Араксом
миру явилась
милая Клякса.
Всё б хорошо,
двуестишья - как сласти,
но вот - ошибка
в строчке у Насти...

Лев,
увидавши ошибочку ту,
сразу забывши свою доброту,
рыкнул:
-Позвольте, милая Клякса,
литера эта - 
как в устрицах вакса,
мяконький знак - 
не из данного теста,
можно и стукнуть
по мягкому месту...

...рыкнул - 
и снова пушист и добёр,
как в октябре
перед спячкой бобёр.

Милые дамы
из поэтесс,
Лев очень добр,
коли грамотен текст.
Но позабудьте
его доброту,
коли поставили
букву не ту.

----------


## PAN

*overload*,

Игорь... Браво... :br: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

Пусть он рычит в полутьме, полусне.
Грамотен он, только Клякса во сне,
Ручкой погладит по гриве его,
Лев позабудет где Е, а где Ё.
Точки все Пашка себе приберёг,
Лев отстоять эти точки не смог.
Бродят теперь запятые крючком,
Как для улиток...потерянный дом.

----------


## overload

Если я забуду "Ё",
это будет кисло,
если Лев забыл её - 
будет "...мать" без смысла.

----------


## PAN

> Точки все Пашка себе приберёг,


:biggrin:...
Пусть будет так...
Как узнаваемый пустяк,
В котором смысла нет, но все же...
Терять его уже не гоже...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Милые дамы
> из поэтесс,
> Лев очень добр,
> коли грамотен текст.
> Но позабудьте
> его доброту,
> коли поставили
> букву не ту.


Ах, пожалейте.
Ох , не учите!
Жизнь без ошибок
 - сложная штука!
Коль с орфографией-
в классном прикиде, 
Так ведь грамматика... - 
Разве ни мука?
Как хорошо, 
что с компьютерной графикой
Не докопаться 
до калиграфии.:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Бродат


 :Vah: 
Ты так спешишь, публикуя творенья,
Что забываешь проверить, поверь мне.
Не увлекайся до самозабвенья -
Скушай клубничного лучше варенья...:smile:

----------


## overload

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Щаз за "*кали*графию" Вам Лёва
выдаст школы по-о-олную обнову...

----------


## PAN

> Ты так спешишь, публикуя творенья,
> Что забываешь проверить,


Ошибка в тексте - не беда...
Не стОит плакать, господа...
Пишите модератору -
Буквы лишние сотру...
Вставлю буквы новые,
Гладкие, здоровые...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Щаз за "калиграфию" Вам Лёва
> выдаст школы полную обнову...


Ждём. Нам некуда спешить.
Лев. Он тоже хочет жить.
Но...мож нам ни так достанецца...
Мы же всё же иностранница.
:redface: :Aga:

----------


## overload

> Вставлю буквы новые,
> Гладкие, здоровые,


чтобы красота была,
только - 
__________________
Don`t ba-la-la...


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты так спешишь, публикуя творенья,
> Что забываешь проверить, поверь мне.
> Не увлекайся до самозабвенья -
> Скушай клубничного лучше варенья...


Кушать варенье мне много нельзя,
Смысл главнее, чем в Ворде, скользя
Буквы для флуда программой рулить,
Мне с орфографией сложно дружить! :Aga: 



> В котором смысла нет, но все же...
> Терять его уже не гоже...


Смысл сильный в этих точках,
Как веночек, весь в цветочках.
Знать по нраву это Пашке,
Если нет...держи какашки.:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Знать по нраву это Пашке,


Вы правы...
По нраву...

----------


## Kliakca

> Пишите модератору -
> Буквы лишние сотру...
> Вставлю буквы новые,
> Гладкие, здоровые...


Букву вставила сама, отчипятка, господа!!! :Aga:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Я , как лёгкая бабочка... Мне б цветные поляны .


Здравстуй, легкая бабочка!
Я мотылек! И мой путь несказанно,
Незнанно далек, но я радуюсь жизни...
Не в в этом ли суть?
Быть свободным от мыслей....
И жизни.... чуть-чуть...

----------


## overload

> Букву вставила сама, отчипятка, господа!!!


_Экспромт, не со зла, ей-ГейтЦу, просто эпиграмма такая сложилась..._

"Спешу, оставивши варенье
в "Форде",
чтобы набить своё творенье
в Ворде
и получить от Паши
одобренье
за новое своё
стихотворенье."

----------


## PAN

> и получить от Паши
> одобренье
> за новое своё
> стихотворенье."


Игорь в Ворде стих набил -
Одобренье получил...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Спасибо за забивку Ворду,
я старался,
и, слава ГейтЦу,
что не мордой
набивался.

----------


## Kliakca

> и получить от Паши
> одобренье
> за новое своё
> стихотворенье


Мне не дождаться этих точек,
Искала даже между строчек,
Но там одна лишь пустота,
Он спрятал точки не спроста!
Мои стихи не всем по нраву,
Я не искала в Паше маму,
Писала так... не по нужде,
И не печатать, чтоб негде.

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Если я забуду "Ё",
> это будет кисло,
> если Лев забыл её - 
> будет "...мать" без смысла


"Мать" без смысла - никогда!!!
В этом вся наша беда!!!:wink:

----------


## overload

*Kliakca*,
 Милая Клякса,
милая Настя.
в смысл осуждений
серьёзно не влазьте.

Форумский стих - 
не спектакль придворный,
это обычный
трёп стихотворный.

Стоит копаться,
кто тут герой?..
Здесь ошибается
каждый второй.

К ГейтЦу все трения!
Модеров волею
прения - 
это прикол.
И - не более.

----------


## PAN

> Мне не дождаться этих точек,


Ой, зря... Уйми свои печали...
И хоть друзьями мы не стали -
Ещё увижу строчек хор...
Тогда и будет разговор... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Эко диво! разыгрались -
Словом-к слову. Постарались!
В алфавите тридцать три
Буквы - их, как ХОШЬ, меси :wink:

----------


## overload

> как ХОШЬ, меси


А,б,в,г,д,е,ё,
ж,з,и,к,л,м,н,
о,п,р,с,т,у,ф,
х,ц,ч,ш,щ, ещё
твёрдый знак, ы, мягкий знак,
э,ю... я месить мастак!!!!!!!!!

*Skade*,
прости моё невежество,
но кто такой Жюльен Грюн?

----------


## Skadi

*overload*,
Эко тесто получилось! 
Игорь, браво! супер! класс!
Флуда много уродилось,
Смыслом радуешь ты нас  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Вы мне - тему,
а я - её в систему.

----------


## Skadi

И сколько 
в Вашей системе 
Наших тем? :wink::biggrin:

----------


## overload

Ваших тем у нас - вращение,
но - одна средь них глава:
*"Приглашение к общению
в стихотворной форме-два"!*

----------


## Skadi

А было "общение номер один"?
Куда ж подевался тот номер один? :redface:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> А,б,в,г,д,е,ё,
> ж,з,и,к,л,м,н,
> о,п,р,с,т,у,ф,
> х,ц,ч,ш,щ, ещё
> твёрдый знак, ы, мягкий знак,
> э,ю... я месить мастак!!!!!!!!!


А попробуй помесить
Ты английский алфавит!?

----------


## Лев

> А было "общение номер один"?
> Куда ж подевался тот номер один?


Мы так там нафлудили,
Что тему удалили:biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Ваших тем у нас - вращение,
> __________________
> Чтоб вам не оторвало рук


Почему же ВАШИХ, друг мой!?
Мы на сайте вместе ВСЕ...
А когда нас нет, уважте, :Oj: 
....Отлучились по нужде!...

----------


## overload

Мне слов на ветер не бросать,
а строфы - рифмами зализывать.
Я думал, что стихи - пис*а*ть,
а оказалось, что - поп*и*сать...

----------


## Kliakca

> А когда нас нет, уважте,
> ....Отлучились по нужде!...


Унитазов много было
И по шапкам и не раз.
Лучше нам без унитазов,
Не хотим, как в первый класс!

----------


## Лев

> Отлучились по нужде!...


Мой компьютер, вот зараза,
Далеко от унитаза.
Оторваться не могу,
Что поделать, я - бегу...
Так и бегаю по кругу:
Посоветоватся с другом
Или сам даю совет.
Не могу понять никак,
Кто мне друг, а кто мне враг.
Вдруг услышал я ответ - 
Враг твой - это Интернет!
И пойми, но только в раз.
Друг твой - это Унитаз!

----------


## Kliakca

> Друг твой - это Унитаз!


Унитаз не взять под мышку, с ноутбуком я дружу.
На природу, на прогулку с ним всегда теперь хожу!
Унитаз лишь потребитель, что едим, всё для него.
И таскать с собою в темы, нам не стоит то гом**

----------


## Skadi

> Мы так там нафлудили,
> Что тему удалили


Ясно всё. Старо, как мир -
Флуд - заразный эликсир :wink:




> Мой компьютер, вот зараза,
> Далеко от унитаза.
> Оторваться не могу,
> Что поделать, я - бегу...
> Так и бегаю по кругу:
> Посоветоватся с другом
> Или сам даю совет.
> Не могу понять никак,
> Кто мне друг, а кто мне враг.
> ...


Унитазу ода? круто...
Круче первого редута...:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Унитаз не взять под мышку, с ноутбуком я дружу.


...как усядусь с ним на крышку,
С целым миром пожужжу...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Унитазу посвящается.
 (Из воспоминаний о жизненных ситуациях)

Он единственный, кто 
всё поймёт
и ни разу не спросит,
Отчего же тебя
снова рифмой словесной 
поносит.
Отчего внешний вид 
твой зеркАлит 
его отраженьем.
Он молчит. 
Под телесно-словесным 
твоим изверженьем.
И ему всё-равно, 
брит ли, мыт ли, 
и трезв ли ты. В мире
Он единственный, 
внутренний мир чей
всё глубже и шире!

:smile: :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> ...как усядусь с ним на крышку,
> С целым миром пожужжу...


Вы пока тут пожужжите,
Мы - в тайм-аут, извините  :flower:

----------


## overload

*Лев*,




> Унитаз не взять под мышку, с ноутбуком я дружу.





> ...как усядусь с ним на крышку,
> С целым миром пожужжу...


 ай малаца... как же я люблю такие экспромты!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И таскать с собою в темы, нам не стоит то гом**


Машинам и шубам,
еде и напиткам. 
...и даже
мозолящим тУфлям 
рифмуем мы в ажиотаже.
Но почему ж
нам слова благодарности чужды
Ко всем и всему...
где наши справляем нужды?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> где наши справляем нужды?


Справлять нужду не в темах нужно,
Для модераторов натужно.
И от админа можно в раз,
На форум получить "Отказ" ! :Aga: 
Беседок много по разделам,
Но в них не гадят, как и в темах.
Здесь отдыхаем мы порой,
Не мягким местом, а душой!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Справлять нужду не в темах нужно,
> Для модераторов натужно.
> И от админа можно в раз,
> На форум получить "Отказ" !
> Беседок много по разделам,
> Но в них не гадят, как и в темах.
> Здесь отдыхаем мы порой,
> Не мягким местом, а душой!




Я думала, что в каждой теме глубже
И что видней, и мысль, и смысл... - не в слове.
Админ, ... ну да , коль тема мозг затУжит, 
Сотрёт тут всё на*...верно, хмуря брови.

Пойду-ка я... мне ль рифмою плодить,
Коль мысль всю съела кошка По Флудить.:frown:

----------


## overload

> где наши справляем нужды?


Я песнь спою об унитазе.
Его привыкли мы ругать,
его привыкли мыть, заразу,
коль получилось обо...ть,

На словеса порой мы слабы,
ругаем мерзкое подчас.
Но что б мы делали, когда бы
мы не имели унитаз?

Когда в желудке слышен шёпот
или - серьёзней звукоряд,
ты на него садишься  :Jopa: ,
и - расслабляешься. И - рад.

А если вдруг палёной водкой
был огорчён твой ливер в ночь - 
кто белой и широкой глоткой
всё сможет выплеснуть помочь?

А с пива нам куда пописать?
От семок шелуху бросать?
А если в клетке сдохла крыса?
Куда всё это нам девать?

Герой ста тысяч поколений,
своё лицо ты не утрать.
Мой унитаз! Мой белый гений!
Скажу: а мне в тебя насрать!

----------


## Kliakca

*overload*, :Ok:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я песнь спою об унитазе.



Я песнь спою o друге детства.
О нём мне только вспоминать,-
Что есть единственное средство
О том, "кто ты",- не забывать!

На словеса порой мы слабы,
Неблагодарные подчас.
Но что б мы делали, когда бы
Друзья не помнили о нас?

Когда душевный слышен шёпот
или - серьёзней звукоряд,
Мы на судьбу сгоняем злобу,
А память тешит. И ты - рад...

----------


## overload

Я строчки грызл - 
не понял смысл
нам данных слов.
я ж не ГРЫЗЛОВ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok:  :Pivo:  :Ha: 

Мы все так смачно рифмы грызли,
Слюной давились полуфраз.
Понятно , нам тут не до гризли, 
Да и тем гризлям не до нас.

Вчера ещё писали строчки
И мысль была. И смысл был.
Ах, нелирические ночки!
Ах, поэтический наш пыл!

А жизнь - куда всего попроще.
И мы слепы к тому, что рядом.
Мы воспеваем наши ноши . И
Забываем то, в чём радость.

Ну а друзья , - давно известно:
Те - познаются лишь в беде...
А не беда ль, скажите честно,
Когда мы снова при нужде?:wink: :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Ну а друзья , - давно известно:
> Те - познаются лишь в беде...
> А не беда ль, скажите честно,
> Когда мы снова при нужде?
> __________________


А в чём нужда, скажи-ка нам?
Тогда разделим пополам.
Письмо послал тебе, мой свет...
Как долго ждать привет-ответ?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А в чём нужда, скажи-ка нам?
> Тогда разделим пополам.
> Письмо послал тебе, мой свет...
> Как долго ждать привет-ответ?


Нужда в душевном, в музыкальном, 
В сердечно, песне-уникальном...
Я Вам отправила ответ.
А мне пока ответа нет.

----------


## Лев

> Я Вам отправила ответ.
> А мне пока ответа нет.


Уже конвейером ответы...
Давай уже пиши сонеты. :flower:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Я песнь спою об унитазе.
> 
> Мой унитаз! Мой белый гений!
> Скажу: а мне в тебя насрать!


Не обладая тонкостью натуры,
Стихов не написать про унитаз.
А главное так точно, так душевно.
Не в бровь, а в шоколадный глаз...

----------


## Лев

> Не в бровь, а в шоколадный глаз...


Ай-яй-яй!!! Я заяц шоколадный :Aga: 
Не оставляй без глаза, ладно?
Пусть будут оба глаза
Иль лучше скушай сразу...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Не обладая тонкостью натуры,
> Стихов не написать про унитаз.
> А главное так точно, так душевно.
> Не в бровь, а в шоколадный глаз...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> На словеса порой мы слабы,
> Неблагодарные подчас.
> Но что б мы делали, когда бы
> Друзья не помнили о нас?


Друзья для нас, как свежий бриз,
Прощают нам любой каприз.
Их, настоящих - раз, два, три -
Хоть, остальные до зари
С тобой общаться тоже рады,
Даря улыбку, как награду  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Шалуны...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Шалуны...


Шалуны, под штаны
Прячут нежно мужчины.
Для чего, почему?
Не понять нам причины.
Может быть потому...
На ветру сильно вянут.
А когда пошалить...
То глядишь и не встанут! :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А когда пошалить...
> То глядишь и не встанут!


Сказал француз, что он ещё мужчина,
Пока есть руки и язык, а немощна причина:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Сказал француз, что он ещё мужчина,


Не о мужчинах речь вели.:wink:
Примчался Лев и всё...Вали!!!
Про шалунишек шёл рассказ...
А он, - Вали, а то дам в глаз!!! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> А он, - Вали, а то дам в глаз!!!


А кто такой Вали?
Твой знакомый француз? -
Он летит из Орли?
Передать тебе груз?
Шалунишкой который зовётся...
Прилетит, ох же он оторвётся :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Стихов не написать про унитаз.


Талантов много здесь у нас
Вне всякого сомненья!
Но, чтобы, братцы,...унитаз....
И столько вдохновенья!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
А Вы сам ещё мальчишка
И такой же шалунишка -
Как выскочит, как выпрыгнет
И что-то экстра-выкинет :tongue:

----------


## Kliakca

Шалунишку оторвать? :Vah: 
Что на это скажет ...мать?
И не жалко вам француза?
Оставлять его без груза?

----------


## Лев

> А Вы сам ещё мальчишка


В окруженьи милых дам,
Буду молод я и сам...
Если Музы вдохновляют,
Тем же самым отвечаю :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ох, девчонки, такие заразы!
Доведёте меня до экстаза :Aga: :rolleyes:
Эксклюзивное это явление -
Таз, бывший в употреблении:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> В окруженьи милых дам,
> Буду молод я и сам...
> Если Музы вдохновляют,
> Тем же самым отвечаю


Ну, а мы безумно рады
Вдохновенье слать наградой!
И особенно кому?
Льву - такому шалуну kiss:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> В окруженьи милых дам,


В окруженьи милых дам,
Без трусов вам шляться срам!
Или может вы нуддист?
Шалунишка и БАБ-тиск?

----------


## Skadi

> Ох, девчонки, такие заразы!
> Доведёте меня до экстаза
> Это такое явление -
> Таз, бывший в употреблении


Далеко ли до экстаза?
Сколько? раз? ещё два раза?
Милый Лев, хранимый нами,
Не боится аж цунами :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> В окруженьи милых дам,
> Без трусов вам шляться срам!
> Или может вы нуддист?
> Шалунишка и БАБ-тиск?


Знаю, знаю - ты разденешь.
Сфотожопив, забалдеешь.
Что есстественно - не стыдно...
Если есть - пусть будет видно:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Что есстественно - не стыдно...
> Если есть - пусть будет видно


:biggrin: Что естественно - не стыдно,
Даже если будет видно.
Гордость прятать - для чего?
Она если - ого-го! :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Она если - ого-го!


Ржёшь, как в поле кобылица,
Брызжешь ты весельем.
Пусть хороший сон приснится,
Спи в своей постели...

----------


## Skadi

> Ржёшь, как в поле кобылица,
> Брызжешь ты весельем.
> Пусть хороший сон приснится,
> Спи в своей постели...


Лев, да лошадь так не ржёт
Или Вы забыли?
Как она копытом бьёт,
Сбрасывая в пыль? 
Что касается постели...
Вы так классно осмелели...:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, да лошадь так не ржёт
> Или Вы забыли?
> Как она копытом бьёт,
> Сбрасывая в пыль? 
> Что касается постели...
> Вы так классно осмелели...


Ничего я не забыл,
Хочешь чтоб изобразил?
Классно я мычу и ржу,
Кукарекаю, жужжу :Aga: 
Что касается постели,
Я смелею еле-еле... :Oj: kuku

----------


## Kliakca

> Хочешь чтоб изобразил?
> Классно я мычу и ржу,
> Кукарекаю, жужжу


Хочу!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Хочу!!!


Файл прислать или вживую в Скайпе?

----------


## Kliakca

> Что касается постели,
> Я смелею еле-еле...


Еле-еле, Лев в постели,
На себя натянет плед.
Еле-еле, засопели
Две ноздри,  луне вослед.
Еле-еле, ему снится,
Что с подругой он на пляжь...
Еле-еле, не посмели
Слишком старый на кураж!!! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Файл прислать или вживую в Скайпе?


В теме хвастал наш вельможа,
В теме надо и мычать!
А по скайпу треснет рожа,
Если рожу в скайп сувать! :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Кукарекаю, жужжу
> Что касается постели,
> Я смелею еле-еле...


А лиха беда начало,
Лишь потом бы не укачало :biggrin:
Эх, ну что ты будешь делать,
Мысль далёко полетела,
Может, слишком далеко -
Так, то ж флуд - флудить легко :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Что с подругой он на пляжь...


Нет, не снится пляж мне с мягким знаком,
Я в натуре до него пешком минут 15.
Ох и расшалилась Клякса-бяка -
А ты сыграй-ка в теме на гитаре - Мурку сбацай:tongue:

----------


## Skadi

> А ты сыграй-ка в теме на гитаре - Мурку сбацай


Как прямо 
в "Место встречи изменить нельзя" -
Там тоже "Мурку" попросили
Сыграть "законные" друзья :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> А ты сыграй-ка в теме на гитаре - Мурку сбацай


Для привелегий этих есть,
Наш музыкальный суппер Лев!!!
Напишет музыку к словам,
Я фотошоп для музы дам! :Aga: 


[IMG]http://*********ru/667307.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Нет, не снится пляж мне с мягким знаком


Мне река снится чистая с...раком :smile:
Лев, Вы раков ловили когда?
Иль для Вас это всё ерунда?

----------


## Лев

> Лев, Вы раков ловили когда?
> Иль для Вас это всё ерунда?


Нырял и видел, не ловил...
Но было дело, как-то раз,
Их привезли нам целый таз! :Vah: 
Не помню, кто-то их сварил...
И пили пиво с раками, с раками :Aga: 




> Для привИлегий этих есть,
> Наш музыкальный суппер Лев!!!
> Напишет музыку к словам,
> Я фотошоп для музы дам!


Как мне мычать, так в теме...
А как сыграть, так ты в кусты.
В такой вот теореме
Все доказательства пусты:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Нырял и видел, не ловил...
> Но было дело, как-то раз,
> Их привезли нам целый таз!
> Не помню, кто-то их сварил...
> И пили пиво с раками, с раками


Да их словить - такой пустяк!
Понравился варёный рак?
Наверно, с пивом он вкуснее...
Я ела так. С пива хмелею :rolleyes:



> В такой вот теореме
> Все доказательства пусты


На то и созданы кусты :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Все доказательства пусты


Опять наш Лёва за своё,
Нет, честно слово...Ё-моё!!!
Опять доказывать ему,
Что на гитаре я могу?:eek:
Наверно лучше мне поспать,
Пока наш Лев не стал мычать...
А он пускай себе флудит,
Глядишь, к утру сонет родит!

----------


## Лев

> Опять доказывать ему,
> Что на гитаре я могу?


В теме ты сыграть не сможешь,
Как и я смычать.
Сфотожопить можешь рожи -
Не пора ли спать?

----------


## Skadi

> Не пора ли спать?


Вы так спать хотите, Лев? 
Распугаете всех дев...:redface:

----------


## Kliakca

> В теме ты сыграть не сможешь,
> Как и я смычать.


Лёва, ты мой мурёночек,
Лёва, ты мой катёночек,
Лёва, я спать давно хочу,
Лёва, отстань, я не шучу.

Мур, мур, мур, да гаф, гаф, гаф!
В флуде Лёва был не прав.
За язык я не тянула,
Лошадь гривою матнула
И давай по теме ржать,
-Иго-го, да вашу мать!
А корова замычала,
Слышно было у причала.
Видно Лев ей дал под вымя,
Чтоб запомнила та имя.
Без будильника, с утра,
Петушок разбудит Льва.
Прокричит, закукарекав,
Чтоб у Льва открылись веки!:tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Польщён, что вдохновил тебя -
 Какой сонет ты родила!!! :Vah: 
 Но это не живые звуки :Ha: 
 Без них зеваю я от скуки :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Но это не живые звуки
>  Без них зеваю я от скуки


 :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Но это не живые звуки
>  Без них зеваю даже с***


Не в музыкальном мы разделе,
Зачем писать о беспределе?
Здесь прозою поют слегка,
А вы зажали молока!

PS; Я спать.....

----------


## Лев

> А вы зажали молока!


Да, к ночи клякса больше злеет...
Не жаден я - могу сгущёнкой угостить.
Такое вот у Лёвы молоко созреет...:rolleyes:

----------


## oligamoh

> А попробуй помесить
> Ты английский алфавит!?


A, b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,g,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r,s,t,u,v,w,x,y,z - 
Вот такой, друг, винегрет!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Унитазы, матрасы, штаны...
Сколько азарта для нашей страны!
И возвышенных тем вдруг потух огонек - 
Всем интересно - кто может, кто мог...

----------


## Лев

> И возвышенных тем вдруг потух огонек - 
> Всем интересно - кто может, кто мог...


Зачем принижать? Всё дано нам Всевышним :Aga: 
Твой голос серьёзный считает: то лишне,
Чем мы занятЫ? Что шутки не чужд сам Великий Шутник,
Сотворивший сей Мир, как Великую Шутку и при этом не сник...:rolleyes:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Зачем принижать? Всё дано нам Всевышним
> Твой голос серьёзный считает: то лишне,
> Чем мы занятЫ? Что шутки не чужд сам Великий Шутник,
> Сотворивший сей Мир, как Великую Шутку и при этом не сник...:rolleyes:


Я с вами соласен,
Но кажется мне,
Не очень приятно
Шутить о г@вне...

----------


## overload

Шутить можно,
друже.
Вступить в него -
хуже.

----------


## Лев

> Не очень приятно
> Шутить о г@вне...


Об этом не было ни слова, но...
Кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт
И вступит в это самое оно...:rolleyes:

А если хочется Высоких Сфер,
То тема творчества всегда открыта.
Взгляни - раздел тому пример...
Твори высокое, коль сферы не закрыты.

----------


## Касатик

> И возвышенных тем вдруг потух огонек


Огонек то погаснет, то вновь разгорится
Поглядим, что за тема еще народится
Про шкафы и кастрюли, еще про ножи,
А возьми, и сама нам сюжет подскажи!:wink:

----------


## oligamoh

> Зачем принижать?


Ну, вот, - опять я не в струю!
Пойду, в сторонке постою...
Постою да посмотрю - 
Хорошо ли я стою...:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Про шкафы и кастрюли, еще про ножи,


Никогда нам с тобой не расскажут мужи!:wink:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Про шкафы и кастрюли, еще про ножи,


Никогда нам с тобой не расскажут мужи!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Ну, вот, - опять я не в струю!
> Пойду, в сторонке постою...
> Постою да посмотрю - 
> Хорошо ли я стою...


Ой, Оля! Кому ...... стоя?
Коленки не дрожали?
Штанишки не упали?
Учти, ты вдохновила
Стишок сей написать.
Меня прошу на вилы
За это не сажать:rolleyes:

----------


## oligamoh

> Зачем принижать?


Ну, вот, - опять я не в струю...
Пойду, в сторонке постою.
Постою, да посмотрю - 
Хорошо ли я стою...:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Ну, вот, - опять я не в струю!


Опять сантехника!:biggrin: Ну, нет!
Давайте, лучше про обед,
Про завтрак, полдник или ужин,
Какой девиз для темы нужен?:rolleyes:

----------


## oligamoh

> Ой, Оля! Кому ...... стоя?
> Коленки не дрожали?
> Штанишки не упали?
> Учти, ты вдохновила
> Стишок сей написать.
> Меня прошу на вилы
> За это не сажать:rolleyes:


:biggrin:
Ох, Лев, кому и как даю - 
Я не каждому пою! 
А коль смогла Вас вдохновить,
За что ж тогда на кол садить?:wink:

----------


## Касатик

> Ой, Оля! Кому ...... стоя?
> Коленки не дрожали?
> Штанишки не упали?
> Учти, ты вдохновила
> Стишок сей написать.
> Меня прошу на вилы
> За это не сажать


Вам эти строки.не идут!!!:frown:
Давайте спишем все на Флуд! :Aga:

----------


## oligamoh

> Опять сантехника!


Касатик, 
Зачем сантехнике
романтик?

----------


## Kliakca

> к ночи клякса больше злеет...


Я не злею, я зверею,
Стоя спать я не умею.
Вам бы только пофлудить,
И на колья посадить.



> Ну, вот, - опять я не в струю...
> Пойду, в сторонке постою.


Видать горшочек слишком мал,
А Лева просто зубоскал!
Украл тихонечко горшок,
Ехидно смотрит в потолок.

----------


## Касатик

> Зачем сантехнике
> романтик?


А если прохудится сальник?
Иль радиатор потечет,
К поэту кто домой придет?

----------


## Alenajazz

[QUOTE=oligamoh]За что ж тогда на кол садить?
Ведь можно любого переубедить!
Переговоры - и тогда
Крепость неприступная взята!
Осада длительная
 И тогда
Другая крепость тоже взята.
Для самых стойких крепостей
Есть штурм! Потом идет вручение ключей!

А дамы - как крепости, 
Штурмуют их воители
И все свои прелести
Они отдают победителям!

----------


## oligamoh

Наташа, не поверишь, приходили!
Такого "чебуреки" натворили!
Кому скажу, тех смех берет!
Никто их больше не зовет!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> И все свои прелести
> Они отдают победителям!


Допустим, прелести, не все
И отдает не каждая,
А только та, что как воитель, - 
Самая отважная!

----------


## Лев

> А дамы - как крепости, 
> Штурмуют их воители


Бывают и нелепости -
Вы знать их не хотите ли?
Штурмовиками "крепости"
Бывают и тогда...
Мужей отбивают,
Семьи разрушая,
Не надо нам ля-ля:rolleyes:
Бывает, всё бывает...

----------


## Касатик

> Мужей отбивают,
> Семьи разрушая


О, если Вас послушать, Лев,
Идет коварство все от дев:redface:
А бедные мужчины
Страдают без причины:frown:
Несчастных отбивают,
Их семьи разрушают,
Потом, натешившись сполна,
Их прогоняют со двора! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> О, если Вас послушать, Лев,
> Идет коварство все от дев


Тобой написаны слова
На строки из контекста.
Их смысл не в том, ты - не права,
Не крутовато тесто?
Прочти сначала: "Бывает, ВСЁ бывает...":rolleyes:
И... много раньше - так смысл поймёшь.
Давай-давай! Чего ты ждёшь?

----------


## Касатик

> И... много раньше - так смысл поймёшь.
> Давай-давай! Чего ты ждёшь?


Вы, Лев, какой-то раздраженный,
Или немного утомленный?...
Не всем дан ум, какой у Вас
И рифм отточенных запас..... :Aga: !
А, "вынув строки из контекста",
Я поняла, что поняла...
Теперь от слов не отвертеться,
Такие, уважаемый, дела!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Штурмовиками "крепости"
> Бывают и тогда...


Случается беда.

Да, я сравнила крепости
с дамами прекрасными.
Занятие для сильных -
Поэтому опасное.

Переговоры, штурм, осада...
Все три я стадии держалась
Но пали бастионы! Очень надо
Чтобы мечты  всегда сбывались!

Хоть дочь моя и говорит
Что у меня и не мечта, а планы
Вот в этом весь и колорит:
Планировать, мечтать и воплощать -
Так появились аэропланы!

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*,
Остынь, уймись, прими как есть,
В стихах твоих слащава лесть.
А горечь выплюнь, разотри,
И дам к общению прими.
Хватает ханженства везде,
Пусти погреться при звезде.
И не гони от унитаза...
Ох, унитаз...опять...зараза...

----------


## Лев

*Касатик*,
*Alenajazz*,
*Kliakca*,
 Не есть я то, что в строках есть
 И раздраженью не подвержен.
 Из строчек принимаю весть
 И отвечаю на неё прилежно.
 Плетенье рифмы - для меня игра,
 Всё не всерьёз - понять пора...:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И не гони от унитаза...
> Ох, унитаз...опять...зараза...


Белый и строгий
Вид он имеет
После дороги
Его вожделеет
Каждый - кто скажет,
Что это не так?
Кое-кто мажет...
Но все терпит чувак:
Людские насмешки
И сбитость прицела
То, что нам в спешке
Нету и дела
До его очень
Глубокой души
И то, что на помощь
Всегда он спешит!!!!

----------


## Лев

Даааа......... девчонки :Vah: 
Эк вас проняла зараза!!!
Давно уже вы не в пелёнках,
Слагаете в азарте оды унитазу:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Даааа......... девчонки
> Эк вас проняла зараза!!!
> Давно уже вы не в пелёнках,
> Слагаете в азарте оды унитазу:rolleyes:



Ах, учитель, друг и брат,
Кто же в этом виноват?
Мне насколько помнится:
К Вам вина и клонится!

Развернули эко дело.
Никому теперь не спится!
"ОН" то милый, а то белый
То в квартире , то в больнице.

То любимый, то проклятый...
С крышкой, с ковриком и без.
Мог бы чудом быть девятым!
Жаль, что семь всего....чудес :)

----------


## Лев

> Мне насколько помнится:
> К Вам вина и клонится!


От вина, от вина
Голова-то клонится
И кружИтся голова,
Хмель-дурманом полнится...

----------


## oligamoh

> Бывают и нелепости -
> Вы знать их не хотите ли?
> Штурмовиками "крепости"
> Бывают и тогда...
> Мужей отбивают,
> Семьи разрушая,
> Не надо нам ля-ля
> Бывает, всё бывает...


Мой добрый Лев!
Сегодня утром в 05:57
Вы цитировали не меня совсем!
Я говорила о другом
Вернее, о других!
Прошу не вешать на меня 
Чужих сложений стих!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Прошу не вешать на меня 
> Чужих сложений стих!


В 0. 25 я отвечаю,
Не откажусь от слов своих.
Чужих стихов наградой не считаю
И не повешу ни тебя ни их...:rolleyes:
*oligamoh*, ты что бухгалтер?
По полочкам разложила стихи...
Иль очень жмёт бюстгальтер?
Так ты его-то расстегни :Aga:

----------


## oligamoh

> Штурмовиками "крепости"
> Бывают и тогда...
> Мужей отбивают,
> Семьи разрушая,


Меня сейчас все женщины побьют,
Иль в лучшем случае, поспишут всё на флуд!
Но я всегда на стороне мужчин - 
На всё про всё ответ, увы, один:
Коль муж пошел - не надо выть белугой
И проклинать _ее_ и белый свет 
Критиковать себя, конечно, трудно,
Но в _ней_ нашли, лишь то, что дома нет.
Поэтому, девчонки, вы простите,
(И мужики пусть тоже не молчат - 
Коль новизна гуляет в аппетите).
Отдайте им того чего хотят!:wink:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Так ты его-то расстегни


А бес в ребро тебя колотит! :Aga: 
И, как мальчишку, за нос водит!:smile:

----------


## КП

> oligamoh, ты что бухгалтер?
> По полочкам разложила стихи...
> Иль очень жмёт бюстгальтер?
> Так ты его-то расстегни


Если в бюстгалтере тесном причина
Значит стихи написал не мужчина?
Раньше я думал ,встречая сей  НИК,
Что «*Олигамох*» типичный мужик…
Уж извини за нечайную шалость,
Сразу не въехал,попутал я малость.
:frown:
Хватит нас интриговать-
НИК пора расшифровать!!!
:redface:

----------


## oligamoh

> Хватит нас интриговать-
> НИК пора расшифровать!!!


Что в имнеи моем тебе,
Ах, уважаемый КаПе?
Всё очень просто  - Ольга я!
И тридцать лет уже, друзья!
А что касается приставки,
Так это просто для затравки.
Последних буквочек сплетенье - 
Всё это мужево творенье.

Короче, Павел, этот ник
Придумал, всё-таки, мужик!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Но я всегда на стороне мужчин - 
> На всё про всё ответ, увы, один:


Никто уже не удивится,
Что виноваты двое - убитый и убийца :Aga: 



> А бес в ребро тебя колотит!
> И, как мальчишку, за нос водит!


Не бес рукою моей водит,
А Музы песню хороводят:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Скажу я пару строк, простите - влез,
ушедши вместе с Музою налево...
А мне вот - в то ребро ударил бес,
с которого потом стругали Еву...

----------


## КП

> А мне вот - в то ребро ударил бес,
> с которого потом стругали Еву...


Ну офигеть, скажу я вам….
Так ты и есть тот лох - Адам?
Устроил мужикам облом…..
Вопрос стоит теперь «ребром»:
За весь коварный "женский род"
В ответе будет «Оверлод»!!!
:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Ха-ха, дружище, вот те краб.
Но - что б мы делали без баб?

----------


## Касатик

> Ха-ха, дружище, вот те краб.
> Но - что б мы делали без баб?


Ах, вот какая незадача!
Без баб не ходит в дом удача!?:wink:
А, может, женщину позвать?
Чтоб с пользой время скоротать?!:tongue:

----------


## КП

> Но - что б мы делали без баб?


Лишиться ценного ребра?
А кость не вынуть из бедра?

Ни на какие  женские прелести
Не променяю вставные челюсти.

Потому-что боюся панически я
Терять свои органы анатомическия
 :Vah:

----------


## Касатик

> Плетенье рифмы - для меня игра,
> Всё не всерьёз - понять пора...


А кто же в этом сомневался?!:smile:
Чтоб царь зверей на слог попался?...
Я заявляю без прикрас,
Что очень уважаю Вас!:smile:

----------


## КП

> Чтоб царь зверей на слог попался?...
> Я заявляю без прикрас,
> Что очень уважаю Вас!


 Попробуй Льва не уважать...
 Он может всех с амном сожрать....
:frown:
На выбор:
"Заставит львят себе рожать"
:biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Попробуй Льва не уважать...
> Он может всех с амном сожрать....


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Смешно, хотя и.....грубовато!
Пускай уж лучше будут... львята! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Смешно, хотя и.....грубовато!
> Пускай уж лучше будут... львята!


Согласие уж есть. Нарочно, не нарочно...
Зачатие произведём мы непорочно?:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

> Согласие уж есть. Нарочно, не нарочно...
> Зачатие произведём мы непорочно?


Так , по сему и быть!.. :Aga: 
Начнем царей-зверей плодить! :Vah:

----------


## КП

> Нарочно, не нарочно...
> Зачатие произведём мы


Один моментик есть условный: 
«А львята будут с родословной»?
Чтобы могли мы без опаски
Купить плоды  случайной вязки.
:biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Лишиться ценного ребра?


Ох, бабоньки , - ребровые подруги!
Ведь как трясутся наши други
За недостачу в ихнем теле!
Так вот вопрос: "На самом деле,
Так из чего бы вы хотели
Слепить вторую половину?"
Неужто снова лазить в глину?

----------


## Лев

> Так из чего бы вы хотели
> Слепить вторую половину?"
> Неужто снова лазить в глину?


Не заботься о плодах,
В Эдемских садах.
Есть Садовник -
Главный Виновник...

----------


## oligamoh

> Начнем царей-зверей плодить!


А почему уверены так вы,
Что народятся только львы?
А вдруг на свет родятся львицы - 
Природа может ошибиться...

----------


## КП

> А почему уверены так вы,
> Что народятся только львы?


Лев твердо знает свое дело.
Нет опытнее в сексе чела.
 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 27 минут*



> Есть Садовник -
> Главный Виновник...


Этот самый ваш садовник 
В вивисекции виновник.
Вот бы вам так «на живую»
Говоря про цель благую
И приняв святую позу
Безо всякого наркозу
С мясом оторвать ребро.
То и есть «творить добро»?
 :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> С мясом оторвать ребро.
> То и есть «творить добро»?


Творение добра 
Без боли не бывает иногда.
Так мать дитя рожает в муках боли,
Освободив его так от "неволи"...

----------


## КП

Нельзя ниче придумать штоли,
Чтоб вовсе обойтись без боли?
И неспроста придумал ОН
Такой смешной атракцион:
Парк под названьем "Парадиз"-
Швырять людишек сверху вниз.
Никто,упав с крутых небес,
Еще обратно не залез.
:mad:

Да!Это- стремные стихи.
Пошел замаливать грехи.

:frown:

----------


## oligamoh

> Безо всякого наркозу
> С мясом оторвать ребро.


А что, никто из вас не знал,
Что рёбра рвали, когда спал
Благочестеивый наш Адам?
Не надо бить на жалость нам!
И отрвали одному...
А ваши слезы тут к чему?:smile::wink:

----------


## Black Lord

Умоюсь утренней росой
И по лугам пройдусь босой.
Пока наш Лев с гаремом ладит
И стихотворно флудом правит.
Раздую затхлую печаль,
Налью покрепче черный чай
И завалюсь на сеновал,
От суеты мирской устал...

----------


## КП

> И отрвали одному...
> А ваши слезы тут к чему?


Адама бог лишил ребра.
И то не помер тот едва.
А если бабам волю дать-
Весь пенис могут оторвать!!! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Умоюсь утренней росой
> И по лугам пройдусь босой.


Не порежься осокой-травой,
Подминая ногою босой.
От мирской суеты отдохнёшь -
В чёрном чайфе забвенье найдёшь:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А если бабам волю дать-
> Весь пенис могут оторвать!!!


В истории подобное случалось
И что-то у кого-то отрезалось.
Иль баба вжик-вжик-вжик
Или у бабы вырезал мужик... :Oj:  :Vah:

----------


## КП

> Раздую затхлую печаль,
> Налью покрепче черный чай
> И завалюсь на сеновал,
> От суеты мирской устал...


Всяку гадость перед сном ты не раздувай.
И не вздумай выпивать крепкий черный чай.
От такого чифиря не заснешь спокойно.
Хряпни водки триста грамм-отдохни достойно.
 :Russian:

----------


## Касатик

> Пока наш Лев с гаремом ладит


 Чтоб не держать у Левы свечку :Oj: 
 Разденусь донага, и -  в речку!
 Колодезной воды напьюсь
 И на полати завалюсь!:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Чтоб не держать у Левы свечку
> Разденусь донага, и - в речку!
> Колодезной воды напьюсь
> И на полати завалюсь!


 Зачем на печке Леве свечки?

А ты "походу" не строга.
Зачем разделась до нага?
И для кого ты в речке мылась?
С кем на полати завалилась?
 :Oj:

----------


## GerFunkel

> Не заботься о плодах,
> В Эдемских садах.
> Есть Садовник -
> Главный Виновник...


Ева от скуки, иль тоски
В раю имела всех в мозги.
К тому же, с той прекрасной эры,
В еде, увы, не знала меры.
И хоть являлася творением,
Уже страдала ожирением.
А сотона с древнейших пор
Балдел от утонченных форм
Присутствие ж в раю такого...  :Jopa: 
Могло бы испугать любого.
И чтоб натешиться сполна
И вид исправить из окна,
Решил подсунуть Еве плод,
Ведь знал что Ева всё сожрет.
Ну в общем так и получилось,
Всё съела и не подавлась.
Доволен  ацкий сотона,
Прекрасным видом из окна.

----------


## Лев

> Зачем на печке Леве свечки?


Зачем такое сгоряча? -
Нет лампочек от Ильича?

----------


## КП

> Зачем такое сгоряча? -
> Нет лампочек от Ильича?


Слишком уж оригинально:
Лампа внутрива……..льно.
И опасно "сгоряча"
Трогать лампу Ильича.
Коль хвалится стало нечем
Не помогут даже  свечи.
Мы в секс-шопе для старушки
Купим новые игрушки.:frown:

----------


## oligamoh

> Ведь знал что Ева всё сожрет.


Тобой описанный нам вид - 
Не Ева это - троглодит!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А если бабам волю дать-
> Весь пенис могут оторвать!!!


КаПе, я смех сдержу едва ли,
Тебя послушать - обалдеть - 
Не ужто так тебя порвали,
Что не на что штаны надеть?

Конечно, не прими всерьез
Мой с подковыркою вопрос!

----------


## КП

> Тобой описанный нам вид - 
> Не Ева это - троглодит!


Нам правду "Радио"  вещает.
Оно ,тупых нас, просвещает.
"Открытья века" сообщает. 
Тебя все это возмущает?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Не ужто так тебя порвали,
> Что не на что штаны надеть?


 Меня не то чтобы порвали.
Здоровье только подорвали.
Не надо косо так глядеть.
Штаны могу пока надеть.:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

> Не порежься осокой-травой,
> Подминая ногою босой.


Нет осоки, нет печали,
Мягко спать на сеновале.
Лишь ковыль, да васильки,
На лугах Шексны - реки.



> Всяку гадость перед сном ты не раздувай.
> И не вздумай выпивать крепкий черный чай.
> От такого чифиря не заснешь спокойно.
> Хряпни водки триста грамм-отдохни достойно.


Угли в камине раздувать,
Не гадость в сладкий чай кидать.
А с алкоголем не дружу,
С "Купеческим" вдвоём сижу.



> Чтоб не держать у Левы свечку
> Разденусь донага, и - в речку!
> Колодезной воды напьюсь
> И на полати завалюсь!


Ах, тридцать пятый регион,
Пополнил Лёвы батальон.
Теперь и в баньке не один,
Как "Падишах" он, господин!!!

----------


## Лев

> Теперь и в баньке не один,
> Как "Падишах" он, господин!!!


Погода градусов за тридцать
И в баню можно не ходить.
Я, потом истекая, встаю мыться
Под душ, чтоб душу с телом примирить...:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Погода градусов за тридцать
> И в баню можно не ходить.


Погода градусов за тридцать
И в баню можно не ходить.
С утра скорей опохмелиться
Про все проблеммы позабыть.
Зачем нам мыться,утруждаться?
Шампуни,мыло покупать?
Гораздо проще почесаться
И снова выпивки набрать...
 :Alcoholic:

----------


## GerFunkel

Баня правит, баня парит,
Баня  :Jopa:  не ошпарит.
Если хочешь быть здоров,
Накидай побольше дров!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Как говорил наш инструктор в турклубе
(помню, жарко было весь день):
- Мыться? В баню? Зачем это надо?
Моются те, кому чесаться лень!

----------


## Лев

> Мыться? В баню? Зачем это надо?
> Моются те, кому чесаться лень!


Когда мне жарко - я потею,
Когда потею - я воняю. :Vah: 
А в банной печке уголь тлеет
И баню жарко раскаляет...

----------


## Alenajazz

> И баню жарко раскаляет...


Погоды нынче не те
Чтоб в баню дружной толпой...
А гимн своей чистоте
Поем мы в душе, водой
Мы очищаем свои:
Тела, загаром покрытые...
Мечтаем: хоть бы дожди!
(с апреля уж позабытые...)
Но 38  в тени 
Вещает диктор довольный
И гаснут в окнах огни -
На юге, в первопрестольной,
 В Саратове и в Рязани...
Лишь Лев гуляет по саванне!

----------


## oligamoh

> Мечтаем: хоть бы дожди!


А нам бы погреться - 
Июнь весь лило!
Хотя и при солнце
Дышать тяжело!
Наш край партизанский - 
Реки, болота...
Нам золотой середины охота!

----------


## Лев

> Лишь Лев гуляет по саванне!


То в душ, то в ванну...

----------


## КП

> Июнь весь лило!
> Хотя и при солнце
> Дышать тяжело!
> Наш край партизанский - 
> Реки, болота...


*Товарищ!Нам не про погоды
Говорите с пятого на десятое.
Партизанили в какие годы?
Признавайтесь-в пятидесятые?!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

А дамочка-то на картинке в бандане!!!! Тлетворное влияние запада!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Анекдот. Приехал американец из СССР. Его все спрашивают: "Как там дамы в СССР? Какие они?" Рассказывает:
- Дамы там делятся на 3 группы. 1 группа - ходят в  косынках, называются работницы. 
2 группа - ходят в фартуках и косынках, называются домработницы. А 3 группа - то ли леди, то ли ляди, но такие девчушки симпатичные!!! (извините, что в прозе, но сейчас время такое - не до стихов!)

----------


## oligamoh

> Партизанили в какие годы?
> Признавайтесь-в пятидесятые?!!!!


Мой друг! Прости, но в эти годы
Ни коммунистов, ни погоды
В глаза я точно не видала!
А что там было я узнала
Из книг, учебников, журналов,
И голубых телеэкранов.
Клянусь, как Зося
На допросе!!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Клянусь как Зося на допросе - 
Партийной быть  - не довелось мне!

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Мой друг! Прости,


Ах, Оленька, за ЧТО прощать?
Тебя хотел  бы я обнять! :Oj: 
Да, муж, боюсь, твой не поймет,
И ...сильно мне лицо набьет!:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> И ...сильно мне лицо набьет!


*Юрий Борисович*, 
Кто повесил вдруг гитару,
Вместо галстука, на шею?
Хоть не трогал "Вашу маму",
Петь теперь мне всю неделю...
Где резной тот полисад,
Писем нет давно от милой,
Мне без Оленьки никак,
Стала Вологда унылой.
Постучи же, позвони,
Напиши письмо, открытку,
Что бы я, как в первый раз,
Увидал твою улыбку!:biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Да, муж, боюсь, твой не поймет,
> И ...сильно мне лицо набьет!


Сначала он убьет меня,
А после "сядет на коня"!:wink:
ШУТКА
За вертуальный поцелуй
Убьет лишь только обалдуй!:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> "сядет на коня"


И коня гоня
Он помчит в ночи
Зубы стиснул он
А  внутри звучит:
"Торопись скорей!
Торопись домой!
Джим, меняй коней!
 Кто-то там с женой..."
Он загнал коня
Еле сам дошел...
"Ой, так кто же я?
Я не Джим! Я - Пол!"

----------


## oligamoh

КаПе, Ты жив? Что за картина?
Или напился, как скотина,
Что перепутать бедный смог,
Где вытрезвитель, а где морг?
Давай, дружок, скорей вставай -
Людей так больше не пугай!

----------


## Лев

> КаПе, Ты жив? Что за картина?
> Или напился, как скотина,


Хотел бы видеть я картину,
Когда домашняя иль дикая скотина
Вдрызг напивается, как может человек -
Я б не забыл эту картину ни во век...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Я б не забыл эту картину ни во век...


Жуткая картина!
Не для нежных леди:
Напоили погранцы 
Белого медведя.
Грустно им, служивым
Снег кругом и холод...
А медведя жалко!
Это ведь не повод...

----------


## Kliakca

Попугай вдруг наш напился,
Дебоширил, что есть сил.
В рюмку с виски он свалился,
И такое начудил!!!

----------


## PAN

> Жуткая картина!
> Не для нежных леди:
> Напоили погранцы 
> Белого медведя.


:biggrin:...

[IMG]http://*********ru/697903.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Попугай вдруг наш напился,
> Дебоширил, что есть сил.
> В рюмку с виски он свалился,
> И такое начудил!!!


Извините за прозу, но в тему...

Есть такие попугаи – Жако. Многие про них слышали, но вряд ли кто-нибудь видел. На вид они невзрачные, небольшие, разика в два-три больше размерами, чем волнистые, серенькие, без особых украшений. Одно только их отличает – интеллект. Очень быстро они учат человеческую речь и мало того, вовремя и к месту применяют полученные знания.
Попугаи Жако обитают в Африке, и, несмотря на всю свою дикость, очень быстро привыкают и привязываются к людям, особенно если начинают общаться с ними еще птенцами. Один из военных советников, из командировки, как раз привез такого птенца. Маленького и голенького, еще не обросшего перьями, офицеры кормили его с руки и всячески приручали. Уже через год он подрос и, хотя не научился летать, принялся бодро бегать по помещениям.
К тому времени серенький попугайчик уже знал массу русских, английских и португаш (португальско-английский диалект, на нем говорит основная масса населения Анголы) ругательных слов и вовсю ими пользовался в повседневной жизни.
Когда утром его хозяин уходил мыться, Жако выбегал из комнаты и важно шел по коридору, заглядывая во все комнаты подряд и комментируя увиденное:
- Как же так? Что за х@//я? – вопрошал он, заглядывая в первую комнату – там все спали, что не соответствовало попугайскому распорядку.
- На-а-аадо же! – заключал он и шел дальше.
- Сми-и-ирнааааа! – орал Жако у входа в другую комнату. Там обитал генерал-майор М. старший среди военных советников и известный своим командирским басом, а так же любовью подать хорошенькую такую, чтоб неграм света не взвидеть, команду.
- А? Что?! Где? Б@я!!! – вопил пробуждающийся генерал, потом отворачивался к стенке, и бурчал, - Чтоб ты сдох, пернатое.
- Сам дурак! – не оставался в долгу попугай и шел дальше.
В следующей комнате только продирали глаза переводчики, и к ним Жако обращался на буржуйском:
- **** you, не так ли, господа??
- Жако! Не зли меня! – кряхтел Денис.
- Мая твая не панимает! – гордо заявлял попугай и шел дальше. Полковник Крокодил обычно к тому времени уже вовсю бодрствовал, был занят работой, написанием писем на родину и употреблением местного пива. Его комната как раз шла следующей после переводчиков. Возле нее Жако обычно задерживался и провозглашал менторским тоном зама по воспитательной работе:
- Опять бухаете, товарищи?! Как можно!
- Не учите меня жить! – отвечал Крокодил и протягивал руку к попугаю. Жако важно вышагивал к нему, потом взбирался как на жердочку на указательный палец, оттуда на стол и говорил:
- Безобр-р-р-р-азие! Никакого пор-р-ядка! Кругом сплошное пьянство и разврат! Вы так не считаете? – и вопросительно заглядывал полковнику Крокодилу в глаза.
- Согласен полностью! – поддерживал Крокодил и наливал попугаю пива в блюдечко.
- Ур-р-ра! – провозглашал тост попугай и пил, - Ухххх, спиртяшшшка!
Поскольку комната полковника Крокодила по коридору была далеко не последняя, и не только Крокодил радовался пиву жарким утром – к своему хозяину, уже выходящему из душа, Жако добирался в состоянии некоторого алкогольного опьянения.
- Эх, вы, сволочи… - грустно говорил хозяин попугая, - Опять напоили. Ну и что мне с тобой делать?
- Пошли по бабам!! – отвечал попугай и оба они удалялись похмеляться в свою комнату…
Дело, тем временем близилось к дембелю, хозяину Жако предстояло отправиться на родину. Чемоданы собраны, фотографии распечатаны, билеты куплены, джипы до аэропорта заправлены, словом, скоро, всего-то через полсуток она – Родина, холодная и страшно мокрая по сравнению с Луандой. Русский язык повсюду, а не только среди своих. Негров мало и без оружия все. Нищета, да не та. Соскучился, в общем.
А как же быть с попугаем?
Почему бы не сделать так, как делали поколениями остальные советники? Напоить воина, до сна богатырского и провозить прямо в багаже? Однако не тут-то было! По заветам предков, для маленького попугайчика, чтоб хватило на сутки неподвижности, достаточно одной чайной ложки чистого спирта. Если попугай большой – тогда столовой.
Военный совет, после употребления допинга, постановил, что Жако таки большой. Тут же был налит в столовую ложку спирт и представлен попугаю.
- Спирртяшшшка! – сказал попугай и выпил.
Потом он икнул и сказал:
- Ой мороз, мороз…
- Кажется, мало… - сказал владелец пернатого.
- Не морозь меня, - сообщил Жако.
- Так давай еще нальем, - предложил генерал.
Налили. Попугай, нерешительно потоптался вокруг угощения, кося на него то одним, то другим глазом. Было видно, что выпить ему хочется, но при этом как-то боязно. Наконец, переборов все сомнения, Жако выпил вторую столовую ложку спирта.
- Не мо-рр-озь меня! Моего коня! – сказал он, покачнулся и упал на бок.
- Ну и слава богу. Щас уложим его в тару, да и поедем, мужики, – сказал хозяин птицы и встал из-за стола.
- Пьянь! Кругом одна пьянь, б@4ха муха, - неожиданно сказал Жако и пошевелил когтистыми лапами.
Все замерли. Советники, молча и сосредоточенно пересчитывали количество спирта в две столовые ложки относительно своих размеров. Пока считали, Жако щелкнул клювом и встал. Воинственно задрав хохолок, он сказал:
- Гулять, так гулять! Гусар-р-ры! Шампанского коню!
- Обалдеть! Сейчас еще буянить начнет, - сказал переводчик.
- Силен бродяга, - пробормотал генерал.
- Ну, сволочи! – вскипел хозяин попугая, - Споили все-таки птицу мне! Ну я вам устрою!
- Да ладно, не кричи, не споили, а натренировали. А то с непривычки бы наоборот ласты мог склеить, точнее крылья.
- Да? И что мне теперь делать?
- Во-первых, успокоиться, а во-вторых, налить еще. Просто Жако оказывается тертый калач. В холода точно не помрет теперь.
После третьей попугая действительно сморило в глубокий пьяный сон и его упаковали в багаж. Перелета он, естественно не заметил, поскольку дрых до самого конца путешествия, и пришел в себя только дома у своего хозяина. Когда он очнулся и выбрался из коробочки, сердобольный полковник уже держал наготове блюдечко пива:
- Ну как, Жакошка? Голова не болит?
Попугай встрепенулся, поднял хохолок и сказал:
- Холодно, б@я! – потом подошел к блюдечку и похмелился. Видимо по старым дрожжам опьянение вернулось и он, уже самостоятельно, пошел к коробке, где и улегся с комфортом.
- Прям как ты, - сердито заметила жена хозяина, наблюдавшая всю картину сначала и до конца.
- Пиd@р-р-р@cы! – выкрикнул Жако и уснул.
- Точно как ты! – убежденно сказала жена.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

Лев !!!!:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/689711.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Недавно рассказал племянник мой:

 Влетел в окошко попугай,
 На языке своём прокаркал - дай.
 От угощенья он не отказался
 И намекнул, что он бы и остался.
 Не мог его оставить мой племянник -
 Он очень занят, ты попка не избранник.
 Поел и отдохнул, освободи-ка стул.
 Завозмущался попугай - 
 Ругай его иль не ругай,
 Но палкой пригрозить пришлось -
 Он улетел, всё обошлось...

----------


## PAN

> Он улетел, всё обошлось...


Как хорошо, что залетел не лось,
Или, к примеру, слон...
Их палкой не прогонишь вон...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Как хорошо, что залетел не лось,
> Или, к примеру, слон...
> Их палкой не прогонишь вон...


Летающих слонов, лосей?
О них я не слыхал...
Вот тараканы залетают,
Но лучше б их я и не знал(бррр...):biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Летающих слонов, лосей?
> О них я не слыхал...


Какие, право, наши годы...
Ещё увидим чудеса природы...
Я верю, может слон летать...
Коль хорошо ему поддать...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/687662m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oligamoh

> Коль хорошо ему поддать...


Ну, если хорошо поддать,
То каждый сможет полетать!
Да только есть одна беда - 
Загадим небо, господа!
 :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Да только есть одна беда - 
> Загадим небо, господа!


Ещё не отменён закон Ньютона
И с неба будут падать тонны... :Vah:

----------


## GerFunkel

Да, если собраться и сильно поддать,  :Pivo: 
Летит даже то, что не может летать.
Но с чудесами становится туго,
Когда от тебя залетает подруга...

----------


## Лев

> Но с чудесами становится туго,
> Когда от тебя залетает подруга...


Защитник слетел или он разорвался?
А может быть друг очень-очень старался? :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Защитник слетел ли он разорвался?
> А может быть друг очень-очень старался?


Скорее, там было и это, и то,
И свечку ещё там держал Дед-Пыхто :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Скорее, там было и это, и то,
> И свечку ещё там держал Дед-Пыхто


...пламя свечи пыхтеньем гасило,
Свечку держал? Сохрани тогда силу...

----------


## Skadi

> Свечку держал? Сохрани тогда силу...


Пока кто-то гасит пыхтеньем свечу,
Кому-то лишь мысль "может, не залечу?":biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Порнографический вышел рассказ,
Кто - то защитнику плюнул под глаз,
Он промахнулся и в цель не попал,
Кто - то в потёмках без чувства упал.

----------


## Лев

> Порнографический вышел рассказ,
> Кто - то защитнику плюнул под глаз,
> Он промахнулся и в цель не попал,
> Кто - то в потёмках без чувства упал.
> __________________


Дебет с кредитом, Андрюша, ты свёл.
Порно-не-порно - рассказчик ушёл...

----------


## Skadi

Лев, прочитала те строки, что выше 
О попугаях - поэма бы вышла,
Если б смогли Вы в стихах изложить!
Иль теорему Вам ту не решить? :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, прочитала те строки, что выше 
> О попугаях - поэма бы вышла,
> Если б смогли Вы в стихах изложить!
> Иль теорему Вам ту не решить?


Большие формы? То не мой формат.
От многословия бываю туповат:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Большие формы? То не мой формат.
> От многословия бываю туповат


Ну да, ну да, логичность - Ваш конёк,
Когда одну нам надо лишь из ста дорог :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> одну нам надо лишь из ста дорог


Идти по одной? Всю жизнь? Вот тоска...
А я вот люблю перекрестки!
Развилка, другая дорога, тропа
Вьется лентой вдоль речки неброско...

----------


## Skadi

> Идти по одной? Всю жизнь? Вот тоска...
> А я вот люблю перекрестки!
> Развилка, другая дорога, тропа
> Вьется лентой вдоль речки неброско...


Развилки! кто же их не любит?
Но поворот, порой, и губит...
И, как к спасению - к прямой
Дороге вновь летишь стрелой!

----------


## Лев

> Ну да, ну да, логичность - Ваш конёк,
> Когда одну нам надо лишь из ста дорог


Во множестве вижу единство дорог,
А логика? Если и мой тот конёк -
Взнуздаю конька человеческой логикой,
А понукать предоставлю Божественной... Нно, трогай!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Во множестве вижу единство дорог,
> А логика? Если и мой тот конёк -
> Взнуздаю конька человеческой логикой,
> А понукать предоставлю Божественной... Нно, трогай!!!


Лиха закручена спираль -
Конёк по ней всё выше мчится,
Уносит мысли круто вдаль -
А вдруг там что-нибудь случится? :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> А вдруг там что-нибудь случится?


С каждым Там что-нибудь случается -
Кто вновь падает, а кто преображается...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто вновь падает, а кто преображается..


Кто бывал на коне -
Тот бывал и под конем
Ни по чьей-то вине
Иногда - светлым днем...

Отлежись, коль упал
(Так коты поступают)
Потом - вновь на коня
И вперед - на моря

До свиданья, Земля-я-я-я!
Это эхо летает, голос мой отражает!

----------


## Skadi

> С каждым Там что-нибудь случается -
> Кто вновь падает, а кто преображается...


Как выпадет там случай - быть избитым
И, кровью истекая под ракитой,
Желать, чтоб лучше умер ты зараз,
Чем попадаться в ту же яму в какой раз!

----------


## Лев

> попадаться в ту же яму в какой раз!


На грабли часто наступаем,
Не осмысляя прошлых наступлений.
Казним себя, прощаем
И... грабли на пути не убираем.

----------


## Skadi

> На грабли часто наступаем,
> Не осмысляя прошлых наступлений.
> Казним себя, прощаем
> И... грабли на пути не убираем.


И как тут не сказать о садо-мазо?
В ту ж яму залезать, где был измазан,
Лбом в стену тыкаться, как в собственную дверь,
Пока Господь не скажет: "Ты опомнись, дщерь!"

----------


## Лев

> Пока Господь не скажет: "Ты опомнись, дщерь!"


Так и опомнись, кто иль что мешает?

----------


## Skadi

> Так и опомнись, кто иль что мешает?


От лба в стене там вмятина зияет -
Она и тянет, мол, ещё чуть-чуть,
И ты сорвёшься в пропать - светел путь!

----------


## Лев

> От лба в стене там вмятина зияет


И шишка вздутая на лбу,
А получивший повторяет
Уроки на своём горбу...

----------


## Skadi

> И шишка вздутая на лбу,
> А получивший повторяет
> Уроки на своём горбу...


Итак, нас жизнь в пути научит,
Как избегать не залезать на кручи,
Чтоб в пропасть не сорваться в какой миг,
На первый взгляд, хоть ты и будешь очень лих :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Итак, нас жизнь в пути научит


Что делать - если в небе тучи
Куда бежать, когда гроза
Где взять "жилетку" - коль слеза

Ценить друзей!
Ценить момент...
Сегодня жить!(хоть, может быть)
Игра все будет
И эксперимент...

----------


## Skadi

> Ценить друзей!
> Ценить момент...


Вся наша жизнь - эксперимент.
Но островок  - родной очаг -
Наиважнейший что фрагмент,
Один из множественных саг.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вся наша жизнь


это танец!!!!
Иногда и с волками...
Иль наступят на палец!
(и ходи с синяками...)

Но прошла гематома!
Волки в лес убежали!
Я сижу тихо дома -
Чтобы не обижали...

Это я не могу поверить, что отпуск наступил!!!!! УРА!

----------


## Skadi

> Это я не могу поверить, что отпуск наступил!!!!! УРА!


Алёна в отпуске - ура!
Пока не верит в это, правда,
Но вот уедет со двора,
Поймёт всю прелесть сей отрады :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна в отпуске - ура!


А это значит, что с утра
Я загорать пойду на пляж
Потом я сделаю вояж
За отпускными...Или
Займусь я днем сациви!

----------


## Лев

> Алёна в отпуске - ура!


Так радуйтесь вы - детвора!
А я бессрочно отдыхаю -
Мой главный отпуск впереди,
Но это - ноу хау...:rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> главный отпуск


 -
Шоц такЕ?
Это когда не сыро
И нос в табаке?

----------


## Skadi

> Займусь я днем сациви!


Гм...сациви вкусно сотворить -
Достойным кулинаром быть!
Алён, аж слюнки потекли...
Эх, вкусно как! мы б с Львом смогли
К тебе рвануть на то сациви -
Вкусней гораздо это киви  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/718417.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

> Мой главный отпуск впереди,


Не торопись, Лев, погоди...
Ещё успеешь отдохнуть...
Сначала дошагай свой путь...

----------


## Alenajazz

> сациви вкусно сотворить


Не надо и грузином быть!
Хотя училась я сей блюд
Готовить у грузинский люд.

----------


## Skadi

> Не надо и грузином быть!
> Хотя училась я сей блюд
> Готовить у грузинский люд.


:biggrin:
Грузинский люд знайт много блюд!
Кто нравится, легко рецепт дают  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> легко рецепт дают


Корейцы (я в поезде рецепт "хе" сразу получила!)
Всего-то навсего корейской фрау место уступила...

----------


## Skadi

> Корейцы (я в поезде рецепт "хе" сразу получила!)
> Всего-то навсего корейской фрау место уступила...


О! вежливость любой национальности приятна -
Как правило, бывает отдаваема обратно :wink:

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> О! вежливость любой национальности приятна -
> Как правило, бывает отдаваема обратно


Как правило - бывает не всегда,
Такая, *Skade*, национальная беда....:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Как правило - бывает не всегда,
> Такая, Skade, национальная беда....


Бывают исключения везде...
Недалеко всегда от грубости - к беде....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Бывают исключения везде


И в Таганроге дождь пошел сегодня!
(шел он ночью, ориентировался по звезде...)
А утром - сгинул! Где же он, негодник?

----------


## Skadi

> И в Таганроге дождь пошел сегодня!
> (шел он ночью, ориентировался по звезде...)
> А утром - сгинул! Где же он, негодник?


Неужто повернул назад? 
Ему никто не будет рад
У нас - тепло едва узнали,
И снова дождь? ну, нет! печали
Такой опять не надо нам -
Пускай водички нальёт вам :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И снова дождь?


И снова дождь!!!
 Твердит как мантру
Таганрожец каждый

Эх, был бы древний
Мудрый вождь...
Пошел бы ливень!
(было так однажды)

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, был бы древний
> Мудрый вождь...
> Пошел бы ливень!


Там над вождём Шаман сидел,
Делами племени вертел.
Он колдовал и день, и ночь,
То солнце призывал, то дождь :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Там над вождём Шаман сидел


Так, может в отпуске Шаман?
(везде, простите, не шарман)
У вас дожди...
У нас жара....
Скорей б зима!
Коньки! Ура!

----------


## Skadi

> Так, может в отпуске Шаман?
> (везде, простите, не шарман)
> У вас дожди...
> У нас жара....


У нас сейчас жара не хуже,
Она получше любой стужи  :Ok: 
Шаманчик славно поработал
И делал всё с большой охотой :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> У нас сейчас жара не хуже,


Смотрю по телевизору хоккей...
Пытаюсь охладить и взор, и фразы
(ведь выходить на улицу), о кей:
Надену я все лучшее сразу!

----------


## Skadi

> Смотрю по телевизору хоккей...


Да ты заядлая болельщица, смотрю?!
А я вот бокс в ТВ поймала - угорю
Сейчас! - молотят они как
Друг друга! тело всё потом - синяк??? :eek:

----------


## sex master

*Skade*,
 попробуй догодаться кто тебя нашёл?
Писать не буду, как скучаю,
Чтобы грустинку не дарить.
А просто напишу: «скучаю»,
И рад, что это может быть.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skade*,
 а вопросик можно? а мне почему нельзя вложения прикреплять?

----------


## Black Lord

> а мне почему нельзя вложения прикреплять?


Выкладывай на любой обменник, а ссылку в пост вставляй  :Aga:

----------


## sex master

*Андрей Байрон*,
 спасибо! :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Black Lord

:Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> попробуй догодаться кто тебя нашёл?


До года гадать или боле,
Skade уже вряд ли придётся.
На фото посмотрит  Оля -
Узнает и засмеётся...

----------


## sex master

*Лев*,
 да она меня по другой фотке видела на другом сайте! ну не знаю и ник там другой но меня там сдали! :Aga:  :Aga:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  а мы шас сменим аватар

----------


## Black Lord

> До года гадать или боле,
> Skade уже вряд ли придётся.


Для встречи наш форум, не горе...
Для Шурика место найдётся!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  попробуй догодаться кто тебя нашёл?
> Писать не буду, как скучаю,
> Чтобы грустинку не дарить.
> А просто напишу: «скучаю»,
> И рад, что это может быть.


Но кто Вы? не напомните, синьор?
И разве раньше с Вами мы встречались?
Гляжу на аватар Ваш я в упор
И мысленно в недоуменье маюсь...





> До года гадать или боле,
> Skade уже вряд ли придётся.
> На фото посмотрит  Оля -
> Узнает и засмеётся...


А мне и не до смеха -
Никак не вспомню...вот потеха...
Хоть памятью плохой не отличаюсь,
Но вот сейчас совсем уже теряюсь...

----------


## sex master

*Skade*,
 я много говорить не буду, не умею
мне легче спеть и будет всё понятно 
и про курсор я не скажу а лучше просто поцелую
 и в интернет любовь поверю!
 тебе же кто расказыва про мой ник! ха ха ха! не узнала!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Но кто Вы? не напомните, синьор?


Шевкун Александр



> А мне и не до смеха -


А я посмеюсь...:biggrin:
Налью себе "Бренди"
И в сон окунусь!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  я много говорить не буду, не умею
> мне легче спеть и будет всё понятно 
> и про курсор я не скажу а лучше просто поцелую
>  и в интернет любовь поверю!
>  тебе же кто расказыва про мой ник! ха ха ха! не узнала!!!


Вы что ли Первый были Александр?
На форуме том, где Вас заложили??? :biggrin:
Я Ваши песни слушала и сразу
Дала совет - вытягивайте фразу? :wink:
И если это Вы,
То помнить то должны,
Что на любовь в инете
Тогда я Вам ответила,
Мол, дружбу я ценю
Дороже, чем "люблю" :wink:




> Шевкун Александр


Я посмотрела в профиле...

----------


## sex master

*Skade*,
 ну что любительница бандеры и градского и тех кто верхние ноты ленится петь!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skade*,
 я новых песенок залил зайди послушай!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skade*,
 О жизни уже сказано так много,
Что мое слово будет каплей в океане,
Но ведь у каждого из нас своя дорога,
Но ведь нам каждому так чуждо жить в обмане.

Из века в век нам хочется открытий,
Мы постоянно к истине стремимся.
И каждый день из жизненных прикрытий
На мир глядим, а иногда боимся.

Мы ищем суть, мы ищем жизни смысл,
Ведь можно прочитать о нем не раз.
Но если ты к судьбе на встречу вышел,
Придется брать преграды каждый час.

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  ну что любительница бандеры и градского и тех кто верхние ноты ленится петь!


Так это Вы - была права!
Бандеру, Градского -то да,
А в Ваши недотянутые ноты
Я не влюбилась, вот. Всего-то :biggrin:


Саш, а кто любитель многих дам, мм? :rolleyes:
Возможно, он расскажет сам? ))))))))



> Skade,
>  О жизни уже сказано так много,
> Что мое слово будет каплей в океане,
> Но ведь у каждого из нас своя дорога,
> Но ведь нам каждому так чуждо жить в обмане.
> 
> Из века в век нам хочется открытий,
> Мы постоянно к истине стремимся.
> И каждый день из жизненных прикрытий
> ...


Ну, что ж, неплохо сказано! однако
Послушать песни не смогу - так жалко!
С Ягановым мы в антипатии друг к другу
Здесь я с друзьями радуюсь досугу :)

----------


## sex master

мадам я в праве буду исправляться а в недотяутые ноты -правда не к чему влюбляться!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skade*,
 мадам я в праве буду исправляться а в недотяутые ноты -правда не к чему влюбляться!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Skade*,
 лучше любить дам!!!чем водку с пивом!

----------


## Skadi

*sex master*,
Саш, рассмешили-таки :biggrin:
Знаете что? пишите стихи - у Вас неплохо получается  :Ok:  



> Skade,
>  лучше любить дам!!!чем водку с пивом!


Согласна :wink:

----------


## sex master

*Skade*,
я думал целый вечер чем мне тебя занять 
взять,промурлыкать песню иль танец станцевать
а может просто молча черкнуть вам пару строк
 но думаю наверно плохой я рифмоплёт!!!
мне песня ближе к сердцу,и я пою любя
дарю я радость, песни,и с  самого себя.
и пусть подарок этот вам радость принесёт
ведь с песней жить всем легче, и тем ...кто их поёт!!!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Skade*,
 К чему жалеть вчерашний день,
Ушедший навсегда в забвенье.
Спасибо Вам, что Вам не лень
Писать свои стихотворенья.
Ведь если можно так сказать,
В стихах живут души потоки.
Все в жизни может исчезать—
Останутся лишь Ваши строки.

----------


## Касатик

> Налью себе "Бренди"
> И в сон окунусь!!!


Андрей, Вы писали, что вовсе не пьете:rolleyes:
А спать лишь от крепкого чая идете :Oj:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Андрей, Вы писали, что вовсе не пьете
> А спать лишь от крепкого чая идете


А развил он выпил? Он только налил!
И вылил в рукав! И чайку заварил!

----------


## Skadi

> Андрей, Вы писали, что вовсе не пьете
> А спать лишь от крепкого чая идете





> А развил он выпил? Он только налил!
> И вылил в рукав! И чайку заварил!


Как много о том, кто лишь только пытался :wink:
А, может, он всё-таки, взял и ..."надрался"?
Ну, как бы то ни было, сделано дело.
Сейчас - новый день, и стихами мы смело
Общаемся снова на прежней волне.
Что нового, девочки, скажете мне? :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Общаемся снова на прежней волне


И рады общению с вами вдвойне
Я просто  ушла в тенёк отдохнуть...
Сексмастер вчера продолжил свой путь

А я все сидела,тихонько смотрела
Все как-то зависло и даже прокисло...
Исчез Лев и Байрон (возможно, в тенёк)
Они украшали (хоть им в невдомек!)

----------


## sex master

> И рады общению с вами вдвойне
> Я просто  ушла в тенёк отдохнуть...
> Сексмастер вчера продолжил свой путь
> 
> А я все сидела,тихонько смотрела
> Все как-то зависло и даже прокисло...
> Исчез Лев и Байрон (возможно, в тенёк)
> Они украшали (хоть им в невдомек!)


секс мастер тихонько свой путь продолжает
пока (пьющих) много мужчин работы хватает!
Ведь женщинам кто то  счастье должен дарить 
любить целовать...- а не пьяным ходить!
Ну а Лёва и Байрон наверно в теньке 
сидят с кружкой чая на бережке
попьют отдохнут и вернутся опять 
и будут как прежде опять украшать! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей, Вы писали, что вовсе не пьете
> А спать лишь от крепкого чая идете


Мадам, как вы прАвы, не пил, выпивал.
Пять капель на кружку и снят мой накал.
Усталось прошла, как рукой всё сняло
И солнце в закате приют свой нашло.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ведь женщинам кто то счастье должен дарить


А хватит на всех одного индивида?
Какого-то он уснувшего вида...

----------


## sex master

> Мадам, как вы прАвы, не пил, выпивал.
> Пять капель на кружку и снят мой накал.
> Усталось прошла, как рукой всё сняло
> И солнце в закате приют свой нашло.


а в месте с зактом ещё кое кто  
кто нежно обнимет и спросит-Прошло?
Ведь только она может снять твой накал 
 тут и  спирт не  поможет даже целый бокал

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А хватит на всех одного индивида?
> Какого-то он уснувшего вида...


он не спит а тихонько сидит и смотрит к кому он сейчас поспешит!

----------


## Skadi

> И рады общению с вами вдвойне
> Я просто  ушла в тенёк отдохнуть...


Алён, а в тенёчке такая прохлада,
Ты веришь? общаться с тобой тоже рада :smile:
Зачем тебе нужен какой индивид?
Тем более, тот, что уснувший на вид? :biggrin:

Ну, ладно. А время бежит и бежит,
И в гости к Виталичу кто-то спешит...
Вот думаю, тоже, что ль, съездить туда?
С друзьями приятно общаться всегда!
К нему добираться от нас всего час,
И озеро там - ох, наверное, класс!

----------


## Black Lord

> А в месте с закатом ещё кое *что*,
> *Что* нежно обнимет и знает-Прошло?
> Ведь только *ОНО* может снять мой накал ,
> *Моё одеяло, не спирта бокал*


 :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> он не спит а тихонько сидит


И совсем уже на пол глядит
И к кому он спешит? Взор его не открыт...
Сон приснился ему? Ноги где? Почему
Так наряд его стар? Так не ходят давно!
Странненький аватар... Или это кино?

----------


## PAN

> Так наряд его стар? Так не ходят давно!
> Странненький аватар... Или это кино?


Кстати о фото...
Что-то
*Alenajazz*
От нас
Лицо скрывает.........
Кто знает,
Какого цвета глаза?????
Попросим??? Я - ЗА!....:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Alenajazz
> От нас
> Лицо скрывает..


Да не-ет, что вы! У меня же технический кретинизм!!! Борщ сварить, сациви сваять, фейжоаду замутить - это я могу! А фотку разместить... Супруг в ванной, бреется - это надолго!  А я не умею фотки размещать... Довольствуйтесь тем, что есть. А есть в теме про кошатников со стажем - 239 пост, стр 16, ссылка, подписанная "Мы с Зямой"  Еще есть, где я на катке в теме про то, как КП танцевать учился, стр. не помню, где-то ближе  к концу. Уж, извините! На днях сделаю(т)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А глаза зеленые!
У нашей у Алены...

----------


## PAN

> А глаза зеленые!
> У нашей у Алены...


 :flower: ...

----------


## oligamoh

Ну, что за детский сад - картинка?!
Подумаешь, не вижу глаз...
Да, все мы тут, как невидимки - 
Вещает только строчек глас!
А что касается лица - 
В картинке спрятать подлеца
За пять секунд. И что тогда,
Тебе, милейший, полегчает?
Здесь дамы все и господа.

Прошу не принять вам, Алена, дословно
Мое о картинке недоброе слово!

А, кстати, секс-мастеру браво за слог!
И за то, что он _может_, _будет_ и _смог_!

----------


## PAN

> что касается лица - 
> В картинке спрятать подлеца
> За пять секунд. И что тогда,
> Тебе, милейший, полегчает?


Как грозно...:biggrin:
Лично мне - прятать поздно...

----------


## Alenajazz

> А что касается лица -


Физиогномисты на форуме нашем!
Вмиг всех раскусят... И Олю, и Пашу...
Но ведь меняет нас всех макияж!
Пляж, и вояж, и мягкий грильяж...

----------


## PAN

> Но ведь меняет нас всех макияж!
> Пляж, и вояж, и мягкий грильяж...


Для тех, кто лично знает - 
Даже водка не меняет...:biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

Да, нет, друзья, я не грозила.
Лишь так, слегка вообразила!
А водка - прав, мой добрый друг, - 
Не приукрасит вам подруг!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Даже водка не меняет.


"Меняю на деньги!" - такую объяву
Увидела я в Ростове  вчера -
Меняли машину. Меняли и "Яву"
Меняется все... И дожди. И жара...

----------


## PAN

> А водка - прав, мой добрый друг, - 
> Не приукрасит вам подруг!


Подруги и без водки хорошИ...
Глаза??? Да просто... Для души...

----------


## Kliakca

> Глаза??? Да просто... Для души...


Глаза??? Да просто... Для души...
Тогда смотри и не дыши...

[IMG]http://*********ru/745872.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sex master

> И совсем уже на пол глядит
> И к кому он спешит? Взор его не открыт...
> Сон приснился ему? Ноги где? Почему
> Так наряд его стар? Так не ходят давно!
> Странненький аватар... Или это кино?


ну может так лучше? чем было тогда.
токой и в работе и в постеле всегда! 
и глаз я не прячу на вас я смотрю
Клюбой милой даме на помощь пприду!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Пять капель на кружку и снят мой накал





> тут и спирт не поможет даже целый бокал


Я был молод и весел, покоя - не знал
Я чистейшего спирта бокал выпивал!:eek:
И теперь я не старый, и бодрый, вполне,
Но для счастья хватает...пять капелек мне... :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

Не пил, не пью и тяги нет,
Зарыт создателем секрет.
Хотя я мог бы и надраться,
Чтоб в луже грязи наслаждаться.

----------


## Alenajazz

> может так лучше?


Законченней так!
То был полуцарь..
А этот - чувак!

----------


## Вера_из_Майкопа

А Вера на время Инета лишилась... :frown:
Её-то хоть вспомните, сделайте милость!

----------


## Касатик

> Хотя я мог бы и надраться,
> Чтоб в луже грязи наслаждаться.


Но почему же нужно пить,
Что б сразу в лужу угодить?
С друзьми можно пообщаться
Воспоминаниям предаться,
Кутить, шутить и танцевать
И в грязь при том не попадать!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А Вера на время Инета лишилась... 
> Её-то хоть вспомните, сделайте милость!


Я Веру часто вспоминала-
Её мне, явно, не хватало!

С возвращением! :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Но почему же нужно пить,
> Что б сразу в лужу угодить?


Что б в лужу сесть, не надо спирта,
Лишь обвинят в созданье флирта,
И в грязь лицом, что б ни повадно,
Другим посмешище приятно.



> С друзьями можно пообщаться
> Воспоминаниям предаться,
> Кутить, шутить и танцевать
> И в грязь притом не попадать!!!


Я рад всегда своим друзьям
И дверь не закрываю вам.
Пусть распростёртые объятья,
Снимают с сердца все проклятья!
Кутить, шутить и танцевать,
Готов и мячь с детьми гонять.

----------


## Skadi

Я только что со встречи! там всё - чудо!
Такое ещё долго не забуду! :smile:
Назагорались, накупались - просто класс!
И наобщались, утопая в свете глаз! 
Виталич, Витка, Нотя, Ольга, Саша - супер!
Вадимыч...все мы грелись в том уюте,
Зовётся всё что дружеской семьёй
Впервые я была на встрече той  :Ok: 
 :Vah:  :Ok: :smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Кру-у-у-у-у-то, Skаdе! :-)

----------


## Skadi

> Кру-у-у-у-у-то, Skаdе! :-)


Диан, ну, так же, как и ты - точь-в-точь
Тот возглас не смогла я превозмочь,
Когда увидела всю эту красоту -
ГРЭС, озеро, улыбок теплоту -
Нашло всё в сердце отклик! о тебе
Наташа-Нотя спрашивала - где
Сейчас ты и какие, мол, дела
У нашей Ди? ответ я ей дала :wink:

----------


## Касатик

Вот опять заглохла тема:frown:
Разве с "темами" проблема?
Как сюжетик про любовь? :Oj: 
Ту, что нам волнует кровь?:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

Вот опять заглохла тема,
Повседневная проблема.
Натали гуляла где-то,
Видно в теме тоже лето.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Натали гуляла где-то


И, конечно, у поэта
Вдохновение пропало...
Ведь она его питала!

----------


## Black Lord

> Ведь она его питала!


Я природою пропитан,
Хоть совсем и не упитан.
Зарядился утром морсом,
Не скрипеть пред вами торсом.

----------


## Alenajazz

Вам позвольте не поверить! 
Знают птицы, знают звери
Знает даже диетолог (!)
Морс с утра - эффект недолог!
.

----------


## Black Lord

Морс из "клюковки" для старта,
За "морошкою", на карты.
Лучше всех поднимет тонус,
И для сердца нужен "Бонус"

----------


## Alenajazz

> Морс из "клюковки" для старта,
> За "морошкою", на карты.


Разве клюква есть уже?
Или старенькой стартуешь?
Съем пойду 2-3 "буше" -
Посветлеет на душе
Кофе в турке я сварю!
В теме кто - благодарю!

----------


## barbarossa

> Разве клюква есть уже?
> Или старенькой стартуешь?
> Съем пойду 2-3 "буше" -
> Посветлеет на душе
> Кофе в турке я сварю!
> В теме кто - благодарю!


Благодарности нам мало,
Выпей кофе для начала.
Напиши стихи на форум,
Мы читать их будем хором.

----------


## Black Lord

Разны сладости не ем,
В турке кофе без проблем,
Только сердце разорвётся,
Печень в трубочку свернётся.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Разве клюква есть уже?


Клюковка сладкА к морозу,
Летом только корчит рожу.
А хранится целый год,
Морс, пирог жуёт народ.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Только сердце разорвётся


Слабое какое...
Печень в трубочку свернется -
Чтож это такое...
На болоте вы живете?
С клюквой пироги жуете!
Сладкое не есть - кошмар!!!
Ухожу... Оревуар!

----------


## Black Lord

> Напиши стихи на форум,
> Мы читать их будем хором.





> Ухожу... Оревуар!


Позабыла взять "буше",
Чтоб не скисло на душе.
Турку тоже не забудь,
Отправляясь в дальний путь.

----------


## Лев

> Турку тоже не забудь,
> Отправляясь в дальний путь.


К турке турка пригласи,
Не было чтоб скучно...
Щуки, окунь, караси -
Вы ловитесь кучно!

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
*Как приятны лес, река,
Солнце в небе, облака!
И в своём расцвете лето
Нас пленяет морем света!
Из цветов венки сплетаем,
Едим ягоды, ныряем
И купаемся в реке,
И одеты налегке -
Красота! приятен отдых,
Синевой пропитан воздух!
На душе легко и мило -
Лето я в себя влюбила*

----------


## Alenajazz

> К турке турка пригласи


Боже, боже упаси!
Только если "Фенербахче"
где Роберто Карлос - футбольный Че!)

----------


## Skadi

> Только если "Фенербахче"
> где Роберто Карлос - футбольный Че!


А мне Ромарио по нраву!
Гордится им страна по праву -
Экс-нападающий свой гол
В тысячный раз забил, вот МОЛ! (молодец!)
 :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Щуки, окунь, караси -
> Вы ловитесь кучно!


Там тарань, без карасей,
Щуки, знаю, много.
Только от таких страстей
Не поранить око.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Там тарань, без карасей


Предпочту другую рыбу
Хариус - мой личный выбор!
И посылку жду с улыбкой
Из Сибири с этой рыбкой!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

"Фи" скажу я, скорчив "рожу"
Рыбу есть увы, не"можу"
Караси, иль окунЯ - 
Для меня одна фигня....

Ну не ем я рыбу вовсе
У неё ж там толъко кости...
Разве что "филе" кусочек
Да бегом, на бережочек!!!

Здрасти всем, честнОй народ! 
Здесъ была и снова, вот........
Улетаю, не прощаюсь........
Потому что возвращаюсь
Я сюда который раз....
Ну, куда же мне, без вас!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Разве что "филе" кусочек


Звезды в небе уже светят
Или светлый день?
Или сумрак на планете - 
Посмотреть мне лень...
За компом сижу
Глаз не отвожу
Поезд скоро! Не проспать
А то буду догонять!

...Любят хариус все дети
Взрослые, родители
И музруководители

----------


## Skadi

> Здрасти всем, честнОй народ! 
> Здесъ была и снова, вот........
> Улетаю, не прощаюсь........
> Потому что возвращаюсь
> Я сюда который раз....
> Ну, куда же мне, без вас!


Добрый день тебе, Танюш!
Вся забегалась ты уж,
Впрочем, так же, как и мы...
Впечатленьями полны,
Дарим мы друг другу строки,
Что, порой, рождают толки...
Так и движется общенье -
Есть к стихам у всех хотенье :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звезды в небе уже светят
> Или светлый день?
> Или сумрак на планете - 
> Посмотреть мне лень...


Звёзды светят толъко тем
Кто их видеть хочет
Ну а кто "слепой" совсем
Никто им не поможет.....

Не о тех слепых тут речь
Кто страдает зрением
А о тех, (башку им с плечь)
Кто слаб воображением!

Если ты в обедНИй час
Звезду вдруг увидала
У тебя большой есть шанс
Ждать "принца" у причала....





> Дарим мы друг другу строки,
> Что, порой, рождают толки...


Толки это хорошо....
Значит живы мы ещё!!!!!
 :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## barbarossa

> Звёзды светят толъко тем
> Кто их видеть хочет
> Ну а кто "слепой" совсем
> Никто им не поможет.....
> 
> Не о тех слепых тут речь
> Кто страдает зрением
> А о тех, (башку им с плечь)
> Кто слаб воображением!
> ...



Если будем ждать- дождемся
И уже не отвернемся.
Принц приедет очень скоро-
Не задержат светофоры.

У него машина - класс,
Есть и тормоз, есть и газ,
А еще носилки есть:
И не хочешь, надо лечь.

А не ляжешь, 
Так положат.
Раз днем звезды видеть можешь.

----------


## sex master

[QUOTE=barbarossa;2386036
А не ляжешь, 
Так положат.
Раз днем звезды видеть можешь.[/QUOTE]

если видишь звёзды лёжа значит 
жизнь твоя на сказку похожа!
Видно есть такой чудесный маг
что с тобой мог сделать так!!!!
Если нет- то позвоните
 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: мечту в реальность превратите! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## barbarossa

> если видишь звёзды лёжа значит 
> жизнь твоя на сказку похожа!
> Видно есть такой чудесный маг
> что с тобой мог сделать так!!!!
> Если нет- то позвоните
> мечту в реальность превратите!


Магов много есть на свете,
Нам их трудно не заметить.
Но при всякой власти были
Реанимоби-мобили!

Р.S.  Я не музыкант, не парикмахер, не официантка. Кажется, я не люблю батьку Махно!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Улетаю, не прощаюсь........
> Потому что возвращаюсь
> Я сюда который раз....
> Ну, куда же мне, без вас!


Рады видеть мы всегда,
Восходящая Звезда!
Вся сияет между строчек,
Пишет оды на листочек.
Чувства у неё ранимы,
Глаз чарующих глубИны,
Загарает на пляжУ,
Рядом с Таней посижу...
-Не грусти, созвездье неба.
-Добрый день,- я ей скажу... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Толки это хорошо....
> Значит живы мы ещё!!!!!


Эти толки ходят-бродят,
В свои сети ловят, ловят -
Ловись, рыбка, прямо в сеть,
Что тогда нам сможешь спеть?
Ах, ты просишься на волю,
Проклиная злую долю,
Что в ловушку завлекла?
Того чище ты стекла...
Гм...задуматься бы надо,
Только лень - сладка отрада!
Дальше сплетню пустим мы -
Меньше света - больше тьмы...
Тань, а мы живём назло!
Надо же, нам повезло! :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Тань, а мы живём назло!
> Надо же, нам повезло!


Наполни-ка полней ведро
И поживи-ка всем в Добро...

----------


## Skadi

> Наполни-ка полней ведро
> И поживи-ка всем в Добро...


Всем невзгодам и печалям 
Мы живём назло! Не чаем
Мы души лишь в людях добрых,
Гоним прочь всю зависть, злобу! 
:smile: :Ok:

----------


## sex master

> Всем невзгодам и печалям 
> Мы живём назло! Не чаем
> Мы души лишь в людях добрых,
> Гоним прочь всю зависть, злобу! 
> :smile:


людям счастье дарить надобно умение 
это вам талант нужон и ещё терпение! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> людям счастье дарить надобно умение 
> это вам талант нужон и ещё терпение!


Вот мы и учимся всю жизнь
Творить добро и жить открыто,
Ну и терпеньем запаслись -
Из опыта соломок свито...
Ну, а талант - то люди скажут,
Их мнение услышать важно.

----------


## sex master

> Ну, а талант - то люди скажут,
> Их мнение услышать важно.


да вот беда бывает врут и очень часто  
и верить этому и хочешь и нельзя 
тут главное как сердцем ты почувствуешь 
что это не напрасно 
тогда поймёшь что сделано не зря

----------


## Skadi

> да вот беда бывает врут и очень часто


Да фальшь всегда звучит тонюсенько-противно,
Когда с улыбкою гласят, что ты - талант.
У правды звук простой и даже примитивный,
Который даст понять, коль ты - мутант :wink:

----------


## Лев

> У правды звук простой и даже примитивный,
> Который даст понять, коль ты - мутант


Иван, который Севастьяныч Бах,
Не прост, не примитивен...
Но правда есть - не ох, не ах...
И творчеством он эффективен.

----------


## Skadi

> Иван, который Севастьяныч Бах,
> Не прост, не примитивен...


А Бах-то тут причём, а? Лев?
Пугаете Вы на ночь дев...

----------


## sex master

*Skadi*,
 С тобой мой друг вполе согласен
и стих мне твой прекрасно ясен!
Мне сказали я послушал
Тут же написал ответ
Пусть решают Ваши души
Что тут правда, а что нет.

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  С тобой мой друг вполе согласен
> и стих мне твой прекрасно ясен!


Замечательно! приятно,
Что Вы поняли. Отрадно
Видеть, что на аватаре -
В трио Вы, даже не в паре  :Vah:  :Ok:

----------


## sex master

*Skadi*,

а счастья много не бывает 
тут и квинта мне не помешает!
ведь женщины для нас большая радость 
и мне носить их мне ни сколечко не в тягость!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> а счастья много не бывает 
> тут и квинта мне не помешает!
> ведь женщины для нас большая радость 
> и мне носить их мне ни сколечко не в тягость!


Ух, ты! прекраснейшие фразы!
За них понравились Вы сразу!
И много ль надо нам - судите -
Вы - замечательный родитель  :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

> -Добрый день,- я ей скажу


Добрый день, а может, вечер,
Звездочка, назначь мне встречу!
Я с тобою посижу
На соленом, на пляжу!:smile:
* * *
Да, простит меня Андрей,
Его стих мне всех родней:rolleyes:
Может быть мы  - земляки
Из лугов Шексны - реки? :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вся сияет между строчек,
> Пишет оды на листочек.
> Чувства у неё ранимы,
> Глаз чарующих глубИны,


Чувства, да, Андрюш, ранимы...
Раны их неизмеримы
Что же делать? Как тут быть,
Чтобы их не допустить?

Чёрствой стать и "пофигисткой",
Разудалой юмористкой?
А кто обидетъ захотИт
В миг на небо улетит..... :Vah: 

Да "веселья" то хватает...
Кто слыхал, тот это знает....
Я плохое настроение никому не покажу
Только в клеточку тетрадке всё тихонько расскажу.
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 




> Тань, а мы живём назло!
> Надо же, нам повезло!


Пусть завистники страдают
Наши прелести узнают
Палец в рот нам не клади
ОткусЁм, того гляди:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Добрый день, а может, вечер,
> Звездочка, назначь мне встречу!
> Я с тобою посижу
> На соленом, на пляжу!


:smile::smile::smile:
Выйдет месяц из-за тучки
Будут звёздочки сверкать
И придёт опять Андрюшка
Чтоб со мною поболтать

Мы обсудим для приличия
То, да сё, да тра-ля-ля
Ну а после, как обычно.....
Не скажу вам... "бяка" я :tongue:kuku
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть завистники страдают
> Наши прелести узнают
> Палец в рот нам не клади
> ОткусЁм, того гляди


Ты права, Мон Шер Ами!
Что для нас всего важней? -
*Вне* мышиной быть возни
И *любить*! - смысл жизни всей! 
kiss :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вне мышиной быть возни
> И любить! - смысл жизни всей


Ох уж эта мне "возня"
Как достала всех она
А в мой, законный выходной
Небо плачет надо мной

Что за лето! Нет спасения
Нету в этом нам везения
Плюс пятнадцать лишь всего
С ночи дождь стучит, в окно......

----------


## Лев

> А Бах-то тут причём, а? Лев?
> Пугаете Вы на ночь дев...


Правда Баха не проста
И не примитивна.
Правде той, не эффективной -
В будний день ей грош цена...:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

> Правда Баха не проста
> И не примитивна.
> Правде той, не эффективной -
> В будний день ей грош цена...:rolleyes:



Правды в Бахе нет и вправду.
Не ищи - ведь не найдешь.
Тот, кто ищет в жизни правду,
Часто обретает ложь.

Правд на свете очень много.
И у каждого своя.
Ну а истина - у Бога!
И у Баха. Верю я...

----------


## Лев

> Верю я...


Веришь ты и верю я -
Тёплая компания.
Ну, а тем, кто не поверит,
Уделим внимание...
Ух ты, ах ты -
Заступил на вахту:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Заступил на вахту


И со спокойным ликом громовержца
Стоял он с молнией, оторванной от сердца...
Ночную вахту в Азии, в ЕвроППе...
Кто зашалит - тех молнией по...

...:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Вахтенный Лев, у штурвала Пан.
Скайди - у компаса, Звездочка светит.
А Барбаросса заходит на трап,
Кажется, тоже достался билетик.

----------


## Касатик

> Вахтенный Лев, у штурвала Пан.
> Скайди - у компаса, Звездочка светит.
> А Барбаросса заходит на трап,
> Кажется, тоже достался билетик.
> __________________


По морям, по волнам
Лев - отважный капитан
С путеводною Звездой,
С Паном, Скайди за спиной,
Барбароссу прихватили,
А других, вы что, забыли?:frown:

----------


## barbarossa

Я могу сказать спасибо лишь за то, что пригласили. Меня. Но у нас есть исторический пример - Ноев ковчег. Я думаю и здесь, как в ковчеге, есть место каждому, особенно если он "тварь", что буквально значит "творенье Божье". А плохим это слово стало у тех, кто привык портить и упрощать великий и могучий!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Касатик*,
*barbarossa*,
Девочки, я - Скади (но не Скайди) -
Ошиблись вы чуть-чуть, на ник мой глядя :smile:
Но не беда. Ведь, главное другое -
Общение в стихах - приятно вдвое  :Ok:

----------


## sex master

В стихах живут души потоки.
Все в жизни может исчезать—
Останутся лишь Ваши строки.

----------


## Касатик

> В стихах живут души потоки.
> Все в жизни может исчезать—
> Останутся лишь Ваши строки


Тогда, давайте сочинять!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Девочки, я - Скади (но не Скайди) -


Прошу Вас искренне, меня простить!:confused:
По-русски легче имена произносить :Oj:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

_Ну, ребята, что за дело!
Аль затишье в крае этом?
Музы, чтож вы так несмелы?
Хватит спать! Даешь поэтам
Новых рифм, и новых мыслей.
Пусть напишут от души.
Ну а мы тут почитаем
Задушевные вирши!_:smile: :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Хватит спать! Даешь поэтам
> Новых рифм, и новых мыслей


Чтоб поэты написали
Нужно тему дать вначале!:wink:
А без темы - дела нету!
Дремлет Муза у поэта :Oj: ...

Например, какое счастье
Быть у лирики во власти!..
Но, боюсь, сюжет не тот..
Он не всякого возьмет!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Лучше так - наш *Лев* глубок,
Но давно не пишет строк!:frown:
*Байрон* резко удалился,:eek:
И *ГерФункель* растворился...:confused:
*Пан* куда-то запропал, :confused:
А *КэПэ*, вообще, пропал! :Vah: 
*Overloard* - ни слова боле!:confused:
Разобиделися, что-ли? :Tu:

----------


## sex master

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Пишите,жду вас всех люблю!
читаю,плачу, и смеюсь
и потерять вас всех боюсь!!!!


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Расставаться нам нельзя,
И невозможно не расстаться,
Порой приходится друзья
Уйти, чтоб на всегда остаться.

----------


## Black Lord

> Да, простит меня Андрей,
> Его стих мне всех родней
> Может быть мы  - земляки
> Из лугов Шексны - реки?


Вологодский край, купола златые,
Зори васильковые, ставни расписные.
По росе хмельной, босыми ногами.
В детство убежать, хочется с друзьями.
Там, где чудный сад, яблоня - «Китайка".
Накренилась к омуту, старая сарайка.
Звон колоколов, на Соборной горке,
Под берёзкой тонкой, ждёт меня девчонка.
Вологда в ночи, песни распевают,
Деревенские девчонки о любви "Страдают".
Балалайка и баян, спорят за околицей.
Сеновал милее мне, а не светла горница.  
Клюковка с морошкою, ягоды рябины.
Седину покрыл венок, цветы полевые.
Журавли транзитные, годы пролетели,
В детство не найти ключи, от заветной двери.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Чтоб поэты написали
> Нужно тему дать вначале!


Вот поэтому я к музам
Подошла с вопрсом тем.
Будут с нами наши музы,
Вот и будет много тем :wink: :flower:

----------


## overload

Прям Барто...

"_А в воскресенье на канал
поехал он на лодке,
и так он лодку доконал,
что больше нету лодки..._".

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А. Барто! ... такое дело...
В детстве я многое умела.
Да не то склероз проклятый(?)...:confused:
Не мозги...скорее вата.
Мало что ещё осталось...
Даже меньше...Вот ведь жалость... :Tu: 

:smile:

----------


## overload

Да... мы с годами слабоваты,
они всегда своё берут.
Но расплескать мозги на вату
и не пролить - тяжёлый труд!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Но расплескать мозги на вату
> и не пролить - тяжёлый труд!


Вот, улыбнулась перед сном.:biggrin:
Ответ Ваш очень кстати... :Ok: 
Спасибо Вам , мил друг на том. :flower: 
А мне пора к кровати... :Aga:

----------


## oligamoh

> А в воскресенье на канал
> поехал он на лодке,
> и так он лодку доконал,
> что больше нету лодки...".


Сидит дурак на берегу 
И смотрит на канал:
"А как теперь я погребу?" - 
Вопросик доканал.
Мораль понятна будет всем
(Коль не права -  исправьте)
Не все, что можно на воде - 
Можно на асфальте!

----------


## overload

*oligamoh*,
твой стих-наоборотка:

Сидел умный на воде
и на берег он глядел.
Думал: как на берег выйду?
Я же лыжи не надел...

----------


## oligamoh

> Думал: как на берег выйду?
> Я же лыжи не надел...


"_Стою на асфальте в лыжи обутый - 
Иль лыжи не едут, иль я ... молодец!_

----------


## sex master

> "_Стою на асфальте в лыжи обутый - 
> Иль лыжи не едут, иль я ... молодец!_


НЕ--Стою я на асфальте держу лыжи в руке 
Кто то лодку доканал а мне по балде!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Стою на асфальте в лыжи обутый - 
> Иль лыжи не едут, иль я ... молодец!


 30 плюс. А воздух выжат.
Я в скафандре и на лыжах
Мчусь по скользкому асфальту.
Из Парижа еду...В Мальту.

Мне на встречу, что за чудо(!)
Два малиновых верблюда.
Первый улыбнулся мило.
Я подумала :"Не хило.

Цвет приятный. Вид пиятный.
И зверёк такой занятный..."
А второй глядит мне в очи.
Вижу я, чего-то хочет.

Я: " Помочь Вам чем могу ли?"
Он:"Мы вот в Сахару рулим.
Одолжи скафандр и лыжи.
Я: "Так ведь верблюды вы же!

Корабли сказать степные."
"Дамочка, вы что, - больные?
В нереальном мире нашем
Гоните такую кашу!"

Раз такое дело...Вижу
Надо снять скафандр и лыжи,
С Мальтой милой попрощатся
И скорее просыпаться.

А не то ещё приснится
Розовая кОбылица! :Aga: :eek:

----------


## Лев

> А не то ещё приснится
> Розовая кОбылица!


Это небылица?
Хоть и сон твой в меру...
Ну, а если розовая, вдруг во сне, пантера?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Розовая пантера - это уже реальность! :Aga: 
Не перебрать бы.  :Oj: 
В меру - розовую тональнoсть.:smile:

----------


## КП

> 30 плюс. А воздух выжат.
> Я в скафандре и на лыжах
> Мчусь по скользкому асфальту.
> Из Парижа еду...В Мальту.


:smile:
Вот так всегда у русского Ивана
Наутро пусть не будет ни гроша
Но если он дорвался до стакана
Поет и стонет русская душа
.........................................
Ну как же так сумел я умудриться
Жена-прости!Поверить не могу.
Когда жара на улице плюс тридцать
А я домой приперся весь в снегу.
:biggrin:

(Это слова из старой песни,автора к сожалению не знаю)

----------


## Касатик

> Поет и стонет русская душа


Стонать и петь?....Оригинально!
Но для народа - не нормально!
Он - или стонет, или пьет,
Иль песнь печальную ведет...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Это небылица?
> Хоть и сон твой в меру...
> Ну, а если розовая, вдруг во сне, пантера?


А Петрову-Водкину красный конь явился,
Ну что, что девочке розовый приснился!?:wink:

----------


## barbarossa

> Стонать и петь?....Оригинально!
> Но для народа - не нормально!
> Он - или стонет, или пьет,
> Иль песнь печальную ведет...


Осмелюсь я добавить:
Народ наш русский - уникальный,
Он стонет, песнь свою ведет, 
работает, шагает в баньку -
и пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет.....:cool:

----------


## Skadi

> Осмелюсь я добавить:
> Народ наш русский - уникальный,
> Он стонет, песнь свою ведет, 
> работает, шагает в баньку -
> и пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет, пьет.....


И, всё же, лучше русского мужчины
Мы не найдём ни в одной стране мира!
Когда он с чуть отросшею щетиной
Подарит нежность так - застонет сердце-лира! :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Подарит нежность так - застонет сердце-лира!


Кто и подарит, а кто как на танке проедет...

----------


## Skadi

> Кто и подарит, а кто как на танке проедет...


Возьмём лучший вариант :wink:

----------


## Касатик

> Когда он с чуть отросшею щетиной
> Подарит нежность так - застонет сердце-лира


От щетины стонет кожа!
Нет, щетина мне негоже!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Кто и подарит, а кто как на танке проедет...


Танк иль щетина?...Выбор не богат!
Мужчина выбритый - прекрасней во сто крат!!! :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> От щетины стонет кожа!
> Нет, щетина мне негоже!!!


Всего лишь отрасла чуть-чуть,
А и царапнет малость - пусть!
Тогда щетина не нождак,
Когда владелец её - мастак! :rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> И, всё же, лучше русского мужчины
> Мы не найдём ни в одной стране мира!
> Когда он с чуть отросшею щетиной
> Подарит нежность так - *застонет* сердце-лира!


Такое я от женщин слышу в первый раз.:eek:
Когда небритым лезу к ним ласкаться    :Aga: 
То *стон* стоит,и норовят ударить в глаз. :Vah: 
И не хотят с «колючкой» сексом заниматься.

----------


## Лев

> И не хотят с «колючкой» сексом заниматься.


Когда сей выбор небогат,
Не со жмуром бы только -
Свят, свят, свят... :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Такое я от женщин слышу в первый раз.
> Когда небритым лезу к ним ласкаться   
> То стон стоит,и норовят ударить в глаз.
> И не хотят с «колючкой» сексом заниматься.


Ох, Паша...не хотите же сказать -
Небритостью своей Вы управлять
Не можете с оттенком нежной ласки?
Заставив женщину с опаской
Воспринимать Вас каждый раз
С защитою - невольно в глаз? :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*,
Пусть борода твоя густа,
Хоть рифмы колятся всегда,
Но борода не бритость кожи,
Достойна Лёвушки -Вельможи!

----------


## КП

> Тогда щетина не нождак,
> Когда владелец её - мастак!


Может стоит приколоться
И начать во всю колоться?
Обрасту как хряк щетиной
Стану «истинным мужчиной».
Коль небритость на заразна
Доведу всех до оргазма.

:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Пусть борода твоя густа,
> Хоть рифмы колятся всегда,
> Но борода не бритость кожи,
> Достойна Лёвушки -Вельможи!


Куда меня определила? -
Семья рабочая меня родила...
Была когда-то борода густа -
Хвалился ею неспроста...
Ну, а сейчас мой ученик,
Чтоб головой я не поник.
Проводит по стерне :Vah:  рукой
И шепчет: "Лысенький ты мой" :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*КП*,
Паш, ведь, у каждого свой вкус:
Кто любит нежность, кто - укус,
Кто бороду, кто гладкость щёк,
Кто с краю спит, кто поперёк.
Ты выбирай, что тебе любо
И что взаимно с твоей "любой" :wink:

----------


## КП

> Ох, Паша...не хотите же сказать -
> Небритостью своей Вы управлять
> Не можете с оттенком нежной ласки?


Мне совесть не дает вам нагло врать.
Могу небритым приласкать «как в сказке».
Но чтобы дама не взялась опять орать
В стальной должна быть водолазной маске.
:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И, всё же, лучше русского мужчины
> Мы не найдём ни в одной стране мира!
> Когда он с чуть отросшею щетиной
> Подарит нежность так - застонет сердце-лира!


Разве дело в том, откуда родом?
И не всем свыкаться с пьянкой нужно.
Никому жизнь не казалась мёдом,
Но жить слаще с любящим вас мужем.

Понимающие седрце взгляды.
Озаряющая мир улыбка.
Просто чувство , что ваш милый - рядом,
И весь день лучами солнца выткан!

Да к тому ж и вкусы все, и взгляды...
Лысенький ли, гладкий ли, колючий,-
Я ему в сегда безумно рада.
Муж - любимый , быть не может лучше! :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

> И шепчет: "Лысенький ты мой"


С проредевшей бородой,
На макушке, Лёва мой?:eek:
Стала мягче борода,
Проредевшая в года!
Бородою он щекочет,
Видно, Лёва  что-то хочет.
Может жидкую расчёску
Или новую причёску :rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Видно, Лёва что-то хочет.
> Может жидкую расчёску
> Или новую причёску


Лев всегда во всей красе
Хочет то же,что и все.
Не прическу,не гребенку,
А смазливую бабенку.
:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Смотрите, тема о любви
Была и есть главнее всякой!
Мужчины, как из-под земли
Возникли. Тема же - из сладкой :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

Как странно видить, что у Льва
Вдруг появляются актёры.
Наш Лев богатый на слова,
И не нужны ему суфлёры!
Он сам ещё ответит всем,
Своим умом блеснёт во флуде,
И с языком он, без проблем!
Сниматься мог бы в Голливуде!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Смотрите, тема о любви
> Была и есть главнее всякой!



Ах , Любовь... Да не в глаз, а в бровь.
Пусть не oслепляeт, - предупреждает, 
Не воюет, но побеждает! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Как странно видить, что у Льва
> Вдруг появляются актёры.


Не был по жизни прожектёром,
Слегка мечтал и воплощал
И я не против - пусть актёры
Поэзии наш заполняют зал.:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

*Лев*,
Но мне приятней ваши речи,
Они ласкают без увечий.
Хоть с бородой, без бороды,
Но в них не видно ерунды!

----------


## Skadi

> Ах , Любовь... Да не в глаз, а в бровь.
> Пусть не oслепляeт, - предупреждает, 
> Не воюет, но побеждает!


Любовь всегда была и есть
Наиглавнейшим смыслом жизни!
Дел на земле - нам все не счесть,
Но нет главнее жизни визы! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Но мне приятней ваши речи,
> Они ласкают без увечий.
> Хоть с бородой, без бороды,
> Но в них не видно ерунды!


Не кляксишь и чернил не разливаешь, :Aga: 
Чего сочится из тебя елей? :Vah: 
Краснеть меня :Oj:  ты заставляешь,
От умиленья плакать до...:eek: соплей:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Всем - спокойной ночи 
И приятного вечернего общения!

----------


## КП

> Наш Лев богатый на слова,
> .......................................
> И с языком он, *без проблем*!
> Сниматься мог бы *в Голливуде*!!!





> Хоть с бородой, без бороды,
> Но в них не видно* ерунды*!


Ответь нам честно:"*Без проблем*
Сниматься смог бы *в Голливуде*"?
А то в одной из наших тем
Разволновались что-то люди:
«Наш мудрый Лев,такой-сякой,
Страдать не станет *ерундой ?*».
:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не кляксишь и чернил не разливаешь,
> Чего сочится из тебя елей?
> Краснеть меня ты заставляешь,
> От умиленья плакать до... соплей


Не надо плакать, милый Лев, 
Сама устала от соплей.
У вас всегда шутливый гнев,
И я учусь у вас скорей. :Aga: 

Познала я, что нет друзей,
Они во круг, пока им надо.
Но только разорвался круг,
Их след простыл, одна бравада.:wink:

Дала сегодня свой концерт
И в Детском доме было счастье!
Забыла сразу все несчастья,
Не нужен даже и Абсент!

Пусть нет друзей, что ими звАлись,
Но знаю, что сюда прийду
И в вашей сказке искупаюсь,
И вас в общении найду!

----------


## Лев

> Они вокруг, пока им надо.


Тот ближний круг, которым надо,
Те не друзья - знакомыми зовут.
Кто близок сердцем и душе отрада,
Корысти не стяжает и не Брут,
Я другом назову того... иль братом.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Мне кажется - друзья,как божий дар,
Не каждому судьбой они даются.
Друг рядом, хоть потоп,хоть драка иль пожар. . .
Друзья - есть мы,они не продаются.

----------


## Kliakca

Друзья в беде лишь познаются,
Известен с детства этот слог.
Но так легко все продаются,
Увидев жирный кошелёк.

Хотела верить в исключенья
И доверялась невзначай.
Остались только огорченья,
Не с теми пьём порой мы чай.

----------


## Лев

> Остались только огорченья,
> Не с теми пьём порой мы чай.


Оставь ты эти огорчения -
Что к чаю лучше? Да! Печение...

----------


## КП

Вини себя а не других
С друзьями ты-или без них.
Коль первой начала «кусаться»
Немудрено одной остаться.

----------


## Kliakca

Привет, Дианка, Бог не дарит,
Друзья рождаются в борьбе,
Проверка времени расскажет,
Кто станет другом по судьбе.



> Оставь ты эти огорчения -
> Что к чаю лучше? Да! Печение...


Я расстаюсь без сожаленья,
Милей от Лёвушки печенье.
Зачем нам в жизни негатив,
Откроем сердцу позитив!
Коль чувство юмора на ноль,
Таких друзей, Господь, уволь,
Не посылай ко мне в друзья,
На этом спета песня вся.

----------


## sex master

> Коль чувство юмора на ноль,
> Таких друзей, Господь, уволь,
> Не посылай ко мне в друзья,
> На этом спета песня вся.


Друзей без юмора иметь !?
Да лучше лечь и умереть
Когда в стране такой бардак 
без ЮМОРА нельзя не как!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## КП

> Друзей без юмора иметь !?
> Да лучше лечь и умереть
> Когда в стране такой бардак 
> без ЮМОРА нельзя не как!!!!


Согласен.Но при всем при том,
Шел разговор здесь о другом.
Под шутку злость маскировать,
Коль больше нечего сказать?
Девиз порядочных людей:
Своих друзей «не поимей».

----------


## sex master

> Коль больше нечего сказать?
> Девиз порядочных людей:
> Своих друзей «не поимей».


Да что тут право говорить
Не надо иметь друзей - с друзьями надобно дружить. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> без ЮМОРА нельзя не как!!!!


Никак!!! Нельзя,
А льзя ли без ошибок?
И будет ли пользЯ?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Друзей без юмора иметь !?
> Да лучше лечь и умереть
> Когда в стране такой бардак 
> без ЮМОРА нельзя не как!!!!


Согласна полностью я с вами
И милый Лев о том гласит!
Друзей не делают врагами,
Знакомых много голосит.

Когда прохожий слышит звон,
Не зная даже речь о чём,
В его мозгах лишь перезвон,
Кричит, - Я вовсе не при чём!

Но ведь на то он и прохожий,
Примерит смысл на себя.
И не поняв, лишь скорчит рожу:
- А вдруг сказали про меня?

----------


## Лев

> И не поняв, лишь скорчит рожу:
> - А вдруг сказали про меня?
> __________________


Примета верная -
Уж если мысль "про меня"
Возникла, то наверное...
Грешок такой-то есть он у тебя:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Примета верная -
> Уж если мысль "про меня"
> Возникла, то наверное...
> Грешок такой-то есть он у тебя


Безгрешен кто, тот был распят,
А нам грехи лишь отпускают.
Мой муж с отцом, и друг, и брат,
И все друг друга уважают!

А если грешен кто сейчас,
Чужие речи пусть читает,
И примеряет мой рассказ,
Себя в рассказе уличает.

А я вела лишь речь о том,
Что в жизни много огорчений,
Прохожий может быть скотом,
И рыскать смысл изречений.

Зачем искать в чужой судьбе,
Свои ошибки и привычки?
Все, примеряя на себя,
Сгоревшей серою от спички.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я вела лишь речь о том,
> Что в жизни много огорчений


Но много ведь и мелочей
Что радуют нас - летних ночей
Прохлада... Глоток воды
И сигаретка, которой угостили
Когда на отдыхе спустили
Вы все свои дензнаки...
Таксист, что за полцены
Довез до дома!!!
Людей хороших много таки!
И это, право, аксиома!

----------


## barbarossa

> Друзей без юмора иметь !?
> Да лучше лечь и умереть
> Когда в стране такой бардак 
> без ЮМОРА нельзя не как!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:




Друзей без юмора,с улыбкой сторогою,
Поверьте нА слово, *имеют* многие.:cool:

----------


## Лев

> Зачем искать в чужой судьбе,
> Свои ошибки и привычки?
> Все, примеряя на себя,
> Сгоревшей серою от спички.
> __________________


Тогда ещё раз басенку прочти -
Названье басни той "Мартышка и очки"...

----------


## КП

> Тогда ещё раз басенку прочти -
> Названье басни той "Мартышка и очки"...


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Тогда ещё раз басенку прочти -
> Названье басни той "Мартышка и очки"...



 :Vah: :biggrin: :Ok: 

*О, милый Лев, как вы правы!!!
Как тонко к мысли подвели!!!
Попали в точку, в самый раз,
Пускай читают наш рассказ.

На хвост, а может на рога,
Стихами рубрика полна,
Напялит этот, может тот,
А в лоб, вот этот подойдёт.

Им не понять, что не для них,
Писался этот скромный стих,
А в этом плакала душа,
А в этом ликовала я!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/733355.gif[/IMG]

** * *
Мартынов с детства Окулистом стать мечтал,
Крылова басню, очевидно, не читал.
Обидно стало вдруг, за обезьяний род,
Ведь так глупы они, а не на оборот.
Пошёл Мартынов обучаться в институт,
Стать Окулистом ему захотелось вдруг.
Учиться только обезьяне тяжело,
Ведь на себя он пялил, всё, назло.
Курс обучения, с мученьями прошёл,
Но смысл, в дружбе, так и не нашёл.
Мартынов клинику открыл и в тот же час,
Стихов обилье, примерялись, сотни раз.
В стихах искал, как прежде, свой недуг,
Понять не мог лишь, что он мне не друг!*




> Друзей без юмора,с улыбкой сторогою,
> Поверьте нА слово, имеют многие.


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Названье басни той "Мартышка и очки"...


Крылова басни вспомнили? отрадно.
В них много смысла и, причём, наглядно
Мы можем убедиться много раз,
Как точен смех - он убеждает нас,
Что до сих пор сюжеты эти живы,
Вновь поступают люди очень некрасиво...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Учиться только обезьяне тяжело


Ей говорили в школе: "Брось ты это!
Не быть горилле никогда поэтом!"
Но тонкая ее душа
Росла и крепла не спеша,
Не торопясь (хоть отродясь
в семье той обезьяновой
Не наблюдалось никогда
Ни Тютчевых, ни Чёрных Саш...
Но ели в праздник паприкаш
На стульях, на сафьяновых
Сидели за столом. Потом
Жорж (обезьяний старший чел)
Тихонько молвил (голос "сел"):
- Офтальмолог, конечно же
 Не стоматолог.....
Но перспективно! Ведь активно
Народ чего-то сочиняет
И зрение свое теряет...

Ни в чей адрес... Плющит после поезда "Новороссийск-Санкт-Петербург", отсюда и сей бред!

----------


## Skadi

Вы что-то всё об обезьянке...
А бедный ослик, что же, позабыт?
И волк с овечкой на полянке,
И соловей на веточке молчит :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Мартынов с детства Окулистом стать мечтал,


Спешила ты и горячилась,
Корява повесть получилась.
А мог бы кавер классный быть...



> Вы что-то всё об обезьянке...
> А бедный ослик, что же, позабыт?
> И волк с овечкой на полянке,
> И соловей на веточке молчит


О, бедная скотина!:frown:
Чужих пороков груз несёшь.
В ответ не скажешь на полтину,
Ну разве что завоешь и заржёшь?

----------


## Skadi

> О, бедная скотина!
> Чужих пороков груз несёшь.
> В ответ не скажешь на полтину,
> Ну разве что завоешь и заржёшь?


М-да...поэзия здесь на ура,
И из неё так много почерпнёшь,
Что почти сразу всё и отрыгнёшь...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> М-да...поэзия здесь на ура,
> И из неё так много почерпнёшь,
> Что почти сразу всё и отрыгнёшь...


Для Девы очень милое занятие:rolleyes:

----------


## brat5

Смотрю, прикольно тут у вас, 
Общаетесь, кричите и смеетесь,
Вот сверху посмотрели бы на вас
И прекратился бы в стране весь кризис...

----------


## Skadi

> Вот сверху посмотрели бы на вас


За вид, что сверху!  :br:

----------


## PAN

> И прекратился бы в стране весь кризис...


Вот вам и весь рецепт для Щастья мирового ...
Приходит Брат за пятым нумером во свет
И дарит людям свой бесценнейший совет...
Что ж... Аллилуйя, мир... Сбрось кризиса оковы...

----------


## barbarossa

> Смотрю, прикольно тут у вас, 
> Общаетесь, кричите и смеетесь,
> Вот сверху посмотрели бы на вас
> И прекратился бы в стране весь кризис...


Творчество для темы "Зато со смыслом".  А, модераторы?

----------


## PAN

> А, модераторы?


А модераторы уже... отозвались...:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А модераторы уже... отозвАлись...


От диванов  мягких оне оторвались
Подошли к нам, наземным, поближе
Даже и в Таганроге их вижу!
Видят ли они меня? Видят!
Но не знаю - любят иль ненавидят...
Присмотритесь - сижу я босая
Где часы из цветов... И бросая
Иногда бестолковые фразы
На отрыжку не способна, ни разу!

----------


## Лев

> Вот сверху посмотрели бы на вас


Мы сверху посмотреть ещё успеем -
Пока вот снизу подглядеть:rolleyes: умеем...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пока вот снизу подглядеть умеем...


А там все в порядке - спасибо зарядке!

----------


## Лев

> На отрыжку не способна, ни разу!


А если пирожков объешься, что мама напекла?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

А мужу нравится, что под рукой объём,
А не скелет, где вовсе "мяса" не найдём :tongue:

----------


## Лев

> А мужу нравится, что под рукой объём,
> А не скелет, где вовсе "мяса" не найдём


Кому что нравится, но песня не о том...
Читает строчку - кажется толстенный том :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А если пирожков объешься, что мама напекла?


Лев! Вы видели мою маму?
Расскажу вам кулинарную драму...
Моя мама - учитель словесности
И достигла высот и известности
Обучая великому и могучему
Митрофанушек (в основном)
Также есть у нее для души
Литературно энд музыкальный клуб
Им живет она. И в кухОнной тиши
Она с книгой сидит.
 В очи Блока глядит.
А готовлю в семье только я
Вот такая наша семья!

----------


## barbarossa

Мужчины декларируют любовь 
К блондинкам, музыке Стравинского,
К сухому терпкому вину, 
К произведениям Кандинского.

На деле же все проще, верьте, дамы:
Чайковский (для продвинутых) иль гаммы,
Брюнетки знойные, портвейн и виски.
И Ренуар, Рембрандт и Шишкин...

----------


## Лев

> А готовлю в семье только я


Пока готовишь и объешься...
И вдруг отрыжка - вот потешка:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Кому что нравится, но песня не о том...
> Читает строчку - кажется толстенный том


Да Вы тут сами потерялись
И где-то снизу там остались  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пока готовишь и объешься...


Объешься тут! Как же! А с вами общение?
Меняю харчо на стихотворение!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Когда у попрыгуньи болят ноги, она прыгает сидя


Когда у попрыгуньи болят ноги, то у нее болит и то, на чем сидят...

----------


## barbarossa

Попрыгуньи - они такие: болит-не болит, а прыгать НАДО!

----------


## Лев

> Да Вы тут сами потерялись
> И где-то снизу там остались


А ты... а я... а он... она...
Сама такая и я такой -
Потеряны внизу. Сосна...
Утёс... Обрыв... Покой...

----------


## barbarossa

> А ты... а я... а он... она...
> Сама такая и я такой -
> Потеряны внизу. Сосна...
> Утёс... Обрыв... Покой...


Мужчины замолчали и застыли.
Что, дамы!? Кажется, мы победили!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Попрыгуньи - они такие: болит-не болит, а прыгать НАДО!


И не просто прыгать, а с улыбкой
С приступом веселья на лице
И танцуют попрыгуньи уже в зыбке
И не падают на ледяном крыльце!

----------


## Лев

> Мужчины замолчали и застыли.


Ну, дама! Меня вы удивили...
Неужто одного на много разделили?:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что, дамы!? Кажется, мы победили!


У меня удивление на лице... "Пьеха - мужик?"

----------


## barbarossa

А если падают - не плачут.
Нам, попрыгуньям, нельзя иначе.

----------


## Лев

> И не падают на ледяном крыльце!


...а на лыжах? С улыбкой на лице? :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Мужчины замолчали и застыли.
> Что, дамы!? Кажется, мы победили!


Галин, они же рыцари и джентльмены
И сделали, конечно, вид, что просто...пересменок :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> У меня удивление на лице... "Пьеха - мужик?"


Робкий Эдиты стук -
Стасик - это мой внук...

----------


## barbarossa

> У меня удивление на лице... "Пьеха - мужик?"


Помните, про Кису и "мальчика"? А Ольга и Я - точно дамы!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Помните, про Кису и "мальчика"? А Ольга и Я - точно дамы!!!!


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## КП

> Мужчины замолчали и застыли.
> Что, дамы!? Кажется, мы победили!


Уже вовсю идет война полов?
Чего опять ,друзья, не поделили?
Не жалко вам совсем своих голов?
На «М» и «Ж» наш форум разделили.:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Сайт раздели ли мы отменно:
Эм - для мадамов, Жо - для жентельменов!

----------


## Лев

> На форуме война полов?
> Чего опять не поделили?
> Не жалко вам своих голов?
> На «М» и «Ж» сайт разделили.
> __________________


Как кстати, вовремя явился...
Им мало одного и я на части разделился:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

> Им мало одного и я на части разделился


Я смеялася...

----------


## Лев

> Я смеялася...


...а я плакаль...

----------


## barbarossa

Из-за чего? Из-за двойных стандартов или из-за того, что я спутала буковки "М" и "Ж"?

----------


## Skadi

Това-а-а-рисчи, а где стихи???
По дороге пропали??? 
В сценарии этой темы прозы нет :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Ну так мужчины же предупредили:
У них ПОКОЙ...  Они застыли.

----------


## Alenajazz

> а на лыжах? С улыбкой на лице?


Было и такое! Лыжи в жизнь мою вошли -
Попросил физрук поучаствовать!
Вместо двух на 10 км все за мной пошли
Бодренько мы шли. К вечеру пришли...
Ну, ошиблась я! Улыбаясь, шла
Физрука фамилию просклоняв не раз...
Год прошел. И лыжи где-то в страшном сне...
Тут опять физрук - говорит он мне:
- Срочно ты нужна! Нам медаль важна
Пробежать всего - километров семь...
Побежала я (хоть и спринтер, да...)
Но забылось то, видимо, совсем...

----------


## КП

> Сайт раздели ли мы отменно:
> Эм - для мадамов, Жо - для жентельменов!


Зачем вам Эм ,стесняюсь вас спросить….
Для пропитанья, или будете носить? :redface:

----------


## Skadi

> Сайт разделили мы отменно:
> Эм - для мадамов, Жо - для жентельменов!


:biggrin: Галин, ой....не могу унять я смеха -
Вот как ответила - потеха!  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

> Зачем вам Эм ,стесняюсь вас спросить….
> Для пропитанья, или будете носить?


Ни для еды, ни для ношенья -
От "эм" не просим подношенья.
Нам с "эм"ами попроще жить,
На память будем их хранить.

----------


## Лев

> Това-а-а-рисчи, а где стихи???
> По дороге пропали??? 
> В сценарии этой темы прозы нет


А что же не стихами
Не написали сами?

----------


## Skadi

> Зачем вам Эм ,стесняюсь вас спросить….
> Для пропитанья, или будете носить?


И поносить, и попитаться,
И просто чтобы с кем обняться :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А что же не стихами
> Не написали сами?


Так вы же заразили меня тоже,
И я погрязла в тот миг в прозе, может :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Нам с "эм"ами попроще жить,
> На память будем их хранить.


В гербарии иль в колумбарии?
Иль с кем-то пребывать в Швейцарии?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И поносить, и попитаться,


Надо же так попитаться,
Чтоб потом тааак понОсить?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> В гербарии иль в колумбарии?
> Иль с кем-то пребывать в Швейцарии?


В Лапландии, Гренландии,
Финляндии, Шотландии...
Везде чтоб с ними  ладили - 
Тьфу, тьфу - нас чтоб не сглазили :tongue:

----------


## barbarossa

На колумбарий и не надейтесь,
Еще работы - невпроворот.
А если купите билет в Швейцарию,
Глядишь,  вам кто-нибудь и подойдет.

----------


## КП

> Нам с "эм"ами попроще жить,


 Под мужиков хотят "косить"!!!!:mad:

----------


## Skadi

> Надо же так попитаться,
> Чтоб потом тааак понОсить?


Не будем ударение смещать,
Пусть в варианте том будет звучать -
ПоносИть  :Aga:

----------


## barbarossa

*Под мужиков хотят "косить"!!!!*


У нас так славно не получится:
С похмелья сильно будем мучиться...

----------


## Лев

> Под мужиков хотят "косить"!!!!


Это ж сколько надо курить? -
****************************
Косят зайцы глаза от того, что косили
На поляне траву у дубов-колдунов.
Ту траву зайцы всю уж скурили,
Спят, кайфуя от призрачных снов...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Надо же так попитаться,


Все, кому плохо - к врачу!
(Лев проглотил саранчу
Но не сказал никому!)
Плохонько стало ему...
Для устранения помех
Тело разрезали Льву
И поделили на всех:
Дайте мне головУ!

----------


## Skadi

> Для устанения помех
> Тело разрезали Льву
> И поделили на всех:
> Дайте мне головУ!


 :Vah:  Лев на операции?
Делать эпиляцию??? 
Раз - и всё готово!
Ножом не надо Лёву :biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Я согласна - ножом не надо.
И эпиляцию тоже не надо!
Лев без гривы растеряет свой прайд!
Пожалейте его в этот раз.

( Я - как Брат-5!!!)

----------


## Лев

> Лев проглотил саранчу


Жареную саранчу?
С аппетитом проглочу :Aga: 
А из чайника тараканов
Не наливали в стаканы? :Vah: 
****************************
Гриву сбрил уже давно,
Прайд гуляет по саванне.
Не жалейте старое кино -
Поплескайтесь лучше в ванне.

----------


## Skadi

Пусть остаётся с гривой,
За это - выпьет пива! :rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> Для устанения помех
> Тело разрезали Льву
> И поделили на всех:
> Дайте мне головУ!


 *Женская "ВИВИ-Секция"*

Это что за вивисекция?
Я пожалуюсь в Гринпис.
Приезжает пусть инспеция: 
Лев у нас не мазохист.:mad:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Лев на операции?


Эти папарацци -
Прямо вездесущи!
Служат власть имущим!
Разделить хотели
Тело на три части
А теперь что делать?
Что же за несчастье!
Я мечтала обладать
Умной головою
А теперь чего желать...
Пирожка, чтоль, пожевать?
На лице с тоскою...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А из чайника тараканов


Ху из таракан?
Рыжий иммигрант
Или коренной
Житель наш лесной?
Ему негде жить?
Чайник - дом его?
Лев смог приютить
РЫ-ЖЕ-ГО!

----------


## barbarossa

[QUOTE=Лев]Поплескайтесь лучше в ванне.[/QUOT

Я попозже пойду купаться, хочу здесь еще пообщаться.
С Вами общение доставляет удовлетворение  (это не синоним слова "оргазм", это синоним слова удовольствие для души!!!!!!!)

----------


## Лев

> Пирожка, чтоль, пожевать?
> На лице с тоскою...


Пожуй на лице пирожка с тоскою :Aga: 
Картину представил :Vah:  я - под столом...
Вылез оттуда известной тропою,
Обхохотался, болел животом...

----------


## barbarossa

> Пожуй на лице пирожка с тоскою
> Картину представил я - под столом...
> Вылез оттуда известной тропою,
> Обхохотался, болел животом...


Микс удалсЯ отменный - не пустим на перемену! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Я попозже пойду купаться, хочу здесь еще пообщаться.
> С Вами общение доставляет удовлетворение (это не синоним слова "оргазм", это синоним слова удовольствие для души!!!!!!!)


А стихами?...
*********************************
Оргазм бывает не только сексуальным
И я не буду очень тривиальным -
Скажу: испытывал я творческий оргазм,
А о духовном нам рассказывал Эразм(Роттердамский :Oj:  - об ассоциации молчу...)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вылез оттуда известной тропою


Под столом обычно есть половичок
Люк под ним, понятно
Куда Лев убёг!
Он сбежал от страха
Перед пирожком
Что назвал безликим 
Этот теста ком!

----------


## barbarossa

> А о духовном нам рассказывал Эразм(Роттердамский


Ассоциации известные, конечно, очень интересные...
Дай Бог ума нам глупо жизнь прожить, - 
Такой девиз мне, был бы щит, носить.
Моя солидарность с Эразмом 
Является квази-оргазмом.

----------


## Лев

> Этот теста ком!


Что теста ком?
***************
Сегодня ел я чебуреки
И квасом запивал...
Да, дорогие человеки -
Это выше всех похвал!

----------


## barbarossa

> А стихами?...
> *********************************


Заданье задАли,
А сами - слиняли...

Выполненное по мере сил задание - см. выше.

----------


## oligamoh

Простите, можно строчку вставить?
Не успеваю я за вами, как на грех!
Вас на минуту и нельзя оставить,
Лишь отвернулся  - и полна изба потех!
Бесспорно, что в большой семье
Кто первым встал - того и тапки!
Но объясните же вы мне
Зачем порвали Льва на тряпки?
"Мне дайте голову!" "А мне другое!"
(Простите, [I]щас, задену за живое).
А почему из тех хирургов, кто членил,
Никто пониже ничего не попросил?:wink:

----------


## barbarossa

> Простите, можно строчку вставить?
> Не успеваю я за вами, как на грех!
> Вас на минуту и нельзя оставить,
> Лишь отвернулся  - и полна изба потех!
> Бесспорно, что в большой семье
> Кто первым встал - того и тапки!
> Но объясните же вы мне
> Зачем порвали Льва на тряпки?
> "Мне дайте голову!" "А мне другое!"
> ...



БОМБА! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## КП

Так клево oligamoh,право,  !!!!!!
Что все рукоплескают-БРАВО!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oligamoh

> Зачем вам Эм ,стесняюсь вас спросить….
> Для пропитанья, или будете носить?


Ты знаешь, Кулагин, зачем девкам эМ,
Мне также, увы, не понятно совсем!
Пусть носят свое заветное Жо
И не выпендриваЮтся ужо!

----------


## КП

> Ты знаешь, Кулагин, зачем девкам эМ,
> Мне также, увы, не понятно совсем!
> Пусть носят свое заветное Жо
> И не выпендриваЮтся ужо!


Всегда  форумчанкам готов услужить:
Могу им на время свой "Эм" одолжить. :Oj:

----------


## barbarossa

Одалживать вещи свои - не пустяк!
А сам-то на время без этого как?

----------


## oligamoh

> Дай Бог ума нам глупо жизнь прожить, -


Дай, Бог, умения прожить мне умной дурой!
А глупо жить - просить ума не надо...

----------


## КП

> Одалживать вещи свои - не пустяк!
> А сам-то на время без этого как?


Да бросьте!!!Приятный такой «пустячок»!
Ведь я вместе с   «Эм»  одолжусь на часок.
Всю жизнь я при нем нахожусь неразлучно.
Приду без него-будет женщине скучно... :biggrin:

----------


## oligamoh

> Могу им на время свой "Эм" одолжить.


Да взять не проблема, проблема - отдать!
Ведь что там останется Вам возвращать, 
Коль Эм-ка пройдет по рукам форумчанок?
Боюсь и представить, но вид будет жалок!

Носи и гордись! Не отдай никому!
Ведь все-таки скучно ему одному!

----------


## КП

> Носи и гордись! Не отдай никому!
> Ведь все-таки скучно ему одному!


Совет принимаю!!!Ношу и горжусь! :Medal:  
И в старости может на что-то сгожусь!

----------


## Лев

> Так клево oligamoh,право, !!!!!!
> Что все рукоплескают-БРАВО!!!!
> __________________


Рукоплескайте в порыве "Браво"
И расчленяйте - ваше право.
Не рукоблудите - лучше ЛЮБИМЫЕ, хоть какие!
Игрушки в сексшопе - они ж неживые...

----------


## Skadi

Ух, позитивчику хлебнула я с утра!
И вновь мотивчику любовному - ура!
Ну, надо ж, разгорелись как тут страсти
По обсуждению - кому какие части
Могли б достаться. И достались уже, может?
Хотя, об этом вслух нам как-то так негоже!
Должна ж присутствовать хоть маленькая тайна,
Которая при всём при том важна необычайно :rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Знали - не знали, брали - не брали...
Важно, чтоб без ошибок писали.
"Великий, могучий" хранить мы должны,
Здесь каждая буква и знак - ох, важны!

----------


## Лев

> Здесь каждая буква и знак - ох, важны!


Святые книги иудеи 
Хоронят - в чём идея?
Затёрлась хоть буква - уже всё ложь...
Как истину в книге такой ты найдёшь?

----------


## barbarossa

Пошили платье королю -
Здесь бантик, здесь оборочка.
Я так его, друзья, люблю:
Одет всегда с иголочки.

Ну слава, слава, - слышен крик.
И слабый голос вдруг возник...
Сказал малыш веселый:
А король-то голый!

----------


## barbarossa

Уж коль собрались снова вместе,
Настаиваю я на сексе! :Oj: 
(Брат 5 снова не дает покоя)

----------


## Skadi

> Уж коль собрались снова вместе,
> Наствиваю я на сексе!


Галин, согласна! только "за"! :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

Смотрите, Оля, Лев зелененьким горит.
Свободен он - и может с нами говорить.

----------


## КП

> Настаиваю я на сексе!





> Галин, согласна! только "за"!





> Смотрите, Оля, Лев зелененьким горит.
> Свободен он -


Лев слышал?Стали секс просить.
Девчонки слишком возбудилсь.
Быстрее  ноги уносить,
Пока о нас не спохватились..:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Смотрите, Оля, Лев зелененьким горит.
> Свободен он - и может с нами говорить.


Галин, давно я уж на "ты",
Меж нами отношения просты -
Поддержишь эту форму обращенья?
Или сейчас "умру" я от смущенья  :Oj: 




> Лев слышал?Стали секс просить.
> Девчонки слишком возбудилсь.
> Быстрее  ноги уносить,
> Пока о нас не спохватились..


Э, нет! вас засекли мы в тот же миг -
Теперь уж вам не скрыть свой светлый лик :wink:

----------


## КП

> Теперь уж вам не скрыть свой светлый лик


Да-"я не трус,но я боюсь". :Aga: 
Терять потенции остатки. :Vah: 
Как музыкант вам не сгожусь?
Или на песни вы не падки? :Tu: 

А Лев "хотеньям" вашим внял.
И очень вовремя слинял..:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Как музыкант вам не сгожусь?
> Или на песни вы не падки?


Да и сама я - музыкант,
И к пенью тоже есть талант.
Сейчас люблю я "Незнакомку"
Бандеры, что звучит в колонках  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## КП

> Да и сама я - музыкант,
> И к пенью тоже есть талант.


Ну вот..Опять «скрипач не нужен»….
Пойду куплю вина на ужин.
У дам в почете не певцы
А  молодые «жеребцы»…:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Лев зелененьким горит.


Горю я пламенем зелёным -
Под южным солнцем раскалённым.
О сексе? Что тут говорить? -
Секс надо сотворить...:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Мы в виртуале 
секс творим мозгами...

----------


## Лев

> Мы в виртуале 
> секс творим мозгами...


Тогда уж говори: в астрале...
А секс мозгами? - озабоченность это :Aga: 
Или стих без поэта.
Секс без порыва души -
Без музыки танец спляши...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ох, как тут жарко,интересно.
Что будет дальше. . . НЕИЗВЕСТНО!

----------


## barbarossa

Результат - выплеск позитивной энергии, минивзрыв. А разве духовное общение не доставляет таких вот минивзрывов?
Например, после отличной песни или стихотворения 
Разве не чувствуется особенной степени удовлетворения?

----------


## Лев

> Разве не чувствуется особенной степени удовлетворения?


ответ в #1259...

----------


## Skadi

Так...ненадолго я отлучилась -
На речку ездила, охладилась  :Ok:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

А мы вчера на пруд махнули:-).
Отлично просто отдохнули!:-)

----------


## Skadi

> А мы вчера на пруд махнули:-).
> Отлично просто отдохнули!:-)


Деревня, Ди, одна и та же,
Предполагаю? как на пляже?
Тебе понравилось то место?
А как там водная фиеста? :smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

В воде конечно не была,
Но солнышко отличное.
Такие вот мои дела. . .
. . .ем вафли земляничные:-)

----------


## Skadi

> В воде конечно не была,
> Но солнышко отличное.
> Такие вот мои дела. . .
> . . .ем вафли земляничные:-)


Я целый день ем одни фрукты -
Полезны как натурпродукты!
Клубника, вишня, абрикосы-
Всё вкусно! - никаких вопросов! :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Без музыки танец спляши...


Знают и малыши -
Танец такой есть!
Танцуют его и в тиши
Танцуют его и под песнь.

Танцуют! (и всё тут!)
Модерном его зовут...

----------


## oligamoh

> Лев слышал?Стали секс просить.
> Девчонки слишком возбудилсь.
> Быстрее ноги уносить,
> Пока о нас не спохватились..


A-яй-яй-яй! Какой позор!
О чем я слышу разговор?
Вчера готов был, как пацан!
Сегодня пистолет твой сдан?
Как день настал - так ты в кусты?
И вдребезги свои мечты?
Не рановато ли, дружок,
Менять посОх на посошок?:wink:

----------


## КП

> Сегодня пистолет твой сдан?


"Сегодня пистолет твой сдан?"
"А пулемет я вам не дам!!!!"
Так завещал нам Верещагин.
Он тезка мой.А я-Кулагин.
И кто-бы что-бы не сказал
Я сохраню свой арсенал  :mad:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## oligamoh

> И кто-бы что-бы не сказал
> Я сохраню свой арсенал


Ну, слава Богу, ты здоров!
А мне уж не хватало слов,
Чтоб выразить недоуменье.
Давай махнем за примеренье :Pivo: 

Ты не подумай, я не из пугливых.
Да только из речей красивых
Люблю, чтоб было все толково,
Чтоб ствол мужик держал и слово!:smile:

----------


## sex master

> Люблю, чтоб было все толково,
> Чтоб ствол мужик держал и слово!


Мужик не тот что держит ствол 
мужик -который держит слово!
Сказал и сделал всё толково! 
И пусть словами не брезжит 
 в постеле лучше вжик! вжик! вжик!

----------


## КП

> Мужик не тот что держит ствол 
> мужик -который держит слово!


Да спору нет-сказал ты клево.
Но безоружным быть хреново.
Чтоб от врага не лезть под стол
Носить с собой неплохо ствол.

----------


## Лев

Не быть брЮзгой ни в жизни, ни в постелИ
И не словами, а делами крепость корня подверждать...
А то герои в сказках - в деле еле-еле.
Да будет секс с Любовью!(вашу мать!!!) :Vah:

----------


## oligamoh

> Мужик не тот что держит ствол


 Я не про саблю и ружьё,
 Про то, что ниже ё-моё!
 Ну, вы даете, мужики!
 Ну, прям совсем, как дети малые! Ей, Богу!

P.S. То, что рифмуется, совсем не оскорбленье - 
       Всем мужикам мои любовь и уваженье!

----------


## Skadi

> Я не про саблю и ружьё,
>  Про то, что ниже ё-моё!
>  Ну, вы даете, мужики!


Они всё поняли, конечно,
Да просто...душу свою тешут :rolleyes:

----------


## КП

:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Они всё поняли, конечно,
> Да просто...душу свою тешут


А может что-то чешут?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> А может что-то чешут?


А кто в том факте сомневался?
Ведь, скрытый смысл меж строк читался.
Вон и КП не удержался -
Терпел, терпел и рассмеялся :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Вон и КП не удержался -
> Терпел, терпел и ..........???:biggrin:


Терпение терпенью рознь -
Терпеть бывает очень вредно,
Когда терпеньем телу кознь
Мы создаём, а также бредни...:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Терпение терпенью рознь -
> Терпеть бывает очень вредно,
> Когда терпеньем телу кознь
> Мы создаём и бредни...


Когда самец  не молодой,
То секс ему в сто раз полезней
От воздержанья лишь застой
И много всяческих болезней.:frown:
P.S.
Не бейте сильно за слова-
Имел ввиду совсем не Льва.

----------


## Лев

> Имел ввиду


Рецепт твой, он не панацея -
В природе у самцов ведь тот самее,
Кто вводит так :Vah:  - имея и умея:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

При разговоре сем
Присудствуют и дамы.
Мужчины! ну не будьте так упрямы!
Уходите от темы без причины:
мы вам про секс,  а вы - про медицину!

----------


## КП

> Имел ввиду
> Рецепт твой, он не панацея -
> В природе у самцов ведь тот самее,
> Кто вводит так - имея и умея


"Рецепт твой, он не панацея"
Да разве всех во всем умней я?
Нет мыслей всем на удивленье
Преподносить  *"новоВВЕДЕНЬЕ"* :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> мы вам про секс, а вы - про медицину!


Уже писал - пустые разговоры
Секс не заменят, к чему же споры?
Они ведь к медицине приведут.
Не говорите, делайте и всё тут!:rolleyes:

----------


## КП

> При разговоре сем
> Присудствуют и дамы.
> Мужчины! ну не будьте так упрямы!
> Уходите от темы без причины:
> мы вам про секс, а вы - про медицину!


Пойдя у дам на поводу
Что хошь и хошь куда введу!:smile:
И нет  пока у вас причины
Искать замену для мужчины.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Пойдя у дам на поводу
> Что хошь и хошь куда введу!
> __________________


Ой, Паш! А если садо-мазо?
Кнутом тебя по тазу?! :Vah:  :Oj:

----------


## КП

> Ой, Паш! А если садо-мазо?
> Кнутом тебя по тазу?!


Не-е!Я мужик,"держу я мазу"
Сам им устрою "саду-мазу"!!!
И так воспользуюсь кнутом-
Не смогут и присесть потом. :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

> И так воспользуюсь кнутом-
> Не смогут и присесть потом


А как общаться будем?
На стульчик не присядешь...
Письмо не наваяешь -
Спасите, добры люди!

----------


## Skadi

> Терпение терпенью рознь -
> Терпеть бывает очень вредно


Можно представить вне терпенья Льва -
Тогда держись, окрестная братва!
Он всем покажет супер-мастер-класс
Без подготовки, сразу прям на "раз"! :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Можно представить вне терпенья Льва -
> Тогда держись, окрестная братва!
> Он всем покажет супер-мастер-класс
> Без подготовки, сразу прям на "раз"! 
> __________________


Странное прочтение
Темы о терпении :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Странное прочтение
> Темы о терпении


Спишем всё зараз на Музу -
Ей легко нести обузу :wink:

----------


## barbarossa

Защиты просим мы у вас,
Лев, милый, будьте другом!
Пусть нас не бьют,не мучат нас.
Поставят лучше в угол!

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть нас не бьют,не мучат нас.
> Поставят лучше в угол!


Галин, а где твой сурикен???
Достань его and give for men! -
Забудут вмиг, как ставить в угол
И превратятся в массу пугал :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Сообщение от barbarossa 
> Пусть нас не бьют,не мучат нас.
> Поставят лучше в угол!
> 
> Галин, а где твой сурикен???
> Достань его and give for men! -
> Забудут вмиг, как ставить в угол
> И превратятся в массу пугал 
> __________________


Вот натурально садо-мазо
и мне придумывать не надо
сюжеты для стихов таких:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Можно представить вне терпенья Льва -
> Тогда держись, окрестная братва!
> Он всем покажет супер-мастер-класс
> Без подготовки, сразу прям на "раз"!


Представте:Лева по утру
"Имеет"  местную братву. :Vah: 

Неужто от долготерпенья
Потянет Льва на приключенья?

Да чтоб я жил как нищий бедно:
И вправду воздержанье  вредно.

:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Вот натурально садо-мазо
> и мне придумывать не надо
> сюжеты для стихов таких


Лев, Вы перепутали слегка -
И сурикен поможет лишь из уголка
Найти дорогу, как самозащита.
А в садо-мазо больше волокиты,
Скорей всего. Однако, вижу я -
Накоротке Вы с садо-мазо из бытия?  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, Вы перепутали слегка -
> И сурикен поможет лишь из уголка
> Найти дорогу, как самозащита.
> А в садо-мазо больше волокиты,
> Скорей всего. Однако, вижу я -
> Накоротке Вы с садо-мазо из бытия? 
> __________________


От возбужденья ритм потеряла?
Или как Алла? Я... устала...

----------


## Skadi

> От возбужденья ритм потеряла?
> Или как Алла? Я... устала...


Невольно ритм собьётся сразу,
Когда Вы так..о садо-мазо :wink:
Вы тоже ритм чуть потеряли -
Что с Вами, Лев, не ожидали? :smile:

----------


## barbarossa

То ухожу, то прихожу.
За разговором не слежу-
Нить размышлений потеряла.
Конечно, сурикен достала б,
Но дома он - а я служу (в смысле. на работе нахожуся-я-я)

----------


## Skadi

> Конечно, сурикен достала б,
> Но дома он - а я служу


А я на отдыхе! визжу!  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> А я на отдыхе! визжу!


Визжит на отдыхе Олёнка -
Бедовая, видать, девчонка :Vah:

----------


## barbarossa

> Визжит на отдыхе Олёнка -
> Бедовая, видать, девчонка


Как бы Ольга не визжала, отдыхая, 
И бедовая она, и ЗОЛОТАЯ!

----------


## Skadi

> Визжит на отдыхе Олёнка -
> Бедовая, видать, девчонка


Эх...вспомнила я детство своё звонкое -
А и, действительно, бедовою была девчонкою! :rolleyes:



> Как бы Ольга не визжала, отдыхая, 
> И бедовая она, и золотая!


Ой... :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Как бы Ольга не визжала, отдыхая, 
> И бедовая она, и ЗОЛОТАЯ!


Не спится что-то ночью душной,
Дечонка золотая? - Хорошо...
Всё ж лучше, чем девчонка золотушная,
Нужны которой капли, порошок...:frown:

----------


## sex master

> Не спится что-то ночью душной,
> Дечонка золотая? - Хорошо...
> Всё ж лучше, чем девчонка золотушная,
> Нужны которой капли, порошок...:frown:


А может лучше чем писать, 
девчонку взять и -на кровать! 
И там на деле доказать 
кто что тут смог всем написать! 
и чтоб кричала и вертелась
и что бы ей опять хотелось 
и садо-мазу и вообще и что б 
калибр определила на стволе!

----------


## Лев

> А может лучше чем писать, 
> девчонку взять и -на кровать!


Писать иль не писать -
Секс-мастера вопрос? :Vah: 
Ты мастер в сексе? Босс?!
Но кто же будет строчки составлять?

----------


## Kliakca

Камасутра по утрам,
Вредно, Лёвушка, и вам.
Лучше мы в Китай махнём,
Чай с плантации попъём!

----------


## Лев

> Камасутра по утрам,
> Вредно, Лёвушка, и вам.
> Лучше мы в Китай махнём,
> Чай с плантации попъём!


Что вредно мне или что нет -
Могу я дать себе совет :Aga: .
С утра до Камы не добраться,
Как до Китая, чтоб выпить чая:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Всё ж лучше, чем девчонка золотушная,
> Нужны которой капли, порошок...


Ой, нет, совсем болезней нам не надо!
Нам бодрость ледяной воды - отрада!
Животворительную силу в ней найдём,
Потом пешком - км так 2 - пройдём,
И здорово от радости сознанья,
Что лёгкость ощущается в дыханье!  :Ok:

----------


## КП

> Всё ж лучше, чем девчонка золотушная,
> Нужны которой капли, порошок...


Закадрил золотушную девушку
С псориазом,часоткой и вшами.
Заплатить готов крупную денюжку,
Чтоб любить ее *только* «ушами».
 :Vah:

----------


## barbarossa

На лягушке женился сказочный принц...
Правда, в жизни лягушка не всякому нравится.
Неужель не найдется геройский мужик?
Поцелуйте ее, может, станет красавицей!

----------


## Skadi

У лягушки есть тоже глаза.
Если принц не дурак, то увидит -
В глубине глаз лягушки - слеза,
И, поняв - почему, не обидит,
А внимателен будет и нежен,
И в один распрекрасный момент
Кожу снимет с лягушки, конечно,
Разгадав, что важней - души свет!

----------


## barbarossa

Шкуру с лягушки содрать - не  надо много ума.
Хватило б любви и терпенья 
Дождаться, чтоб слезла  сама!

----------


## Skadi

> Шкуру с лягушки содрать - не  надо много ума.
> Хватило б любви и терпенья 
> Дождаться, чтоб слезла  сама!


Да снимет в смысле не в прямом,
Коль будет действовать с умом :wink:

----------


## КП

> И в один распрекрасный момент
> Кожу снимет с лягушки, конечно,


 Романс (на мотив С.Есенина "Старушка")

Не могу я видеть эту рожу
Надоела мерзкая лягушка
И с нее сдираю быстро кожу:
Ты жива еще- моя старушка?
 :Vah:

----------


## Лев

С мотивом нестыковка, христиане.:smile:
И с мерзостью лягушки тоже. :Aga: 
Ведь символ красоты лягушка во Вьетнаме:rolleyes:
И кушают лягушку с лапками и с кожей :Vah:

----------


## КП

> Ведь символ красоты лягушка во Вьетнаме
> И кушают лягушку с лапками и с кожей


И во Франции ее берляют тоже....

----------


## Касатик

> И с нее сдираю быстро кожу:





> И кушают лягушку с лапками и с кожей


Опять не попадаю в тему,
Но, господа, вот в чем проблема:
Зачем лягушку обижать?
То есть, то кожу обдирать!?:frown:
Гринписа не хватет эдесь,
Чтоб лекцию для вас прочесть!:mad:

----------


## Лев

> Опять не попадаю в тему,


Хочешь  в тему попадать -
Надо тему очень чтить...
Смысл контекста понимать
И впросак не угодить:rolleyes:

----------


## Касатик

Начали за здравие,
Вдруг, в альков отправили:redface:
И , собрав болезни в кучу,
Стали все лягушек мучить! :Aga:

----------


## barbarossa

Не всех лягушек коснулись эксцессы,
А только тех, что прЫнцессы!

----------


## Skadi

> Не всех лягушек коснулись эксцессы,
> А только тех, что прЫнцессы!


Когда они - лягушки все,
И думаешь - прЫнцессы где? :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> С утра до Камы не добраться,
> Как до Китая, обос******


Ах, не целуй, мой Лёва, жабу.
Фаянс видать не всем по нраву.

----------


## Лев

> Ах, не целуй, мой Лёва, жабу.
> Фаянс видать не всем по нраву.
> __________________


Ах, Клякса, не смущай меня:rolleyes:
Не постесняюсь жабу целовать... :Aga: 
С протезами во рту, слегка их теребя,
Я женщину могу только обнять...:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> С протезами во рту, слегка *гремя*,
> Я женщину могу только обнять...


Обнять гремящим кастаньетом,
Решил всех женщин, этим летом?:eek::biggrin:
А как же милая принцесса?
Лягушкой станет поэтесса...???:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Обнять гремящим кантаньетом,


Ох, Клякса, не спеши
И без ошибок напиши...(Кастаньеты) :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> лягушки


Все в поиске лягушек!
Везде и повсеместно!
Их очень мало, душек...
Да и не все - невесты...

----------


## Kliakca

О, милый Лев, Ворд шлёт привет,
Но он не знает (Кастаньет) :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Все в поиске лягушек!


Их сейчас так много расплодилось,
Не мудрено, что мужикам так разрезвилось :wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Их сейчас так много расплодилось


На форуме на местном
Лягушку ищет Принц
Той ветке дали место...
Но Принц всех отвергает
И много выдвигает
Безумных требований:
Чтоб была миниатюрна
Молода, умна, культурна
И богата, и патлата
(извините, рифмы нет...)
Принца сбросили в кювет...

----------


## Skadi

> Принца сбросили в кювет...


Кто посмел испортить принца
И слезам по нём пролиться? :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кто посмел испортить принца


Ополчился форум весь!
Принц задел девичью честь...

----------


## Skadi

> Принц задел девичью честь...


Принц не мог так поступить -
Он рождён, чтоб честь хранить.
Там, наверно, кто-то третий
Взял и принца оклеветил :rolleyes:...:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

Принцем он назвался
(Игорем, притом)
Только ли являлся -
Непонятно то...

----------


## Skadi

> Принцем он назвался


Да, назваться просто,
Сложно доказать.
Если есть вопросы,
Надо отвечать!

----------


## barbarossa

Чтобы угадать принца,
Не нужно  писать алгоритм процесса.
Все очень просто:
Принц тот, у которого есть принцесса.

----------


## Skadi

Вау! с новой аватаркой, Галин!  :Ok: 
Зря закрыла руками - так и хочется сказать: 
"Гюльчатай, открой личико" :wink::biggrin:



> Чтобы угадать принца,
> Не нужно  писать алгоритм процесса.


В алгоритме процесса 
Сама суть - принцесса :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Принц тот, у которого есть принцесса.


Увы, принцесса принцу сестрой родною приходилась...

----------


## Alenajazz

Ники волен каждый выбирать
По своим пристрастиям,
Вкусам и мечтам
Только кто теперь его 
Сможет Принцем называть?
Нет в нем благородства...
В голове - бедлам...

----------


## Skadi

Принцессу на горошине
Нам надо поискать -
Ту, самую хорошую,
Что настоящей звать :rolleyes:
Она вмиг воспитает -
Другим принц сразу станет!

----------


## barbarossa

Коль принцесса принцу сестра,
То *принципесса* - это жена!

----------


## Лев

> Коль принцесса принцу сестра,
> То принципесса - это жена!


Неологизмы и всякие ...измы
Лечите хорошей клизмой:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

От - измов поможет клизма?
А что нам поможет не думать об инце-те? (слово ****** он не хочет печатать!!!, так я вместо буковки *С* вставила пробел)
Гильотина или винчестер?

----------


## sex master

пошел я как то погулять 
увидел вдруг лягушку 
решил с собой домой забрать
вот эту попрыгушку

пришел решил я стол накрыть
её с собою посадить
и сам поел и чай попил 
её немного угостил

потом пошел я спать 
её с собой решил я взять
а утром, рядышком девица 
что можно удивится

ну прям как в сказке 
можете проверить
А ЖЕНА не верит!!!!

----------


## Лев

> а утром, рядышком девица 
> что можно удивится


Конечно можно удивитЬся,
Если девица удивиТся,
Что рядом мастер секса,
А секса-то и не было:eek:
Тут впору удавиться :Vah:

----------


## КП

> Коль принцесса принцу сестра,
> То принципесса - это жена!
> __________________


Ну и кино!!!Вот я попал-
Идет индийский сериал?
:redface:

----------


## Лев

> Ну и кино!!!Вот я попал-
> Идет индийский сериал?


Сериал не индийский - международный
И ты попал на сериал - сейчас он модный...

----------


## barbarossa

Был бы индийским наш сериал,
Принц принципессу бы долго искал.
Долго из рук злодеев спасал,
Долго бы пел и танцевал!

----------


## КП

> Был бы индийским наш сериал,
> Принц принципессу бы долго искал.
> Долго из рук злодеев спасал,
> Долго бы пел и танцевал!


И как по-быстрому смотрю я
Принцесса дорвалась до…… :Blush: ..ой!……до поцелуя?
Тогда у вас идея фикс- 
Смотреть немецкий «икс.икс.икс»
Меня и силой не затащишь   :Fie:  
Смотреть на «даст ист зер фантастиш!»
:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Другим принц сразу станет!


Совсем не стану отвечать...
Гусары!Вас прошу молчать!
:mad:

----------


## Alenajazz

Новая серия. Скоро показ!
Шел программист - тут лягушку увидел!
Та говорит: "Поцелуй меня раз"
Нет, он не стал... Чем лягушку обидел...
В куртки карман он лягушку закинул
Плачет она, "больно ей, больно"!
"Станешь принцессой - это обычно...
А говорящая лягушка - прикольно!"

----------


## КП

> Новая серия. Скоро показ!
> Шел программист - тут лягушку увидел!
> ..............................................
> Плачет она, "*больно* ей, *больно*"!
> "Станешь принцессой - это обычно...
> ............................. - *прикольно*!"


Звезда кино,порноартистка-
Лягушка-садомазохистка
 :Scare:

----------


## Лев

> тут лягушку увидел!


По телеку сюжет про это в "Ералаш"е
Все измышления подтверждают наши:
Целуй лягушку и получишь чудо
И сказки сказывать в народе будут...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Звезда кино


Звездой кино ей уж не стать...
Живет в кармане программиста -
А в нем не очень-то и чисто
Там флешки, диски... Благодать
Когда выходит в Интернет
Ее заумный цесаревич
Тогда лягушка видит свет
И лица принцев иноземных...
КП увидела она! И Дядька Ян
Ей даже подмигнул с экрана!!!
Увидела и Льва, и PANа
Так в чем лягушки той изъян?
Не поцелует почему 
Тот программист лягушку эту?
Не нужно это всё ему!
А ей? А ей нужны поэты!

----------


## Лев

> И сказки сказывать в народе будут...





> Звездой кино ей уж не стать...
> Живет в кармане программиста -


Лев оказался прав -
Поэмой ДжазАлёна разродилась :Vah: 
Вот ведь какой лягушкин нрав -
Она Алёне Музою явилась:biggrin:

----------


## КП

> Звездой кино ей уж не стать...
> Живет в кармане программиста -


Ну что сказать на этот раз...
Брависсимо!!!!!Аленаджаз!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот ведь какой лягушкин нрав -
> Она Алёне Музою явилась


Вчера общалась с модератором -
Вручили мне сертификат 
Который подтверждает факт
Активного участия...
Не надо быть оратором,
Чтобы орать от радости -
Подаренный "плакат"
Присваивает звание,
Горят глаза от счастия!
Мне присвоил наш портал
 Звание
"Хореограф-интеллектуал"

----------


## КП

Очень рады,что за знания
Удостоилась ты звания! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Вручили мне сертификат


Мне вспомнилось время советское -
Сколько грамот народу вручалось. :Vah: 
Да, бумага... извели сколько леса, но лестно
Получающим это казалось :Aga:

----------


## КП

Я могу одно ответить:
Если не жалели сил
То хоть грамотой отметить
Тех,кто честно заслужил.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мне вспомнилось время советское


В советское время мне грамот не давали...
Позвольте уж сейчас порадовать себя!
И обрести друзей  в ТагАне на портале 
Увидеть ник свой в документе... И - в рамочку, любя...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Заслужил-тогда "отметить"!


Отмечено было толпой форумчан
А я в это время была "Джеки Чан"...
Уж скоро работа, готовиться надо
Шпагаты, батманы... И всё не бравада!

----------


## Лев

> В советское время мне грамот не давали...
> Позвольте уж сейчас порадовать себя!


А без бумажки ты - букашка? :Vah: 
Алёна кукла-неваляшка?:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алёна кукла-неваляшка?


Да, стойкая я! Но и гибкая тоже
Бумажка мне в жизни , возможно, поможет
Бумажка ведь места чуть-чуть занимает
Но верят ведь ей! И читают, читают...

----------


## Лев

> Но верят ведь ей! И читают, читают...


Но судят по делам...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Но судят по делам..


При этом требуют подтверждения (бумажного)

----------


## Лев

> При этом требуют подтверждения (бумажного)


Замыкая круг...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Но судят по делам...


Из министерства к нам недавно приезжали,
По требованью их отчёт конкретный дали:
Лауреаты, дипломанты есть у нас -
Про то мы написали свой рассказ
И в приложенье фотки прикрепили,
Чтоб наши факты всех там убедили. 
И получается, бумажка так важна,
Что без неё ты - будто, с белого листа.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Замыкая круг


Крутит обруч Лев
Всех друзей, подруг
Манит тем... Успех
Ожидает тех
Рано кто встает
И...как обруч крутанёт!

----------


## Skadi

> Замыкая круг...


Замыкая этот круг,
Втаньте в самый центр подруг :wink:

----------


## КП

> Замыкая круг...


Замыка-а-а-ая круг     :Laie 46:  
Наживешь себе недуг. :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Втаньте в самый центр подруг


Таньку в центр, в Таньку...:rolleyes:



> Замыка-а-а-ая круг  
> Наживешь себе недуг.


Чтобы не было недуга,
Выйду я тогда из круга,
Развиваясь по спирали,
Буду крепким, как из :Aga:  стали

----------


## Skadi

> Таньку в центр, в Таньку...


:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Буду крепким, как из стали


Скоро в продажу поступят ножи
Только из стали - их крепче держи!
Могут они скрутиться в спираль
Могут сбежать на магистраль....

----------


## oligamoh

> Увы, принцесса принцу сестрой родною приходилась...


Скажите мне, Лев, тряхнув сединой,
Тогда от кого народились с тобой?
Крутятся мысли в моей голове - 
В начале житья персон было две!
И мало того  - народили сынов
Откуда тогда столько много "плодов"?!

----------


## Лев

> Могут сбежать на магистраль....


На нашем форуме магистральные? :Vah: 
Откуда, Девы, информация?
Вот мысли сексуальные -
От них куда деваться?:eek:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот мысли сексуальные -
> От них куда деваться?


А говорят, что у женщины только
Центр сексуальности - в голове...
У Льва сексо-мысли танцуют не польку -
Танцуют канкан на примятой траве!

----------


## Лев

> У Льва сексо-мысли танцуют не польку -
> Танцуют канкан на примятой траве!


Ты перепутала малость -
Мыслью творений от Дев вдохновляюсь...:rolleyes:

----------


## barbarossa

Коль девы замолчали, можно "вдарить"
По бездорожию и разгильдяйству.
Нам предлагал Остап - автопробегом,
А мы могли б попробовать стихами.

----------


## sex master

> А мы могли б попробовать стихами.


К чему жалеть вчерашний день,
Ушедший навсегда в забвенье.
Спасибо Вам, что Вам не лень
Писать свои стихотворенья. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Касатик

> Вот мысли сексуальные -
> От них куда деваться?


Сексуальные мысли - явление нормальное,
Их отсутствие - это проблема реальная!
И куда это Лев хочет деться от них?
Что же даст вдохновение на затейливый стих? :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таньку в центр, в Таньку..


Кто тут в центр меня зовёт? :Vah: kuku
Вдруг, со мной он пропадёт!
Круг возьмёт, закружится
Дождь застучит по лужицам
Попытается сказать - 
Хватит спать! Пора вставать!

Только мне уже не спится
Выйду в круг я, веселиться....
И в кругу том, стар и млад - 
Веселятся все подряд!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Кто тут в центр меня зовёт?


Кто на зов мой отозвался? :Vah: 
Стар, но я не удержался -
С Танькой закружилися,
Спелися и спилися :Pivo:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

Левка с Танькой дружаться,
В жарком танце кружаться,
Песни буйные поют,
И при этом пьют и пьют!:eek:

----------


## Лев

> Левка с Танькой дружаться,
> В жарком танце кружаться,


Лёвка с Танькой дружатся,
В жарком танце кружатся.
Мягкий знак совсем не нужен -
С тем глаголом он не дружен:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> С тем глаголом он не дружен


Осторожно! Лев настраже!
Мне неловко стало даже-
Так с глаголом поступить! :Oj: 
Попрошу меня простить!!!

----------


## PAN

> Мне неловко стало даже-
> Так с глаголом поступить!


:biggrin:..................................................

----------


## Kliakca

> Гы-гы. Зачот. Пеши исчо...:frown:


...:biggrin:

Ходят лекторы по кругу,
Запугали всю округу,
Ищут в текстах алфавит,
Хоть и добрые, на вид...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ходят лекторы по кругу,
> Запугали всю округу


Мы и вечером, и днем
Не расстаемся со словарем...

----------


## PAN

> Ходят лекторы по кругу,
> Запугали всю округу,
> Ищут в текстах алфавит,
> Хоть и добрые, на вид...


За грубость не прячем душу и лик...
За Тортиллу обидно... И русский язык...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Не хочешь в грязь - не трогай стерву!


Вот это мило...
Уговорила...
Что было - каюсь...
Тебя впредь не трогать - постараюсь.....................:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

> За грубость не прячем душу и лик...


Сто раз проверим, потом только - "клик"

----------


## PAN

> Сто раз проверим, потом только - "клик"


Опечатка - не грех...
Невежество - вот где смех...
А иногда и слёзы...
Грамотным - пиво... :Pivo:  и розы... :flower: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Опечатка - не грех...
> Невежество - вот где смех...
> А иногда и слёзы...
> Грамотным - пиво... и розы......:biggrin:


Ой, девчатки! Ой ребятки! :Vah: 
Надоели очепятки.:frown:
Если пиво молодцам,  :Pivo: 
Нам уж подавай винца! :Aga: 
А при той манере, 
Можно бы и Sherry !
Ну а обобщительно:
Шоб головокружительно,
Душеразмягчительно,
Музеоживительно....
Ох! Ну...Ох!...У-у-у... И *тельно!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Грамотным - пиво... и розы......


Напился пива, наелся окрошки.
Розы на клумбе, иду по дорожке.
Умылся слезами, рукою утёрся -
Куда это я на ночь попёрся?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Куда это я на ночь попёрся?


Быть может, Льва Муза ждёт в тёмной аллее?
Шагайте, шагайте, Лев, будьте смелее! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Ииии... Дева! Муза в тёмной аллее? :Vah: 
С толстой дубиной? Уйду я скорее
И буду целее...

----------


## Skadi

> Ииии... Дева! Муза в тёмной аллее?
> С толстой дубиной? Уйду я скорее
> И буду целее...


Когда это Муза с дубиной ходила?
Скорей, не поэты то были - де***ы? (ой, простите  :Oj: )
Дубинка - стихи чтоб вколачивать в темя?
Бедняжечка, Муза! какое ей бремя...:rolleyes:
Но Льву-то бояться совсем не пристало -
Его уже Муза в лоб расцеловала  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> За грубость не прячем душу и лик...
> За Тортиллу обидно... И русский язык...


Сними у Тортиллы хибарку в прокат,
По русски обует Риелтор, он гад! 


> Что было - каюсь...
> Тебя впредь не трогать - постараюсь.....................


Я видно пьяная была,
А "было" что, совсем не помню?
Ты трогал лапами меня???:eek:
Про алименты я напомню...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Король бибопа, Чарли Паркер,
Рассказывал историю такую...
Играл импровизацию и... шварк!!! :Oj: 
На лбу вдруг шишка с гулю :Vah: 
То ангел стукнул, так он объяснял -
Играешь плохо, он ему сказал...:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> обуюет


 :Vah:  - переведи, не понял :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> По русски обуюет





> Сто раз проверим, потом только - "клик"


:smile:...

----------


## Kliakca

> А иногда и слёзы...
> Грамотным - пиво... и розы......


Он пиво "Ворду" всё отдал,
И слёзы капали в бокал,
Дарил цветочки из шипов,
Орфографических оков...

----------


## Лев

> Он пиво "Ворду" всё отдал,
> И слёзы капали в бокал,
> Дарил цветочки из шипов,
> Орфографических оков...


Садись - 5:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Орфографических оков...


А Вам, мадам, милей удроды
Арфогахической свабоды???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Король бибопа, Чарли Паркер,
> Рассказывал историю такую...
> Играл импровизацию и... шварк!!!
> На лбу вдруг шишка с гулю
> То ангел стукнул, так он объяснял -
> Играешь плохо, он ему сказал...


Незримый Ангел настоящей шишкой?
Наверно, впрямь был плох "парнишка"
В импровизации своей...
А, может, то - знак королей? :wink::rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Король бибопа, Чарли Паркер,
> Рассказывал историю такую...
> Играл импровизацию и... шварк!!!
> На лбу вдруг шишка с гулю
> То ангел стукнул, так он объяснял -
> Играешь плохо, он ему сказал...


Так часто ритм он ломает,
Хоть понимаем, что тут флуд...
Но только букву пропускаем,
Он вспоминает, как зовут...

----------


## Лев

> , может, то - знак королей?


С тобою, Дева, я согласен -
Морал сей басен осен ясен...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> С тобою, Дева, я согласен -
> Морал сей басен осен ясен...


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Так часто ритм он ломает,


О Чарли ты или о Льве?
И не шумит ли в голове?

----------


## Kliakca

> А Вам, мадам, милей удроды
> Арфогахической свабоды???


Если опять ошибка, то все притензии к "Ворду",
Не хочет он править, я дам ему в морду!!!:mad:

----------


## Лев

> притензии


что И на Е не исправил? :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> притензии к "Ворду",


Бывают и к "Ворду" прИтензии...
Дерзай... Разберёшся до пенЗии...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Невольно вспомнился Иванов :rolleyes:

*Вспыхает небо, разбужая ветер
Проснувший гомон птичьих голосов.
Проклинывая все на белом свете
Я вновь бежу в нетоптанность лесов.
Шуршат зверушки, выбегнув навстречу,
Приветливыми лапками маша.
Я среди тут пробуду целый вечер,
Бессмертные творения пеша.
Но выползя на миг из тины зыбкой,
Болотная зеленовая тварь,
Совает мне с заботливой улыбкой,
Большой орфографический словарь.

[IMG]http://*********ru/754793.jpg[/IMG]
*
Kliakca,
Настя, Ворд чаще не помогает...

----------


## PAN

> Настя, Ворд чаще не помогает...


Чаще помогает чтение хорошей литературы...

----------


## Лев

> Чаще помогает чтение хорошей литературы...


...и зачем я столько прочитал?:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> ...и зачем я столько прочитал?






> Ей сна нет от французских книг,
> А мне от русских больно спится.


:biggrin:.......

----------


## Kliakca

> Чаще помогает чтение хорошей литературы...


Хороша ты, хороша,
PANа, русская душа!
Почитай мне сказку на ночь,
Чтоб заснула, не спеша... :Oj: 

PS: где же мне время взаймы взять, на прочтение этой самой, хорошей?...

----------


## PAN

> PS: где же мне время взаймы взять, на прочтение этой самой, хорошей?...


Как же жизнь прожить, без прочтения этой самой???
Как детей растить, когда станешь мамой???

----------


## Skadi

> Как детей растить, когда станешь мамой???


Это - да. Детям весь язык измочалишь, рассказывая сказки, стихи, которые сама в детстве учила со слов мамы, бабушки  :Aga:  А книг читано просто море...легче сказать, что не читали :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Как же жизнь прожить, без прочтения этой самой???


Все професии заслуживают уважения, но не во всех нужна русская литература. :Aga: 



> Как детей растить, когда станешь мамой???


Вот вместе и будем учиться русскому, а изучать будем другой...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Грустно, когда иностранный язык знают лучше своего родного...

----------


## PAN

> Все професии заслуживают уважения


Особенно если они именуются профессиями... :Aga: 



> но не во всех нужна русская литература


Знание русской литературы и русского языка не является обязательным... во многих случаях...
За исключением, пожалуй, случаев размещения своих литературных (в т.ч. поэтических) опытов на русскоязычном форуме...

----------


## Kliakca

> Грустно, когда иностранный язык знают лучше своего родного...


:biggrin: Я родилась не в России.:wink: Пачьпорт показать?:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Насть, я не к тому, чтоб паспорт доставать. Да и не о тебе я думала, когда писала. Много случаев сейчас, к сожалению, когда на иностранном говорят так, словно он их родной, а родной, вроде, как положенный по национальности, забыт совсем. Я знаю семьи, где дети - русские, а между собой говорят на смеси языков - русский, английский, французский, немецкий, греческий....если не хватает словарного запаса в русском языке, переходят на иностранные - и так по кругу....

----------


## Kliakca

*Skadi*,важно хорошо знать повседневный язык, а остальные важней только для общения.

----------


## Skadi

Настя, те, кто уезжают и живут за границей, постепенно утрачивают русские корни...от поколения к поколению. Ни для кого не секрет - в какой стране живёшь, она и накладывает свой отпечаток.
А, вообще-то, мы отклонились от стихов :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> важно хорошо знать повседневный язык, а остальные важней только для общения.


Ага... так и есть... :Aga: 

Ноты тоже полная чушь... Трех штук вполне достаточно, чтобы во время перекура насвистывать... А закорючки на линеечках - это для зануд-очкариков... Пущай ковыряют свою сольфеджию дерижорской палочкой...
Единственные нормальные музыканты - балалаешники... Всего на трех струнах лабают, а какие душевные матерные частушки можно под их поорать...

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паша...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

Флудили в прозе и в стихах,
Но корни всё же остаются.
Не важно, где живём сейчас,
Познания не продаються!

PS:
Я спать пошла,
Свой сон нашла.

----------


## PAN

> А, вообще-то, мы отклонились от стихов


 :Aga: ...
И напоследок, чтоб не махали паспортами... Настя... Зайди в тему Звездочки...
Таня начала учить русский в 16 лет...
Ещё пару лет назад она трепала нам нервы, требуя подсказать, поправить, научить...
А сейчас, благодаря настойчивости, трудолюбию и уважению к языку - добилась...

----------


## Kliakca

> Единственные нормальные музыканты - балалаешники... Всего на трех струнах лабают, а какие душевные матерные частушки можно под их поорать...


Перегнул, в Средней Азии есть домбра с двумя струнами, вся пустыня плакать...:rolleyes:
Одна палка, два струна, я хозяйка вся страна!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

Ха-ха Я родился, когда ещё здесь была Молдова, по нциональности Украинец, но РУССКИЙ не променяю ни на какой другой язык мира! Знание молдавского, украинского, румынского не повредят... Но всё же сначала думаю на русском, затем перевожу на другие языки.. НО если нахожусь на территории молдавии то невольно начинаю думать на молдавском:biggrin: Так же с украинским. Как только я на украине, я знаю только украинский :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> Таня начала учить русский в 16 лет...
> Ещё пару лет назад


Ай-яй-яй!!! Не красово выдавать возраст...:smile:


> Настя... Зайди в тему Звездочки...





> А сейчас, благодаря настойчивости, трудолюбию и уважению к языку - добилась...


К Тане в гости я зашла и подругу там нашла...:biggrin:



> Мне вдвойне труднее чем Вам.... запасы русского языка увы- желают быть лучше... хватает только на общение (честно).... даже какие-либо инструкции на русском, сводят меня с ума... не понимаю их....


МОЯ ПОДРУГА ПО ГОРЮ !!! :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> МОЯ ПОДРУГА ПО ГОРЮ !!!


Но не по стилю...



> Ай-яй-яй!!! Не красово выдавать возраст...


Из моих слов её возраст не следует...:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Но всё же сначала думаю на русском,


Вовка, а пишешь на орфографическом...



> по *нциональности* Украинец


Вот и учись на чужих ошибках языку...:frown:


> Из моих слов её возраст не следует......


16 + 2 = 18
А нам всегда 18.........:biggrin:



> Но не по стилю...


Одинаковых людей не бывает, как и остального, закон относительности... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

Ночь смыкает очи...
Всем - спокойной ночи  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Я знаю семьи, где дети - русские, а между собой говорят на смеси языков - русский, английский, французский, немецкий, греческий....


Сразу вспоминается "Война и мир" Л. Толстого, которую пришлось читать, уставая от постоянных сносок на переводы с французского...



> Единственные нормальные музыканты - балалаешники... Всего на трех струнах лабают, а какие душевные матерные частушки можно под их поорать...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWToyAAIPEc :Ok: 
А чего это мы на прозу перешли?????

----------


## PAN

> А чего это мы на прозу перешли?????


Увы, компашка не права...
Просю прощения у Льва... :Pivo: .....:biggrin:

----------


## barbarossa

Тему про книги я развиваю,
Решенье вопроса свое предлагаю:
Альтернатива "читать - не читать"
Понимается как "дышать - не дышать".

----------


## Kliakca

*Зачем людям книги? Пора разобраться!
Чтоб мух убивать, комарам не кусаться.

Сантехнику Пушкин пробьёт унитаз,
И вовремя выполнит слесарь заказ.

Водителю Блок подставляет домкрат,
И вмятин не видно на днище, он рад.

А сварщик, в держак,  заправляет Толстого,
Он видно не знал в своём детстве такого.

Дантес вместо ёршика чистит трубу,
И Гоголь на рельсах сметает пургу.

Боксёр, не перчаткой, а томиком бьёт,
Культурно он Лермонтова преподаёт.

Станочник Шекспиром просверлит болты,
Я знаю,  юрист, с протоколом на "ТЫ".

Учителю проще, работа такая...
А мне бы попрыгать...
Ведь я заводная!!!

................
.......
...
.
*

----------


## barbarossa

Нам жизнь подарки дарит каждый раз:
То приласкает, то наотмашь - в рыло!
Чтоб не считать, что взъелась жизнь нас нас,
Мы знать должны, что так всегда и было!

Про это и книги!

----------


## Лев

> А мне бы попрыгать...
> Ведь я заводная!!!


Прыгать хочешь? - Заведу :Aga: ,
Ключик вставлю :Vah:  и... уйду:tongue:
Кончится завод, постой -
Ключик я унёс с собой :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Нам жизнь подарки дарит каждый раз:
> То приласкает, то наотмашь - в рыло!


Как тебя жизнь била.
Что пострадало... :Vah:  рыло.
Как она приласкала,
Что так больно упала...

----------


## Skadi

[/COLOR]


> Тему про книги я развиваю


Книги нас делают чище душой
И ... не всё время же быть заводной!
Можно в дела с головою нырнуть
И позабыть, как назад выпрыгнуть.
Книг не читая, черствеет душа,
К жизни слова доброты воскрешать
Уж не сумеет. Ухмылка в лицо -
Станут привычны слова с наглецой.
Трудно представить, что книги забыты
Море людей - все делами убиты...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Море людей


в море заходит
Море идей
Выход находит...
Но не читать?
Это уж слишком!
Жить и мечтать
Речь развивать
Книги умищем 
Сделают умишко...

----------


## Лев

> Трудно представить, что книги забыты
> Море людей - все делами убиты...
> __________________


Ныряли когда-то в книги,
Ныряем теперь в интернет.
Жизнь течёт мимо жизни -
Прошла она,  её уж нет...
Делом живут жизнь творя,
Бездельем убиваются, между нами, говоря...

----------


## barbarossa

> Как тебя жизнь била.
> Что пострадало... рыло.
> Как она приласкала,
> Что так больно упала...


Когда мы в рифму пишем, каюсь,
Пословицу я вспоминаю,
Что ради красного словца
Не пожалеешь и отца.

Однако же и ради рифмы
Не стоит ..... (дальше додумайте сами), а то иногда  нехотя можно  попасть  в точку

----------


## Лев

> ..... (дальше додумайте сами), а то иногда нехотя можно попасть в точку


Думы не думаются...
Вселенная сожмётся до точки - таки попадём :Vah:  :Oj: kuku

----------


## PAN

> Ныряли когда-то в книги,
> Ныряем теперь в интернет.


Одно другому не мешает...
Никто из нас не забывает
Тех книг, что носим в багаже...
Что прочитали мы уже,
И тех, что прочитать мечтаем...
Хотя, увы, примеры знаем
Сжигания вандалами тех книг...
Ну, а теперь представь на миг,
Что нет их... Лезешь в Интернет, а а там:
"Бабруйзг, медвеД, превеД"...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Зачем людям книги? Пора разобраться!


Увы и ах... С кем обсуждать вопрос???
Прочти сначала гоголевский "Нос"...

----------


## Лев

*PAN*,
 Есть книги в Интернете - их навалом :Aga: 
 И те, что прочитал и не читал...
 Но всё-таки милее те, прочтённые под :Vah:  одеялом,
 Их никогда не забывал:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Увы и ах... С кем обсуждать вопрос???
> Прочти сначала гоголевский "Нос"...


Не у всех хватает время,
Кто-то должен и трудиться.
Доползая, скинув бремя,
На кровати расстелиться.

Стали все вдруг инженеры,
Книжек полные шкафы.
Кто пошьет для нас одежду,
И соткёт на пол ковры?

А когда на двух работах,
Ног не чувствуешь своих.
Вся судьба в водоворотах,
Кто без книжки - Значит псих???

----------


## barbarossa

Наверное, все помнят анекдот про чукчу, который читал по слогам.
И его ответ: "Чукча - не читатель, чукча - писатель!"

----------


## Kliakca

> Прыгать хочешь? - Заведу,
> Ключик вставлю и... уйду
> Кончится завод, постой -
> Ключик я унёс с собой


Ключик дал всем людям Бог,
В каждом сердце свой замок.
Коль ослабится пружина,
На том свете будет мило.
А пока бегут по кругу
Сердца стрелки...
Жить я буду!

----------


## maknata

Да, умных много книг на свете,
На полке, даже в интернете,
Но ЧЕЛОВЕК намного интересней..
Я убедилась. Путь я тресну!:biggrin:
Сюда теперь я редко забегаю,
И от нехватки времени страдаю,
Но "рылом об асфальт я не хочу":eek:
Всё, ухожу, иначе я по  :Jopa:  получу:wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Kliakca*,
 Настён, поверь, на двух работах,
Кидает жизнь в водовороты,
И дочь растёт (дай Бог здоровья)
Но КНИГУ чту.. Она подспорье..

----------


## PAN

> Вся судьба в водоворотах,
> Кто без книжки - Значит псих???


А мы, по твоему - без дела???
Судишь неумело...
Псих - это больной...
Но порой
Опаснее умные невежды...
Надежды 
На будущее - в .............
Проходили уже... И в Азии и в Европе...

Настя... Мне действительно не интересно продолжать дискуссию о роли элементарной грамотности..... Революционные массы в разные периоды истории утверждали необходимость избавиться от предрассудков и правил... Жгли книги... Убивали носителей культуры...
Может хватит призывать к очередному пересмотру позиций???
Если можешь писать на "русском-грамотном" - пиши...
Если не считаешь это необходимым в литературном разделе русскоязычного творческого форума - в сети достаточно форумов, практикующих бабруйзгий, контркультурный и современный-телефонный Езыги...:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настён, поверь, на двух работах,
> Кидает жизнь в водовороты,
> И дочь растёт (дай Бог здоровья)
> Но КНИГУ чту.. Она подспорье..


По разноязычным форумам хожу,
На разных языках, в сети, флужу.
Но невозможно знать на свете всё,
На инглише читаю - то моё...
А русский мне пока с трудом даётся,
Со временем всё в жизни познаётся.



> Жгли книги... Убивали носителей культуры...
> Может хватит призывать к очередному пересмотру позиций???


Паша, я не призываю к насилию и уничтожению :eek:
Я читаю книги, но только на другом языке.
Если я говорю легко на русском, а с письмом проблема, то сразу на дверь???
Да тут русские сами такие кракозябры пишут, похлеще меня, но ты их.......
Ладно, я поняла........:cool:

----------


## maknata

*Kliakca*,
 Английский, миль пардон, я не учила,
По разным форумам я с молоду тусилась...

Французский знаю слегонца..
Да что то я не с этого конца.
Стихи писать - простое дело,
Коль это с языка слетело.
Потом прочтёшь - ну что за бред,
В корзину, вот и весь ответ..
Потом на ум приходят мысли,
Что в памяти твоей уже повисли,
Сидишь, коверкаешь, ласкаешь,
Ломаешь голову и где-то подтираешь,
Черкаешь, рвешь, по новой пишеш..
Орёшь на всех :"Нельзя ль потише?"
Вот наконец получен бриллиант.
Подумаешь:" Ужель я не талант?":biggrin:
И лишь потом доходит, что своим твореньем
Не стоит занимать чужое время.
Да, если славы хочется - вперёд!
Давайте бредом загружать народ:biggrin:
Но только слава то пойдёт другая..
А может быть нужна иная?
Быть может изучив язык, основы,
Мы будем упражнятся снова?
Я не поэт, я рифмоблуд,
Вот раздаю советы тут...:rolleyes:
Мне славы никакой не надо,
Мне лишь общение - награда.
И кракозяблы я могу понять,
Коль "очепятка" - то "ништяк" :Aga: ,

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Оставьте спор на время,
Оно все на места расставит.
Кому то книга - бремя,
Кого-то жить заставит. . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
У меня есть подруга, которая ОЧЕНЬ много читает, но вот ее русский. . . Она патологически безграмотна. Хотя, это наверное исключение.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
А еще. . . Считаю, что самообразование - великая вещь. Поступила к нам в колледж девушка, умница, очень она старалась на ОТЛИЧНО закончить семестр, но физика. . . В ее школе этот предмет вел. . . Местный комбайнер. В колледже же,чтобы получить ОТЛИЧНО по этому предмету, надо так знать, как преподаватель. Она взяла кучу учебников и разобралась (я до сих пор в восхищении). Экзамен за семестр сдала на 5. Ей было всего 15. А физика большинству менее подвластна, чем русский.    Вот. . . 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Извините за прозу. Мне вот английский с трудом дается. Учу-учу. . . А в итоге чувствую себя тупой! Хотя раньше такого качества за собой не замечала. . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Вывод: КАЖДОМУ СВОЕ. . .

----------


## Лев

> Ломаешь голову и где-то подтираешь,


...и где?:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Оставьте спор на время,


Спора нет...

----------


## Лев

> А в итоге чувствую себя тупой!


Зато никто не порежется :Ha:

----------


## maknata

*Лев*,
 Ой, озорник, и всё ты замечаешь:biggrin:
Да на бумаге тру, иль ворд калечу,
Ой, дайте ластик, всё сотру, что встречу:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> пишеш.


Ошибки есть у каждого из нас
Но только Кляксу замечают...
Она же стойко отвечает
Хотя не чужда и проказ!!!
Характер есть в девчонке этой!
Кому-то быть дано поэтом
Кому-то Музой... А она
Совсем другим одарена!

----------


## PAN

> Характер есть в девчонке этой!
> Кому-то быть дано поэтом
> Кому-то Музой... А она
> Совсем другим одарена!


Характер есть, в том спору нет...
Одарена... 
Порой сверх меры...
Что ж... есть ещё другие сферы,
Где может быть применена...:biggrin:

Позвольте всем один совет:




> Забудьте... Время всё расставит......

----------


## Лев

> Но только Кляксу замечают...


Не для того, чтоб больно уколоть...
Не для того, чтоб плакала, страдая,
А сорняки чтоб прополоть:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Оставьте спор на время,





> Спора нет...


Влюбился что ли? Так скажи...
Зачем "по ветру" куражи?
С собой не можешь совладать,
А виновата я опять...


> Не для того, чтоб больно уколоть...
> Не для того, чтоб плакала, страдая,
> А сорняки чтоб прополоть


Я сорняк??? Спасибо, Лёва.
Прополоться не готова.
Не для вас росла, цвела.
Ключик к сердцу отдала.

Спасибо, Лев, теперь я знаю.
Репейник вы... а я страдаю.
Мы все сидим сейчас во флуде,
А не на съёмках, В Голливуде!!!


> Позвольте всем один совет:


(Позвольте всем один совет:)
Сказал юрист, забыв о "Праве".
-Читайте лучше манифест,
Пока вас, не послал я, "к маме".

PS: Следите за собой, однако,
Ведь в каждом есть пороков "кака"!



> А физика большинству менее подвластна, чем русский.


Русския язык самый сложный в мире!!!
Особенно когда им грешат преподы...:biggrin: :Aga: 




> В крайняк - постоять на шухере...





> Порошито, пронумеровано





> Всё вас, вьюношей, учить надо...

----------


## Лев

> Я сорняк??? Спасибо, Лёва.


Ну что ты на себя всё примеряешь? -
Уже грубить мне хочется тебе.
Соришь "ашипками" и представляешь,
Что ты "Ашипка" :Vah:  ЁПэРэСэТэ!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> (Позвольте всем один совет:)
> Сказал юрист, забыв о "Праве".
> -Читайте лучше манифест,
> Пока вас, не послал я, "к маме".


Так Клякса он или она?
Послал ли Он или Она послала?
Кто пишет бранные слова,
За ником прячась, словно за дувалом?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Так Клякса он или она?
> Послал ли Он или Она послала?


Читайте, Лёва, по слогам...
Совет-ответ известен вам.



> Позвольте всем один совет:


Сказал юрист, забыв о "Праве слова".



> Кто пишет бранные слова,


Вдруг "Мама" - бранные слова?:eek:
Болит, у Лёвы, голова. :Aga: 
Слыхала б Лёву Божья Мать,
Кого хотел он поругать...


> За ником прячась, словно за дувалом?


За ником тот, кто в аватаре,
Кого в сорняк вчера послали...

----------


## Лев

> Пока вас, НЕ ПОСЛАЛ, "к маме".


Ещё пока читать умею -
Не меж-ду стро-чек, по сло-гам...
Борзею я и ты борзеешь,
А воз с ошибками всё там:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ещё пока читать умею -
> Не меж-ду стро-чек, по сло-гам...
> Борзею я и ты борзеешь,
> А воз с ошибками всё там


Там нет ошибки, речь юриста,
А он всех может лишь послать.
Видать не я одна такая...
Пойдёмте, Лёвушка, читать. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Пойдёмте, Лёвушка, читать.


После холодного арбуза,
Живот-арбуз и я не Муз...
Не посещает меня Муза -
Зачем ей нужен такой груз:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> После холодного арбуза,
> Живот-арбуз и я не Муз...
> Не посещает меня Муза -
> Зачем ей нужен такой груз


Арбуз, лишь сладкая вода,
Найдёт свой путь вода, всегда.
Не повредив сознанье музы,
Стекают между ног арбузы... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Стекают между ног арбузы...
> __________________


Ты в анатомии сильна -
Но повредила мне сознанье.
Не знал, что ягода-арбуз - вода :Aga: 
Течёт и вытекает :Vah:  созревая...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Стекают между ног арбузы.


Кусают за ноги медузы
И Муза тихо говорит..
И воз с ошибками стоИт...

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты в анатомии сильна -
> Но повредила мне сознанье.
> Не знал, что ягода-арбуз - вода
> Течёт и вытекает созревая...


Проверим версию мы эту,
Когда приспичит вам по ветру.
И соком, ягодка, журча,
Затопит, всех бахчей, поля.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> И воз с ошибками стоИт...


СтоИт не воз, а воз везёт,
С бахчей арбузы продаёт.
И все восточные базары,
Торгуют лихо арбузАми... :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Кусают за ноги медузы


Сезон медуз уже прошёл
И в море я по воле волн...

----------


## Alenajazz

> И в море я по воле волн..


Идешь, дум стихотворных полн?
А вот у нас - гроза грозится
А кое-кто грозы боится...
Сижу мышонком за компом
Раскаты грома за окном...

----------


## Лев

> Сижу мышонком за компом


Сидишь мышонком перед монитором,
За маму-мышку ухватилась. Скоро
Гроза и гром пройдут и страх -
Улыбкою засветятся твои уста...

----------


## КП

> Сижу мышонком за компом
> Раскаты грома за окном...


Мышонок лапкой «мышку» движет,
И нервно черный носик лижет.
Слова не о любви и славе
Набрал он на мышиной «клаве»-
Спасенья ищет впопыхах
В своих отчаянных стихах…...:frown:

(Спасибо за замеченные опечатки,всегда пишу сразу "набело" в теме,без черновиков.При наборе пропустил две буквы и не успел еще проверить.)

----------


## Kliakca

> В *свОих* *отчаянНых* стихах…...


:frown:

----------


## Лев

> (Спасибо за замеченные опечатки)


*Даёшь поголовную грамотность на форуме!*

----------


## КП

> Даёшь поголовную грамотность на форуме!


 :Ok:

----------


## oligamoh

> Даёшь поголовную грамотность на форуме!


Не будет грамотно писать, 
Кто не писал так никогда!
Зачем вопрос сей поднимать?
Ведь пять страниц - одна вода!
Разумный видит опечатку,
Всегда с улыбкою прочтет.
Бросать безграмотным перчатку?
Зачем? Ну, кто ее возьмет?
Видала в жизни я ошибки
И пострашнее, и не раз!
Давайте, будем к людям гибки,
Пусть пишут - мы закроем глаз!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Даёшь грамотность


Проверяю текст тщательно -
Даже гроза не страшна!
Ведь следят за ним внимательно
Лев, Клякса, КП и глаза PAN-А!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> мы закроем глаз!


Один закроем - второй-то видит!!!!
Солдат ребенка не обидит!

----------


## Kliakca

На языке родном писать,
Умеют славно, без ошибок.
А на другом всех заставлять,
Не обойтись без подковырок.
Ведь важно душу донести,
А в этом флуде мало смысла,
И что-то в теме обрести,
Но не Е.Г. из коромысла.


> Ведь следят за ним внимательно
> Лев, Клякса, КП и глаза PAN-А!!!!


Алёна, я лишь показала,
Что не одна в сети такая.
А так, стараюсь пропускать,
Из уваженья не пинать.

----------


## Alenajazz

> будем гибки


Все гибкие - ко мне
Начинаем танцевать!
Ничего, что при луне?
Но ошибки исправлять
Надо и в стихах, и в танце
Радовать опять
Линий красотой и глянцем
Той картинки, что возникла!
Клякса - все OK! Чего поникла?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Е.Г. из коромысла.


Шоц таке?

----------


## MOPO

Все прочитал - смеялся сильно,
Увы, безграмотность бессильна,
Понты и ложь, ах... интернет,
В пустяк прошел полтиник лет.
Дрожи - юрист, поэт - дрожи,
Эксперт - а ну ка на ножи,
Народ проснулся и за дело,
Да только что-то неумело!
Кухарха - снова за рулило,
Профан рулит.... как это мило!

Ах, книги, вечное проклятье,
Король опять пришел без платья,
А грамотность, зачем она?
Куда ж кухару без га... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А грамотность, зачем она?
> Куда ж кухару без га..


Вы про что на букву Г? Про фекалии?
После Г пишите О! Пролетарии...

----------


## MOPO

> Вы про что на букву Г? Про фекалии?


Ах, мысли ваши неприличны,
А в остальном - так все отлично!
Рабочий класс?
Вы в первый раз?
Так урежьте Джаз! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
P.S. А я настрою контрабас :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Шоц таке?


*Е*диный *Г*осударственный Форумовский экзамен.

----------


## Лев

> Зачем вопрос сей поднимать?


К чему серьёзная такая?
Мы тяжести не поднимаем -
Смеёмся, шутим и флудим. :Aga: 
Кто на свой счёт всё принимает -
Его проблема. Что, не так? :Vah: 
Ах, слон иль муха? Да пустяк!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Так урежьте Джаз!


Джаз и так уже урезан
И заметьте - повсеместно!
Мысли скачут на протезах
У меня сегодня...
За "отлично" - фэнкс, так лестно!
Только непонятно
Где я в первый раз?
Где же контрабас?

----------


## MOPO

А в общем - похрен - как хотите,
Хоть по-ненашему - пишите!
Я за здоровый позитив!
Пусть будет суперкреатив!

P.S. За Вас Друзья, За Вас Враги  :Pivo: 
Пусть будет квас и пироги!!!

----------


## Лев

> P.S. За Вас Друзья, За Вас Враги 
> Пусть будет квас и пироги!!!


Не враг мне, Моро, только друг :Aga: 
Пью квас и пивом запиваю
И водкой замыкаю круг :Vah: 
Ой, :Oj:  пирогами заедаю:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> А в общем - похрен - как хотите,
> Хоть по-ненашему - пишите!


 :Ok: ...

************ 

Для взрослых - речь идёт не об ошибках и опечатках... Такое случается даже в энциклопедиях... Речь о грубом неуважении к таким понятиям как культура, поэзия, читатели... 
"Культурные революции" - преступление... А бахвальство и любование собственной духовной и культурной ограниченностью - просто глупость... Примеров приводить не буду - Фонвизина читали... Надеюсь...

Для .... - Сначала злился... Потом смеялся... Потом стало пофиГГ... Надеюсь, что это у тебя временно... В противном случае жизнь не простит...

----------


## Umka

*PAN*,
Привет ПашА, брательник нах ! 
А где ж общение в стихах?
Я от тебя узрел лишь прозу,
А впрочем, ладно, баба с возу.... :biggrin:

----------


## Касатик

> Пью квас и пивом запиваю
> И водкой замыкаю круг


Пиво, квас, вдогонку - водка,
Огурец, грибы, селедка... :Vah: 
Нет царя зверей смелее -
Не боится диареи! :Oj: 

(Надеюсь, мед. термины ни кому не оскорбят слух! :Oj: )

----------


## Лев

> Не боится диареи!


Иной с запором, ходит с фикс-идеей
И, как дождя в засушье, ожидает диареи :Aga: :biggrin: :Oj:  :Jopa: kuku

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> (Надеюсь, мед. термины ни кому не оскорбят слух!)


Ты Музой в этой теме выступаешь -
К чему скорбеть, смеяться надо! Знаешь?

----------


## Kliakca

> Надеюсь, что это у тебя временно...


Все мы на свете временны,
Каждому свой срок отведён.
Только ведь я не беременна,
Ложный услышал ты звон...

----------


## Skadi

Общения, порой, нам очень не хватает,
Слова ж друзей, подчас, бывает, нас терзают.
Хотя, на первый взгляд, всё сказанное верно,
Так почему ж тогда на сердце как-то скверно?

----------


## Лев

> Так почему ж тогда на сердце как-то скверно?


Как часто по скверам гуляешь
И скверну всю там собираешь?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Наверное гуляешь часто ты по скверу?


У Вас, Лев, ностальгия по тропкам внутри сквера?
Вы вмиг ассоциацию "словили" для примера :wink:



> Как часто по скверам гуляешь
> И скверну всю там собираешь?


Чтоб скверны две полные горсти набрать,
Для этого в сквере не надо гулять :wink:
Услышишь такое, что уши "завянут"...
Увы, в человеке так много изъянов! :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> У Вас, Лев, ностальгия по тропкам внутри сквера?


Ностальгией не страдаю,
А ловлю что выражаешь
В строчках ты да и другие...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
 Ты не хочешь, чтобы Клякса не продвигалась в изучении Великого и Могучего? :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Если бы мне была интересна Клякса - писал бы в личку...
Мне интересен раздел Поэзия...


Через несколько минут будет открыта тема



> Приглашение к общению в стихотворной форме - 3!!!

----------


## Лев

> Пусть в личку ей пишет. Публичность долой!


Да мы не девки публичные,
Мы дамы приличные.
Разбежимся по личкам -
Станет тихо... прилично и... не ПУБЛИЧНО!!! :Oj:  :Vah: :biggrin::tongue:kuku

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему подчистила. Все, что не касается стихотворного общения- убрала. 
Давайте жить дружно. :wink: :Aga:

----------

